# Random, A Little More, No Less



## keto

Home for what belongs nowhere, or something like that. With acknowledgment to @Lola, who started the largest thread we've ever had.

No, I don't know why.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I smelled something and I couldn’t put my finger on the weird smell. Dang I forgot to put my hot sauce away again and it’s a faint smell where you don’t know if you smell something or don’t !


----------



## Wardo

John Lennon deserved to be shot for writing “Imagine.”

Random that no more no less.. lol


----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## silvertonebetty

Schecter Skelter said:


> View attachment 402850


Haha great movie


----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## SWLABR

When I read the title I thought the original had been nuked. 
It’s still out there…

Hmmmm… I suppose that was more specific than random. I’ll come up with something.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## laristotle




----------



## jamesplotkin

Wardo said:


> John Lennon deserved to be shot for writing “Imagine.”
> 
> Random that no more no less.. lol


Harsh, but I hear you.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## jamesplotkin

Schecter Skelter said:


> View attachment 402852


Looks like a good ensemble for a bouncy castle backing track!


----------



## jamesplotkin

silvertonebetty said:


> Haha great movie


Lol...excellent.


----------



## Milkman

Schecter Skelter said:


> View attachment 402852



Send in the Drake.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## silvertonebetty

One of the workers took their daughter’s husky Piper in for a visit. I’m like a kid at a candy shop when it comes to huskies, they are my favourite animals and it’s not hard to see. Piper knows the worker can’t control her . She tried running when I had her leash and couldn’t move me so instantly she sat and and the worker was like “really now you sit”


----------



## Alex

My wife to be


----------



## Wardo

The Wingsuit Buskers are playing at the Rockpile blues jam tomorrow.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I heard a popping noise last night and I never thought of nothing since it’s an apartment and an older building so I discarded the thought. This morning I saw some black syrupy stuff like molasses on a ziplock bag I forgot on the counter and that wtf. I couldn’t figure out where it came from, so I started looking for snacks when I noticed a black trail of the sticky black stuff on the backside of the Cupboard door . I guess I can of corn exploded and when I picked the can up you could hear the air interning and leaving the can. I’ve never saw that before and just how old was the can .


----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mark Brown

Mmmmmm Drawing
Gibson Explorer.pdf


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Mark Brown

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 403097


But I cannot cut that out on my laser 
It is mdf template day and then off to the lumber yard hunting some woooooood.


----------



## Paul Running

You can use the template to get an image of the finished body, before you begin to populate the body.


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## bzrkrage

Debbie becomes DEVO


----------



## SWLABR

Why is it, when you need 1 of something from a pile (sheet of paper, coffee filter, sandwich bag) you always pull 2? 
When you need 2, you pull 1, except when you go back for the second. Then you pull 2.

Damn you Murphy and your blasted “laws”!


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 403155


I'd be careful grabbing that handle now. OUCH HOT!!!! Poor lunch.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> View attachment 403174


I assume this stems from her going off in the other RANDOM thread?!?


----------



## Wardo

That's too bad; the imaginary wingsuit stuff was gonna be epic.


----------



## Paul Running

Wile E. has the best wing suit IMO.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim DaddyO

A tad chilly here this morning.


----------



## Mark Brown

Here too 
It was a frigid 9 Degrees!!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Brunz said:


> Here too
> It was a frigid 9 Degrees!!


I don't mind the cold. There is exactly zero slush to drive and walk through. The humidity is low so the cold doesn't sink through you either. I've spent enough time in both northern and southern Ontario to know I prefer the north as far as the weather goes.


----------



## Mark Brown

Jim DaddyO said:


> I don't mind the cold. There is exactly zero slush to drive and walk through. The humidity is low so the cold doesn't sink through you either. I've spent enough time in both northern and southern Ontario to know I prefer the north as far as the weather goes.


Amen to that. Cold is one thing but cold and humidity is the devil incarnate, you just cannot get away from it.
On the other hand, my grass has begun to grow again, so there is that to contend with too. You don't mow a lot of lawns when it is thirty below.


----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## Mooh

-21C in Goderich right now. Doesn't get much frostier than that hereabouts, at least not for long, and indeed today's high is -10C.


----------



## SWLABR

Frosty in SW Ont. Temp on the dash said -18 on the commute in. Felt colder than that putting the recycling at the top of the driveway at 5am though. 
Thanks to the inventor of heated seats. I don’t think anything warms you quicker! Except maybe a warm bath. But I doubt anyone is making plans to put one in a car as a “factory option”.


----------



## Verne

*London, ON Weather*
Updated on Mon., Feb. 14, 7:05 a.m.
-20°C
FEELS LIKE-25


----------



## Wardo

Looks like I will have to put the piece of cardboard in front of the rad today.


----------



## Wardo

If I had a bluegrass band I’d call it “Nursing Home Slim and The Wingsuit Buskers.” .. lol


----------



## Mooh

For years I would routinely get a block heater installed when I bought a vehicle. Not sure why I stopped. Listening to Mrs. Mooh start the Matrix this morning made me wonder if I should get block heaters again.


----------



## Wardo

If they are outside in that kind of cold it’s probably a good idea and starting the engine with oil that thick from being cold ain’t doing it any good.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Mooh said:


> For years I would routinely get a block heater installed when I bought a vehicle. Not sure why I stopped. Listening to Mrs. Mooh start the Matrix this morning made me wonder if I should get block heaters again.


Save your money, you don't need it. At negative stupid degrees, if your battery is good, the car will start. Todays oils run better at cold temps. 10W30 was the standard oil in our day, now we get 5W40 and even 0W40 with new technology. They cover a much broader range of temperatures easily.


----------



## Mooh

Jim DaddyO said:


> Save your money, you don't need it. At negative stupid degrees, if your battery is good, the car will start. Todays oils run better at cold temps. 10W30 was the standard oil in our day, now we get 5W40 and even 0W40 with new technology. They cover a much broader range of temperatures easily.


Thanks.

Maybe that's why I stopped. The shop (it was a friend) probably said the same thing.


----------



## Milkman

I noticed a few months ago that my wife's Altima had a block heater. If we were going to use it last night would have been a suitable opportunity, but we didn't.

She started up fine.

I grew up in a region where they were standard equipment.

In Southern Ontario.....not so much.


----------



## mhammer

When we lived in Edmonton, there were mornings when, regardless of how long your block heater had been plugged in for, if that front seat felt like it was made of 1" MDF when you sat on it, that engine wasn't turning over for love, money, or divine intervention.


----------



## keto

One of the beaters I had as a kid, the motor was totally baffed out, blowing blue, not much compression left. Wouldn't trust it to go too far, but man, that thing started like a champ at 42 below, no cylinder friction holding it back from turning over lol.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 403293


I thought you would have gone with something even _more_ expensive, like a piece of... ahem... wood??


----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## JBFairthorne

Verne said:


> I assume this stems from her going off in the other RANDOM thread?!?





Wardo said:


> That's too bad; the imaginary wingsuit stuff was gonna be epic.


Nope she was banned because she sent me this random, nasty, rage filled PM attacking me…and my children. I mean, talking shit about me is one thing, when you go after someone’s children it’s a whole other ball game. I mean, it’s no secret that there are some people here who I don’t agree with at all and I don’t like very much and I’m sure the feeling is mutual. I would NEVER PM them and verbally attack their kids. Nor would they do that to me. What do our kids have to do with anything? Only a……would do something like that and think it’s ok.

You may think you know her but believe me, you don’t. She clearly has anger issues, impulse control issues and is completely lacking in judgement and common sense.

Don’t believe me? Here’s a quote from her message to me.

“Your kids look a little inbred. Close set eyes, fat and very stupid. Just like old man!!”

All because I said the whole wingsuit nonsense was crazy talk and it would never happen? That seems like an appropriate response? Bear in mind, she’s met my kids a couple of times and actually commented on how well behaved and polite they were.

Even now, I wouldn’t lower myself to talk shit about her kids. They have nothing to do with anything. Yet she doesn’t even have the moral fibre to be ashamed of herself.

Edited as a result of a common sense pm from a thoughtful member. Cheers.


----------



## Wardo

Well said.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Now let’s all get our wing suits out, fly to Europe and busk with our set neck SG which we changed the neck on, with 1000 other guitarists. Whatever it takes.

Of course, none of that would be necessary if my band, that I’ve never actually played with, didn’t break up.

Sometimes I just can’t help myself…


----------



## Verne

@JBFairthorne that is unbelievably harsh and ridiculously off the charts. All because you called BS?!? Just wow. I can’t imagine what the rest of the PM was like. There’s no coming back from that.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Yup. The reaction seems a little disproportionate no?

Dude, I’ve got stories….


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## SWLABR




----------



## Milkman

When I detect poison entering my life I do what I can to prevent that.

Around here, the ignore function is the best tool I have for that purpose.

It's a bit like muting a channel of an instrument that just can't seem to stay in tune.

I know some will find fault with this, but frankly, it has enabled me to enjoy the site and continue being a part of the community.


----------



## JBFairthorne

We definitely all have our way of dealing with things. Personally, I’m not one to mute or ignore anyone. Instead, I believe people should be accountable rather than ignored.

I don’t think I have anyone here on my ignore list. You never know when someone who generally says stupid stuff is going to come up with a gold nugget of wisdom. Don’t laugh…it happens.


----------



## Mooh

I'm just realizing now that the other "Random..." thread is locked (it is, right?) and that there was drama therein. Not only late to the party, but late as bystander to the party. Frankly, I've got worse things to deal with, what with the infestation of snow worms this year.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Snow worms are a good thing. They start big and get smaller.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> When I detect poison entering my life I do what I can to prevent that.
> 
> Around here, the ignore function is the best tool I have for that purpose.
> 
> It's a bit like muting a channel of an instrument that just can't seem to stay in tune.
> 
> I know some will find fault with this, but frankly, it has enabled me to enjoy the site and continue being a part of the community.


Ironically, I did not post the poison meme pic as a tie in to anything. I literally posted a random thought! Funny that... 

It could have totally been this one:


----------



## Paul Running

Mooh said:


> I'm just realizing now that the other "Random..." thread is locked (it is, right?) and that there was drama therein. Not only late to the party, but late as bystander to the party. Frankly, I've got worse things to deal with, what with the infestation of snow worms this year.
> View attachment 403333


Snow Leech?
Here's the summer variety:


----------



## Schecter Skelter

JBFairthorne said:


> Nope she was banned because she sent me this random, nasty, rage filled PM attacking me…and my children. I mean, talking shit about me is one thing, when you go after someone’s children it’s a whole other ball game. I mean, it’s no secret that there are some people here who I don’t agree with at all and I don’t like very much and I’m sure the feeling is mutual. I would NEVER PM them and verbally attack their kids. Nor would they do that to me. What do our kids have to do with anything? Only a……would do something like that and think it’s ok.
> 
> You may think you know her but believe me, you don’t. She clearly has anger issues, impulse control issues and is completely lacking in judgement and common sense.
> 
> Don’t believe me? Here’s a quote from her message to me.
> 
> “Your kids look a little inbred. Close set eyes, fat and very stupid. Just like old man!!”
> 
> All because I said the whole wingsuit nonsense was crazy talk and it would never happen? That seems like an appropriate response? Bear in mind, she’s met my kids a couple of times and actually commented on how well behaved and polite they were.
> 
> Even now, I wouldn’t lower myself to talk shit about her kids. They have nothing to do with anything. Yet she doesn’t even have the moral fibre to be ashamed of herself.
> 
> Edited as a result of a common sense pm from a thoughtful member. Cheers.


BITCHES BE TRIPPIN... Damn low to insult someone's children.. that a no go zone man .. ban hammer worthy 100%


----------



## Schecter Skelter

Get instrument hoarders addicted to crack, they will sell all their stuff...for cheap


----------



## Mooh

Paul Running said:


> Snow Leech?
> Here's the summer variety:
> View attachment 403335


Hahaha...
Can't wait to show that to the Mrs.


----------



## Verne

Paul Running said:


> Snow Leech?
> Here's the summer variety:
> View attachment 403335


Paul, did you recently get photoshop?!? HAHAHAA.


----------



## cheezyridr

JBFairthorne said:


> Now let’s all get our wing suits out, fly to Europe and busk with our set neck SG which we changed the neck on, with 1000 other guitarists. Whatever it takes.
> 
> Of course, none of that would be necessary if my band, that I’ve never actually played with, didn’t break up.
> 
> Sometimes I just can’t help myself…


i won't comment on the exchange, i wasn't there, so i don't know jack.
i do understand why there are things you might wonder about, all things considered. over the years, there were behaviors that one might describe as...non typical. not that i'm judging. 
but the one thing i can confirm, is the sg. i played it, and it is indeed the nicest playing sg i've ever held in my hands. i have no idea of the neck is original or not. i know gibson will do the job, but whether she had something like that done i have no idea. i just know that when she brought it to me to ask some questions, i played it, and was floored. i've told her several times if she ever wanted to sell, i would drive up there to come and buy it. 
i'm only puttin it out there so that it's known that while some things might have sounded a little sketch, not _everything_ was.


----------



## JBFairthorne

cheezyridr said:


> i won't comment on the exchange, i wasn't there, so i don't know jack.
> i do understand why there are things you might wonder about, all things considered. over the years, there were behaviors that one might describe as...non typical. not that i'm judging.
> but the one thing i can confirm, is the sg. i played it, and it is indeed the nicest playing sg i've ever held in my hands. i have no idea of the neck is original or not. i know gibson will do the job, but whether she had something like that done i have no idea. i just know that when she brought it to me to ask some questions, i played it, and was floored. i've told her several times if she ever wanted to sell, i would drive up there to come and buy it.
> i'm only puttin it out there so that it's known that while some things might have sounded a little sketch, not _everything_ was.


Oh I’m sure it’s just fine.

What I’m referring to there is another instance of when she got an idea in her head and went all gung ho, no matter what it takes about it. I forget the specific details but it went something lIke this, she got it in her head that there was a problem and decided changing the neck on a set neck guitar as the solution, as selling it and buying something more suitable wasn’t an option due to sentimental value. It took about 40 people telling her that it was a crazy idea before she eventually moved on to something else. To my knowledge, the guitar never did get the neck replaced. It was used as an example one of many poorly thought out, impulsive, no matter what it takes…until something else comes along, ideas of hers. Of course none of them ever come to fruition. In some cases that’s probably a good thing. 

While I appreciate the enthusiasm and the drive, personally, there’s a point where you’ve gotta realize that there’s a bit of a pattern here and say to yourself, maybe I should get excited about and drive myself to to succeed in something a little more realistic.

I’m kind of reminded about the psychology of multi level marketing. Get everyone so excited and pumped about what’s going on that they’re almost temporarily brain washed. Usually by the time you come back to reality, you’ve wasted a lot of time and energy…to put your money in someone else’s pocket.


----------



## greco

Mooh said:


> I'm just realizing now that the other "Random..." thread is locked (it is, right?) and that there was drama therein.


"drama therein" ...Cooleth!

....."The lady doth protest (etc) too much, methinks" 
(from "Hamlet" by William Shakespeare....nothing that @Mooh or I came up with)

That makes two of us!
How did I miss this!!??









Do we know if the ban is temporary?


----------



## JBFairthorne

I’m assuming it’s temporary. I don’t think a permanent ban was really justified. Hopefully it’ll just be a bit of a wake up call and she can focus on the positive contributions she makes here.


----------



## laristotle

I got to know her through pm's and emails that she would send.
We first met face to face at the Riff Wrath Jams (three times, i think).
It's when she would post about migraines and going on different medications that she'd get into her 'Dammit! I'm gonna say what I want to say! I don't care anymore!' moods without thinking them through.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Oh, that’s just scratching the surface I’m sure. There’s a lot more going on than that.


----------



## Mark Brown

I'm a floor layer......
These don't look like floors to me. They look like walls.








This is my nightmare!


----------



## Verne

^^^ - God I hope that's a cottage!!!


----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> ^^^ - God I hope that's a cottage!!!


it's not... thats the worst part! The artdefect thought it would look modern and stylish 🤣
What it looks like is a cheap garbage product stuck on the wall like some drunken afterthought of a good time.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> I got to know her through pm's and emails that she would send.
> We first met face to face at the Riff Wrath Jams (three times, i think).
> It's when she would post about migraines and going on different medications that she'd get into her 'Dammit! I'm gonna say what I want to say! I don't care anymore!' moods without thinking them through.
> View attachment 403419


now _that's_ funny


----------



## Mark Brown

I am a delicate feminine flower too... but I try not to tell anyone lest the beard confuse them.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Doug Gifford

JBFairthorne said:


> We definitely all have our way of dealing with things. Personally, I’m not one to mute or ignore anyone. Instead, I believe people should be accountable rather than ignored.
> 
> I don’t think I have anyone here on my ignore list. You never know when someone who generally says stupid stuff is going to come up with a gold nugget of wisdom. Don’t laugh…it happens.


The greatest lesson in life is to know that even fools are right sometimes. _Sir Winston Churchill_


----------



## JBFairthorne

I see what you did there. 👍


----------



## MarkM

Wardo said:


> Looks like I will have to put the piece of cardboard in front of the rad today.


You must drive a Ford, Real trucks overheat when you put cardboard in, even at -40c!


----------



## MarkM

keto said:


> One of the beaters I had as a kid, the motor was totally baffed out, blowing blue, not much compression left. Wouldn't trust it to go too far, but man, that thing started like a champ at 42 below, no cylinder friction holding it back from turning over lol.


I had a 72 Fargo van with a 318 with 400,000 miles. Had a good battery and you could shove your finger in the carb from the drivers seat with the doghouse removed. No compression so get it turning , pump the pedal and open the choke with spark and boom Bobs your Uncle! No hair on my knuckles for a couple years, also no heat to defog. Come on Boys get your dudes on were going there?


----------



## Wardo

MarkM said:


> You must drive a Ford


2010 F150 XLT S-CAB V8 $20k new. Driven every day for the last 12 years and so far it’s only cost me tires, brakes, a couple of batteries and oil. The one I had before it was pretty much the same story so I can’t complain about them.


----------



## Wardo

Better days .. lol


----------



## Mark Brown

Wardo said:


> Better days .. lol
> 
> View attachment 403443


I'm more interested to know what was in the hauler


----------



## SWLABR

Brunz said:


> …like some drunken afterthought of a good time.


At least someone had a good time. Glass half full Bud!


----------



## Always12AM

WHERE IN THE LIVING [email protected]# IS CARMEN SANDIEGO?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Always12AM said:


> WHERE IN THE LIVING [email protected]# IS CARMEN SANDIEGO?


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 403456


OH
MY
F'n
GAWD!!!!!!!!!!!! 

That is so funny!!! Two notoriously elusive fictional characters, hunted, and found by the galaxy's greatest Bounty Hunter!


----------



## laristotle

Mrs. Ravioli comes to visit her son Anthony for dinner. He lives with a female roommate, Maria.

During the course of the meal, his mother couldn't help but notice how pretty Anthony's roommate is. 
Over the course of the evening, while watching the two interact, she started to wonder if there was more between Anthony and his roommate than met the eye. Reading his mom's thoughts, Anthony volunteered,
“I know what you must be thinking, but I assure you, Maria and I are just roommates.''

About a week later, Maria came to Anthony saying,
“Ever since your mother came to dinner, I've been unable to find the silver sugar bowl. You don't suppose she took it, do you?"
"Well, I doubt it, but I'll email her, just to be sure."

So he sat down and wrote an email:
Dear Mama,
I'm not saying that you "did" take the sugar bowl from my house; I'm not saying that you "did not" take it. 
But the fact remains that it has been missing ever since you were here for dinner.
Your Loving Son,
Anthony

A few days later, Anthony received a response email from his Mama which read:
Dear son,
I'm not saying that you "do" sleep with Maria, and I'm not saying that you "do not" sleep with her. 
But the fact remains that if she was sleeping in her OWN bed, she would have found the sugar bowl by now.
Your Loving Mama

Moral:
Never Bulla Shita your Mama


----------



## Paul Running

laristotle said:


> View attachment 403455


When somebody asks me that question, I ask them was the glass full or empty to begin with?...usually get a WTF look.


----------



## Sneaky

Paul Running said:


> When somebody asks me that question, I ask them was the glass full or empty to begin with?...usually get a WTF look.


I just say the glass is too big.


----------



## Milkman

Sneaky said:


> I just say the glass is too big.


----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> Mrs. Ravioli comes to visit her son Anthony for dinner. He lives with a female roommate, Maria.
> 
> During the course of the meal, his mother couldn't help but notice how pretty Anthony's roommate is.
> Over the course of the evening, while watching the two interact, she started to wonder if there was more between Anthony and his roommate than met the eye. Reading his mom's thoughts, Anthony volunteered,
> “I know what you must be thinking, but I assure you, Maria and I are just roommates.''
> 
> About a week later, Maria came to Anthony saying,
> “Ever since your mother came to dinner, I've been unable to find the silver sugar bowl. You don't suppose she took it, do you?"
> "Well, I doubt it, but I'll email her, just to be sure."
> 
> So he sat down and wrote an email:
> Dear Mama,
> I'm not saying that you "did" take the sugar bowl from my house; I'm not saying that you "did not" take it.
> But the fact remains that it has been missing ever since you were here for dinner.
> Your Loving Son,
> Anthony
> 
> A few days later, Anthony received a response email from his Mama which read:
> Dear son,
> I'm not saying that you "do" sleep with Maria, and I'm not saying that you "do not" sleep with her.
> But the fact remains that if she was sleeping in her OWN bed, she would have found the sugar bowl by now.
> Your Loving Mama
> 
> Moral:
> Never Bulla Shita your Mama


Is "Ravioli" a real surname?


----------



## Verne

I think maybe the names were changed to protect the innocent. That poor sugar bowl getting pulled into this whole sordid affair.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## cheezyridr

MarkM said:


> You must drive a Ford, Real trucks overheat when you put cardboard in, even at -40c!


a working thermostat would fix that problem. i had the same problem with a 68 mustang i had. i put a new aluminum rad in it, and it wouldn't even get hot enough to blow hot air through the heater, no matter how far you drove. i pulled the thermostat, it was stuck open. i put in a new thermostat, problem solved.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mark Brown

Sometimes humans make me smile.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Japanese anime names translated to English


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## silvertonebetty

The tell me I should be back to work next month


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 403615


This one never gets old.


----------



## Milkman

For those involved with new model launches.


----------



## SWLABR

What a great soundtrack on the way in this morning. Randomly flipping through the presets I heard the likes of Elton's "Honky Cat" followed by Zep's "Boogie With Stu". New Order- "Bizarre Love Triangle", "Across the Universe", and a few others that escape me know, but then I heard this succession of 5 amazing tunes! 

_On Ozzy's Boneyard_-
Am I Evil - Diamond Head
_Flip over to 1st Wave:_ 
Rehumanize Yourself- Police (possibly one of the greatest lyric lines of all time. You know the one Billy)
Our Lips Are Sealed - Go Go's
Enjoy the Silence- Depeche Mode
_-back to Ozzy's:_
Screaming for Vengeance -Priest 

This got me right into the parking lot at work.


----------



## SWLABR

Doug Gifford said:


> View attachment 403651


I'd make an offer on the Guinness sign, but not the Whorehouse Deer.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

So i went to try and work at the new Amazon 😅


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m on my way to the ER because I’m an complete idiot who didn’t realize that was not my water bottle I drank out of! At least I didn’t swallow any of it but yuck 🤮 that crap tasted nasty 🤮 . So for safety reasons I’m told to go to the er and my friend is told not to but anti freeze in a freaking water bottle. On my defence it was dark and I had the same bottle but with water.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Hahaha I guess I look good for my age the nurse said I looked like I was 23 lol


----------



## JBFairthorne

With being there for drinking anti freeze…are you sure she didn’t say 2 or 3? Lol.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> With being there for drinking anti freeze…are you sure she didn’t say 2 or 3? Lol.


Lol I know right? The lady from the hospital who checked my vital’s graduated with me , she said “jared macneill I know him, why is he drinking antifreeze?” I felt really stupid explaining what happened


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> I felt really stupid explaining what happened


And if they look at you weird, blame it on the antifreeze. lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

Ugh I just ran into my sister she looked at me and elmer and said “ you both are idiots”!


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Your sister cute? single? ready to move in and split rent?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Your sister cute? single? ready to move in and split rent?


Lol I’m not sure her common in law would allow that lol


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> Lol I’m not sure her common in law would allow that lol


To be fair, splitting rent 3 ways is cheaper for everyone. I am seeing a win in this!


----------



## Sneaky

Random thread is getting a bit too random. Maybe I’ll check back in a week or two.


----------



## Robert1950

This is how seniors like me should behave


----------



## silvertonebetty

Dr. Said I’m going to live


----------



## cheezyridr

Robert1950 said:


> This is how seniors like me should behave
> View attachment 403800



what if they're making those faces because they 69'd but had forgotten they haven't bathed in a week?


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## keto

Yer under arrest, kitty!








RCMP handcuff cougar that was spotted in Maple Ridge, B.C., neighbourhood


B.C. Mounties took the unusual step of handcuffing a cougar last weekend after the animal was caught prowling through a residential neighbourhood in Maple Ridge.




bc.ctvnews.ca


----------



## cheezyridr

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Your sister cute? single? ready to move in and split rent?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

We looked at new four wheelers for an $8000 four wheeler it will be $36,000 after it’s all paid off at $175 bi-weekly @29% interest. That’s an hard pass for this guy. I could do it but I wouldn’t be able to live and I’m not buying a four wheeler for the price of a car 😂


----------



## Paul M

silvertonebetty said:


> We looked at new four wheelers for an $8000 four wheeler it will be $36,000 after it’s all paid off at $175 bi-weekly @29% interest. That’s an hard pass for this guy. I could do it but I wouldn’t be able to live and I’m not buying a four wheeler for the price of a car 😂


I just ran the numbers...... are they offering a 15 year term? That equals just under $36,000 total, but only $90.87 payments every 2 weeks 

At 29%, payments of $175.00 every 2 weeks will clear the loan in 30 months, $11,308 total paid.

I'm not recommending borrowing @ 29% for anything, especially at a time of historically low interest rates. If you can't get approved for a loan well under 10%, you probably shouldn't be borrowing money for toys.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul M said:


> I just ran the numbers...... are they offering a 15 year term? That equals just under $36,000 total, but only $90.87 payments every 2 weeks
> 
> At 29%, payments of $175.00 every 2 weeks will clear the loan in 30 months, $11,308 total paid.
> 
> I'm not recommending borrowing @ 29% for anything, especially at a time of historically low interest rates. If you can't get approved for a loan well under 10%, you probably shouldn't be borrowing money for toys.


No I’m not . It’s absolutely ludicrous to do that


----------



## JBFairthorne

Lol @29 percent. You’d be better off putting it on a credit card at 19 percent.


----------



## cheezyridr

JBFairthorne said:


> Lol @29 percent. You’d be better off putting it on a credit card at 19 percent.


a bank or credit union would give you much better terms than any c.c. iirc, my bike is only 5% or 6%


----------



## SWLABR

*Prince Charles: *
Male
Born in 1948
Raised in the UK
Married twice
Lives in a castle
Wealthy and famous









*Ozzy Osbourne:*
Male
Born in 1948
Raised in the UK
Married twice
Lives in a castle
Wealthy and famous

When looking at demographics, "data" isn't everything.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Finally got to try the snowblower I bought three weeks ago. Huge thumbs up. I did the sidewalk for the whole block, my driveway and two of my neighbor's driveways. Batteries still had lots of charge. I wore out before they did. It even chopped through the heavy s$#t the ploughs deposited in the driveways. You would have to have an awfully long driveway to run out of power IMO.

@greco was wondering how well these work.


----------



## SWLABR

^^ We got more snow than you I see. Ya lucky b*stard! It was up to the bottom of the car doors pulling out of my drive at 4:30 this morning. And that's _before_ I got to the end where the plow had deposited it's blade-full. 
It's bad in GTA too.


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> ^^ We got more snow than you I see. Ya lucky b*stard! It was up to the bottom of the car doors pulling out of my drive at 4:30 this morning. And that's _before_ I got to the end where the plow had deposited it's blade-full.
> It's bad in GTA too.


Yeah the surrounding countryside always seems to get more than we do here in Brantford. Still, it was 4 ~6 inches and a good test for the battery powered snowblower. I can't speak to durability of course, but the batteries (this came with two) are more than adequate for my needs.

I noticed I had missed one neighbor's driveway (who had a heart attack last year) so I went out and did that too.

So that's four driveways and a lot of sidewalk with one charge and no sign of losing power.


----------



## Mark Brown

Milkman said:


> Finally got to try the snowblower I bought three weeks ago. Huge thumbs up. I did the sidewalk for the whole block, my driveway and two of my neighbor's driveways. Batteries still had lots of charge. I wore out before they did. It even chopped through the heavy s$#t the ploughs deposited in the driveways. You would have to have an awfully long driveway to run out of power IMO.
> 
> @greco was wondering how well these work.
> View attachment 403937
> 
> View attachment 403936
> 
> View attachment 403939
> 
> 
> View attachment 403940


Milk, buddy, I am disappointed. There was every opportunity to get a shot of the guitar in there


----------



## Mooh

@Milkman Will you be my neighbour?


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> @Milkman Will you be my neighbour?


I've always figured, I have a small driveway and some sidewalk I must clear, but while I'm out there, why do just that? I always carry on and do the neighbor's walks on either side.

But, with the heart problems.....well I felt like a schmuck doing just mine especially when the neighbor on one side had a heart attack last year and seems to have nobody to do it for him.

Plus the girl across the street's husband left her and now she has to do her driveway et cetera, et cetera.

I guess maybe I don't really hate people. I just don't like being around them, LOL.


----------



## Paul Running

Milkman said:


> I guess maybe I don't really hate people. I just don't like being around them, LOL.


You keep them at bay, when they see you on the porch momentarily with the beast in your hands.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## mhammer

Award-winning death metal band turns out to be dishwasher full of old nails


STOCKHOLM - Fans of the Swedish death metal band Malfunctioning Whirlpool were shocked to discover that the hit musical group is actually nothing more than recordings of an old dishwasher running a bucket of nails through a wash cycle.




www.thebeaverton.com


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


>


Aw man, he cut it off before the guitar solo!


----------



## Mark Brown

This is a public service announcement - Please take warning.

Downloading and installing Blackface Amp Modeler (plugin) will result in many lost hours of writing 80's era melodic metal tunes that you will never ever get back and you should have spent watching your children grow. 

This has been an announcement in partnership with Metal Anonymous, if you or those you love are suffering from 80's throwback riffs, know that there is help out there and don't face it alone. Get help.


----------



## Verne

@Brunz I never liked 80s hair music to begin with, so I can consider myself safe from this digital entrapment. But as they say, every rose has it's thorn.


----------



## Doug Gifford

In case of hair band or metal overdose, take this emetic:


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Dont need to watch your kids grow, they become assholes when they turn 25 anyway. Not sure why this day and age puts so much emphasis on "parenting". 80's riffs and 80's parenting worked for me.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


>


The _must_ have known what they were singing about… ??


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m looking at a new takamine it’s $1599 before taxes and isn’t something sold in the Canadian market. I’m told they can get it in but it would be a years wait









product-details


Takimine | The Hardest Working Guitar




www.takamine.com


----------



## laristotle

Doug Gifford said:


> The _must_ have known what they were singing about… ??


Jesus was all that mattered. 🙏


----------



## silvertonebetty

May not be much but that sauce is really good and hot! 🥵


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


>


Oh man, that is disorienting. But I guess if Jesus is mentioned, it must be a hymn, right? So now I'm wondering if "Puff, the Magic Dragon" was ever performed on Lawrence Welk.


----------



## Paul Running

When







decides to drop in:


----------



## laristotle

mhammer said:


> So now I'm wondering if "Puff, the Magic Dragon" was ever performed on Lawrence Welk.


----------



## mhammer

Well, now we know. Lawrence Welk was just a front for a drug cartel.


----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


>


Peter, Paul and Mary or nothing. 

You want to watch a grown man cry like a baby, play that song anywhere within earshot of this guy right here.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sometimes I wonder do people really have a brain 



Firefighters remove 2 protesters who super glued themselves to Hwy 1 in Vancouver


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m so confused lol. I got a message request on Instagram from my mom sent by via Facebook. The weird thing is I don’t have Facebook and mom doesn’t have Instagram so how did she email message me 😂


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m so confused lol. I got a message request on Instagram from my mom sent by via Facebook. The weird thing is I don’t have Facebook and mom doesn’t have Instagram so how did she email message me 😂


That right there is the power of Meta.


----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr

just a reminder, this is something that happened


----------



## Paul Running

Shakin' all over


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## silvertonebetty

Today was kind of messed up day . I found out today my friends wife thinks we are all mentally unstable idiots and shouldn’t hang with with. I might me an idiot but not mentally unstable 😂. Actually that didn’t bother me too much it was the 5 hours of her calling wining about bs that never happened trying to make me look like a bad guy . He asked after church around 12 if she had any plans and if she wanted him to come home and she said no . So we thought we were good then she starts calling and texting because he didn’t go home when she told him not to go home! Then called me an annoying pain not knowing she was on speakerphone because he was driving. Then she was furious when she found out him an I were planning to go to drop the Mesa off to Doug and completely blew up at the both of us . Even last week she complained about him getting DAUGHTER A DAY EARLY and had the balls to say “ fine care about your friends more than his family “ he gave up a job he absolutely loved doing and has been doing since he was 13ish because it took him away from his son! Fought for almost two years to get visitation rights to his daughter, paid for her Canadian citizenship and paid to get her daughter over from the Phillipines! Yet he doesn’t care about his family? And all this crap because he asked “ why did you move the couch? I liked it where it was” seriously every time I’m over she has the place changed even tried to take his son’s mattress because she wanted it for something else! But besides that mess it wasn’t to bad his mom’s new husband bought me supper and pop and I met his son and played one of his guitars for a few hours but I am mentally drained tonight. But remember I’m crazy but not mentally unstable😉


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> Today was kind of messed up day . I found out today my friends wife thinks we are all mentally unstable idiots and shouldn’t hang with with. I might me an idiot but not mentally unstable 😂. Actually that didn’t bother me too much it was the 5 hours of her calling wining about bs that never happened trying to make me look like a bad guy . He asked after church around 12 if she had any plans and if she wanted him to come home and she said no . So we thought we were good then she starts calling and texting because he didn’t go home when she told him not to go home! Then called me an annoying pain not knowing she was on speakerphone because he was driving. Then she was furious when she found out him an I were planning to go to drop the Mesa off to Doug and completely blew up at the both of us . Even last week she complained about him getting DAUGHTER A DAY EARLY and had the balls to say “ fine care about your friends more than his family “ he gave up a job he absolutely loved doing and has been doing since he was 13ish because it took him away from his son! Fought for almost two years to get visitation rights to his daughter, paid for her Canadian citizenship and paid to get her daughter over from the Phillipines! Yet he doesn’t care about his family? And all this crap because he asked “ why did you move the couch? I liked it where it was” seriously every time I’m over she has the place changed even tried to take his son’s mattress because she wanted it for something else! But besides that mess it wasn’t to bad his mom’s new husband bought me supper and pop and I met his son and played one of his guitars for a few hours but I am mentally drained tonight. But remember I’m crazy but not mentally unstable😉


This is why I don't have friend, they come with baggage


----------



## silvertonebetty

Brunz said:


> This is why I don't have friend, they come with baggage


Most of mine were at the 50% off rack at Walmart!


----------



## keto

Doug Gifford said:


> View attachment 404358


Why, is that one a them high falutin ELEVATOR things? Damn fool people have money to burn these days, I swear.


----------



## laristotle

The only reason I could see getting one is if I was wheelchair bound and that looks too tight for one to fit in.
What if the power goes out mid-lift?


----------



## Milkman

I would be as likely to pay $30k for a shaftless elevator as I would to pay $600~$1000 for an overdrive pedal or a used guitar neck, LOL.


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> I would be as likely to pay $30k for a shaftless elevator as I would to pay $600~$1000 for an overdrive pedal or a used guitar neck, LOL.


i could build one for way under that, and i'm not even an elevator guy


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> i could build one for way under that, and i'm not even an elevator guy


I probably could as well, but there are codes for such things. The cost to make a "legal" one might be considerably higher than the cost to build a merely functional one.


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 404534


No I didn’t and I am not a starwars fan lol


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

I was at a friends and took home a little peavey micro bass amp. So his son came over to my place to hangout a bit and he wanted to hear what the little peavey sounded like but when he walked pass the couch his jaw dropped. I guess he hasn’t saw the old twin and went “ wow 🤩 that’s big ! I want to hear what that sounds like” needless to she was impressed with the fender. I asked him what one he liked better and he said “ the fender” then did a hand jester of him smash the peavey with an hammer 😂 then he started checking out the old fender and said “wow this has two speakers jared”


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Milkman

Brunz said:


> Milk, buddy, I am disappointed. There was every opportunity to get a shot of the guitar in there


----------



## Mark Brown

Ok, I see that we were waiting to color coordinate. You have been forgiven.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Today is 2's day.
2-22-2022


----------



## SWLABR

Does anyone think twice before they "Like" something?? Perhaps not here... but out there. 

I don't have Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Tik... whatever... but I do have a LinkedIn account I check often (but rarely post). I was reading a post from a former colleague about an "exit interview" she conducted recently. 
It had things like "mental checkout long before the physical". "Showing appreciation when they are out the door is too late". "Money is important, but not the only thing that keeps an employee" etc, etc.. 

I agreed with (I think) the 5 given points and hovered over the "like" button for a bit. I have a lot of contacts in my LinkedIn within my current company. Including my boss, and his boss. Would they think that by showing agreement in the form of a "like" that I was on my way out?? I have no plans on leaving my current job, but I fully agreed with all the points as to why someone _would_ leave. 

I said "F-it" and hit "like".


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Today is 2's day.
> 2-22-2022


I can't wait for this exact day in 200 years!


----------



## greco

SWLABR said:


> I can't wait for this exact day in 200 years!


I'll remind you of this post a few days ahead as I'd hate to see you miss it!


----------



## SWLABR

greco said:


> I'll remind you of this post a few days ahead as I'd hate to see you miss it!


Gonna hold you to that my friend..


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> Does anyone think twice before they "Like" something?? Perhaps not here... but out there.
> 
> I don't have Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Tik... whatever... but I do have a LinkedIn account I check often (but rarely post). I was reading a post from a former colleague about an "exit interview" she conducted recently.
> It had things like "mental checkout long before the physical". "Showing appreciation when they are out the door is too late". "Money is important, but not the only thing that keeps an employee" etc, etc..
> 
> I agreed with (I think) the 5 given points and hovered over the "like" button for a bit. I have a lot of contacts in my LinkedIn within my current company. Including my boss, and his boss. Would they think that by showing agreement in the form of a "like" that I was on my way out?? I have no plans on leaving my current job, but I fully agreed with all the points as to why someone _would_ leave.
> 
> I said "F-it" and hit "like".


I'm careful about liking a post on Linkedin for the same reasons.

While weed is legal here, it isn't legal everywhere and there are still lots of people who have antiquated and (IMO) misguided opinions about that. I'm not inclined to make a point when it could have dire consequences to my career. There are plenty of growers posting there, but I keep those opinions to myself in that forum.


----------



## Mooh

Had to recharge my Citizen Eco-Drive wrist watch this morning. Dead as a Kennedy it was. Happened one other time after sitting in a drawer for months, but I've been wearing it lately, constantly. Guess I'm not getting enough sun. LOL. It (the watch) will be fine after sitting under my desk lamp for a few hours. It's so dreary today I don't have faith in the sun.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Drama! Lol


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## JBFairthorne

Even the drama has drama.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## JBFairthorne

Ahh. Safety. The thread has been….sterilized.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 404648



Dammit Jim, I'm a doctor, not a bricklayer.....

The Horta...


----------



## Doug Gifford

tap tap … is this thing on?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

In April I’ll be talking to a friend about his Taylor . He has two an 410ce and a 814ce . He’s always talking about letting the 814ce go but he’s visiting family in bc right now . It’s a wonderful playing guitar in need of new strings. I don’t understand liking the 410 better than the 814


----------



## silvertonebetty

What a weird number like really they could have used a more realistic number than just 9


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Verne

Tigers would never eat piglets. Nope. Never gonna happen


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 404736



Winnie the Pole


----------



## Mark Brown

@Milkman this buds for you





maybe not so much the chorus, that could get awkward


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

My mom’s neighbour with the 9 children are currently out of a home . Last Friday the snow melted an they had water in the old store so ground level. But the big thing is the house has a 9 foot basement ceiling! One of the men in the study who’s close to 80 years old said “ the store has never flooded in his lifetime and is probably the first time it has flooded in the building’s 200 years of being built” the old general store was built on top of an old boat I’m told.


----------



## silvertonebetty

A fake Randy strikes again but on Instagram


----------



## silvertonebetty

There must be something wrong with me lol. My vitals are actually normal even my heart rate is relatively normal


----------



## Doug Gifford

silvertonebetty said:


> There must be something wrong with me lol. My vitals are actually normal even my heart rate is relatively normal


Having a normal heart rate at the doctor's office is a _very very_ bad sign. It should be 'way high.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Doug Gifford said:


> Having a normal heart rate at the doctor's office is a _very very_ bad sign. It should be 'way high.


Oh this at home . It’s nothing to have a heartbeat of 130-150 depending on activities.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

Doug Gifford said:


> View attachment 404960


At the price of fertilizar this year, you better have a good operator in that seat! i don't farm , my BIL is a fertiler rep and These companies are talking ridiculos increases!


----------



## keto

MarkM said:


> At the price of fertilizar this year, you better have a good operator in that seat! i don't farm , my BIL is a fertiler rep and These companies are talking ridiculos increases!


I collect accounts from primarily farmers, I fear for their cash flow this spring. All inputs are up, and I can see scenarios where parts for broken machinery aren’t in North America, for some brands that is an ongoing big problem.


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Schecter Skelter

biker chicks are so hot


----------



## Milkman

Yes again.


----------



## Milkman

You gotta admit, that's not baa aa aaa aa d.


----------



## SWLABR

Band  Album  Song
Black Sabbath Black Sabbath Black Sabbath
Bad Company Bad Company Bad Company
Blue Murder Blue Murder Blue Murder


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## silvertonebetty

I bought some pens for my writing today. And man are fine point pens ever expensive.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

silvertonebetty said:


> I bought some pens for my writing today. And man are fine point pens ever expensive.


 Blame it on the world wide chip shortage.


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> Band  Album  Song


Motörhead - Motörhead - Motorhead
Iron Maiden - Iron Maiden - Iron Maiden
Damn Yankees - Damn Yankees - Damn Yankees
Bo Diddley - Bo Diddley - Bo Diddley
Porno for Pyros - Porno for Pyros - Porno for Pyros


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I can’t help but wonder what the Mesa will sound like when it gets back .


----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## Verne

Schecter Skelter said:


> View attachment 405163


There's that beautiful young russian girl you've been emailing for a month. Natalia is on her way. HAHAHAHA !!!


----------



## SWLABR

Schecter Skelter said:


> View attachment 405163


I've seen this elsewhere... and as many times as I see it, I just can't make sense of it.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

SWLABR said:


> I've seen this elsewhere... and as many times as I see it, I just can't make sense of it.


Once she stops twirling on the pole you put a dollar in her garter belt.


----------



## SWLABR

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Once she stops twirling on the pole you put a dollar in her garter belt.


I don't think I will. But, you go ahead.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> I've seen this elsewhere... and as many times as I see it, I just can't make sense of it.


Maybe he lost a bet?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Tomorrow laura and I are going To watch my nephew at church while my mom is singing


----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## BlueRocker

I've been renovating and due to the dust I've been playing through a solid state amp for a month. This afternoon I'm hauling a tube amp from the relative safety of the basement. Perhaps the 4x12 also.


----------



## Mooh

BlueRocker said:


> I've been renovating and due to the dust I've been playing through a solid state amp for a month. This afternoon I'm hauling a tube amp from the relative safety of the basement. Perhaps the 4x12 also.


Oh man, been there! 
How do you spell relief?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Thunderboy1975

I'd only go to church to play their organ. Play some Chest Fever.


laristotle said:


> View attachment 405367


Mc Wtf?


----------



## laristotle

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Mc Wtf?


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’ve been watching a lot of Naruto lately and I have to say Shikamaru is my favourite character because he is lazy and says “such a pain, such a drag” a lot


----------



## silvertonebetty

Haha . Sad thing it’s true









and this guy is creepy.


----------



## butterknucket

silvertonebetty said:


> I can’t help but wonder what the Mesa will sound like when it gets back .


Are they not operating right now?


----------



## silvertonebetty

I


butterknucket said:


> Are they not operating right now?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> i just dropped it off the day . It’s all messed up, some people shouldn’t have tools


----------



## Mark Brown

Well I hope you get your amp all sorted out. I am sure that once someone who knows what they are doing gets in there and gets going they will get you sorted in no time. 

I still haven't taken the plunge into "learns how to wire an amp" but someday I plan on sorting out how that all works. It seems like it would be a dandy thing to do to build one and given the wealth of knowledge on the net and schematics out the wazoo I figure why not.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Brunz said:


> Well I hope you get your amp all sorted out. I am sure that once someone who knows what they are doing gets in there and gets going they will get you sorted in no time.
> 
> I still haven't taken the plunge into "learns how to wire an amp" but someday I plan on sorting out how that all works. It seems like it would be a dandy thing to do to build one and given the wealth of knowledge on the net and schematics out the wazoo I figure why not.


yeah I have faith . Plus members here recommended him and he’s also a forum member . But I’d rather any amp talk or question to be in the amp thread so we don’t derail this thread lol.


----------



## Mark Brown

I hear ya... but can you really derail a thread with this...









I mean... really


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## greco

???


----------



## Mark Brown

greco said:


> View attachment 405499
> 
> 
> ???


I didnt get it either, but then I suppose, he was not to be trusted.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Brunz said:


> I hear ya... but can you really derail a thread with this...
> View attachment 405494
> 
> 
> I mean... really


----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


> View attachment 405507


OH YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul Running

Waterfowl feeding in a pond?


----------



## SWLABR

Brunz said:


> I hear ya... but can you really derail a thread with this...
> View attachment 405494
> 
> 
> I mean... really


Could lead to this...


----------



## Doug Gifford

Remember F-Troop?


----------



## WCGill

I cycle with a group of old guys here locally, split into the "A Team" and "F Troop". Some days it's A, some days F.


----------



## Mark Brown

I'm more of a G-man myself.


----------



## laristotle

I still have my towel at the ready, just in case there's some intergalactic bypass construction being announced.


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## laristotle




----------



## BlueRocker

How old was Jerry again? CBC proofreading at its finest

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...unty-man-s-mother-pleads-for-return-1.6368883


----------



## Stephenlouis




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


> View attachment 405774


I wish I was creative. I am not, but I sure am glad I can enjoy the creativity of others. That made me laugh very hard.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Jumping Jupiter my friend messaged me and I forgot I turned the volume on my .
All of a sudden I heard “Kirk to enterprise , Kirk to enterprise” and I jumped almost falling off the couch and nearly threw my pen .

I really have no nerves left . The that never seem to get better but yet makes for a good laugh


----------



## silvertonebetty

Ok bible study was interesting because I explaining what my Sunday service was about and I don’t mom’s pastor noticed this.

so service was about prayer and it’s honestly really funny and I’ll let you guys spot the mistake in his example of a prayer list . He calls it the five finger prayer list.

thumb = friends and family
Index finger = leaders and teachers 
Middle finger = government and authorities 
Ring finger = sick and the weak
Pinky finger = you


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> Ok bible study was interesting because I explaining what my Sunday service was about and I don’t mom’s pastor noticed this.
> 
> so service was about prayer and it’s honestly really funny and I’ll let you guys spot the mistake in his example of a prayer list . He calls it the five finger prayer list.
> 
> thumb = friends and family
> Index finger = leaders and teachers
> Middle finger = government and authorities
> Ring finger = sick and the weak
> Pinky finger = you


Funny enough, I think it looks just right


----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 405832



What??????


----------



## Paul Running

laristotle said:


> View attachment 405832


Reminds me of grade 10 English class when we took Shakespeare...I failed miserably.


----------



## laristotle

Paul Running said:


> Reminds me of grade 10 English class when we took Shakespeare...I failed miserably.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


> View attachment 405832


Pulp Fiction MF!


----------



## jayoldschool

Milkman said:


> What??????


Read the last line.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My nightly fun lol


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Milkman

jayoldschool said:


> Read the last line.


I'm afraid you missed the joke.

"What" is the line in the original movie (Pulp Fiction) that the cartoon Larry posted was based on.

"Say what one more time motherf#$ker.."


----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Doug Gifford

confident…


----------



## keto

Doug Gifford said:


> confident…
> 
> View attachment 406064


Can't have any shy retiring pool boys when rich gramma wants some service, y'kno'm'sayin?


----------



## Verne




----------



## Mark Brown

E=Mc Hammer. 
Boom


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## SWLABR

Oh, happy Friday...


----------



## silvertonebetty

Um that was interesting.

I was walking to the coop today when I noticed I was being followed by a Rottweiler!
I felt really uncomfortable but not because I didn’t know the dog , actually it’s the exact opposite it was because I knew he was old and a dogs temperament an change when they get older and Chevy is now 10.

I continue down the street and he kept trailing me but I was fine with that but not the fact that there would be a chance of him getting hit while I crossed the main highway.

I turned around and started heading towards Chevy and he’d run close then away and you could tell he was obviously playing. On the way over up ran another Rottweiler that I did not know and he was sniffing my legs.

I ultimately decided to introduce myself and what a lovely temperament dog I have to say but what was only a few minutes felt like an eternity

I ended up getting getting both dogs home and had a little chat with their owner but I was still tense.

it’s one thing meeting a dog by introduction of his owner but another by entering their yard without permission. I do not recommend doing such actions


----------



## keto

silvertonebetty said:


> Um that was interesting.
> 
> I was walking to the coop today when I noticed I was being followed by a Rottweiler!
> I felt really uncomfortable but not because I didn’t know the dog , actually it’s the exact opposite it was because I knew he was old and a dogs temperament an change when they get older and Chevy is now 10.
> 
> I continue down the street and he kept trailing me but I was fine with that but not the fact that there would be a chance of him getting hit while I crossed the main highway.
> 
> I turned around and started heading towards Chevy and he’d run close then away and you could tell he was obviously playing. On the way over up ran another Rottweiler that I did not know and he was sniffing my legs.
> 
> I ultimately decided to introduce myself and what a lovely temperament dog I have to say but what was only a few minutes felt like an eternity
> 
> I ended up getting getting both dogs home and had a little chat with their owner but I was still tense.
> 
> it’s one thing meeting a dog by introduction of his owner but another by entering their yard without permission. I do not recommend doing such actions


One of my favourite stories to tell. I was going to a farmer's house to collect a payment, hadn't been there before. Elevated house, with long stairs to the door. I noticed the dog house up top on the landing, but I didn't really register any concern, it wasn't big.

As I always do, I honked when I got into the yard. It will bring out any aggressive dogs, and usually anyone who is around. Nobody emerged, I went for a 3 minute walk, hollering the whole time, around the buildings in the yard, opened the shop door and yelled, nobody.

So, up the steps I go, knock, nobody comes, leave a note on a business card and stick it in the door. Turn around to leave, and there is the biggest Rotti possibly in existence, like 260-275 lbs, the size of a frickin bear, at the bottom of the stairs and heading up.

Slowly.

My knees turn to water, and I may have soiled myself. But no growling from the Rotti. Dog gets up where I am ("nice doggy niiiiiiiiiiiice doggy, he whimpered), tail is a stub larger than my fist, but it appears to be wagging. Put my hand out, dog sniffs then bumps for scratchies.

Arm outstretched behind me, I am doing scratchies while also sneaking down the stairs, telling myself DONT RUN DONT RUN DONT RUN. Break hand contact, about halfway down the stairs the dog butts me in the back of the knees for more scratchies and almost punts me down the stairs DONT RUN DONT RUN DONT RUN. I may have run a little WHY THE HELL DID YOU LOCK THE VAN WHERE THE FK ARE MY KEYS OH GOD IM GONNA DIE.

I got back to the place that gave me directions, after stopping for a change of shortz, and they laughed and laughed, allegedly the dog was known for miles as the friendliest thing in the whole area. THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP YOU DINKS.

My god, that was a big dog. Bigger than any St Bernard I have seen.


----------



## WCGill

When we were on the farm we had an Australian Shepherd/Blue Heeler cross. Not huge like your friend, but very intimidating when someone arrived he didn't know. Nobody stepped out of their vehicles with him around.
The vet in town had a giant Rhodesian Ridgeback at the clinic, didn't like men with hats. Of course in rural SK who wore hats that had vet business? Everybody!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

Does 'solo polyamory' mean having it all?


With no ‘primary partner’ and a potential for multiple meaningful relationships, solo polyamorists are hopping off the heteronormative “relationship escalator”.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Mark Brown

Doug Gifford said:


> Does 'solo polyamory' mean having it all?
> 
> 
> With no ‘primary partner’ and a potential for multiple meaningful relationships, solo polyamorists are hopping off the heteronormative “relationship escalator”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


It's a strange, strange world.


----------



## Doug Gifford

"Solo Polyamory is not for everyone."









Does 'solo polyamory' mean having it all?


With no ‘primary partner’ and a potential for multiple meaningful relationships, solo polyamorists are hopping off the heteronormative “relationship escalator”.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Milkman




----------



## silvertonebetty

Hahaha my brother and my neighbour are arguing over what is morally legal and what isn’t via google and why you should or not use google 😂


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> Hahaha my brother and my neighbour are arguing over what is morally legal and what isn’t via google and why you should or not use google 😂


Care to explain a little bit because to be honest I am intrigued and confused.... mostly intrigued.


----------



## JBFairthorne

…mostly confused.

Morally legal?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Brunz said:


> Care to explain a little bit because to be honest I am intrigued and confused.... mostly intrigued.





JBFairthorne said:


> …mostly confused.
> 
> Morally legal?


It’s weird it started off with “ I don’t use google because they illegally sell your data” 

then my brother “ no they don’t you accept the terms making it legal”

man it a went all wild from there


----------



## laristotle

Actual. In Nova Scotia.








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lalla ward back in the day


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Milkman

CenturyBreak said:


>


----------



## silvertonebetty

CenturyBreak said:


>


I’m sure that would probably hurt a bit


----------



## Verne




----------



## Paul M

Verne said:


> View attachment 406400


More than once I've said to my wife....."Well honey, we should go to bed so these fine people can lwave."


----------



## silvertonebetty

TikTok thinks I look like drake.


----------



## Mooh

silvertonebetty said:


> TikTok thinks I look like drake.


No idea what either of you look like, but I know I dislike Drake's music. Which one is you?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mooh said:


> No idea what either of you look like, but I know I dislike Drake's music. Which one is you?


Glasses . And yeah I don’t like drake either


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>


The sound of him falling down the stairs is a definite improvement over that corny drum fill Collins played in that spot.


----------



## laristotle

CenturyBreak said:


>


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


>


It is timed so perfectly!! I hope that's legit and not done after the fact.


----------



## Mooh

Thunderstruck - AC/DC - Boomwhackers


Thunderstruck by AC/DC on Boomwhackers!




www.youtube.com


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I feel so cold today lol.


----------



## Mooh

Something like this seems strangely appealing.


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


> View attachment 406856


In the end, the Ents will rule the world.


----------



## laristotle

Mooh said:


> In the end, the Ents will rule the world.


Entertainers? We're fine then, right?


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 406881



My friend Paul loves to trot that one out. It's a painful reminder of how music is valued in society.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Milkman said:


> My friend Paul loves to trot that one out. It's a painful reminder of how music is valued in society.


Music is essentially useless, as life is. _George Santayana (1863 - 1952)_


----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


> Entertainers? We're fine then, right?





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ent


----------



## SWLABR

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 406881


I like this, but it's not exactly apples to apples. Musicians aren't generally working 6am- 4pm M-F on average. 

6pm-Midnight on a Saturday, is kind of the normal hours. 

I worked for years as a cook in restaurants from 4-12 for little more than minimum wage. That's why I got away from the industry. "You are working while all of your friends & family aren't". Then I joined a party band... D'oh!


----------



## Mark Brown

I loved cooking 
I couldn't ever see paying the bills with it.
For a couple months I would work a few nights a week in a pub while working full time as a journeyman flooring installer, just because it was fun.
That is also the time I realized that jobs you don't need are a lot better than those that you do.


----------



## Paul Running

Brunz said:


> That is also the time I realized that jobs you don't need are a lot better than those that you do.


Sometimes a difficult decision, some may say it's a no brainer decision however, how do you value enjoyment or happiness. When I was a young electronics tech, I dreamt of working as a tech in a music shop however, realised that I could double my wage in the Telecom or DND electronics industries...my passion was not as strong for my dreams as the bills in the mail.


----------



## Mark Brown

Paul Running said:


> Sometimes a difficult decision, some may say it's a no brainer decision however, how do you value enjoyment or happiness. When I was a young electronics tech, I dreamt of working as a tech in a music shop however, realised that I could double my wage in the Telecom or DND electronics industries...my passion was not as strong for my dreams as the bills in the mail.


I have recently gotten to a place where I dont have to drive myself like a slave to earn a living wage. The choices I make now are either to prosper, or enjoy more free time. I make those choices on a daily basis


----------



## silvertonebetty

This page is really helpful for answering my stupid questions 😂.

when I got fender he mentioned something about the tremolo but look at this ! I wonder why the tremolo isn’t working!
























You can here the little light inside blinking and the clicking noise gets faster when you move the speed. I’m thinking I need to borrow my friend’s switch


----------



## Mark Brown

......I really don't see the problem


----------



## Paul Running

A little wire with my cheese.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> A little wire with my cheese.
> View attachment 406925


Hahaha I love it lol


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

baloney is just hotdog pancakes


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> baloney is just hotdog pancakes


----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Milkman




----------



## SWLABR

I was married to a Uke girl. I don't miss that family (they were aaaallll nuts) but I miss the food! 

I make Borscht every fall. Carbonated?? Not so much.


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> I was married to a Uke girl. I don't miss that family (they were aaaallll nuts) but I miss the food!
> 
> I make Borscht every fall. Carbonated?? Not so much.


I love pickled beets.

Borscht....not so much.


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

I’ve been on the gear page lately and man what an active forum . Over 50 comments over night on “what guitar are you playing “ and on Sunday I posted one “ your first tube amp” and there’s 654 post!


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> I’ve been on the gear page lately and man what an active forum . Over 50 comments over night on “what guitar are you playing “ and on Sunday I posted one “ your first tube amp” and there’s 654 post!


10 times our population. Yes, that does create a lot of traffic. There are pros and cons to that.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> 10 times our population. Yes, that does create a lot of traffic. There are pros and cons to that.


Yea I can see that . People here know me a lot more and try to keep me inline 😂


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 407051





Mmmmmmm, red hair...........


----------



## silvertonebetty

It surprises me that people see a vintage fender twin and Mesa and think you have money 😂 

if you want something enough you will work for it. If you put time and effort even struggle with that goal you will have so much more appreciation for that achievement


----------



## Guitar101

Milkman said:


> Mmmmmmm, red hair...........


Which one? The girl or the Fox?


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> Which one? The girl or the Fox?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

silvertonebetty said:


> It surprises me that people see a vintage fender twin and Mesa and think you have money 😂
> 
> if you want something enough you will work for it. If you put time and effort even struggle with that goal you will have so much more appreciation for that achievement


Just tell them you bought it when it was new and haven't been able to afford anything since, or better yet, it was a gift, or you took it from your older sibling who lost interest in playing...lol.


----------



## Paul M

Milkman said:


> Mmmmmmm, red hair...........



Foxy lady..... (insert riff here)


----------



## silvertonebetty

Jim DaddyO said:


> Just tell them you bought it when it was new and haven't been able to afford anything since, or better yet, it was a gift, or you took it from your older sibling who lost interest in playing...lol.


Hahaha


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Kenmac

For those who have cats. BTW it's true. 😺


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## keto

Kenmac said:


> For those who have cats. BTW it's true. 😺
> 
> View attachment 407105


Varies per specimen, I expect. Ours is very good about staying off table (ok, sometimes), sofa only up on back to look out window, and isn’t a cuddler, not counting cutting off our leg circulation in bed. She’s 2 this month.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I saw a lynx for the first time today. It was slowly sauntering through our front yard. That is one big kitty! Didn't seem to care too much about the people and dogs out at the neighbours. Of course, it was about as big if not bigger than the dog.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

*Had one of these hanging out in a pine in the backyard for a few days. 







*


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I hate the co-op down here! $8 for L of ketchup were at the independent(save easy) it’s $5 !


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## silvertonebetty

Doug Gifford said:


> View attachment 407178


Lol not in box by the photos


----------



## SWLABR

I miss the old cruise control technology. Drive at the speed you want to travel, press the button, cruise along. You'd have to pay attention, cause it would drive you over a cliff if you let it, but that's not a bad thing. WAKE UP!!! 
These new cars with "adaptive cruise" are ridiculous. They use radar, sensors, laser, infrared, sonar, vampire bats... but, if you drive through messy roads (like today) all the sensors get covered and it stops working. OK, you shouldn't use cruise snow or rain anyway, but what if you just drive through a patch, and it's OK on the other side?? Like this morning. I get on the highway and it's slushy wet snow. The alerts start right away "some adaptive technology is inoperable" and shows a little pic of a hand clearing the sensor. 10 min up the road, its dry and clear. But, damage done, no cruise for the rest of the drive in. This stuff isn't made for these parts of the world! 

Like, autonomous cars are around the corner. How the hell are they going to drive in a f*cking blizzard?!?!?!


----------



## Mark Brown

I liked the cruise control on my old 86 Hyundai stellar (it was not stellar) you just twist the choke all the way put and let her go.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> I miss the old cruise control technology. Drive at the speed you want to travel, press the button, cruise along. You'd have to pay attention, cause it would drive you over a cliff if you let it, but that's not a bad thing. WAKE UP!!!
> These new cars with "adaptive cruise" are ridiculous. They use radar, sensors, laser, infrared, sonar, vampire bats... but, if you drive through messy roads (like today) all the sensors get covered and it stops working. OK, you shouldn't use cruise snow or rain anyway, but what if you just drive through a patch, and it's OK on the other side?? Like this morning. I get on the highway and it's slushy wet snow. The alerts start right away "some adaptive technology is inoperable" and shows a little pic of a hand clearing the sensor. 10 min up the road, its dry and clear. But, damage done, no cruise for the rest of the drive in. This stuff isn't made for these parts of the world!
> 
> Like, autonomous cars are around the corner. How the hell are they going to drive in a f*cking blizzard?!?!?!


Adaptive cruise is ok as long as there's a defeat switch.

There are times / conditions when I don't mind it, but most of the time I prefer conventional cruise.


----------



## Mooh

I miss my '84 Dodge half ton. No cruise, no power windows, no intermittent wipers, but it had a bench seat for the young Mrs. Mooh to slide on over...


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> Adaptive cruise is ok as long as there's a defeat switch.
> 
> There are times / conditions when I don't mind it, but most of the time I prefer conventional cruise.


Mine doesn’t have a bypass. I turn off the park assist, lane assist, and just about everything else. I commute an hour, cruise is a must, but it’s the adaptive or nothing. And this morning, it was nothing.


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> Mine doesn’t have a bypass. I turn off the park assist, lane assist, and just about everything else. I commute an hour, cruise is a must, but it’s the adaptive or nothing. And this morning, it was nothing.


Yeah I'm not crazy about that.

My cars are before adaptive was a thing, but the rentals and company cars all tend to have it. Some can be turned to normal or close to normal. Others, the best you can do is turn it on and off when you choose and maybe make the detection distance the maximum setting.

Maybe I'm just too much of a control freak.


----------



## Mark Brown

I drive a stick. 
I roll my windows down
Hell I dont even have a passenger side mirror.

I removed my power steering pump

....needed rhe horsepower for 400A alternator 

New cars and me will never get along


----------



## BlueRocker

I literally just picked up a new car today, and thought the adaptive cruise was the best thing ever. I turned off all the other crap.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

BlueRocker said:


> I literally just picked up a new car today, and thought the adaptive cruise was the best thing ever. I turned off all the other crap.


Congrats on the new car!! 
I thought adaptive was cool. Then I didn’t.


----------



## Kenmac

keto said:


> Varies per specimen, I expect. Ours is very good about staying off table (ok, sometimes), sofa only up on back to look out window, and isn’t a cuddler, not counting cutting off our leg circulation in bed. She’s 2 this month.
> 
> View attachment 407108


She's a sweet looking cat. Regarding the table, my other two are usually pretty good. My one cat though, Henry, likes to hang out there a lot.


----------



## keto

Kenmac said:


> She's a sweet looking cat. Regarding the table, my other two are usually pretty good. My one cat though, Henry, likes to hang out there a lot.
> 
> View attachment 407283


He looks very regal indeed, nice shot.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

Where is my old thread that I started?
I wanted to leave my legacy behind rather then arguing with ppl who don’t matter.

how do I get my membership deleted?


----------



## JBFairthorne

The drama resumes. If you were really interested in leaving, you would just do it. It’s as simple as not logging in.

Of course, you could also choose to stay and participate in a positive way rather than engaging in personal attacks.


----------



## terminalvertigo

Lola said:


> Where is my old thread that I started?
> I wanted to leave my legacy behind rather then arguing with ppl who don’t matter.
> 
> how do I get my membership deleted?


Shoot me a PM anytime you wanna chat.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> Where is my old thread that I started?
> I wanted to leave my legacy behind rather then arguing with ppl who don’t matter.
> 
> how do I get my membership deleted?


Welcome back. Why don't you just come back and use the ignore option. That's what it's for although you should refrain from personal attacks. That's not cool but I know you can do it..


----------



## Lola

Guitar101 said:


> Welcome back. Why don't you just come back and use the ignore option. That's what it's for although you should refrain from personal attacks. That's not cool but I know you can do it..


But you don’t know the truth the whole truth and nothing but. Who should refrain from personal attacks???????


----------



## Verne

Let's keep this civil or this will be the next locked thread. Drama belongs on TV and in high school. We're neither of those.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lola said:


> Who should refrain from personal attacks???????


Everyone.

Besides that, good to see you back. Hope to hear more about your equipment, practice, AC/DC and other non-volitile discussions that you have made in the past.


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> But you don’t know the truth the whole truth and nothing but. Who should refrain from personal attacks???????


That's true. There are two side to every story. I think you've made your point so I hope you can move on. There are many of us here that want you to stay and I've personally enjoyed reading your posts.


----------



## Mooh

@Lola I’ve missed you and your input here. Hope you’re back, but I get it if you’re not.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Lola said:


> But you don’t know the truth the whole truth and nothing but. Who should refrain from personal attacks???????


Lol. No personal responsibility whatsoever. Too funny.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## silvertonebetty

So lord farquaad started off as a vampire from dr.who! Then he became a prince who tormented the poor little gingerbread man


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## silvertonebetty

Lol I just saw a video of a bot making a Batman movie scripted 🤣

it quoted “ Bruce told Alfred to give birth to robin” .
The joker “ here’s a present “
Batman “ opens present because he’s a good guy. In it was a coupon for new parents but it was expired “🤣


----------



## Mark Brown

There are some very good AI programs running... I am going to have to say that was not one of them


----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 407526


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Lola

No I am not coming back here because of a few bad apples here. These ppl play by there own rules Wardo and JB , so it’s best I leave. Cheezy is gone too! Who needs this dramA.


----------



## silvertonebetty

A few things I have incoming with machine gun Kelly are as followed.

1. we were both born in 1990
2. We both can’t sing
3.neither of us can play guitar
4. We both are ugly lol


----------



## Lola

They can waste their time here line I have too often but not things have changed.


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> No I am not coming back here because of a few bad apples here. These ppl play by there own rules Wardo and JB , so it’s best I leave.


Please heed the advice that some have offered and put them on ignore.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Please heed the advice that some have offered and put them on ignore.
> View attachment 407753


There will be NO BS because I won’t be back. End of story. No holding a grudge I have better things to do with my time. Have a great life!


----------



## greco

@Lola 
Take Good Care!


----------



## Lola

This is the childish behaviour that I was would expect.


----------



## Lola

Karma!


----------



## Verne

Lola, for somebody who says they aren't coming back, you're spending an awful lot of time dredging up what's happened. Now you are showing screen caps. If you REALLY weren't interested, you'd NOT be doing exactly what you are doing. Seriously. You have your issues with some members obviously, but now you are just airing your laundry and muddying this thread up with the same reason you had the other locked and got banned for. Please start your own trash talk thread if that is really why you are here......even though you say you aren't interested.

I've had no problem with you, but you are carrying on needlessly about your own griefs.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> Lola, for somebody who says they aren't coming back, you're spending an awful lot of time dredging up what's happened. Now you are showing screen caps. If you REALLY weren't interested, you'd NOT be doing exactly what you are doing. Seriously. You have your issues with some members obviously, but now you are just airing your laundry and muddying this thread up with the same reason you had the other locked and got banned for. Please start your own trash talk thread if that is really why you are here......even though you say you aren't interested.
> 
> I've had no problem with you, but you are carrying on needlessly about your own griefs.


@Lola I've got to agree with Verne on this one. Two side to every story, and I'd imagine most here don't want to know the behind the scenes stuff. If we did, we'd already know. Y'a know? Add to the guitar talk, and chime in on the banter and nonsense. But save the drama. 
Regrettably, the longest running thread, the one you started, was gassed because of this stuff. I am not taking sides, I just don't think this is the place. 

This new Random thread has been getting legs, let's not lose another one.


----------



## JBFairthorne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

Surely this must herald the end of times.


----------



## Mark Brown

This explains why everyone is a bloody snowflake these days. 
If getting your rear end warshed, no that is the correct spelling, with an ice cold cloth isn't part of your upbringing how in gods name are you ever gonna toughen up for life.


----------



## Wardo

The decline of modern civilization started with the Beatles and became irreversible with the introduction of heated seats in cars.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Brunz said:


> This explains why everyone is a bloody snowflake these days.
> If getting your rear end warshed, no that is the correct spelling, with an ice cold cloth isn't part of your upbringing how in gods name are you ever gonna toughen up for life.


I’ve grown a fairly tough skin from when I was young. Words don’t necessarily bother me unless I’m mad then I then I misinterpret everything.

but yeah you can tease me or call whatever. That stuff doesn’t bother me. Having a psychotic brother fixed that lol


----------



## Lola

SWLABR said:


> @Lola I've got to agree with Verne on this one. Two side to every story, and I'd imagine most here don't want to know the behind the scenes stuff. If we did, we'd already know. Y'a know? Add to the guitar talk, and chime in on the banter and nonsense. But save the drama.
> Regrettably, the longest running thread, the one you started, was gassed because of this stuff. I am not taking sides, I just don't think this is the place.
> 
> This new Random thread has been getting legs, let's not lose another one.


So you were already assumining as to what I was going to say! Shame!


----------



## SWLABR

Lola said:


> So you were already assumining as to what I was going to say! Shame!


No. No I wasn’t.


----------



## Milkman

Hey Lola, this is just free advice, but I think you post a lot of cool stuff here and I would regret it if you left for good.

I think it would be better for you and for the forum if you didn't burn the bridge.

You may feel more like coming back sometime in the future.


----------



## SWLABR

Doug Gifford said:


> Surely this must herald the end of times.
> 
> View attachment 407844


My question... why is that _just_ for babies?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> Hey Lola, this is just free advice, but I think you post a lot of cool stuff here and I would regret it if you left for good.
> 
> I think it would be better for you and for the forum if you didn't burn the bridge.
> 
> You may feel more like coming back sometime in the future.


I have to agree. I believe sometimes we need a break . Stepping away is allright but throwing it all away is a little much


----------



## silvertonebetty

I have to go back to work in 50 minutes and my alarm didn’t go off this morning


----------



## JBFairthorne

Bah…she’s not going anywhere. She just wants attention. Like THAT’S never happened before.


----------



## Milkman

Yup, sometimes the "Ignore" function is the only way to go.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Yes, if you can’t keep things in perspective, control your emotions and respond in an appropriate manner, then the ignore button is a temporary but viable solution.


----------



## SWLABR

It's snowing again... I'm done! 

Big white fluffy flakes, that will likely not stick around, but depressing non the less. 

But, 6 of the next 8 days will be double digits.


----------



## Verne

@SWLABR You aren't that far from me. We have overcast with a slight hint of sun here. We had snow Sunday night, but our forecast says a little today, but then up to 15* and sunny tomorrow. Maybe you got the snow we are/were supposed to get. Ummmmmmmmm, you may not like it, but you can keep it.


----------



## SWLABR

Gee... thanks!


----------



## Verne

I figured you'd appreciate the generosity.


----------



## Milkman

We'll get a bit more snow, but I feel like the tide has turned. Beware the Ides of March......


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> I have to go back to work in 50 minutes and my alarm didn’t go off this morning



One morning a couple of years ago, I was awakened by a sound I had never heard before. It actually scared the shit out of me. I'm chronically sleep deprived and basically never set an alarm, unless I have to get to the airport at some ridiculous hour.

Somehow my alarm went off and I honestly had no idea what the F%$k it was.


----------



## silvertonebetty

They told me today they want to train me to do cash and meal prep at work . Then they will give me more hours lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

Let’s ask the real question.

with everything going on in Russia and we still be able to getRussian vodka?


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> Let’s ask the real question.
> 
> with everything going on in Russia and we still be able to getRussian vodka?


They've been pulled off the shelf here in ontari-ario.
Which is dumb. The stores have already bought it. Why should they lose out?


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> They've been pulled off the shelf here in ontari-ario.
> Which is dumb. The stores have already bought the it. Why should they lose out?


I was only joking but wow . I’m gonna have to check my location when I drop my work boots off at work tomorrow.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> .. The stores have already bought it. Why should they lose out?


Because the lcbo is government run so they can pour money down the drain for useless virtue signalling.

They could have put it on sale at cost and then just not ordered any more.


----------



## Mark Brown

Wardo said:


> Because the lcbo is government run so they can pour money down the drain for useless virtue signalling.
> 
> They could have put it on sale at cost and then just not ordered any more.


No they couldn't because that might make a lick of sense, or at the least not be plain stupid.

You nailed it in that first sentence there.


----------



## BlueRocker

Was wondering why I was confused.

View attachment 407806



Wardo said:


> They could have put it on sale at cost and then just not ordered any more.


Free vodka for Ukrainians?


----------



## Robert1950

Happy Ides of March to Everyone,.... unless your name is Julius


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## silvertonebetty

I printed some documents off today


----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> I printed some documents off today
> 
> View attachment 408129
> 
> View attachment 408130
> 
> View attachment 408132
> 
> View attachment 408131
> 
> View attachment 408128


Get out those coloured pencils, lad.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> Get out those coloured pencils, lad.


Oh darn it’s black and white and not coloured. Dam it!

but then again the sight is black and white .


----------



## JBFairthorne

Just kinda decided today to pull the trigger on that Jazzmaster I’ve been wanting. They’re ordering it. Fender says expected availability in August.


----------



## Verne

Egads!!! The wait would KILL me. Congrats JBF


----------



## laristotle

JBFairthorne said:


> Fender says expected availability in August.


Probably get quicker results building your own partsmaster?


----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> Egads!!! The wait would KILL me. Congrats JBF


I just about died waiting for Canada post to get my nextgen order here....it was 7 days 

I couldn't do it.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Verne said:


> Egads!!! The wait would KILL me. Congrats JBF


Actually, I wanted to get one last year but they were saying February, this one that just passed. I guess the run got pushed back. So I’ve actually already been waiting a year already. I just decided to start paying for it now and get in line. Besides, if I had put money down last year, it would be paid for by now and would have cost like $250 less locking in the price before the recent increase…which was larger than usual.



laristotle said:


> Probably get quicker results building your own partsmaster?


Not really a partscaster guy but even if I were, sourcing and getting all the lefty hardware and pickups (do Jazzmaster pickups have lefty/righty stagger? I dunno), body etc. I’m willing to bet would take way more leg work and almost as long or longer to get together.

What can I say? I’ve played and owned lots of stuff but I think I’m going to have to come to terms that I’m just a Fender guy.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I started watching food wars on Netflix and man it weird how much I actually enjoy it


----------



## SWLABR

JBFairthorne said:


> Just kinda decided today to pull the trigger on that Jazzmaster I’ve been wanting. They’re ordering it. Fender says expected availability in August.
> 
> View attachment 408205


Congrats. From what a few friends have experienced, they ballpark extra long. One buddy ordered a Gretsch in Oct and was told March/April. He got the call Dec 23rd.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> Just kinda decided today to pull the trigger on that Jazzmaster I’ve been wanting. They’re ordering it. Fender says expected availability in August.
> 
> View attachment 408205


Congrats


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

My income tax came in and I was surprised on what I got, so I just messaged the butcher shop to see if they are still cutting meat because I want to buy a bunch of meat since my bills are paid early .


----------



## Milkman

I was just prompted to clarify my desired pronouns in Linkedin.

I selected "custom" and then, Do you have to ask?

Peterson is right on that stuff IMO.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> I was just prompted to clarify my desired pronouns in Linkedin.
> 
> I selected "custom" and then, Do you have to ask?
> 
> Peterson is right on that stuff IMO.


I Identify as a cat 🐱. I sleep, eat and come out when I want attention 😂


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> I Identify as a cat 🐱. I sleep, eat and come out when I want attention 😂


You can identify as what ever you like, just as long as you don't ask others to share your delusion. I identify as a carbon based vein housing.


----------



## Verne

I am a meat suit that houses a soul.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> You can identify as what ever you like, just as long as you don't ask others to share your delusion. I identify as a carbon based vein housing.


I tell you this generation is screwed beyond fixing.
you would have had the shit beaten out of you for talking like that when I was in school. And also at one time you would have been put in the class for the mentally disabled or a home .


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mark Brown

If you cannot tell, I won't be the one telling. 
This whole thing is just getting out of hand. It is all well and good to do, believe, say just about whatever you want to do but looking for some strange acceptance of your oddities is not on my priority list. I would never pretend it is my right to tell you how to live your life, it is all yours and even better I won't judge you for it and frankly I wish you the best and will likely encourage you. Don't bother asking me to care though because I really just don't. You want to be offended because I called you Him and not Them... well, thing about that is.....maybe I am offended you think I should change my life to suit your needs. We all have needs, you go deal with yours and I will keep on dealing with mine. Then we can be friends.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Fuck ‘em if they can’t take a joke.


----------



## Paul Running

JBFairthorne said:


> Just kinda decided today to pull the trigger on that Jazzmaster I’ve been wanting. They’re ordering it. Fender says expected availability in August.
> 
> View attachment 408205


LH offsets have the ultimate look IMO...nice choice.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## laristotle

It's all SNL's fault.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> It's all SNL's fault.



That was always funny shit. Pat, LOL.


----------



## BlueRocker

Milkman said:


> I was just prompted to clarify my desired pronouns in Linkedin.
> 
> I selected "custom" and then, Do you have to ask?
> 
> Peterson is right on that stuff IMO.


I think the idea is that listing your pronouns normalizes it for people who have non-traditional pronouns. I'm firmly a "no-thanks" guy when it comes to listing my pronouns, others can do as they wish.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

BlueRocker said:


> I think the idea is that listing your pronouns normalizes it for people who have non-traditional pronouns. I'm firmly a "no-thanks" guy when it comes to listing my pronouns, others can do as they wish.



It just seems weird to me when I see a profile pic that is clearly male or female and then see She, Her or whatever. Unless you look like Pat from SNL (no offense intended) you really don't need to tell us.


----------



## Doug Gifford

I identify as analogue.


----------



## laristotle

JBFairthorne said:


> pull the trigger on that Jazzmaster I’ve been wanting











Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## JBFairthorne

laristotle said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Thanks. That’s a Pro with maple. I’m after a Pro II with Rosewood. The difference other than the neck? The Pros are basically Tele wiring. 2 single coils with a three way switch. The Pro IIs have extra switches and stuff, more like (but not exactly like) original Jazzmaster wiring. This allows for more tonal options.

The price is a bit high too. Used should be $1700-$1800 max.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I was taking the neighbour’s dog out to use the bathroom . When I took the little beagle back in I got greeted by their cat taz . Taz thinks he’s a dog , he’s such a attention hog 😂


----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> I tell you this generation is screwed beyond fixing.
> you would have had the shit beaten out of you for talking like that when I was in school. And also at one time you would have been put in the class for the mentally disabled or a home .


Jared , you think it was different when you went to school, should have grown up when some of us were that age. I don’t agree that this generation as a whole is fucked. There is some, my sons your age aren’t in that category. I work with a whole bunch of sharp, talented, hard working people your age and some from the next generation. I work with young people born when their birth year starts with a 2 and some have children,


----------



## silvertonebetty

MarkM said:


> Jared , you think it was different when you went to school, should have grown up when some of us were that age. I don’t agree that this generation as a whole is fucked. There is some, my sons your age aren’t in that category. I work with a whole bunch of sharp, talented, hard working people your age and some from the next generation. I work with young people born when their birth year starts with a 2 and some have children,


I know a few who hit the trades right after they left school . Some even drive trucks worth about 80 grand and you hear “daddy’s money” but yet it’s hard work and good money management. I also know a bunch who just rather live off their parents till they die . My money management was never good but after a few bad choices it’s a lot better and I like working.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I have found there is a lot of ambition in the age around 20 or so around here. One young lady runs her own sawmill 3 seasons and has another job for the winter. Another has a big saw mill that runs year round, cuts and skids and transports the logs too, and does mechancal work on the side. Many have more than one job actually. We have kids come in from all over the province that stay with us to fight forest fires. That's a pretty tough job no matter who you are. I suppose what you see all depends on where you look. I'm sure there have been a mix of go getters and lazy louts for as long as there's been kids.


----------



## keto

JBFairthorne said:


> Fuck ‘em if they can’t take a joke.


I missed this earlier, but I have been saying this for over 40 years now, I forget where I learned it.

Nice guitar.


----------



## Schecter Skelter

My Buddy playing Jeff Healey's guitar


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

'68, pre abba


----------



## SWLABR

_Barefoot girls dancin' in the moonlight_


----------



## silvertonebetty

Back in day Stevie was my first celebrity crush .
I was a huge Stevie nicks fan in my teens and I still am.


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Back in day Stevie was my first celebrity crush .
> I was a huge Stevie nicks fan in my teens and I still am.
> View attachment 408417



LOL, old enough to be your mom. (but yeah, she was a dream girl for many when Rumors came out).


----------



## Verne

Terri Nunn (Berlin) was my musical crush back in the early 80s. Jacqueline Smith was my favourite angel. Maryanne, not Ginger.


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> Terri Nunn (Berlin) was my musical crush back in the early 80s. Jacqueline Smith was my favourite angel. Maryanne, not Ginger.


Belinda Carlisle was my musical crush. 
Yep, Jaclyn Smith
Yep, Mary Ann, 

And let's add Markie Post!!!


----------



## Verne

Oh yea!!! Markie Post. Oooooolala


----------



## laristotle

How many bedrooms was this poster hanging in?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> LOL, old enough to be your mom. (but yeah, she was a dream girl for many when Rumors came out).


Haha sadly I know a few women who are my moms age who are 🔥. One I know looks like she’s hasn’t aged a bit in the 24 years I’ve known her. And yes I graduated with her son .

could you imagine how that conversation would go lol


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 408421


Hahaha


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

silvertonebetty said:


> Back in day Stevie was my first celebrity crush .
> I was a huge Stevie nicks fan in my teens and I still am.


My first celebrity crush was Linda Ronstadt. I knew her voice from radio long before seeing her image. Either way, holy moly!


----------



## Mark Brown

My first celebrity crush was Connie Laliberte 









....no I'm not Canadian at all lol.
Curling crushes are a thing right?

I dont even think my wife knows this about me. You folks just draw out the honest eh?


----------



## BlueRocker

Annie Lennox, Carole pope - does that make me weird?


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> View attachment 408451


Just checking out a little pusseh !!!


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Since we're doing this...


----------



## Verne

Bailey 100% !!!!! (Jan Smithers)


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Then Smokey and The Bandit came along. 😍


----------



## Verne

Amazing what "the girl next door" look can do, on an already attractive woman.


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> Just checking out a little pusseh !!!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne

butterknucket said:


>


How risque that would've been back in the 20s.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Some one’s trying to date his boss pedal


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Verne

Somebody was telling me about that video last week.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Oh 


Verne said:


> Somebody was telling me about that video last week.


lol


----------



## Verne

silvertonebetty said:


> Oh
> 
> lol


As mean as it is, it's hard NOT to laugh at that poor woman. I'm glad you posted it as I forgot to look it up. I laughed even just being told about it.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

I could go through this dirt here like the bit on an end of an auger.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## bzrkrage

silvertonebetty said:


> Back in day Stevie was my first celebrity crush .


Belinda Carlisle -The Go-Go's.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I was treated out for lunch today and it was an amazing burger with these really crispy fries .

I was telling my friend and he started complaining because they’re antivaxers that have had Covid but that was almost two weeks weeks ago .

lunch was fantastic and honestly I’m tired off “they’re bad guy’s” stuff .


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

This is how the fender custom shop relics their guitars. I asked for a part 2 





__





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> View attachment 408798
> 
> View attachment 408800


I'm getting vertigo just looking at the sheet music!!! EGADS


----------



## laristotle




----------



## davetcan

Game, set, and match!


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## bzrkrage

davetcan said:


> View attachment 408865
> 
> 
> Game, set, and match!


Ill pay that. Love her & her Ricky..... even today....


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## silvertonebetty

I was doing some math to figure out groceries this month. My deep freezer is basically empty and I’d like to fill it . Actually I’ve always wanted to fill my deep freezer.

$600 of mixed meat will get you 150 lbs of meat or you can get a quarter beef for a couple hundred more and that will give you 225 lbs of beef and I love beef .

and looking at my freezer specs it’s 200 l or just a little over 7 cubic feet. It can hold 245 lbs of meat .


----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## BlueRocker

World Down Syndrome Day | Canadian Down Syndrome Society


----------



## silvertonebetty

I found a meat pie recipe today. I’m definitely going to have to try it


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> View attachment 409072


I want one of these.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Here is a recipe I am going to tryout

Traditional Acadian Christmas Meat PieRecipe

PREP TIME
4h
COOK TIME
40 min
YIELDS
8-10 pies

INGREDIENTS
3 lbs beef blade roast, bone-in (or similar inexpensive cut)
3 lbs pork shoulder picnic roast, bone-in, skin removed (or similar inexpensive cut)
2-3 heaping Tbsp summary savoury
3 medium onions, chopped very fine or Irbsp onion powder.
½ tsp dried ground ginger
6 lbs potatoes, peeled and cut into large chunks
Salt and pepper


Notes
This meat pie can be served warm or at room temperature and can be enjoyed for breakfast, lunch or
dinner over the Christmas holidays. This recipe will make enough filling for approximately 8-10
pies. If you're not making that many pies, freeze the filling and use it at a later time. This recipe can
be scaled up or down; however, the ratio of meat and potatoes needs to remain at 1:1.

DIRECTIONS

Step 1
Cut the beef and pork into large chunks, about 2-inches in size.

Step 2
Place the meat in a large heavy pot and add enough water to cover the meat. Stir in the chopped
onions, summer savoury and ground ginger. Bring to a boil and then lower to a sturdy simmer for
about 2 to 3 hours or until the meat is tender and comes easily off the bone. Add water if the
cooking liquid evaporates too much; the meat should remain covered with liquid when cooking.

Step 3
Meanwhile, boil the potatoes and when fork tender, drain and mash. The potatoes should be finely
mashed and have no lumps; the texture of the potatoes must be completely smooth for the filling to
turn out correctly. Season the mashed potatoes well with salt and pepper.

Step 4
Once the meat is cooked, use a slotted spoon to remove the meat from the cooking liquid.

Step 5
Shred the meat. Remove any bone and large pieces of fat. However, keep some small pieces of fat
for flavour and mash it into the shredded meat. Set aside about one cup of the cooking liquid. Place
the shredded meat back into the remaining cooking liquid. Season the meat well with salt and
pepper. Simmer the meat and liquid for another 30 minutes.

Step 6
Mix the mashed potatoes into the shredded meat, one large spoonful at a time. Incorporate each
spoon of mashed potatoes well before adding the next. Once all of the mashed potatoes are
incorporated, taste for seasoning. Add more salt and pepper if needed. The meat and potato filling
should be moist - not too dry or too wet. If it seems too dry, add a bit of the reserved cooking
liquid. The mixture should not be too wet. If there are pools of liquid in the mixture, it is too wet
and the pie crust will be soggy.

Step 7
Using your favourite pie dough recipe or purchased pie dough, roll out the dough and place in a pie
pan. Fill the pie pan with the meat and potato filling. Do not over-stuff and pack down the filling.
Cover the pie with a second piece of pie crust and crimp the edges, creating a seal. Cut steam vents
into the top and brush the crust with an egg wash.

Step 8
Bake in a preheated 350 F oven until the crust is golden brown, about 30 - 40 minutes.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

For those who still chuckle when they hear the word.....boobs.


----------



## Verne

My post above reminds me when I was younger. Long before caller ID and all the techno junk that phones have now...............we'd call KFC and if a girl answered, we'd ask....."Yes, how big are your breasts??" "Do your thighs have a lot of meat on them?" "Are you legs nice and plump?" Yes, silly and juvenile, but we were teen boys before the internet and cell phones. This is what we'd do for fun. We'd also had what we called "Zit parties" where all we'd have is pop and chips. No booze, no weed, nothing but honest good fun and dancing. I never said I lived an exciting or lawless childhood.


----------



## BlueRocker

silvertonebetty said:


> Here is a recipe I am going to tryout
> 
> Traditional Acadian Christmas Meat PieRecipe
> 
> PREP TIME
> 4h
> COOK TIME
> 40 min
> YIELDS
> 8-10 pies
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 3 lbs beef blade roast, bone-in (or similar inexpensive cut)
> 3 lbs pork shoulder picnic roast, bone-in, skin removed (or similar inexpensive cut)
> 2-3 heaping Tbsp summary savoury
> 3 medium onions, chopped very fine or Irbsp onion powder.
> ½ tsp dried ground ginger
> 6 lbs potatoes, peeled and cut into large chunks
> Salt and pepper
> 
> 
> Notes
> This meat pie can be served warm or at room temperature and can be enjoyed for breakfast, lunch or
> dinner over the Christmas holidays. This recipe will make enough filling for approximately 8-10
> pies. If you're not making that many pies, freeze the filling and use it at a later time. This recipe can
> be scaled up or down; however, the ratio of meat and potatoes needs to remain at 1:1.
> 
> DIRECTIONS
> 
> Step 1
> Cut the beef and pork into large chunks, about 2-inches in size.
> 
> Step 2
> Place the meat in a large heavy pot and add enough water to cover the meat. Stir in the chopped
> onions, summer savoury and ground ginger. Bring to a boil and then lower to a sturdy simmer for
> about 2 to 3 hours or until the meat is tender and comes easily off the bone. Add water if the
> cooking liquid evaporates too much; the meat should remain covered with liquid when cooking.
> 
> Step 3
> Meanwhile, boil the potatoes and when fork tender, drain and mash. The potatoes should be finely
> mashed and have no lumps; the texture of the potatoes must be completely smooth for the filling to
> turn out correctly. Season the mashed potatoes well with salt and pepper.
> 
> Step 4
> Once the meat is cooked, use a slotted spoon to remove the meat from the cooking liquid.
> 
> Step 5
> Shred the meat. Remove any bone and large pieces of fat. However, keep some small pieces of fat
> for flavour and mash it into the shredded meat. Set aside about one cup of the cooking liquid. Place
> the shredded meat back into the remaining cooking liquid. Season the meat well with salt and
> pepper. Simmer the meat and liquid for another 30 minutes.
> 
> Step 6
> Mix the mashed potatoes into the shredded meat, one large spoonful at a time. Incorporate each
> spoon of mashed potatoes well before adding the next. Once all of the mashed potatoes are
> incorporated, taste for seasoning. Add more salt and pepper if needed. The meat and potato filling
> should be moist - not too dry or too wet. If it seems too dry, add a bit of the reserved cooking
> liquid. The mixture should not be too wet. If there are pools of liquid in the mixture, it is too wet
> and the pie crust will be soggy.
> 
> Step 7
> Using your favourite pie dough recipe or purchased pie dough, roll out the dough and place in a pie
> pan. Fill the pie pan with the meat and potato filling. Do not over-stuff and pack down the filling.
> Cover the pie with a second piece of pie crust and crimp the edges, creating a seal. Cut steam vents
> into the top and brush the crust with an egg wash.
> 
> Step 8
> Bake in a preheated 350 F oven until the crust is golden brown, about 30 - 40 minutes.


Sounds yummy. I'd use a pressure cooker for step two - if you've never used one they're awesome, if a little old school. Oh yeah, the instant pot is the same thing.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

I’ll probably 


BlueRocker said:


> Sounds yummy. I'd use a pressure cooker for step two - if you've never used one they're awesome, if a little old school. Oh yeah, the instant pot is the same thing.


throw it in my large slow cooker


----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> My post above reminds me when I was younger. Long before caller ID and all the techno junk that phones have now...............we'd call KFC and if a girl answered, we'd ask....."Yes, how big are your breasts??" "Do your thighs have a lot of meat on them?" "Are you legs nice and plump?" Yes, silly and juvenile, but we were teen boys before the internet and cell phones. This is what we'd do for fun. We'd also had what we called "Zit parties" where all we'd have is pop and chips. No booze, no weed, nothing but honest good fun and dancing. I never said I lived an exciting or lawless childhood.


I called McDonald’s in 2011 at 21years old and asked for a “Mac Weiner with the white sauce and a bag of crushed nuts”


----------



## Mark Brown

The best thing we use to do was troll mIRC on some rather nefarious chat rooms that, how shall we say it... were geared towards men with younger proclivities of the intimate nature.....

Well we would bait them along and have them call us... at home.. on land lines. It never ceased to amaze me how many of these morons would actually be willing to call a "young girl" at home... but there you have it. Then we would enjoy as much time as we could ripping them new auditory assholes either the best demeaning thing 16 year olds could. It was a good time.


----------



## silvertonebetty

It’s been a while since anyone has used any kind of swearing or short form of swearing at me on the internet.


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## JBFairthorne

silvertonebetty said:


> It’s been a while since anyone has used any kind of swearing or short form of swearing at me on the internet.


Get the fuck outa here!


----------



## Mark Brown

So I was thinking.... and then I was sad.

If the super bowl airs every year with a viewership of around 110 million people and an air time at roughly 4 hours, the is 440 million man hours or 50.2 thousand man years. That is a lot of wasted potential for our species.

Think of what 1000 men could accomplish in 50 years of usable time.

Maybe the saying shouldn't be "rome wasn't built in a day" but could be "Rome was built in a super bowl"

the last bit there is a bit of a stretch


----------



## SWLABR

bzrkrage said:


> Belinda Carlisle -The Go-Go's.
> View attachment 408689


Post #548!!! I said it first!!! Dibs!


----------



## silvertonebetty

this pisses me off royally pisses me off with their stupid “put the blame on someone else” attitude!

pei has only two ambulances between north cape to summerside! And they say response times are bad ! No shit , how about supplying more than two ambulances to us and stop sending all the paramedics to Charlottetown.

so the story is someone died because both ambulances were in summerside and that’s about an hour and 15 minutes from from the call and the have the balls to Blame the paramedics for the passing when it’s the government’s fault for sending everyone to Charlottetown!

good news is my sister said it caused such a fuss that every new graduate this year are going to alberton and O’Leary


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Cypress hill has a new album out!


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Guitar101

Sneaky said:


>


Perfect for a dog park. Enough said.


----------



## laristotle

smells political.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

finally figured out how to upload to youtube again. they are always changing things around


----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


> smells political.


I wouldn't worry about it being political. Dogs can't read although they may contribute.


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it being political. Dogs can't read although they may contribute.


Is this one ok? It's a Shoe tin..


----------



## Paul M

Or this high falutin' rootin' tootin' shootin' guy?


----------



## Verne

Or this rushin' group?


----------



## Milkman

Paul M said:


> View attachment 409625
> 
> Or this high falutin' rootin' tootin' shootin' guy?



Ah, Yose Might Sam.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## SWLABR

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 409630


Well played sir!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Drywalling sucks.

12' sheets make less seams, but they are certainly hard on an old guy trying to move them.


----------



## Mark Brown

Jim DaddyO said:


> Drywalling sucks.
> 
> 12' sheets make less seams, but they are certainly hard on an old guy trying to move them.


When I did all the drywall in my last house I put up exactly one sheet by hand and then when and bought a 1200 dollar life and said never again. I feel that pain!


----------



## Paul Running

SWLABR said:


> Well played sir!


Always thinking of food.


----------



## Milkman

My wife said she wanted to show me something so I followed her to the TV. She had taped something and so I sat patiently waiting for a kitten riding a dog or something like that.

Instead, it was an episoade of Murdoch Mysteries and low and behold, who do I see cracking wise.....?


That's right, *Geddy Lee!*

He referred to some place of lodging and said, It's no Xanadu, but it will do.

Then he introduced himself as Tom Sawyer and that was it.

Funny.


----------



## Paul Running

He suits that era.


----------



## MarkM

Jim DaddyO said:


> Drywalling sucks.
> 
> 12' sheets make less seams, but they are certainly hard on an old guy trying to move them.


Rent a lift, it’s worth it!


----------



## Mark Brown

Milkman said:


> My wife said she wanted to show me something so I followed her to the TV. She had taped something and so I sat patiently waiting for a kitten riding a dog or something like that.
> 
> Instead, it was an episoade of Murdoch Mysteries and low and behold, who do I see cracking wise.....?
> 
> 
> That's right, *Geddy Lee!*
> 
> He referred to some place of lodging and said, It's no Xanadu, but it will do.
> 
> Then he introduced himself as Tom Sawyer and that was it.
> 
> Funny.


Lifeson on Trailer Park Boys was more my speed


----------



## MarkM

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 409630


Not a fan, too rich for me!


----------



## Paul Running

MarkM said:


> Not a fan, too rich for me!


When we used to ski on the PQ side, many times that was our apres ski snack and I agree it is rich.


----------



## Verne

Rich or not.............OMFG POUTINE !!!!!


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

I’ve had the Mesa back for a week now and I’m still learning new things about it . I still just can’t get over the difference.

today I searched what exactly the presence knob does and turned it to zero and the amp is so bright now .

and on top of that I turned the eq off or out position and turned the reverb down to 4 from 10 and any noise was completely gone! The darn thing when set up properly is just as quiet as my twin reverb! And the other day I was playing with the twin and had to quickly do something and forgot it was on . That’s how quiet it is.

Before the recapping there would have been no way the old old amp would act like is . It was always noisy and loud , and I mean real loud and really noisy hissing noises.

I stopped by the neighbour’s today to let him know the amp was back and the first thing he said was

“ is that hissing and popping gone?”

he used to show up at my place to play guitar with me beforeI moved to alberton.

I do wish Jodi was still with us because I know he’d of loved to see what it was like now but sadly he passed in his mid 40s before I moved back to O’Leary.

he was so proud when he bought his fsr squier Stratocaster a few years back.


----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## Mark Brown

Tokyo groove's bass line sounds a lot like Fairies wear boots


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Mark Brown said:


> Lifeson on Trailer Park Boys was more my speed


I saw that stuff and Alex did a great job, but we don't watch Trailer Park Boys so this was better for us.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mark Brown

2 oil changes in under 25 min. I think that might be a personal record. 
I think you speed up when it is raining.


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> View attachment 410032


Officer, I had only one. I don't feel so good.


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> Officer, I had only one. I don't feel so good.


I pheel fin oscifer. I unly hat one be-uuuurrp-eer.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## silvertonebetty

Today I discovered my Mesa does in fact have a effect loop . My phone told me so 😂 now just to figure out how it works!


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## Milkman

Thi is a joke right?


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Thi is a joke right?


it's canada, eh?!


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> it's canada, eh?!


Yeah I know. This is the annual spring "backhander" from nature. Happens every year. I think it's nature just giving me another excuse to bitch and moan a little.

It will pass.


----------



## Mark Brown

Milkman said:


> It will pass


The bitching or the weather??


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> Thi is a joke right?
> 
> View attachment 410230


I felt the same thing when that garage door went up... What... The... F'n Mother, son of a..." 

Being stupid cold at the end of March is one thing, but this is just insulting. 


laristotle said:


> it's canada, eh?!


I don't care. I. Am. Done! 


Milkman said:


> Yeah I know. This is the annual spring "backhander" from nature. Happens every year. I think it's nature just giving me another excuse to bitch and moan a little.
> 
> It will pass.


It _will_ pass... but F*CK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milkman

Mark Brown said:


> The bitching or the weather??


Oh the weather for sure.

There's very little chance of me casting off the "old man shaking his fist at the clouds" persona any time soon.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Milkman

Wasn't enough (so far) to get the blower out, but I did have to scrape it up.


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> View attachment 410234


I hate "mud season".


----------



## Mooh

Yeah, well, I don't like it either, but what do we have to complain about other than weather when religion and politics aren't allowed here anymore?

It's a fine day for weather. That it is.


----------



## Doug Gifford

I drove to Brockville and back along the 1000 Islands Parkway in the snow yesterday. It was dry and warm in the van and the snow was actually quite pretty. Heavy enough that I couldn't see the other side of the river but not so heavy that it was a driving problem.


----------



## Milkman

Honestly if I take a "cup is half full" attitude towards this snow fall I can say, better this week than next or the week after.

April 4 is the date I plan to take my summer car out of hibernation. Please have this snow all gone by then. Somebody here has to have some pull.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Milkman said:


> Somebody here has to have some pull.


Like a dance or somethin? 😂


----------



## Milkman

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Like a dance or somethin? 😂



I'm afraid if I tried that we'd end up with locusts and toads.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Like a dance or somethin? 😂


The annual Gananoque Skating Club Ice Show was last Saturday (I've become their A list announcer so I saw it three times). Charming children shuffled and fell and were picked up by charming teen girls who were there for the purpose and a very attractive woman spun and spun and groups jumped and sped about in interesting formations to a pretty much random soundtrack. There will be no more snow after Wednesday.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## oldjoat

Milkman said:


> Wasn't enough (so far) to get the blower out, but I did have to scrape it up.


switch to the leaf blower ....


----------



## Milkman

oldjoat said:


> switch to the leaf blower ....


I don't have one. I have a leaf vacuum and I don't think that would be suitable. No problem. I cleaned up what I had to and it looks great. Looks like nobody else around here bothered.


----------



## laristotle

What could've caused this reaction at the oscars?   
The last one's the best.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I hear of a couple new bands .

The beach Beatles
Beatle boys 
Rolling oyster cult 
Blue oyster stones


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> What could've caused this reaction at the oscars?
> The last one's the best.
> View attachment 410259



Didn't watch (never do) but I did see the clips this morning.

Chris Rock takes a hit pretty good.


----------



## laristotle

It was loud too.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 410260



I probably should know who this guy is. He kind of looks like Gretzky, but a bit younger....


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> It was loud too.


What's ridiculous, is Will Smith laughed at first. Then she shot him a look, and.. well...


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> What's ridiculous, is Will Smith laughed at first. Then she shot him a look, and.. well...
> 
> View attachment 410263


Maybe it took a second to sink in.....did he really just make a joke about my wife's illness.....? Then the reaction. I can't say I woudn't want to smack the shit out of someone if they made a sick joke about my wife or mother's cancer.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> Maybe it took a second to sink in.....did he really just make a joke about my wife's illness.....? Then the reaction. I can't say I woudn't want to smack the shit out of someone if they made a sick joke about my wife or mother's cancer.


Well, that’s my bad. I’m a little disconnected. Did she have cancer?


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> Well, that’s my bad. I’m a little disconnected. Did she have cancer?


Some sort of illness for which the treatment caused the loss of her hair I believe. I don't follow movie stars personal lives, but that's the jist of it.

Edit:
As Rock took the stage to present the award for best documentary, he took aim at Jada Pinkett Smith, who has alopecia and shaves her head to manage the condition’s appearance. Rock cracked that he looked forward to seeing her in a sequel to “G.I. Jane,” the 1997 movie for which Demi Moore famously cropped her hair.


----------



## Mark Brown

She has/had alopecia, a fancy word for hair loss. I do not know the reason.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> Some sort of illness for which the treatment caused the loss of her hair I believe. I don't follow movie stars personal lives, but that's the jist of it.
> 
> Edit:
> As Rock took the stage to present the award for best documentary, he took aim at Jada Pinkett Smith, who has alopecia and shaves her head to manage the condition’s appearance. Rock cracked that he looked forward to seeing her in a sequel to “G.I. Jane,” the 1997 movie for which Demi Moore famously cropped her hair.





Mark Brown said:


> She has/had alopecia, a fancy word for hair loss. I do not know the reason.


Well then, Rock was in real poor taste. Not really surprising.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

One decade our black brothers and sisters are marching holding hands singing song of freedom and equality now they are slapping one another and swearing on live tv. Shitty.


----------



## Mooh

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alopecia_areata



Come on folks. At least look it up.


----------



## Mark Brown

Mooh said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alopecia_areata
> 
> 
> 
> C0me on folks. At least look it up.


I thought I was clear, its a fancy word for hair loss.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Paul Running

Milkman said:


> I probably should know who this guy is. He kind of looks like Gretzky, but a bit younger....


I agree. Mr. Gosling does have a Gretzky look on certain camera angles, actually he has the same smirk...maybe a Canadian thing.


----------



## Paul Running

An add from Audio, December 1960. When I first glanced at it, I made a connection between Jazz and substance abuse. I don't believe that it is the primary intention. Any experts on Jazz history out there that have studied this connection? Is it just me or did Jazz musicians have more difficulty with drugs than other musicians? Any connection to the musical style?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


> View attachment 410282


Especially the 10 mm, they are sneaky bastards!


----------



## Mark Brown

MarkM said:


> Especially the 10 mm, they are sneaky bastards!


10mm sockets are why I threw all of my sockets in the garbage, bought a whole new set and made insert trays for my tool boxes. If I picked up one more damn 11mm I was gonna shoot someone.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Milkman

Rock was there to present an award. He wasn't even the host. He chose to spend a portion of his time on stage taking a personal shot at someone with a medical condition they are obviously sensitive about.

Rock was lucky he only got slapped.

I'm not condoning violence but I'm not sure how I would react if someone insulted my wife or one of my kids in such a way.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## silvertonebetty

We have work today


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> taking a personal shot at someone with a medical condition


Apparently, he didn't know.
Smith has apologized to him.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Apparently, he didn't know.
> Smith has apologized to him.


That's a bit hard to believe, but if so, it's a bit different of a situation.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Milkman said:


> That's a bit hard to believe, but if so, it's a bit different of a situation.


A quick temper will make a fool of you soon enough. 
-Bruce Lee


----------



## SWLABR

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 410365


I don't know if this was a Brummie thing, or just my dads family, but when he, his brother (my uncle), or their dad (my Grandad) would misplace something... like something they literally just used, they would say: "_the foot of our stairs_". It's meant to mean "WTF!!! I just saw it a second ago". I've only ever heard the three of them use it.

If I Google "At the foot of our stairs" I only get hits for "I'll go to the foot of our stairs" which is more Yorkshire... I guess it's used differently in Birmingham, or my dad has been using it wildly incorrect!


----------



## Milkman

Thunderboy1975 said:


> A quick temper will make a fool of you soon enough.
> -Bruce Lee


Well, I'm not sure Bruce Lee is someone I'd look to for advice, but yes, that's true. I think my temper has improved (better late than never). Still, everybody has their buttons. I know mine and there are one or two you really don't want to hit.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Just a quote that is true. Golf season is coming up and so i'll just drop it here for all to see.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Man what a slow day and this weather is terrible


----------



## silvertonebetty

Man this soup is awful 🤢. I must have forgotten the salt when I made it absolutely no flavour


----------



## Doug Gifford

silvertonebetty said:


> Man this soup is awful 🤢. I must have forgotten the salt when I made it absolutely no flavour


Great thing about too little salt: you can always add more.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Doug Gifford said:


> Great thing about too little salt: you can always add more.


Yeah


----------



## Robert1950

As a fan of star wars, I could not resist this Will Smith meme


----------



## silvertonebetty

Someone messaged me today and I answered 
“Hello, is it me you're looking for?”


----------



## Verne




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Verne

At one point, I had all Berke Breathed's books. It wasn't humour for everybody, but it worked on me.


----------



## butterknucket

Well, I tried to share a video from Reddit, but it didn't work, so nothing to see here I guess.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Today I found a head conversion for my Mesa for $600 is made from solid walnut. But man it’s over $1100 after importing fees and then you’d still need a cab and speaker. Cross that idea off the planning board


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

My internet on my phone has been terribly slow lately so I checked out my data on my phone and I guess I’ve never cleared my data thing and the phone read 99gb sense I last cleared my internet usage


----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Will Smith memes are the new Bernie Sanderson. More violent, but flavour of the month.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 410530


Is that to warn wheel chair users that there are stairs coming?


----------



## greco

SWLABR said:


> Is that to warn wheel chair users that there are stairs coming?


OR...The wheelchair users, etc. put the symbol there as an indicator that they want a ramp built.


----------



## BlueRocker

Verne said:


> Will Smith memes are the new *Bernie Sanderson*. More violent, but flavour of the month.


He's the one on the right The controversy over Levi Sanders, Bernie’s son who’s now running for Congress, explained


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 410629


I bet it’s name is Wendy because it licks windows lol


----------



## Paul Running

Common licking pose for cows:


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

Paul Running said:


> Common licking pose for cows:
> View attachment 410635


My daughter can do that. But not in public.


----------



## Milkman

Doug Gifford said:


> My daughter can do that. But not in public.



Can she lick her elbow?


----------



## Paul Running

Gene Simmons may have been inspired by our bovine friends.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Milkman said:


> Can she lick her elbow?


I'll ask.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## SWLABR




----------



## laristotle

Wonder if one would acquire a Polish Stripper first?


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Wonder if one would acquire a Polish Stripper first?
> View attachment 410677


Dziękuję Ci


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## silvertonebetty

We went to a pub today for lunch our group did . It’s been forever since I’ve spent $40 plus on food!
Mind you I got reimbursed for one meal but my meal was basically $30 but it was really good 










I don’t mind spending a little extra if you walk away full and the fact they give me a lot of spinach, it has hanging over on both the top and bottom bun .


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> We went to a pub today for lunch our group did . It’s been forever since I’ve spent $40 plus on food!
> Mind you I got reimbursed for one meal but my meal was basically $30 but it was really good
> 
> View attachment 410687
> 
> 
> I don’t mind spending a little extra if you walk away full and the fact they give me a lot of spinach, it has hanging over on both the top and bottom bun .



Oddly enough, I base my enjoyment of a meal on how little spinach I am given.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> Oddly enough, I base my enjoyment of a meal on how little spinach I am given.


It’s weird I’m really fussy and hate leafy foods but love spinach even put it in my smoothies.

I even make spinach an pea soup


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> We went to a pub today for lunch our group did . It’s been forever since I’ve spent $40 plus on food!
> Mind you I got reimbursed for one meal but my meal was basically $30 but it was really good
> 
> View attachment 410687
> 
> 
> I don’t mind spending a little extra if you walk away full and the fact they give me a lot of spinach, it has hanging over on both the top and bottom bun .


I cannot wait to get out again and enjoy a bloody restaurant. It was been a long while, almost a year, since me and the wife managed to sneak in a meal out and about and I for one cannot wait. I am glad you made a day of it!!



silvertonebetty said:


> I even make spinach an pea soup


You know, here I thought I liked you and then you go and drop that bombshell


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> I cannot wait to get out again and enjoy a bloody restaurant. It was been a long while, almost a year, since me and the wife managed to sneak in a meal out and about and I for one cannot wait. I am glad you made a day of it!!
> 
> 
> You know, here I thought I liked you and then you go and drop that bombshell


Yeah it’s nice . I know I work at a restaurant but there’s just something about going out to somewhere you normally wouldn’t go . That being said next week I’ll have all the meat I can eat and will be trying to make meat pies


----------



## Robert1950

*FOR ALL FACEBOOK USERS ...







*


----------



## MarkM

Mark Brown said:


> I cannot wait to get out again and enjoy a bloody restaurant. It was been a long while, almost a year, since me and the wife managed to sneak in a meal out and about and I for one cannot wait. I am glad you made a day of it!!
> 
> 
> You know, here I thought I liked you and then you go and drop that bombshell


Mark, you must be close to the Fanny Bay Inn? Is it still going?


----------



## Mark Brown

It is!!
I love that place. We spent many a nights there after the Bowser legion. 
The Crown and Anchor is just 2 km from me as well and I cannot wait to get down there and jammin' on Sundays!



MarkM said:


> Mark, you must be close to the Fanny Bay Inn? Is it still going?


How do you come to know this place?


----------



## MarkM

Mark Brown said:


> It is!!
> I love that place. We spent many a nights there after the Bowser legion.
> The Crown and Anchor is just 2 km from me as well and I cannot wait to get down there and jammin' on Sundays!
> 
> 
> 
> How do you come to know this place?


The FBI is where I spent some of my I’ll spent youth, we used to stop there on the way back from Mt Washington. I was only about 17 at the time, 81’ or so.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Cats are weird creatures 
























The last one was me the other week when my friend’s daughter spoke to me . She’s never spoken to me before so my brain went blank and then thought “ are you talking to me ? Why are you talking to me ? Is it because I’m friends with your dad?”

I never did ask , that would be weird


----------



## Stephenlouis




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

To they have me learning cash and serving soup ect


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running

laristotle said:


> View attachment 411085


I'd love to hear the sound from the Joker's system...can only imagine.


----------



## Schecter Skelter

I Guess you could SAY i HAVE A NICE GUITAR CASE COLLECTION  This collecting thing is dangerously addictive

These are the guitars I have bought since Jan 1st ..

The skulls are to keep Doggo in pic from going close to the guitars..he doesn't like it when they go off and start howling and lights flashing 

Doggo is Kane , my 6 year old best friend


----------



## Mark Brown

Schecter Skelter said:


> View attachment 411156
> 
> I Guess you could SAY i HAVE A NICE GUITAR CASE COLLECTION  This collecting thing is dangerously addictive
> 
> These are the guitars I have bought since Jan 1st ..
> 
> The skulls are to keep Doggo in pic from going close to the guitars..he doesn't like it when they go off and start howling and lights flashing
> 
> Doggo is Kane , my 6 year old best friend


10 Guitars since the 1st?? Thank god you aren't addicted to something more deadly. This way if you ever are you will be too poor to afford it 🤣 

Nice to see a strong level of commitment. That pup looks like he would make a hell of a best friend! The skull-away defence system is an industry leader so I am told.


----------



## BlueRocker

I love posts like @Schecter Skelter - makes me feel normal for a few minutes.


----------



## JBFairthorne

BlueRocker said:


> I love posts like @Schecter Skelter - makes me feel normal for a few minutes.


Everyone gets their 5 minutes of fame…I mean sane.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I has hopping this was on YouTube but I couldn’t find it .

I’ve watch this so often and still makes me laugh

They are teaching him to say alligator





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## silvertonebetty

This is so weird pardon the different terminology


----------



## zontar

But you know it's not the digging.

It's the shoring up with wood and getting the dirt out -that's what you've to worry about.


----------



## Mooh

Couldn't find a picture of my actual guitar but this is the same, the second electric I ever owned, 1974-ish.


----------



## Mark Brown

When the hell did under desk keyboard mounts get so expensive?? WHEN!!! 
Damn you inflation


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

My blood pressure has dropped tremendously since the last few days. Oh it feels so weird , it really does


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne

A lot of trust in very small straps


----------



## Thunderboy1975

butterknucket said:


>


Shower indeed


----------



## butterknucket

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Shower indeed


All shapes and sizes.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> A lot of trust in very small straps


----------



## laristotle

Two Canadians die and end up in Hell. 
Satan decides to pay them a visit, so he walks into their room and sees them talking and laughing. 
Confused, he asks them why they're happy.
They tell him, "Well, we're so sick of the cold where we're from, and this place is nice and toasty."
Satan, annoyed, storms away and goes to Hell's boiler room, where he turns up the temperature.
He goes back to the Canadians' room, along the way being begged by all sorts of people to put the heating back down. 
He enters the room to see the Canadians having a barbecue. 
Furiously, he asks them what they're doing.
"Well, we can't pass up this wonderful weather without getting out the barbecue!"
Satan realizes he's been doing the wrong thing. 
He goes to the boiler room and turns it down until it's at a colder temperature than ever seen on earth.
He knows he's won now, so he goes back to the Canadians' room, only to see them jumping up and down in excitement. 
He shouts at them in fury, "WHY ARE YOU STILL HAPPY?!?!?!"
They look at him and shout at the same time, "Hell froze over! That means the Leafs won!"


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Two Canadians die and end up in Hell.
> Satan decides to pay them a visit, so he walks into their room and sees them talking and laughing.
> Confused, he asks them why they're happy.
> They tell him, "Well, we're so sick of the cold where we're from, and this place is nice and toasty."
> Satan, annoyed, storms away and goes to Hell's boiler room, where he turns up the temperature.
> He goes back to the Canadians' room, along the way being begged by all sorts of people to put the heating back down.
> He enters the room to see the Canadians having a barbecue.
> Furiously, he asks them what they're doing.
> "Well, we can't pass up this wonderful weather without getting out the barbecue!"
> Satan realizes he's been doing the wrong thing.
> He goes to the boiler room and turns it down until it's at a colder temperature than ever seen on earth.
> He knows he's won now, so he goes back to the Canadians' room, only to see them jumping up and down in excitement.
> He shouts at them in fury, "WHY ARE YOU STILL HAPPY?!?!?!"
> They look at him and shout at the same time, "Hell froze over! That means the Leafs won!"


Oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Milkman

Now it's spring.

I uncovered it, disconnected the trickle charger and she turned over like I had been driving it every day.


----------



## Paul M

Milkman said:


> Now it's spring.
> 
> I uncovered it, disconnected the trickle charger and she turned over like I had been driving it every day.
> 
> View attachment 411560


I've always been a sucker for a red head.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Putting up sheet rock sucks.
Mudding sucks.
Sanding mud sucks.
I'll be glad when this job is done. I'm not good at it at all and have no desire to be good at it.


----------



## Milkman

Jim DaddyO said:


> Putting up sheet rock sucks.
> Mudding sucks.
> Sanding mud sucks.
> I'll be glad when this job is done. I'm not good at it at all and have no desire to be good at it.


For amatures like me, yes, all three suck.

Watching pros do it, they're generally so good at step one and two that they really don't do nearly as much of step three as you and I do.


----------



## Milkman

Paul M said:


> I've always been a sucker for a red head.



You and me both brother.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Paul M




----------



## butterknucket

Ah, so the Will Smith slap is too political. 

Got it.....


----------



## silvertonebetty

butterknucket said:


> Ah, so the Will Smith slap is too political.
> 
> Got it.....


How does it have anything to do with politics?


----------



## SWLABR

I heard Tone Loc's "Funky Cold Medina" on the 80's channel on the way in this morning. WOW.

Released in the late 80's, I guess it was OK to (_a-hem_) "sing" about spiking an unsuspecting woman's drink so she sleeps with you, and in the instance of "Sheena was a man" have a little anti-gay rant.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Different times….


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

Paul M said:


> I've always been a sucker for a red head.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










My bride is a redhead but it's her sister who's named Candy. Go figure.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## blueshores_guy

Milkman said:


> Now it's spring.
> 
> I uncovered it, disconnected the trickle charger and she turned over like I had been driving it every day.
> 
> View attachment 411560


Add me to the list of three-season car fans.
Mine isn't out yet, but soon, I hope.....


----------



## Milkman

blueshores_guy said:


> Add me to the list of three-season car fans.
> Mine isn't out yet, but soon, I hope.....


Wow, I'll bet that one gets up and goes alright.

Mine is six months on six months off.

Yesterday was the start of "on".


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> View attachment 411766
> 
> 
> My bride is a redhead but it's her sister who's named Candy. Go figure.


LMAO, you have to be 18 to look at a Cars album?


----------



## blueshores_guy

Milkman said:


> Wow, I'll bet that one gets up and goes alright.


Well, yes. 450hp will do that for you.
Although I don't think yours is any slouch either.


----------



## Milkman

blueshores_guy said:


> Well, yes. 450hp will do that for you.
> Although I don't think yours is any slouch either.


Well it's more than enough that's for sure. I rented a little Audi (A4) on a business trip a couple of years back and was most impressed with the suspension and handling. That would have been nowhere near the level of yours, but I liked it a lot.

MIne is stupid fast. It seems to get up to speed really quickly and has more headroom that I would ever use. Super fun to drive.

Enjoy!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Work went by really quickly today and I did about 7 people’s orders today on the cash and answered the phone, I was also called mam’


----------



## silvertonebetty

I ordered my order from the butchers


----------



## butterknucket

silvertonebetty said:


> How does it have anything to do with politics?


Ask Vertical Scope.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>


That's some pretty impressive stuff. Maybe easy if you know how. To me, it's incredible.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

^^^ and it's in the word "corrections". As in "correct" as in, get it right!


----------



## Milkman

I'm pretty unhappy with the customer service (lack thereof) I just received at Home Depot here in Brantford. I purchased a nice outdoor fountain last summer and after the fall season, we drained, partially dismantled and covered the unit with a waterproof tarp secured with bungies. The only way we could have protected it more would have been to put it in a warm quiet room.

I uncovered it this morning and was shocked at how badly deteriorated it was. It's basically crumbling. You can break pieces off with your fingers, no structural integrity left.

Home depot said contact the manufacturer. I didn't buy it from the manufacturer. I bought it from Home depot. If it was five or six years old I would just grin and bear it but this was used for a few months and carefully winterized.

Oh well, I spend lots of money at these stores every year. Lowes is just down the street.

I did send an e-mail to the manufacturer but I'm not holding my breath.












Last summer.


----------



## Verne

Contact their head office with your complaint about the service, being fluffed off with the manufacture bullshit, and the name(s) of the people you talked to at HD. If on FB.......air a grief on their FB page. It's likely to get reaction quickest. Home Depot never gets my business for similar reasons. I assume you have the receipt still


----------



## silvertonebetty

Is it safe to play the telecaster now?


----------



## keto

What kinda mushrooms do you use in your stew?



silvertonebetty said:


> Is it safe to play the telecaster now?
> View attachment 412024


----------



## silvertonebetty

keto said:


> What kinda mushrooms do you use in your stew?


I’m not sure what they are called but the glow in the dark and can be found near the cow barn and open pastures


----------



## silvertonebetty

When you think you can finally beat up your older brother


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I find it ironic that computers are now asking people to prove they're human.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Putting the C$%t back in country.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Mark Brown

So, does anyone think if I call Long and McQuaid and politely ask them to hide all their guitars or turn the lights off or something that they might do it. Last 2 times I went in there in under 7 days I left with guitars and I really only want to buy a pack of strings.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

@Mark Brown Every new guitar is going to have new strings. They've just unpackaged them for you. Stop complaining.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I broke a tooth 🦷 today


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> I broke a tooth 🦷 today


Jared at your age any time you have a zero and a five in your birthday you will need new glasses and dental work. Wait, as you age it becomes a zero, five, two and seven!

I have had a root canal in one tooth, crown on a broken tooth and now I have a filling that needs to be be replaced in the first part of 2022. My dental plan is not supporting repairs to my mouth bones anymore?

Really makes GAS go away!


----------



## silvertonebetty

MarkM said:


> Jared at your age any time you have a zero and a five in your birthday you will need new glasses and dental work. Wait, as you age it becomes a zero, five, two and seven!
> 
> I have had a root canal in one tooth, crown on a broken tooth and now I have a filling that needs to be be replaced in the first part of 2022. My dental plan is not supporting repairs to my mouth bones anymore?
> 
> Really makes GAS go away!


I’m going to call tomorrow . The government gave out this paperwork I did that allows me free dental work. So I’m going to jump on it . And I need new glasses because I think I’m on year two but actually year 4 with the same glasses

it sucks but it’s life


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## silvertonebetty

My meat order came in today and there’s only two pieces of meat I don’t like because I never even thought of ham!
























And I got two new pairs of shoes, one for work and another pair just because I’ve always wanted a pair of cat shoes.


















the marked the cat’s from $160down to $90 and the saucony from $120 down to $84

oh wow my blood pressure is normal again!
it’s about time lol, it only took a week to regulate it’s self!


----------



## Mooh

@silvertonebetty So, forum member barbecue at your place?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mooh said:


> @silvertonebetty So, forum member barbecue at your place?


That be nice lol but I have no bbq


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> That be nice lol but I have no bbq


Don't you worry, we can bring the BBQ


----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> My meat order came in today and there’s only two pieces of meat I don’t like because I never even thought of ham!
> View attachment 412193
> 
> View attachment 412194
> 
> View attachment 412195
> 
> And I got two new pairs of shoes, one for work and another pair just because I’ve always wanted a pair of cat shoes.
> View attachment 412196
> 
> 
> View attachment 412197
> 
> 
> the marked the cat’s from $160down to $90 and the saucony from $120 down to $84
> 
> oh wow my blood pressure is normal again!
> it’s about time lol, it only took a week to regulate it’s self!


Nice looking cuts there and they look well sealed. Those Cats look sturdy and stable looking soles, now you just have to get that lad off his ass and put your 4-wheeler back together so, you can christen those Cats.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> Nice looking cuts there and they look well sealed. Those Cats look sturdy and stable looking soles, now you just have to get that lad off his ass and put your 4-wheeler back together so, you can christen those Cats.


Lol yeah


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> That be nice lol but I have no bbq


Next time you go shopping, bring the cart home with you.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## LanceT

Doug Gifford said:


> View attachment 412308


I need to know how many times someone jumped into a waterfall to figure this out.


----------



## Doug Gifford

LanceT said:


> I need to know how many times someone jumped into a waterfall to figure this out.


I don't know about the initial part, though it seems sensible, but I can explain item 5 from personal experience. I lived by a dam (Scott's Dam for you Haliburton/Minden folk) and worked at kids camps where _everybody_ is a good swimmer. One day a few of us were over at my place and the dam (waterfall) was flowing pretty good. I decided I'd like to check out what swimming under the dam would be like. So I tied a rope around my waist and passed it to a friend in case I needed rescuing and went in from just below the dam. It was great fun a got me really clean. And I discovered from experience what every kayaker knows: the water on top flows _upstream_. The water underneath flows downstream. It's like a horizontal whirlpool. Kayakers call them "keepers." So if you go over the falls (and you're still conscious), you stay deep to get past the upstream surface current before coming up to breath.


----------



## Paul Running

Quite a few people drown every year from that phenomena...some call it a hydraulic jump. Between those and rip-tides, many people under-estimate the natural powers of flowing water.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

GREAT!

It's snowing.

sigh ​


----------



## WCGill

The weather gods heard you, snowing here as well.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

It’s our first potluck tomorrow since before Covid!
I’m making sweat and sour meatballs but I’d rather honey garlic if I’m honest but I don’t have everything I need to make honey



















Im also loving these new cat shoes
It’s honestly been like four years since I actually bought a nice pair of shoes









there 30 minutes in the oven to make sure they are fully cooked and into the slow cooker to soak up that marvellous sauce


----------



## Mooh




----------



## oldjoat

I have egg rolls .


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mooh said:


> View attachment 412412


This makes me feel so comfortable knowing people would have worshiped me over my rolls lol


----------



## laristotle

pleasantly plump


----------



## Doug Gifford

silvertonebetty said:


> It’s our first potluck tomorrow since before Covid!
> I’m making sweat and sour meatballs…
> … that marvellous sauce


Yum!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Doug Gifford said:


> Yum!


It was 😂. I might have eaten more than o needed too but there’s still about 12 left


----------



## silvertonebetty

My mom got me this cook book for Christmas with these really weird recipes in it


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

No, it isn't, Ives.

You don't have to worry about that.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Mark Brown

Doug Gifford said:


> View attachment 412308





laristotle said:


> View attachment 412510


This I would steal.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## allthumbs56

butterknucket said:


> Ask Vertical Scope.


They host gun forums too - I wonder how that works.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 412769


It's as logical an answer as any...


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 412769



Well that explains it. We must have a lot of aliens around here.


----------



## oldjoat

or a lot of rooms .. i forget which


----------



## Paul Running

The Scalosians from the planet Scalos; humanoids who exist in a hyper-accelerated state, you can't see them unless you can exist in their state...see Star Trek episode: "Wink of an Eye".


----------



## keto

Paul Running said:


> The Scalosians from the planet Scalos; humanoids who exist in a hyper-accelerated state, you can't see them unless you can exist in their state...see Star Trek episode: "Wink of an Eye".


The Scoliosans all had wicked curved spines. Distant cousins, perhaps.


----------



## laristotle

Paul Running said:


> you can't see them


but, you can hear them buzz by.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## silvertonebetty

Dam those are spicy 🥵, the meat shop started making jalapeño cheddar sausage and wooow spicy


----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> Dam those are spicy 🥵, the meat shop started making jalapeño cheddar sausage and wooow spicy


If you were closer I would share some venison jalapeño cheddar smoked sausage we make. We have made up to 400 lbs of sausage, depending on the harvest that year. 2020 was a moose and four deer. Last year was only one deer.


----------



## silvertonebetty

MarkM said:


> If you were closer I would share some venison jalapeño cheddar smoked sausage we make. We have made up to 400 lbs of sausage, depending on the harvest that year. 2020 was a moose and four deer. Last year was only one deer.


Sound yummy


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

I just called out an adult litterbug for tossing a half empty 2L pop bottle on to my boulevard.

"Thanks for the garbage buddy!. Next time take it with you". 

He kept walking, pretended not to hear.

There are too many people who only do the right things when they think people are watching.

Well, I've got news for you. We may not like it, but people are ALWAYS watching.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Today someone ordered a breakfast sandwich and a side of bacon from work and never showed up to get it . The had it on their heater thing so I guess now I’m enjoying a breakfast sandwich. The wrap them in foil so I cooked it in the oven at 450 for 15 minutes on both sides and it came out with the cheesecake all melted and buns nice and crispy!


----------



## laristotle

Ah, the benefits of working in a restaurant.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Heavy Metal Lamps. Somehow I expected something with more attitude.


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> Ah, the benefits of working in a restaurant.


Yup


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> Yup


Just be careful with that or by summer, when the girls are wearing their tube tops, you might be too chunky to attract them.


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> Just be careful with that or by summer, when the girls are wearing their tube tops, you might be too chunky to attract them.


I saw a couple today I didn’t know and one as soon as she was gone I asked “ who is she ? She wasn’t hard to look at” lol another one came in and she as such pretty blond curls . Another with an older fella I’m assuming grand father and I was shocked when I went to refill their coffees. I’m assuming she was a university student from the topic. I’m assuming early to mid 20s


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## laristotle

Faster, cleaner cuts when surgeons work to AC/DC, study finds


'The positive effect was especially noticeable when the music was played in high volume'




nationalpost.com




_Blasting songs like Highway to Hell and T.N.T. in the operating theatre caused surgeons to perform certain tasks up to 70 per cent more quickly— without sacrificing accuracy.

“It is possible that music with high rhythmicity could provide a tempo to keep up the speed of the performance and thus enhance task performance,” theorized Cui Yang from Heidelberg University, Germany. The study was published in the journal Langenbeck’s Archives of Surgery. _


----------



## Verne

Plus, if it's loud enough, nobody will hear the surgeon say "oops".


----------



## silvertonebetty

My head hurts ugh the freaking waxed the floors in the basement!









now in going to open my windows because all I can smell is that floor crap


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Faster, cleaner cuts when surgeons work to AC/DC, study finds
> 
> 
> 'The positive effect was especially noticeable when the music was played in high volume'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nationalpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Blasting songs like Highway to Hell and T.N.T. in the operating theatre caused surgeons to perform certain tasks up to 70 per cent more quickly— without sacrificing accuracy.
> 
> “It is possible that music with high rhythmicity could provide a tempo to keep up the speed of the performance and thus enhance task performance,” theorized Cui Yang from Heidelberg University, Germany. The study was published in the journal Langenbeck’s Archives of Surgery. _


We've discussed this particular surgeon before, but I know one who absolutely cranks high energy Rock in her OR. A special interest in RUSH.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## laristotle

Ma Barker's sisters?


----------



## keto

@silvertonebetty for me, both Pine Sol and Mr Clean are migraine triggers. I detest even a whiff of the first, not allowed in the house.


----------



## silvertonebetty

keto said:


> @silvertonebetty for me, both Pine Sol and Mr Clean are migraine triggers. I detest even a whiff of the first, not allowed in the house.


Ugh I hate pine sol , it makes me want to vomit! I almost did one day while cleaning.

some mr. Clean I can do but working 7 years at the grocery store ruined anything like that for me especially anything mint scented. I’m sure I’ve developed an allergy to the scent of mint 😂

They had me working and in charged of the cleaning, candy and chip Isles at the store. Every day almost and every order with my face in a box of those life savour mints trying not to vomit . Just horror.

During my nieces birthday party my neighbour who is my brother’s sister in law . She had a headache and even though I told mom mint make me sick she still used that awful mint oil because it’s supposed help with headache. But what do you know?
my eyes start to run and I get all stuffed up.

It was so weird last Sunday when my friend’s little one gave me one of those spare mint leaf candies . It was nasty but she wouldn’t understand I don’t like them, also she’s like 3 so yeah I sucked it up .


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## CenturyBreak

Sneaky said:


>


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Guitar101

Sneaky said:


>


----------



## Verne




----------



## Paul M

Some guys in Chicago.... those guys got a lot of balls.









The Great Testicle Thieves of 1920s Chicago


In the early 1920s, young men in the Windy City reported being attacked and drugged before waking up without their testicles. The crime wave was reportedly spurred on by a ‘testicle rejuvenation’ medical trend among wealthy men who believed acquiring younger men’s balls could ward off signs of aging




melmagazine.com


----------



## Doug Gifford

Verne said:


> Plus, if it's loud enough, nobody will hear the surgeon say "oops".


Apparently no-one heard my surgeon say "oops" and it was a day later they went back in to fix the "nicked" spleen and stop the internal bleeding. YMMV


----------



## silvertonebetty

Ever noticed that the Pokémon hitmonlee is nothing more than a skinned tweety Bird from the Jekyll and Hyde episode .


















you are welcome


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

What chord is this?


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

Doug Gifford said:


> What chord is this?


----------



## Doug Gifford

teenybopper scene from Alice's Restaurant


----------



## zontar

Doug Gifford said:


> teenybopper scene from Alice's Restaurant


The whole movie shows up if I go to watch it on YouTube.


----------



## Mooh

Doug Gifford said:


> teenybopper scene from Alice's Restaurant


Thanks for posting that, it's been a very long time, a very long time.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

If you were a Red Dwarf fan....................this is not the ideal name for a toaster!!!


----------



## HighNoon

Springtime....Got to get out and work on my schwing....


----------



## Verne

Grips all wrong. She's going to duff that shot.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Well, I just tested positive for Covid.


----------



## Doug Gifford

butterknucket said:


> Well, I just tested positive for Covid.


That kind of sucks. I've been feeling under the weather, but my first test, anyway, was negative. Apparently the common cold has _not_ gone away. Rest! Rest and more rest.


----------



## laristotle

and drink plenty of liquid.


----------



## Mooh

Some close encounters around here but so far so good. Took a rapid test on Thursday morning but tested negative...likely just allergies acting up.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim DaddyO

butterknucket said:


> Well, I just tested positive for Covid.


Get well soon.


----------



## Verne

I had 2 customers the week before last out with full blown covid. Explained like "everything you've ever had....all at the same time". Another business I service was short 5 people. That's about half their staff not working in the office(s).


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

@laristotle where's the switch for those in between??


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


> View attachment 413629


Where's Lola. She'd love this.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> View attachment 413629


Lola would like this , has anyone one heard from her since the big commotion?


----------



## silvertonebetty

I want to try this so much! It’s an old miners meal from England. It’s stuffed with steak,potatoes,vegetables and seasoning wrapped in a pastry.


----------



## oldjoat

held by the "crust" when eaten ... then the crust is discarded (coal dust from the hands )


----------



## silvertonebetty

oldjoat said:


> held by the "crust" when eaten ... then the crust is discarded (coal dust from the hands )


Yeah that be a little gross


----------



## Jim DaddyO

silvertonebetty said:


> It’s an old miners meal from England. It’s stuffed with steak,potatoes,vegetables and seasoning wrapped in a pastry.


Whew, for a minute there I thought it was made from old miners...lol.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

I'm really fucking sick right now. 

I started feeling run down last Sunday so I took a rapid test and it was negative. I started feeling more run down Thursday morning so I took another rapid test and it was still negative. By Thursday night I was feeling significantly worse again so I took another rapid test just to humour myself.....stil negative. 

Friday morning I was feeling worse still and chalked it up to having a flu bug. 

Saturday morning I was feeling still worse so I took a test and it came back positive right away.


----------



## Mark Brown

For me, the "worst" was about 3 days, then there was pretty not great for about a week afterwords. Get well and be well.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## silvertonebetty

butterknucket said:


> I'm really fucking sick right now.
> 
> I started feeling run down last Sunday so I took a rapid test and it was negative. I started feeling more run down Thursday morning so I took another rapid test and it was still negative. By Thursday night I was feeling significantly worse again so I took another rapid test just to humour myself.....stil negative.
> 
> Friday morning I was feeling worse still and chalked it up to having a flu bug.
> 
> Saturday morning I was feeling still worse so I took a test and it came back positive right away.


i hope you recover quickly, being sick isn’t any fun and I hope you don’t suffer any long term effects.

take care of yourself and don’t over do it


----------



## bzrkrage

silvertonebetty said:


> Lola would like this , has anyone one heard from her since the big commotion?


Nope, gone. PRS, Parker, SG and all.


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

bzrkrage said:


> Nope, gone. PRS, Parker, SG and all.


Shame


----------



## Verne




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

I can honestly say I came up with this more than thirty years ago, when I named my daughter Amanda Lynn. I was a bit worried that she might not find it amusing later in life, but she has embraced. All is well.



silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 413728


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 413908


This used to have the country's who were vying against each other, but I suppose that's "offensive" now.


----------



## silvertonebetty

So I decided to reopen a Facebook account and man it’s stupid ! I can post stuff on groups but not comment, can’t join because I’m too new or can’t post because I’m too new . I simply don’t have the time for this . So it’s gone again 

Anyone find that Facebook has gotten stupid?

nothing like “welcome to the group but you can’t post stuff here till three months”


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Jdogg1507

keto said:


> Home for what belongs nowhere, or something like that. With acknowledgment to @Lola, who started the largest thread we've ever had.
> 
> No, I don't know why.
> 
> View attachment 402826


BAR HAR HAR HAR


----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

silvertonebetty said:


> Anyone find that Facebook has gotten stupid?


It's been stupid since February 4th, 2004.


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> View attachment 414162


I read this story.... I cannot say sickened was how I felt.


----------



## BlueRocker

Mark Brown said:


> I read this story.... I cannot say sickened was how I felt.


I still can't say support monkey without laughing.

And I can't bring myself to care, mostly because there's such a thing as support monkeys. WTF did we do before those little bastards were available on eBay? Support beavers?


----------



## Milkman

BlueRocker said:


> I still can't say support monkey without laughing.
> 
> And I can't bring myself to care, mostly because there's such a thing as support monkeys. WTF did we do before those little bastards were available on eBay? Support beavers?


Aren't support beavers pretty much the same as support ho's?


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> I still can't say support monkey without laughing.
> 
> And I can't bring myself to care, mostly because there's such a thing as support monkeys. WTF did we do before those little bastards were available on eBay? Support beavers?


I read so many stories about people getting scammed and no matter how hard i try to have empathy all I can ever think is "how".

When the police said you should pull all your money put of your account and buy apple icards, that wasn't a clue that something was up?

Scammers are getting good, ill give em that... but wtf.

"but we were in love (never met once) and I knew he just couldn't afford that kidney on his own and I guess John Hopkins only takes bitcoin as payment for organs"


----------



## laristotle

BlueRocker said:


>


The only monkey that one really needs.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> The only monkey that one really needs.


OMFG I forgot about trunk monkey. I would watch those and practically piss myself laughing. Thanks for that bit of lost memory back


----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> View attachment 414184


What a great idea! The old handset was very well designed for what it did. Later designs were hampered by the inclusion of keyboards and screens and the need to be flat and thin.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> The only monkey that one really needs.


I have never seen that. What a riot! The first one was the best.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 414184



Hillarious. I'd LOVE to pull one of those out in an office.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

Trunk Monkey. That's an idea that needs to come back. Those assholes who vandalized my Sentra would be scared straight, and the shitforbrains who hit my Volvo would have had to pay me back before he got lost in the prison system.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> Trunk Monkey. That's an idea that needs to come back. Those assholes who vandalized my Sentra would be scared straight, and the shitforbrains who hit my Volvo would have had to pay me back before he got lost in the prison system.



I need one.

People sometimes smirk at me for parking far away from others (no I do NOT take two parking spaces), but once you get clipped a few times in parking lots....

I lost a tail light (which on my car also contains the electronic trunk switch) at the Ministry of transportation while renewing my stickers a few years ago.

There was white paint on the car and it was fairly high up.

It would have been very simple for the cops to check who was in line ahead of me at the MOT counter.

It was a large white vehicle.

He f$#king had to know he hit me, but no conscience, and not enough morals apparently to make him stick around to pay for it.

The cops said it would violate his right to privacy for them to check the MOT records or cameras.

Trunk Monkey sounds good.


----------



## silvertonebetty

That strange fella FINALLY dragged my Honda out of the corner of his shop and it needs an angle sensor


----------



## JBFairthorne

silvertonebetty said:


> That strange fella FINALLY dragged my Honda out of the corner of his shop and it needs an angle sensor


Things must be slow in the shop right before the bills come in.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> Things must be slow in the shop right before the bills come in.


Yeah


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I think the old Makita is finished. Feed rollers don't feed any more and it would cost over $300 to replace them....if I could find any that is. That is about 1/2 the price of a new machine, so now I have to look for another thickness plane. What started out as a day of milling wood turned into a day of tearing down, inspecting and adjusting all to no avail.


----------



## Mark Brown

Jim DaddyO said:


> View attachment 414354
> 
> 
> 
> I think the old Makita is finished. Feed rollers don't feed any more and it would cost over $300 to replace them....if I could find any that is. That is about 1/2 the price of a new machine, so now I have to look for another thickness plane. What started out as a day of milling wood turned into a day of tearing down, inspecting and adjusting all to no avail.


May she rest in peace


----------



## SWLABR

Jim DaddyO said:


> View attachment 414354
> 
> 
> 
> I think the old Makita is finished. Feed rollers don't feed any more and it would cost over $300 to replace them....if I could find any that is. That is about 1/2 the price of a new machine, so now I have to look for another thickness plane. What started out as a day of milling wood turned into a day of tearing down, inspecting and adjusting all to no avail.


A sad day. I didn't know her personally, but I bet she was a good ol' girl.


----------



## Mooh

My condolences. Tools can be more reliable than humans, and safer, so we experience their loss deeply.



Jim DaddyO said:


> View attachment 414354
> 
> 
> 
> I think the old Makita is finished. Feed rollers don't feed any more and it would cost over $300 to replace them....if I could find any that is. That is about 1/2 the price of a new machine, so now I have to look for another thickness plane. What started out as a day of milling wood turned into a day of tearing down, inspecting and adjusting all to no avail.



I felt much the same way when my old bandsaw died. I haven't sent it to the scrap heap yet, but it won't be long. I've been collecting some power tools in anticipation of spending more time in the shop when I reduce my employment workload and experience the likely resulting income loss. Lots of used tools out there so hopefully I can handle the expense, but a recent visit to Lee Valley in Ottawa sure tempted me.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Jim DaddyO said:


> View attachment 414354
> 
> 
> 
> I think the old Makita is finished. Feed rollers don't feed any more and it would cost over $300 to replace them....if I could find any that is. That is about 1/2 the price of a new machine, so now I have to look for another thickness plane. What started out as a day of milling wood turned into a day of tearing down, inspecting and adjusting all to no avail.


sort to hear this . I guess it’s true “ old dogs die hard”


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


> View attachment 414471


I am beginning to grow a rather great disdain of people.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 414471


----------



## oldjoat

Jim DaddyO said:


> Feed rollers don't feed any more


try some stair tread anti slip tape on the rollers


----------



## butterknucket

Mark Brown said:


> I am beginning to grow a rather great disdain of people.


You have no idea the things I have to endure dealing with the public.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

This, is a 200 year old nail. I know this based on the age of my in-laws house, and where I found it. Had to pull some parts of the old ceiling down to make sure the roof wasn’t leaking. (It wasn’t)


----------



## silvertonebetty

have you ever broken 36 dozen eggs? No, oh well you don’t know what you’re missing.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

oldjoat said:


> try some stair tread anti slip tape on the rollers


Brilliant idea, thanks. I even think I have some floating around. Besides that, the machine is useless as is, it can't get any more useless by trying.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Schecter Skelter

butterknucket said:


>


The size of the fun bags on that hose hound


----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## SWLABR

Warning: Extremely Long Rant-
My poor in-laws. For years… like 50, they have had a phone line on the family farm. That’s all. For libel reasons we’ll call them “Hell”. 
They are moving to a subdivision so they thought they’d go all out with TV, internet, home, and mobile phone.
My wife is not the most tech savvy, but a far cry better than they are, so she went along. Even though I’ve not heard my mother-in-law utter one good thing about Hell, they decided to stay with them. 
A few weeks before moving day they all went to the Hell Store. The 50 year old house number was moved to a cell number. They asked for a new home line (new local number created) and they got the TV and internet added. The whole time, Hell never mentioned that their TV service was satellite. The clerk only ever referred to it as “Hell TV”. They signed up, and were even “given” 1 year of free “Rave”. Because they weren’t moving right away, the old home phone was migrated to a mobile, everything else was put on hold till moving day. The trouble began Day-1. Hell provides ridiculously bad cellular service to our area. Like, stupid bad. I have a company issued Hell phone, and there are two places in the whole house I can make a call from. The back patio doors, and sometimes I can grab enough bars standing at my Master Bedroom window. That’s it! Turns out it is even worse at their house. So people are calling us (we’re across the road) every 1/2hr asking us to check on them because they’ve been calling and calling. Three weeks of that. 
The day before moving day, the multiple Hell technicians show up to install everything. One for each service. I’m not kidding. A phone guy, and TV guy, and an internet guy. This is when the TV guy says, “good news, I can use the old satellite mounts for the new one, so no drilling”. That’s when my wife says “satellite?” 
“Yes, Hell TV is only satellite”. 
Oh. 
Nothing they can do now. So he hooks everything up and goes to leave. My wife wants to test it by turning on the small upstairs TV. Nothing. 
“Oh, well the main receiver is the downstairs TV, so the other “subsequent” TV’s won’t work till the main one is connected”. (Which is still hanging on the family room wall at the old house). I was swamped at work on moving day, so I could not hang the main TV till the next day. I get it mounted and we hook everything up and my wife (with the patience of a saint) is trying to show her parents how to navigate all the exciting new channels “free” with Rave. Except….
She tries to load a movie and an error message pops up saying “internet connection is too slow to stream content”. My wife calls the next day to inquire. “Yes, your current download speed doesn’t support streaming” 
“How much extra per month to bump it up so they can?”
They are at the max for the area
So it can’t go higher? 
No
What’s the point of 1 year of “free Rave” if they can’t actually stream anything?
*crickets
Can you discount their bill for the year to offset? 
No. Rave is a throw in. We can’t remove it, and make the bill lower. 
How much to cancel, I think we’ll use someone else?
$200.


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> Warning: Extremely Long Rant-
> My poor in-laws. For years… like 50, they have had a phone line on the family farm. That’s all. For libel reasons we’ll call them “Hell”.
> They are moving to a subdivision so they thought they’d go all out with TV, internet, home, and mobile phone.
> My wife is not the most tech savvy, but a far cry better than they are, so she went along. Even though I’ve not heard my mother-in-law utter one good thing about Hell, they decided to stay with them.
> A few weeks before moving day they all went to the Hell Store. The 50 year old house number was moved to a cell number. They asked for a new home line (new local number created) and they got the TV and internet added. The whole time, Hell never mentioned that their TV service was satellite. The clerk only ever referred to it as “Hell TV”. They signed up, and were even “given” 1 year of free “Rave”. Because they weren’t moving right away, the old home phone was migrated to a mobile, everything else was put on hold till moving day. The trouble began Day-1. Hell provides ridiculously bad cellular service to our area. Like, stupid bad. I have a company issued Hell phone, and there are two places in the whole house I can make a call from. The back patio doors, and sometimes I can grab enough bars standing at my Master Bedroom window. That’s it! Turns out it is even worse at their house. So people are calling us (we’re across the road) every 1/2hr asking us to check on them because they’ve been calling and calling. Three weeks of that.
> The day before moving day, the multiple Hell technicians show up to install everything. One for each service. I’m not kidding. A phone guy, and TV guy, and an internet guy. This is when the TV guy says, “good news, I can use the old satellite mounts for the new one, so no drilling”. That’s when my wife says “satellite?”
> “Yes, Hell TV is only satellite”.
> Oh.
> Nothing they can do now. So he hooks everything up and goes to leave. My wife wants to test it by turning on the small upstairs TV. Nothing.
> “Oh, well the main receiver is the downstairs TV, so the other “subsequent” TV’s won’t work till the main one is connected”. (Which is still hanging on the family room wall at the old house). I was swamped at work on moving day, so I could not hang the main TV till the next day. I get it mounted and we hook everything up and my wife (with the patience of a saint) is trying to show her parents how to navigate all the exciting new channels “free” with Rave. Except….
> She tries to load a movie and an error message pops up saying “internet connection is too slow to stream content”. My wife calls the next day to inquire. “Yes, your current download speed doesn’t support streaming”
> “How much extra per month to bump it up so they can?”
> They are at the max for the area
> So it can’t go higher?
> No
> What’s the point of 1 year of “free Rave” if they can’t actually stream anything?
> *crickets
> Can you discount their bill for the year to offset?
> No. Rave is a throw in. We can’t remove it, and make the bill lower.
> How much to cancel, I think we’ll use someone else?
> $200.


Man oh man, and people wonder why folks hate telco's. It isn't like "Hell" just learned of this issue at that location and yet, they go ahead and sell whatever services they can manage to pile on to yet one more unsuspecting sucker... uh customer.
Keep hounding them, maybe you can get some satisfaction. If not, I would strongly suggest 200 dollars is a small price to pay to be free from tyranny. That last bit might be a bit of an exaggeration, but this really is hell


----------



## laristotle

Call the local news paper and tell them your story.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Call the local news paper and tell them your story.


That’s what I said! Call the “Consumer Reports” correspondent at the local TV station


----------



## Mooh

silvertonebetty said:


> have you ever broken 36 dozen eggs? No, oh well you don’t know what you’re missing.


Sounds like fun, though wasteful, unless you're preparing food for an army.

I did break an entire case of 4' flourescent light tubes by accidentally dropping it from a railing at the second floor landing to the basement floor. The cardboard box exploded and there was glass and contents everywhere that took hours to clean up. Night shift in a government office building.


----------



## oldjoat

Jim DaddyO said:


> I even think I have some floating around


make sure of "wrap" direction , so the tape doesn't unwrap 

or a thin layer of rubber mat ( drawer liner?) ,with contact cement


----------



## Jim DaddyO

oldjoat said:


> make sure of "wrap" direction , so the tape doesn't unwrap
> 
> or a thin layer of rubber mat ( drawer liner?) ,with contact cement


The stuff I have is 3M and is like a textured rubber (not sandpaper). The size is just enough to just wrap straight around and not in a spiral like a drum sander. Just got it put on. Cleaned the rollers with rubbing alcohol first and hoping 3M's reputation for adhesive is as good as the product actually is. If it doesn't work I have a machine that doesn't work instead of a machine that doesn't work...lol. Sounds like I have nothing to lose.


----------



## greco

Jim DaddyO said:


> The stuff I have is 3M and is like a textured rubber (not sandpaper). The size is just enough to just wrap straight around and not in a spiral like a drum sander. Just got it put on. Cleaned the rollers with rubbing alcohol first and hoping 3M's reputation for adhesive is as good as the product actually is. If it doesn't work I have a machine that doesn't work instead of a machine that doesn't work...lol. Sounds like I have nothing to lose.


Good Luck with it!


----------



## BlueRocker

Jim DaddyO said:


> The stuff I have is 3M and is like a textured rubber (not sandpaper). The size is just enough to just wrap straight around and not in a spiral like a drum sander. Just got it put on. Cleaned the rollers with rubbing alcohol first and hoping 3M's reputation for adhesive is as good as the product actually is. If it doesn't work I have a machine that doesn't work instead of a machine that doesn't work...lol. Sounds like I have nothing to lose.


I had an old Delta planer that I loaned to a friend, who planed 300 painted fence posts with it. New rollers were not even an option since they were out of production. I cleaned it up but ultimately it went to the dumpster. Bought a pricey Dewalt which I sold when I moved. I now have a $299 home hardware cheapo planer that works great. You do get what you pay for, but the current planer is certainly good enough for a product I'm going to sand anyway.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m not used to this . At the gym with my sister and I’m pleased to say a can still bench my body weight


----------



## JBFairthorne

…but can you bench your body weight….in eggs.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> …but can you bench your body weight….in eggs.


Lol jbf probaly no


----------



## JBFairthorne

The eggs remind me of a time I was bartending. It was a bar in a restaurant. Sunday brunch. String duo, cello/violin playing serene classical music live.

I’m bringing a full tray of glassware from the kitchen and I have to lift them a bit to get through to beyond the bar. The tray slips sideways a bit and the glasses start sliding. In my panic I overcorrect a little and they slide the other way…more forcefully. I continue to try to correct. The end result being over half the tray breaks…two or theee at a time.

Smash
Smash smash
Smash smash smash
Smash smash
Smash
Smash smash smash
Smash

Phew….wait. 

Smash smash.

It was horrifying. They were the LOUDEST broken glasses in the world.


----------



## silvertonebetty

The little man had his first Oreo today at his great great uncles house today.
View attachment 414644


----------



## MarkM

SWLABR said:


> Warning: Extremely Long Rant-
> My poor in-laws. For years… like 50, they have had a phone line on the family farm. That’s all. For libel reasons we’ll call them “Hell”.
> They are moving to a subdivision so they thought they’d go all out with TV, internet, home, and mobile phone.
> My wife is not the most tech savvy, but a far cry better than they are, so she went along. Even though I’ve not heard my mother-in-law utter one good thing about Hell, they decided to stay with them.
> A few weeks before moving day they all went to the Hell Store. The 50 year old house number was moved to a cell number. They asked for a new home line (new local number created) and they got the TV and internet added. The whole time, Hell never mentioned that their TV service was satellite. The clerk only ever referred to it as “Hell TV”. They signed up, and were even “given” 1 year of free “Rave”. Because they weren’t moving right away, the old home phone was migrated to a mobile, everything else was put on hold till moving day. The trouble began Day-1. Hell provides ridiculously bad cellular service to our area. Like, stupid bad. I have a company issued Hell phone, and there are two places in the whole house I can make a call from. The back patio doors, and sometimes I can grab enough bars standing at my Master Bedroom window. That’s it! Turns out it is even worse at their house. So people are calling us (we’re across the road) every 1/2hr asking us to check on them because they’ve been calling and calling. Three weeks of that.
> The day before moving day, the multiple Hell technicians show up to install everything. One for each service. I’m not kidding. A phone guy, and TV guy, and an internet guy. This is when the TV guy says, “good news, I can use the old satellite mounts for the new one, so no drilling”. That’s when my wife says “satellite?”
> “Yes, Hell TV is only satellite”.
> Oh.
> Nothing they can do now. So he hooks everything up and goes to leave. My wife wants to test it by turning on the small upstairs TV. Nothing.
> “Oh, well the main receiver is the downstairs TV, so the other “subsequent” TV’s won’t work till the main one is connected”. (Which is still hanging on the family room wall at the old house). I was swamped at work on moving day, so I could not hang the main TV till the next day. I get it mounted and we hook everything up and my wife (with the patience of a saint) is trying to show her parents how to navigate all the exciting new channels “free” with Rave. Except….
> She tries to load a movie and an error message pops up saying “internet connection is too slow to stream content”. My wife calls the next day to inquire. “Yes, your current download speed doesn’t support streaming”
> “How much extra per month to bump it up so they can?”
> They are at the max for the area
> So it can’t go higher?
> No
> What’s the point of 1 year of “free Rave” if they can’t actually stream anything?
> *crickets
> Can you discount their bill for the year to offset?
> No. Rave is a throw in. We can’t remove it, and make the bill lower.
> How much to cancel, I think we’ll use someone else?
> $200.


Just tell He’ll they are causing your in laws mental health issues, see what they have to say about that?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 414685


Carly….


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m so bored here at work . No one has shown up


----------



## allthumbs56

SWLABR said:


> Carly….
> View attachment 414687


Kinda looks like Steve Tyler with headlights 😕


----------



## SWLABR

allthumbs56 said:


> Kinda looks like Steve Tyler with headlights 😕


Ha, ha… and… gross.

Now I have to rethink my infatuation with 1970’s Carly Simon.


----------



## bzrkrage

So, is Liv Tyler a Carly+Steven hybrid?


----------



## laristotle

bzrkrage said:


> So, is Liv Tyler a Carly+Steven hybrid?


Mom (Bebe Buell) and Dad


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> "drama therein" ...Cooleth!
> 
> ....."The lady doth protest (etc) too much, methinks"
> (from "Hamlet" by William Shakespeare....nothing that @Mooh or I came up with)
> 
> That makes two of us!
> How did I miss this!!??
> View attachment 403417
> 
> 
> Do we know if the ban is temporary?


Yes a temp band.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Welcome back. I KNEW you’d be back.


----------



## zontar

How are you going to get the dirt out?


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m in Facebook jail I guess.


----------



## Wardo

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m in Facebook jail I guess.


Did you get banned from there.
What did you do ...lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

Wardo said:


> Did you get banned from there.
> What did you do ...lol


No clue I can’t post in group for 29 days lol. I supposed I got flagged as a bot for uploading almost 300 photos at once 😂


----------



## Wardo

silvertonebetty said:


> No clue I can’t post in group for 29 days lol. I supposed I got flagged as a bot for uploading almost 300 photos at once 😂


I don't use FB much but there's a few groups that I follow; one which is Rusty Old American Cars and they're always getting warned about being shut down. I have no idea why, it's just a page about cars that use too much gas and are mostly owned by the deplorables - maybe that's the reason ...lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

I think my blood pressure monitor is broken, Darn thing says I’m normally. It might explain why I’ve been so tired today


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Wardo

The swizzle stick up the nose part wasn't as much fun as I thought it would be.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## WCGill

Wardo said:


> The swizzle stick up the nose part wasn't as much fun as I thought it would be.
> 
> View attachment 415021


Mine had 2 bars.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I lost my good pen! Again! Thankfully it came in a pack of 5


----------



## laristotle

Joe Rogan on attempts to cancel him: 'I gained two million subscribers'


Joe Rogan is actually thankful that some people have tried to cancel him.




torontosun.com


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

I watched this great documentary. Makes sense.


----------



## laristotle

Seen that clip many times. Haven't watched the movie .. yet.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Seen that clip many times. Haven't watched the movie .. yet.



It's not likely to make it to your top ten list, but that opening scene is shockingly on target.


----------



## MarkM

WCGill said:


> Mine had 2 bars.


Mine as well.


----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


> Seen that clip many times. Haven't watched the movie .. yet.


It is worth watching, it is completely asinine but it is a good 90 minutes or so of laughing your ass off. It is a little off putting how prophetic it is, IMO.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Mark Brown said:


> It is worth watching, it is completely asinine but it is a good 90 minutes or so of laughing your ass off. It is a little off putting how prophetic it is, IMO.


Its a Mike Judge of King Of The Hill, Beavis and Butthead and Office Space fame. 
Great director and writer.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Mark Brown

Who the hell writes this stuff!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## BlueRocker

I think I'm in love


----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


> View attachment 415130


Oh if only that were real. That would be wonderful.


----------



## greco

BlueRocker said:


> I think I'm in love


I didn't know you liked Strats.


----------



## butterknucket

Day ten and I'm still sick with this. If you haven't had it yet, consider yourself lucky. 

It seems like those who haven't had it though are increasingly in the minority. Try to stay well....


----------



## WCGill

butterknucket said:


> Day ten and I'm still sick with this. If you haven't had it yet, consider yourself lucky.
> 
> It seems like those who haven't had it though are increasingly in the minority. Try to stay well....


It's total crap shoot. I'm day 8, some chest tightness and coughing, but pretty much done with it, worked in the garage yesterday and dug holes in the yard today. The doc at the assessment clinic last week was surprised how good my lungs sounded, although no cycling yet. Friends still plenty sick over 2 wks in. Hang in BK, this too shall pass.


----------



## laristotle

Mark Brown said:


> Oh if only that were real. That would be wonderful.


----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


> View attachment 415181


That would make me even happier 🤣


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 415130


I wish that was actually a real Tweet... 

Delete all of those time sucking pseudo-environments that foster bullying, hate, and misinformation.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Yesterday I learned how steak should be cooked and it’s not well done!


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> Yesterday I learned how steak should be cooked and it’s not well done!


Anything over medium rare and you did it very wrong.
Even thats too cooked for a good piece of meat.... but that gets to be a matter of opinion.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> Anything over medium rare and you did it very wrong.
> Even thats too cooked for a good piece of meat.... but that gets to be a matter of opinion.


I would always take y steak well done but yesterday my friend cooked me a medium rare steak and wow.

man’s today I cooked some sirloin tip and fried it for about4 minutes over each side like he did on the grill and it’s so tender and juicy.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I have a cousin that was visiting years ago that ordered Filet mignon at a very nice restaurant. Well done......then he put ketchup on it. I have been scared for life by such sacrilege.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Jim DaddyO said:


> I have a cousin that was visiting years ago that ordered Filet mignon at a very nice restaurant. Well done......then he put ketchup on it. I have been scared for life by such sacrilege.


I can’t say nothing about that lol


----------



## Paul M

A friend of mine was in a restaurant in Paris, France. He ordered a steak well done.

The chef came out, yelled, and threw my friend and his girlfriend out of the restaurant. This is the correct process.


----------



## Mark Brown

Paul M said:


> A friend of mine was in a restaurant in Paris, France. He ordered a steak well done.
> 
> The chef came out, yelled, and threw my friend and his girlfriend out of the restaurant. This is the correct process.


Some friends are hard to keep, I appreciate your dedication 
You must be a good man!

My wife is a "charbroiled" to perfection kinda gal and it breaks my heart. We have been on the verge of divorce more than once but you know, she is a good woman deep down and I try so hard to get over it.


----------



## butterknucket

Paul M said:


> A friend of mine was in a restaurant in Paris, France. He ordered a steak well done.
> 
> The chef came out, yelled, and threw my friend and his girlfriend out of the restaurant. This is the correct process.


I was in a steak restaurant in Paris in the 80's. Your steak would be cooked medium rare regardless of how you asked for it to be cooked.


----------



## Verne

My mother and late step father would have what I became to refer to as "Char-b-q" as they would literally singe their chicken and steaks. I mean, damned near charcoal. I am medium rare to med at most. Burnt is not flavourful or appealing, but that's how they cooked outside. When they invited us over for a char-b-q.......I asked if I could keep an eye on my food since I like mine a "little less" cooked.


----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> My mother and late step father would have what I became to refer to as "Char-b-q" as they would literally singe their chicken and steaks. I mean, damned near charcoal. I am medium rare to med at most. Burnt is not flavourful or appealing, but that's how they cooked outside. When they invited us over for a char-b-q.......I asked if I could keep an eye on my food since I like mine a "little less" cooked.


That's my mother in a nutshell. How do you know it is cooked if it isnt burnt 
God rest her soul, I do not miss her cooking!


----------



## butterknucket

Mark Brown said:


> That's my mother in a nutshell. How do you know it is cooked if it isnt burnt
> God rest her soul, I do not miss her cooking!


My grandother was the only person I've ever known who could actually burn hot dogs by boiling them.


----------



## Verne

@butterknucket I mean no disrespect toward your grandmother, but that is funny. Just HOW?!?!?


----------



## butterknucket

Verne said:


> @butterknucket I mean no disrespect toward your grandmother, but that is funny. Just HOW?!?!?


It was a special kind of talent.


----------



## Mooh

You're all nucking futs. Well done is how a steak is done. Period.


----------



## Paul M

To be fair, I've been in a couple of Chicago steakhouses and ordered black and blue. With the correct spicing, and just enough charring, but not burning, it can be awesome. 

I cook meat outdoors with a pellet grill. Charcoal is better, but pellet grills are the Showtime Rotisserie of slow cooking. On the rare occasions I cook a steak indoors, there is only one way to do it.

Marinate overnight in a sealed plastic bag in extra virgin olive oil and crushed garlic cloves, if I have any. Bring to room temperature, dry the oil off the steak while you cover it, literally with ground pink Himalayan salt, some pepper and a bit of crushed red chili pepper. Heat olive oil in a heavy cast iron pan over high heat. When oil smokes, put in the steak, salt side down for 1.5 minutes. During that time, press salt and pepper and chili onto the unsalted side. Flip and cook, without moving it for anohter 1.5 minutes.


Put the pan and steak in a preheated 350 oven. Depending on how you like your steak (I like mine rare) leave in oven for between 2.25 and 3.5 minutes depending on thickness (you can remove it in the pan and slice into the center if you think it’s not done.


Let rest for five minutes on a plate. Serve without toppings, ketchup, or other sauces.


This is the way I learned to pan-fry a good steak from Josh Ozersky. food critic for Esquire. You can see the way he did it on this video: 





Remember his immortal words: “Don’t monkey with it; don’t potchky with it.”


----------



## MarkM

WCGill said:


> It's total crap shoot. I'm day 8, some chest tightness and coughing, but pretty much done with it, worked in the garage yesterday and dug holes in the yard today. The doc at the assessment clinic last week was surprised how good my lungs sounded, although no cycling yet. Friends still plenty sick over 2 wks in. Hang in BK, this too shall pass.


Day 8 and I am just tired, have brain farts and my eyes won’t let me focus and are watery. I have been way worse than this with flu‘s before. Really contagious though, we had dinner with 3 couples that had no symptoms and all six of us got it. All fully vaccinated And careful.


----------



## SWLABR

My wife, and both in-laws like well done. As a former grill guy in a busy steakhouse, I can tell you it is harder to cook a well done steak correctly than a med rare one. Generally you don’t (or shouldn’t) just cook the hell out of it. It should still have moisture. Seriously. 
All three have said on multiple occasions that only I, and the Keg can do it right. That’s a hell of a compliment. It’s pretty stressful grilling for that lot. 
I will confirm here though that they are all nuts!!! Med rare is perfect.

Back in the 90’s (while at that steakhouse) a guy gave me a $20 tip because I (his words) nailed his steak perfectly! That one was actually Blue Rare. Which, admittedly is kinda gross!


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> My wife, and both in-laws like well done. As a former grill guy in a busy steakhouse, I can tell you it is harder to cook a well done steak correctly than a med rare one. Generally you don’t (or shouldn’t) just cook the hell out of it. It should still have moisture. Seriously.
> All three have said on multiple occasions that only I, and the Keg can do it right. That’s a hell of a compliment. It’s pretty stressful grilling for that lot.
> I will confirm here though that they are all nuts!!! Med rare is perfect.
> 
> Back in the 90’s (while at that steakhouse) a guy gave me a $20 tip because I (his words) nailed his steak perfectly! That one was actually Blue Rare. Which, admittedly is kinda gross!


Blue rare is how I eat all my steak, unless it is from the pub or some lowbrow place with Sisko supplying their meat... so basically that limits it to my house


----------



## oldjoat

Jim DaddyO said:


> I have a cousin that was visiting years ago that ordered Filet mignon at a very nice restaurant. Well done......then he put ketchup on it. I have been scared for life by such sacrilege.


similar to a restaurant I was at 20 years ago...
a couple ordered steak , the waiter brought them out, the woman asked for ketchup...
the waiter politely said " we're a fine dining establishment, we don't serve french fries and we don't have ketchup" 
he turned and left.
the wife whined to the husband go "go to the corner store and get some ketchup or I can't eat my steak"
the husband said "eat your $%^& steak" ... wife "but I can't without ketchup"
he took his fork and moved the steak to his plate and said " finish your vegetables ".

had a friend that liked his VERY rare ... He'd tell the server "knock the horns off, wipe its ass , walk it by the stove and put it on a plate"


----------



## Kenmac

Verne said:


> My mother and late step father would have what I became to refer to as "Char-b-q" as they would literally singe their chicken and steaks. I mean, damned near charcoal. I am medium rare to med at most. Burnt is not flavourful or appealing, but that's how they cooked outside. When they invited us over for a char-b-q.......I asked if I could keep an eye on my food since I like mine a "little less" cooked.


It's not burnt. It's "Cajun Style".


----------



## WCGill

MarkM said:


> Day 8 and I am just tired, have brain farts and my eyes won’t let me focus and are watery. I have been way worse than this with flu‘s before. Really contagious though, we had dinner with 3 couples that had no symptoms and all six of us got it. All fully vaccinated And careful.


Wow, super-spreader dinner party, that's crazy. I dug holes and planted 17 junipers in the back yard today, walked the dogs a few times, feeling not bad but I'm not on the bike yet, no cardio has been attempted. My wife just tested positive yesterday, after a week with me. She spent the whole day in bed, pretty whacked out.


----------



## SWLABR

“Blocked in my area” WTF?!?!










_SPOILER_ it was the Lisa Lobe & Nine Stories song “Stay”. I 100% would have gotten that from the first couple notes!!


----------



## SWLABR

What is wrong with people? I had a drs appointment at a clinic near me. The main parking lot was getting resurfaced, so I pulled into the small one. A woman pulled in just ahead of me and grabbed the last spot. I made a u-turn and headed out to park on the road. By this time, the woman who got the last spot got out of her car and walked down the sidewalk. By the time I made the left she was crossing the street. I realized she took the last spot in a very small lot to pick up up a kid at the school across the road. Meanwhile I had to park on a side street 1/2km away. 
It’s audacious.


----------



## greco

SWLABR said:


> It’s audacious.


But you were chivalrous...Correct!?
(The correct answer is always "Yes...of course")


----------



## Verne

SWLABR said:


> What is wrong with people? I had a drs appointment at a clinic near me. The main parking lot was getting resurfaced, so I pulled into the small one. A woman pulled in just ahead of me and grabbed the last spot. I made a u-turn and headed out to park on the road. By this time, the woman who got the last spot got out of her car and walked down the sidewalk. By the time I made the left she was crossing the street. I realized she took the last spot in a very small lot to pick up up a kid at the school across the road. Meanwhile I had to park on a side street 1/2km away.
> It’s audacious.


It's entitlement. It didn't affect her so what does she care?!? Worst part about this is she is showing a child how to act in the world and how they are to treat others. Her inconvenience of parking elsewhere for the school was not her fault, nor her issue. What's easiest for her, not you. Love that mentality. I have to admit, delivering around schools in my day, this is very much the norm. The parent(s) don't care one bit about anybody else being put out so long as they aren't. I've had to double park to deliver to a house and the parent in the car I am blocking (who is also blocking the driveway) gets irate that I am holding them up. I just ignore them and continue on my way. The generation with school age kids is arrogant and self absorbed. (Generalized statement, but it's very close to entirely true for most)


----------



## Mark Brown

This is the reason to always carry a valve stem puller.
That shows people right quick they be assholes


----------



## Mooh

Verne said:


> It's entitlement. It didn't affect her so what does she care?!? Worst part about this is she is showing a child how to act in the world and how they are to treat others. Her inconvenience of parking elsewhere for the school was not her fault, nor her issue. What's easiest for her, not you. Love that mentality. I have to admit, delivering around schools in my day, this is very much the norm. The parent(s) don't care one bit about anybody else being put out so long as they aren't. I've had to double park to deliver to a house and the parent in the car I am blocking (who is also blocking the driveway) gets irate that I am holding them up. I just ignore them and continue on my way. The generation with school age kids is arrogant and self absorbed. (Generalized statement, but it's very close to entirely true for most)


Damn straight.

Years ago, we lived down the street from an arena and horse track. On race nights or during hockey tournaments our driveway would be blocked so that we couldn't get in or out. With cars parked on both sides of the street, the road was reduced to a single lane. Most of the time it was kind of amusing to watch people confront one another...until it was my turn. One night I came home from fishing and had to block the traffic lane with the half ton while I unhitched the boat to hand bomb it up the driveway and into my garage. Even then it was a tight squeeze to get the truck in the drive. Trouble was, it was a cop that I held up...but before he could say anything I thanked him for coming to direct traffic and ticket offenders. 

Mass entitlement is a thing.


----------



## oldjoat

Mark Brown said:


> This is the reason to always carry a valve stem puller.


remember to just "loose" the valve stem so it leaks ... 
then they are 1/2 way home on the side of the road and have to call a tow truck .


----------



## Mark Brown

oldjoat said:


> remember to just "loose" the valve stem so it leaks ...
> then they are 1/2 way home on the side of the road and have to call a tow truck .


Funny story..... 
I got ripped off one night buying... uh, oregano off this chick out of town working. Silly thing is we were at her apartment and drove there in her car.. I mean really, if you are gonna burn someone at least be smart about it. 

Needless to say, the next morning, there were 2 flat tires on that car. I would never slash someone's tires, that's a dick move but letting all of the air out of them, while still a giant pain in the ass is at least only temporary.


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

greco said:


> But you were chivalrous...Correct!?
> (The correct answer is always "Yes...of course")


Yes… of course.


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> It's entitlement. It didn't affect her so what does she care?!? Worst part about this is she is showing a child how to act in the world and how they are to treat others. Her inconvenience of parking elsewhere for the school was not her fault, nor her issue. What's easiest for her, not you. Love that mentality. I have to admit, delivering around schools in my day, this is very much the norm. The parent(s) don't care one bit about anybody else being put out so long as they aren't. I've had to double park to deliver to a house and the parent in the car I am blocking (who is also blocking the driveway) gets irate that I am holding them up. I just ignore them and continue on my way. The generation with school age kids is arrogant and self absorbed. (Generalized statement, but it's very close to entirely true for most)


Yep. I did that exact job (for the same company) and it was amazing the sense of entitlement people have. As a courier I would never get into it. Ever. It was never worth my job. I may of had to calm a few irate folks from time to time, but generally we had to take the stance of apologetic. Which I hated! 

For this lady, I seriously considered crossing the street just to say “you took the last spot in that tiny clinic parking lot to come here and collect a child, whereas I have actual business in that clinic but I’m parked down on that side street. Does that seem right to you?” Then walk off. But, I was already late and it would have done absolutely nothing. She’ll do it again today without so much as a thought. Actually, she probably would think of me: “I hope that a**hole doesn’t harass me again today”.


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> “you took the last spot in that tiny clinic parking lot to come here and collect a child, whereas I have actual business in that clinic but I’m parked down on that side street. Does that seem right to you?”


Did she know that you wanted that spot as well and took it out of spite? 
She was ahead of you.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Did she know that you wanted that spot as well and took it out of spite?
> She was ahead of you.


I honestly don't think anything crossed her mind except her task of picking up the kid. "Oh, lucky me... here's a spot".


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 415468


Who's gonna clean the spat coffee off my keyboard, and screen?? Who Larry?? Who!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

How would this work. I knew two people back in school and they had a child together. normally that would be fine but I found out today they’re first cousins 😱 would that make the kid I’d own 2nd cousin?


----------



## BlueRocker

silvertonebetty said:


> How would this work. I knew two people back in school and they had a child together. normally that would be fine but I found out today they’re first cousins 😱 would that make the kid I’d own 2nd cousin?


Would he be his own brother?


----------



## oldjoat

doesn't matter one way or the other . 

you can choose your friends but ya can't choose relatives.

ya know you're a red neck when you divorce your wife and you're still related to her.
ya know you're a red neck when you bring a 6 pack to a job interview.
ya know you're a red neck when you go to family reunions to pick up women.


----------



## Dru Edwards

lol, it took me a few seconds before I realized what the license plate said... "Does 185". 



Verne said:


> View attachment 415450


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> View attachment 415468


If Tequila had anything to say, I'd have been in big B I G trouble when I was younger. Not enough that Sir Jack Daniels did a lot of talking for me...................


----------



## silvertonebetty

To day I went pants shopping and unfortunately there wasn’t really any great deals this week . 

so I walked out with only two pair of pants and a backup set of shoes sense I like my cat boots and they are no longer making them .


----------



## silvertonebetty

This guy’s reverb took off like a bandit









anyhow I must go because I’m feeling a lit beet


----------



## Mooh

Forsythia flowers, always the first to bloom.


----------



## SWLABR

From Peter Hook’s bio: 









I like #9.


----------



## zontar

Hmm, one of shoulders is a bit lower than the other--based on carrying a guitar case more with one arm than the other.


----------



## zontar

- What do they call a mole in Scotland?



- A mole.


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> How would this work. I knew two people back in school and they had a child together. normally that would be fine but I found out today they’re first cousins 😱 would that make the kid I’d own 2nd cousin?


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> View attachment 415675


Dancing sandwiches! I’d pay to see that !


----------



## silvertonebetty

What’s this


----------



## BlueRocker

silvertonebetty said:


> What’s this
> View attachment 415677


I didn't know there was an action figure of Batman taking a dump on an Eagle.


----------



## Verne

silvertonebetty said:


> Dancing sandwiches! I’d pay to see that !


I know right?!! Entertainment you can eat.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> I know right?!! Entertainment you can eat.


Wonder if it’s a cold cut sandwich 😉


----------



## JBFairthorne

Maybe a nice open face, rare roast beef sandwich au’ jus.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## JBFairthorne

Pulled some left over meatballs that I had from the last time I made spaghetti out of the freezer. Gonna get some fresh buns from the bakery and make me some meatball sammiches.


----------



## Verne

Ooooooooooo I love meatball subs. Loaded with cheese and sauce. Whole wheat bun for me. Parmesan sprinkled over top.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Dont over do the pizza sause makes bun soggy.🤨 Learned the hard way Friday night. Had tobake em for an hour to crisp up🙄


----------



## JBFairthorne

I prefer my meatball subs messy. They don’t last long enough to get overly soggy. If you eat a meatball sub and don’t drip some sauce on yourself then you ain’t making them right.

I got some nice old cheddar and some Parmesan too go on them. I may even throw some sundries tomatoes on there for shits and giggles.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Some 10 year old was gifted this pro reverb and his response was “I don’t want it, I don’t like it”


----------



## laristotle

My wife tried a new recipe for lunch. Curried meatballs. Delish.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I thought about changing my white shirt before I ate my meatball subs and said nah….and then dripped sauce on my shirt. Good times.


----------



## Verne

100% serious............I have "red food" clothes I change into. Spaghetti, Lasagna.......anything with red sauce mostly. Saved a lot of my clothes doing this. Of course my red food clothes are the ones I've slopped red food on in the past. Are you ever too old for a bib??


----------



## silvertonebetty

Well I must be really bad I have a temporary banned from the fender page on Facebook for asking “why do silver face fenders get so much hate” and “John Lennon was kind of a jerk”


----------



## silvertonebetty

I must ask what’s with all the ads on here laity? Like really why am I see adds for womenswear Lol . I wasn’t expecting to see an add for a bra on here this morning lol


----------



## Mark Brown

The ad's finally broke me and I paid for a membership. I think I made the right choice.


----------



## BlueRocker

I've never seen an ad on this site.


----------



## Paul M

silvertonebetty said:


> I must ask what’s with all the ads on here laity? Like really why am I see adds for womenswear Lol . I wasn’t expecting to see an add for a bra on here this morning lol


The ads are based on your browsing and search history...... jus' sayin'


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul M said:


> The ads are based on your browsing and search history...... jus' sayin'


Haha yeah no bras in my browser history 😂.
Must have heard the conversation the woman had at the breakfast table


----------



## silvertonebetty

BlueRocker said:


> I've never seen an ad on this site.


Today it’s an ad about Halifax


----------



## SWLABR

JBFairthorne said:


> I prefer my meatball subs messy. They don’t last long enough to get overly soggy. If you eat a meatball sub and don’t drip some sauce on yourself then you ain’t making them right.


It's the kind of sandwich where, once you pick it up, you cannot put it down (and pick up again) so you kinda have to eat it all in one go. 

The best!!!


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

I'm My Own Grandpa
(Lonzo & Oscar)​
It sounds funny, I know,
But it really is so,
Oh, I'm my own grandpa.

I'm my own grandpa.
I'm my own grandpa.
It sounds funny, I know,
But it really is so,
Oh, I'm my own grandpa.

Now many, many years ago, when I was twenty-three,
I was married to a widow who was pretty as could be.
This widow had a grown-up daughter who had hair of red.
My father fell in love with her, and soon they, too, were wed.



This made my dad my son-in-law and changed my very life,
My daughter was my mother, cause she was my father's wife.
To complicate the matter, even though it brought me joy,
I soon became the father of a bouncing baby boy.

My little baby then became a brother-in-law to Dad,
And so became my uncle, though it made me very sad.
For if he was my uncle, then that also made him brother
Of the widow's grown-up daughter, who, of course, was my stepmother.



Father's wife then had a son who kept him on the run,
And he became my grandchild, for he was my daughter's son.
My wife is now my mother's mother, and it makes me blue,
Because, although she is my wife, she's my grandmother, too.

Now if my wife is my grandmother, then I'm her grandchild,
And everytime I think of it, it nearly drives me wild,
For now I have become the strangest case you ever saw
As husband of my grandmother, I am my own grandpa!

I'm my own grandpa.
I'm my own grandpa.
It sounds funny, I know, but it really is so,
Oh, I'm my own grandpa.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

silvertonebetty said:


> Today it’s an ad about Halifax
> View attachment 415778


In 1945 the Queen Mary docked in Halifax Harbor, Pier 45 and an 18 year old war bride landed in Canada from Birmingham, England who would eventually become my mom.


----------



## SWLABR

For a few years one of my Brother-in-law and I have been doing “D&V”. Darts and vinyl. It grows to add other brothers, sometimes sisters, the occasional niece or nephew.
With the pandemic, a lot of family functions have been toned down so we’ve lost a few opportunities. This weekend we made good on getting together! (We also added another b-i-l to the mix)
My Marshall Fridge:









Pre:










And post:








We hit it pretty hard I have to admit.


----------



## Mark Brown

I got farts and vinyl... not quite the same


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> I got farts and vinyl... not quite the same
> View attachment 415834


I’ll stick with D&V. But you do you.


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne

butterknucket said:


> [/QUOTE


Yep. I can see that there is a nice blower.


----------



## MarkM

And great headlights!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Found an old picture of me from 2013 and had to compare it also went axe throwing


----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## silvertonebetty

So just a thought here but, if I was to drop a ball and in theory this ball could go through solid objects. Would I be technically throwing the ball in the air?


----------



## oldjoat

nope , just smashing pumpkins .

dropping is just gravity ... throwing requires energy being imparted to an object.


----------



## CenturyBreak

Jim DaddyO said:


> In 1945 the Queen Mary docked in Halifax Harbor, Pier 45 and an 18 year old war bride landed in Canada from Birmingham, England who would eventually become my mom.


Harbor?  

Oh... Harbour! 

Easy to tell which one is correct: the former has the red squiggly line under it to inform us that it's misspelled... 

Yep... someone has to be that guy... it's 'Guitars _*Canada*_', after all!


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Jim DaddyO

CenturyBreak said:


> Harbor?
> 
> Oh... Harbour!
> 
> Easy to tell which one is correct: the former has the red squiggly line under it to inform us that it's misspelled...
> 
> Yep... someone has to be that guy... it's 'Guitars _*Canada*_', after all!


It's always the internal struggle on spelling. Being the Canadian Forum I ought to have stuck to my usual Canadian spelling. You caught me, and good for you to call me on it. I also admit that with age I sometimes have to look up the spelling of a word here and there.


----------



## Mark Brown

I had to switch Google's spell check to Canadian English because it kept telling me I was spelling things wrong and the worst part is I was starting to believe it!


----------



## Verne

If we're getting into grammar Nazi territory, then I'll chime in briefly. @Mark Brown, you are missing a comma in your statement. That is all. Carry on.


Purely in jest. I am one of those who reads his own post after entering it. I then go back and correct my own mistakes. I am a little OCD that way. I've caught some errors AFTER somebody has quoted, so the quote and original don't always match.


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> Purely in jest. I am one of those who reads his own post after entering it. I then go back and correct my own mistakes. I am a little OCD that way. I've caught some errors AFTER somebody has quoted, so the quote and original don't always match.


I do that too...

My boss said to me, "man I love your emails. You write some good ones". 
I said, "no, but I've re-written some good ones!"


----------



## Mark Brown

I mostly just don't give two hoots. That is the safest way to exist. Language is a medium to convey meaning, as long as the meaning is obvious it really should not matter all that much.


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> I mostly just don't give two hoots. That is the safest way to exist. Language is a medium to convey meaning, as long as the meaning is obvious it really should not matter all that much.


I agree for my day-to-day life. But with work, I manage a group of Route Drivers, and the job they do directly affects the Sales Team. Without throwing them under the bus, they have some crazy demands of my guys. I get it, their commission is partially based on what we do, but I have to be very direct, while being very understanding, and not confrontational when I tell them to f*ck off.


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> I agree for my day-to-day life. But with work, I manage a group of Route Drivers, and the job they do directly affects the Sales Team. Without throwing them under the bus, they have some crazy demands of my guys. I get it, their commission is partially based on what we do, but I have to be very direct, while being very understanding, and not confrontational when I tell them to f*ck off.


There is a place and time for concise correct correspondence. I would just argue that "internet grammar Nazi" is probably not it 🤣


----------



## SWLABR

I used the bathroom at the dentist office and saw this sign.








You mean, there are people who don’t?


----------



## BlueRocker

Saw this on a YouTube video talking about ridiculous hockey trades. I want to do a gear trade like this!


----------



## Mark Brown

Ok, so you send me one of them LP's you just bought k. If I like it in the first week, I'll pay you for it. After the first week, you will have to cover the shipping. A month and we bond, well, ill still pay you but only if you find another guitar to replace it with. If I sell said LP then you have the option to purchase it back from me, but only of there is a full moon and the tide is full between the hours of 7-9 pm on that day. You set the price and get back to me


----------



## laristotle

May the fourth be with you


----------



## laristotle




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521311320783605762


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

They say if you're on a plane with Ben Shapiro you know you'll crash because he'll destroy the left wing.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


> View attachment 416676


I don't know. I would argue my wife is a better driver than I am, it just takes a lot longer to get places.


----------



## oldjoat

mine was lucky to keep it between the ditches on a good day.


----------



## Verne

Mine prefers I drive anywhere we go. She hates driving if she doesn't have to. We could get a 911 Turbo and she wouldn't care that she'd never drive it. I get to. It's a good relationship.


But then she will suggest I don't do certain things while driving, so I offer to let her.............and things just aren't as swimming as the moment before.


----------



## Wardo

She could drive as fast as me but she stopped for all the lights.


----------



## oldjoat

mine used to LOVE the long drives to visit her family ... stay till late at night ... drink and party ...
I hated it so I got her a car and told her to have fun, I wasn't going anymore .

surprise ! the long drives weren't as fun anymore ... she couldn't drink and party , and had to get home before dark or she'd have trouble seeing at night.


----------



## Robert1950

Here's an oldie but goodie !!


----------



## keto

37 years married this fall, my wife has never had a license. I wish she would, but she’s scared, so just as well. And I have not yet stopped loving to drive, it all seems to work out.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Wardo said:


> She could drive as fast as me but she stopped for all the lights.


Sounds like a Fred song.


----------



## Mark Brown

keto said:


> 37 years married this fall, my wife has never had a license. I wish she would, but she’s scared, so just as well. And I have not yet stopped loving to drive, it all seems to work out.


That sir, is crazy. One smart lady having a personal chauffer and all I cannot argue that but holy hand grenades I think I would up and die if I couldn't drive.


----------



## oldjoat

keto said:


> I have not yet stopped loving to drive


I lost any love for it after the first 2 million miles behind the wheel / handle bars .
just too many $%^&*() brain dead drivers out there.



Doug Gifford said:


> Sounds like a Fred song.


OK , I'll bite , whats a FRED song ?


----------



## Wardo

Doug Gifford said:


> Sounds like a Fred song.


It is:


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## WCGill

Verne said:


> Mine prefers I drive anywhere we go. She hates driving if she doesn't have to. We could get a 911 Turbo and she wouldn't care that she'd never drive it. I get to. It's a good relationship.
> 
> 
> But then she will suggest I don't do certain things while driving, so I offer to let her.............and things just aren't as swimming as the moment before.


Had one, she didn't.


----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


> View attachment 416676


I've always said I'd rather drive than be driven, and the wife seems happy with that. She didn't get her licence until after the kids were born, when my complaints that all of us didn't need to go to the grocery store got too loud. She's become a pretty good driver, though she utterly refuses to use a 400 series highway or parallel park. She loves her old Toyota Matrix, which is fine because it means I don't have to share the truck...at least until the Matrix dies and we can't afford two vehicles.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> View attachment 416734


If I had a rocking lawnchair; I'd blow somebody away.
(courtesy of my wife)

Or the second to fifth verses of almost any hymn.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

Doug Gifford said:


> If I had a rocking lawnchair; I'd blow somebody away.
> (courtesy of my wife)
> 
> Or the second to fifth verses of almost any hymn.


The church’s one frustration is in the chancel choir…sing along now.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Mooh said:


> The church’s one frustration is in the chancel choir…sing along now.


And, to the same noble melody:


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

Doug Gifford said:


> And, to the same noble melody:


Hahaha…classic. We were regaled with such things at home but forbidden on threat of death if we uttered them in church.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Mooh said:


> Hahaha…classic. We were regaled with such things at home but forbidden on threat of death if we uttered them in church.


Learned that one at a campfire at Bark Lake. Nowadays I'll be playing the organ and giggling to myself as these deathless rhymes waft through my brain.


----------



## Mooh

Doug Gifford said:


> Learned that one at a campfire at Bark Lake. Nowadays I'll be playing the organ and giggling to myself as these deathless rhymes waft through my brain.


Haha, yeah.

Fight the good fight with all thy might
Sit on a barrel of dynamite
Light the fuse and ye will see
The quickest way to eternity.


----------



## zontar

Aye.



Well, what do you think?


----------



## silvertonebetty

My wal


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’d love to book then and find out who their tattoo artist is lol, or where they get their clothes from .


----------



## Doug Gifford

silvertonebetty said:


> I’d love to book then and find out who their tattoo artist is lol, or where they get their clothes from .
> View attachment 416848


So you could avoid them?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Doug Gifford said:


> So you could avoid them?


Yuppers


----------



## Wardo

silvertonebetty said:


> My wal
> View attachment 416825


To hell with waitin 20 years; I’m going to add that to my website tomorrow.. lol


----------



## Mark Brown

So maybe you should look up the acronym before you plaster it on your truck.


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Lawn decor to keep people off your yard.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m told tables aren’t meant for sitting but for eating. but I have a question, who eats table? That sounds a little rough.


----------



## Verne




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 416748


I think that’s from a bar in Pittsburgh!!


----------



## silvertonebetty

I tried shrimp to day and I actually liked it. Asparagus not do much


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Mother's day...well OK, but I have a suggestion to change the name of Father's day....


----------



## Verne

Funny how one picture conveys your idea.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Mark Brown

Doug Gifford said:


> View attachment 416960


My kids would be all over this!!

I love marketing.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Unicorn farts, Unicorn farts, 
My baby's in the kitchen cooking Unicorn farts
Unicorn farts, bless her little heart
We'll be lying 'neath the covers eating Unicorn farts


----------



## SWLABR

Doug Gifford said:


> View attachment 416960


I cheaped out and got mine from Dollarama... Not recommended.


----------



## Doug Gifford

SWLABR said:


> I cheaped out and got mine from Dollarama... Not recommended.


Local Canadian unicorns produce the best farts.


----------



## SWLABR

Doug Gifford said:


> Local Canadian unicorns produce the best farts.


I looked for “Made in China” to make sure I wasn’t getting some lead-filled Unicorn Farts, but all I saw was “Product of POC”. I trusted it. Whatever it means.


(I know exactly what it means).


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

Sneaky said:


>



"Like a fridge full of bottled water..."


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## silvertonebetty

Sometimes I hate people . Someone asked about vintage 30s for their fender and I said “I don’t like them , they are too bright” and some idiot goes “ they sound plenty bassy in my Mesa” like what he’s asking about a fender not a freaking Mesa !


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Schecter Skelter




----------



## Wardo




----------



## butterknucket

Spain set to become the first European country to introduce 3 days of ‘menstrual leave’ for women | Euronews


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Thunderboy1975

Wardo said:


> View attachment 417362


Tabernac


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

“I’m 13 years old and driving”


----------



## laristotle




----------



## allthumbs56

butterknucket said:


>


I gather "white face" is still politically correct?


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> “I’m 13 years old and driving”



Much better than the original.


----------



## Milkman

Young girl serving at the Dairy Delight counter: "crushed nuts Sir?"


Me: "No, arthritis".


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

allthumbs56 said:


> I gather "white face" is still politically correct?


I can't keep track of what's ok and not ok to say at work, so I mostly try not to speak at all.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

Schecter Skelter said:


> View attachment 417318


Quadruplets!


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> Quadruplets!


Wait a few more years.


----------



## oldjoat

I think I just threw up my supper.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne

Schecter Skelter said:


> View attachment 417318


Hell of a lot of faith in one safety pin.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Wait a few more years.
> View attachment 417519


Knee knockers


----------



## butterknucket

Verne said:


> Hell of a lot of faith in one safety pin.


There's a safety pin?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Some need of the Bird Dog Bra on some of the previous posts. You know the one...it turns setters into pointers.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

Are you really drunk if “your on the floor holding onto the table?”


----------



## oldjoat

dean martin " you're not drunk if you can still lie on the floor with a glass in your hand and not spill any"

" I was having a great time dancing till somebody stepped on my fingers "


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

Well, what do you think, Navy?

I must say it's an interesting first twenty minutes.


----------



## keto

zontar said:


> Well, what do you think, Navy?
> 
> I must say it's an interesting first twenty minutes.


M*A*S*H?


----------



## silvertonebetty

So Friday I biked about 13 Km , Saturday me and my nephew agent on a hours walk and that wasn’t enough for him 😂 he tried to buckle himself back into his stroller. And yesterday we went on a walk for about an hour and a half .

I have the little rascal for few hours today after work while my sister picks up her graduation stuff and the stuff for her big test on Wednesday


----------



## laristotle




----------



## JBFairthorne

zontar said:


> Well, what do you think, Navy?
> 
> I must say it's an interesting first twenty minutes.


New movie? Keep ‘em coming because stumped.


----------



## Milkman

JBFairthorne said:


> New movie? Keep ‘em coming because stumped.



The Great Escape.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I don’t recall that line from that movie at all and I know it pretty well. I thought perhaps @zontar had moved on to something else.


----------



## Milkman

JBFairthorne said:


> I don’t recall that line from that movie at all and I know it pretty well. I thought perhaps @zontar had moved on to something else.



Nevertheless









The Great Escape (1963) - IMDb


The Great Escape (1963) David McCallum as Ashley-Pitt 'Dispersal'




www.imdb.com


----------



## JBFairthorne

Funny. I can recall all the dialogue up until that particular line, and reading it there, I still can’t recall it and don’t quite get the context. I wonder if it’s at the beginning of the next scene. I’ll have to watch it.


----------



## silvertonebetty

a few weeks ago my brother traded in this stuff so today I traded some stuff in and now have the original n64 dk bundle. I still don’t know how he finds all this stuff but it’s all alone big cycle.


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

My nephew likes the Mesa boogie


----------



## Doug Gifford

silvertonebetty said:


> My nephew likes the Mesa boogie
> View attachment 417865


Never give a child a sword. _Latin Proverb_


----------



## silvertonebetty

Doug Gifford said:


> Never give a child a sword. _Latin Proverb_


To late lol he like the old takamine too. My sister has it hidden from him


----------



## Verne




----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> My nephew likes the Mesa boogie
> View attachment 417865


My grandson has the ability to hit one button on a keyboard, remote or receiver and shut the whole system down! I can not figure out which button he hit?


----------



## silvertonebetty

MarkM said:


> My grandson has the ability to hit one button on a keyboard, remote or receiver and shut the whole system down! I can not figure out which button he hit?


Yeah that’s why I took the battery out my remote lol


----------



## CenturyBreak

silvertonebetty said:


> My nephew likes the Mesa boogie
> View attachment 417865





Doug Gifford said:


> Never give a child a sword. _Latin Proverb_


And... you can tell that's a 15" Boogie Mk 2. It's not a sword... it's an RPG!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Haha I was looking at the video Holland ended up making while running around with my phone and found this and had to screenshot it .

I guess he likes the telecaster as well .

It’s really things like this that make me smile. My sister and Holland stopped by today to checkout my enternet for her big test tomorrow and I look and Holland is holding the n64 controllers and playing with them 😂. I know many people who wouldn’t let a little one touch their expensive stuff but he’s just a curious Little boy.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I was offered this for $611 and free shipping on reverb. Too bad I’m currently broke 😂







I still the colour


----------



## Mooh

Sure is pretty.

Ask a doctor if a Les Paul is right for you.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mooh said:


> Sure is pretty.
> 
> Ask a doctor if a Les Paul is right for you.


I’m afraid he’d probably say no. I’ve always liked a lesPaul but the only lesPaul I really like was a 79 custom and new Gibson classic. That being said I would have no problem buying the epiphone classic and upgrading the electronics “if needed” .
Now since I have two very different amplifier it might sound good in one but not the other.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> Haha I was looking at the video Holland ended up making while running around with my phone and found this and had to screenshot it .
> 
> I guess he likes the telecaster as well .
> 
> It’s really things like this that make me smile. My sister and Holland stopped by today to checkout my enternet for her big test tomorrow and I look and Holland is holding the n64 controllers and playing with them 😂. I know many people who wouldn’t let a little one touch their expensive stuff but he’s just a curious Little boy.
> View attachment 417980
> 
> View attachment 417979
> 
> View attachment 417981


An interest for control knobs...a bench tech in the making.


----------



## butterknucket

So I ordered a bunch of things for the office and they came in today. Among them was toilet paper.

The invoice said 'Toilet Paper 450 shts'

Do I assume they meant 450 shits and not 450 sheets?

I'd like to think it's 450 shits.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## JBFairthorne

Wow.


----------



## Verne

I know, right?!? Sometimes improvising is not a good idea.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Thats why some countries dont soldier too good.🤣


----------



## greco

Verne said:


> View attachment 418209


In addition, he should be wearing eye protection.


----------



## JBFairthorne

An alignment will be in order.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## laristotle




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Verne




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Pulled this off the H&K official FB page. The best way to integrate your want to play with your love to RV.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Verne




----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> View attachment 418415


Man, at 4:55 a.m. on May 21, 2022 I officially just pissed my pants laughing. I thought that was just a saying.


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> Man, at 4:55 a.m. on May 21, 2022 I officially just pissed my pants laughing. I thought that was just a saying.


I had a drs appointment yesterday (noon). I work about an hour away, so I bank an hour and a half grace… I am trying my best to get as much piled in before I leave at 10:30. Right from when I arrive at 5:30 I am chest deep. The last “real, absolute must” is scheduled at 9:30. I gotta piss, but it should only take 15-20min. I can hold it. Shit hits the fan. Large! At 10:25 we are still on this call. I finally say “Guys, I’m almost 50yrs old. I’ve made it this long without pissing my pants, I’m sorry, I’m hanging up now”. And closed the call.


----------



## Mark Brown

See, I got that nonsense out of the way early. Now I have no inhibitions LOL


----------



## JBFairthorne

So I’m working on Whipping Post by the Allman Brothers with this new band I’m playing with and I just can’t seem to get the timing right. I mean, its a song we’ve all heard a zillion times right? It should be easy. So I start digging and decide to look up the time signature.

It turns out, the meat and potatoes of the song is 12/8 (think 123, 123, 123, 123) but the parts I’m having issue with, the intro and the re intro/turnaround is actually in 11/8 time (think 123, 123, 123, 12). Suddenly the clouds parted, the sun came out and I could see the light. It all made sense and it finally clicked for me.

I love those moments.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Mooh

SWLABR said:


> I had a drs appointment yesterday (noon). I work about an hour away, so I bank an hour and a half grace… I am trying my best to get as much piled in before I leave at 10:30. Right from when I arrive at 5:30 I am chest deep. The last “real, absolute must” is scheduled at 9:30. I gotta piss, but it should only take 15-20min. I can hold it. Shit hits the fan. Large! At 10:25 we are still on this call. I finally say “Guys, I’m almost 50yrs old. I’ve made it this long without pissing my pants, I’m sorry, I’m hanging up now”. And closed the call.


Now that I have a very good medical reason to excuse myself for a pee break, it makes a very good and indisputable excuse to bow out of anything, anytime, even if I don't really have to go.

While we're on the subject, gentlemen, get your prostate checked. Early detection saves lives.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Have I ever said how much I hate weekend


----------



## oldjoat

I've been digitized, have you ?


----------



## oldjoat

silvertonebetty said:


> Have I ever said how much I hate weekend


when you're retired, every day is a holiday ! regular days and weekends no longer mean anything !


----------



## SWLABR

oldjoat said:


> when you're retired, every day is a holiday ! regular days and weekends no longer mean anything !


Hey dad, what are you doing this weekend? 
When’s that?


----------



## Verne




----------



## oldjoat

more like "what's that ?"
no more waiting to , go for a ride, see a game / concert ....
no more waiting , for the weekend to have a few beers and unwind
no more waiting for (insert your choice here )


----------



## oldjoat

Verne said:


> View attachment 418431


do vegan cyclists ride organic bikes ?


----------



## Verne

Q - How do you know if somebody is vegan?

A - Don't worry, they'll tell you.


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> Have I ever said how much I hate weekend


Why do you hate the weekend? 
Do you often have to work on weekends?


----------



## Verne

oldjoat said:


> do vegan cyclists ride organic bikes ?


His high end shoes better not be leather uppers.


----------



## oldjoat

Verne said:


> Don't worry, they'll tell you.




what ? sorry , my hearing aid batteries are fading.


----------



## BlueRocker

Got food poisoning last night. Up all night laying on the bathroom floor throwing up. I could shit through the eye of a needle at 30 feet though.


----------



## Mark Brown

That is the worst feeling, shit, puke, shiver, repeat.


----------



## Mooh

Verne said:


> Q - How do you know if somebody is vegan?
> 
> A - Don't worry, they'll tell you.


Vegan - First Nations word for lousy hunter. (And before you all get your knickers knotted, I heard it from a First nations person, at a pow-wow.)


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> Why do you hate the weekend?
> Do you often have to work on weekends?


No that’s the issue, there’s nothing to do on the weekends, three days of doing nothing.


----------



## silvertonebetty

oldjoat said:


> when you're retired, every day is a holiday ! regular days and weekends no longer mean anything !


Oh the fun 😟


----------



## Mooh

silvertonebetty said:


> No that’s the issue, there’s nothing to do on the weekends, three days of doing nothing.


"Nothing"? Really?


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> No that’s the issue, there’s nothing to do on the weekends, three days of doing nothing.


Guitar+Amp=Solved 
If my kids and wife didn't stand behind me with puppy dog eyes wondering why dad is paying them no mind, this would be my entire weekend every weekend.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mooh said:


> "Nothing"? Really?





Mark Brown said:


> Guitar+Amp=Solved
> If my kids and wife didn't stand behind me with puppy dog eyes wondering why dad is paying them no mind, this would be my entire weekend every weekend.


Well I guess the last week I’ve been spending a lot of time running after a 1 1/2 year old so It feels like there’s nothing to do .








He has a pretty good grip on my shirt


----------



## Mark Brown

That makes sense then.
You could always cut out his face from a picture and put it on the headstock?? Then you can have the best of both world. 

If you want I can send you any number of the 4 kids living here for the weekend, I would prefer you take them all but the choice is yours 

I assume that is the same little man that loves your amps and other pretty things?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> That makes sense then.
> You could always cut out his face from a picture and put it on the headstock?? Then you can have the best of both world.
> 
> If you want I can send you any number of the 4 kids living here for the weekend, I would prefer you take them all but the choice is yours
> 
> I assume that is the same little man that loves your amps and other pretty things?


Yuppers


----------



## oldjoat

run , play tag, sit and watch a kids movie ( lotsa explosions and squealing tires)
try to tire the little b&gger out ( fat chance )
go for an ice cream cone , walk in the park and stop to smell the roses with him.
trike ride , wagon ride, 
nuttin to do ?


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


>


----------



## silvertonebetty

462 Main Street, O'Leary, PE, C0B 1N0 - vacant land for sale | Listing ID 202122250 | Royal LePage


, Vacant land for sale at 462 Main Street, O'Leary, PE, C0B 1N0. View details for this property in O'Leary, including photos, nearby schools, commute time, amenities and more.




www.royallepage.ca




This is cool, I want the barn


----------



## Mark Brown

There is 180K in timber in that there barn. 

Oh if only I had more money and less sense.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> There is 180K in timber in that there barn.
> 
> Oh if only I had more money and less sense.


I’ve always like that barn and was thinking the other day , how cool would it be to fix up the barn and convert it into a house .


----------



## Mark Brown

Just came across this while scrolling some random click-bait site. It seemed about valid and gave me a chuckle


----------



## Wardo

Vikings getting ready to roll again.


----------



## Mark Brown

Wardo said:


> Vikings getting ready to roll again.


Oddly enough I think the map would look about the same for Trance Producers so it is really sending mixed signals.


----------



## Wardo

Mark Brown said:


> Trance Producers


I had to look that up but I stopped reading before any damage was done .. lol


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

The heck…


----------



## Mark Brown

Doug Gifford said:


> The heck…
> 
> View attachment 418497


It is kind of brilliant..... as long as you don't know how to ride


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> His high end shoes better not be leather uppers.


Remember when “Vegan Leather” was called “pleather”? 
Same stuff, just way more pretentious.


----------



## Mark Brown

When dead cows aren't good enough for you
Petrochemical pleather is there to save the day.


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## JBFairthorne

Driving today and a Mini Cooper signals a lane change in front of me. I guess the rear turn signals are supposed to look like the British flag but all they looked like, to me, was an arrow….pointing towards the center of the car…in the opposite direction of the turn. So the right signal looks like an arrow pointing left and the left signal looks like an arrow pointing right.

Here’s what I want to know….

How many people through the entire concept, design and manufacturing process signed off on this? Did no one bother to say that maybe we might want to try another design? Or maybe just leave the lights alone and put a flag symbol somewhere else? Definitely one of the most ridiculous things I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

JBFairthorne said:


> Driving today and a Mini Cooper signals a lane change in front of me. I guess the rear turn signals are supposed to look like the British flag but all they looked like, to me, was an arrow….pointing towards the center of the car…in the opposite direction of the turn. So the right signal looks like an arrow pointing left and the left signal looks like an arrow pointing right.
> 
> Here’s what I want to know….
> 
> How many people through the entire concept, design and manufacturing process signed off on this? Did no one bother to say that maybe we might want to try another design? Or maybe just leave the lights alone and put a flag symbol somewhere else? Definitely one of the most ridiculous things I’ve ever seen.


I hope it was an older one, otherwise it should be a German flag. Mini is owned by BMW now.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> View attachment 418729


I am almost step 2 now.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Paul M

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 418747


Point of order: _EVEL, not EVIL._


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Mark Brown

Well that just won the internet for today in my book.


----------



## SWLABR

My longest running friend (and former bandmate) has started a "Kids & Dads Band" with his kids (duh!) and a buddy who has kids the same age. (I was not asked, nor would I join... too busy and my kids are 1) in their 20's 2) not at all musical)
But their fam was over yesterday and we got chatting about it. Of course we went down to the music room to play. I am not a bass player, but I held down some (rudimentary) basslines while they all played. My buddy is a really good player. Very good ear and meter. 

I miss playing with people. Even if it's just a few EZ-chord versions of songs with 11-14yr olds!


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 418742


More likely...


----------



## Milkman

No skunks so far this summer, but the racoons and dragons are getting worse.


----------



## oldjoat

skunk wandered thru the back yard last night , easy to tell without even looking .

how many toes on the dragon , 3,4,5?


----------



## Milkman

oldjoat said:


> skunk wandered thru the back yard last night , easy to tell without even looking .
> 
> how many toes on the dragon , 3,4,5?



I'll have to count....


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> View attachment 418856


It's funny because it is true!


----------



## Verne

BlueRocker said:


> View attachment 418856


If there is any one relatable music meme, that one is surely it. I can HEAR that meme.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak

And... tonight's winner is...


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running

Milkman said:


> No skunks so far this summer, but the racoons and dragons are getting worse.
> 
> View attachment 418841


Keep an eye out for the rogue raptors


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> Keep an eye out for the rogue raptors
> View attachment 418962



And people think coyotes are bad.

Three toes on each foot by the way.


----------



## oldjoat

3 = common garden variety dragon
4 = regal family (fairly high status)
5 = emperor (only the best !)

so you are a common well off peon of canada then.


----------



## Milkman

oldjoat said:


> 3 = common garden variety dragon
> 4 = regal (fairly high status)
> 5 = emperor (only the best !)
> 
> so you are a common well off peon of canada then.


Sorry, I took a closer look and it's four toes, not three.


----------



## oldjoat

OK , I'll agree that you're fairly high status , no need to downgrade dragons .


----------



## silvertonebetty

Say what ? After two years tundra messages me over my terrible customer service and faulty guild I put $700 into getting it to play and sound good


----------



## Milkman

oldjoat said:


> OK , I'll agree that you're fairly high status , no need to downgrade dragons .


----------



## laristotle




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Verne




----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> View attachment 419174



Yeah, but why take advice from The rapist?


----------



## Verne

Milkman said:


> Yeah, but why take advice from The rapist?


Have to justify that $200/Hr rate?!?

But yes, I always see The rapist as well. It's funny how many people don't, until you point it out.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## oldjoat

I don't see the can opener .


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Paul Running

oldjoat said:


> I don't see the can opener .


----------



## silvertonebetty

Today I lost my keys but I found them ,where you might ask? In my back pocket! I looked for 30 minutes lol


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Today I lost my keys but I found them ,where you might ask? In my back pocket! I looked for 30 minutes lol


I think it may be some time before you have to make this adjustment, but the older I get, the less I can depend on memory and the more I must rely on habit.

Accordingly, my Missus got me this little item, which has resulted in us NEVER having to look for our keys.

The only habit we needed to develop was to always put our keys where they belong.


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> Today I lost my keys but I found them ,where you might ask? In my back pocket! I looked for 30 minutes lol


If it makes you feel even the slightest bit better one day a long long time ago, I would have been around 22, I looked for my bank card for about 4 hours at home one day. Found it in the end in my pants pocket... of the pants I was wearing. The part I could never quite understand is that I looked there... probably onxe every 20 minutes. It confirmed a long standing theory of evil gnomes who sabotage our everyday lives.


----------



## Milkman

Mark Brown said:


> If it makes you feel even the slightest bit better one day a long long time ago, I would have been around 22, I looked for my bank card for about 4 hours at home one day. Found it in the end in my pants pocket... of the pants I was wearing. The part I could never quite understand is that I looked there... probably onxe every 20 minutes. It confirmed a long standing theory of evil gnomes who sabotage our everyday lives.



I'd be a little concerned about gnomes in my pants.

(not that there's anything wrong with that....)


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> But yes, I always see The rapist as well. It's funny how many people don't, until you point it out.


Thanks Benny Hill!!


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> Thanks Benny Hill!!
> View attachment 419204



Le tits now!


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> View attachment 419174


The pessimist sees no light in the tunnel.
The optimist see the light at the end of the tunnel.
The realist sees that the light is a train.

The train engineer sees three idiots on the track.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> I think it may be some time before you have to make this adjustment, but the older I get, the less I can depend on memory and the more I must rely on habit.
> 
> Accordingly, my Missus got me this little item, which has resulted in us NEVER having to look for our keys.
> 
> The only habit we needed to develop was to always put our keys where they belong.
> 
> View attachment 419201


Lol weird thing was I just finished using them to open my door lol


----------



## laristotle




----------



## JBFairthorne

silvertonebetty said:


> Today I lost my keys but I found them ,where you might ask? In my back pocket! I looked for 30 minutes lol


Could be worse. I’ve spent some time looking for sunglasses that were flipped up on the top of my head. I may have even found them once or twice….looking for my sunglasses through my sunglasses.

Today I stopped at the bank to get some cash out and found a stack of 20s in the machine. I didn’t count it but I bet it was at least $200. So someone went to the machine, withdrew $, took the receipt…but left the cash.

Figuring it probably hadn’t been there long, I gave it to the manager in the hopes that the person would realize and return for it. Or I’m sure they could check the cameras and computer logs. It’s a busy spot with 4 machines.


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Lol weird thing was I just finished using them to open my door lol


LMAO, trust me, it WILL get worse. 

It's really not unusual for people to search for their glasses while they're perched on top of their heads. That goes away once you get to the point where you can't do anything unless the're in front of your eyes.

You learn to laugh about it, but yeah, habits become increasingly important and helpful.


----------



## oldjoat

or check the bank transactions at or about that time for that amount 
(or the manager just might keep it if no one claims it within 30 days )


----------



## oldjoat

Milkman said:


> LMAO, trust me, it WILL get worse.


OH YA ....
keys / wallet / where did I park the car again ? / just walked into a room to , um, ahh, it will come to me in a minute.

then those "AH HA" moments of clarity when you figure out a problem , only to be distracted right after and forget the solution and have to figure it out all over again.


what was I talking about again ?


----------



## Milkman

oldjoat said:


> OH YA ....
> keys / wallet / where did I park the car again ? / just walked into a room to , um, ahh, it will come to me in a minute.
> 
> then those "AH HA" moments of clarity when you figure out a problem , only to be distracted right after and forget the solution and have to figure it out all over again.
> 
> 
> what was I talking about again ?



I was quite proud of myself for actually remembering WHY I walked into a room last night.

I mean, it _was _the bathroom, but hey, little victories eh?

I sometimes lose my train of thought right in the middle of making some big point during meetings and have to have someone remind me what we were talking about.

What can I say? You have to laugh. No sense in panicking.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Sometimes I realize I’ve forgotten something as I’m leaving the house. So I go back inside to get it….and spend 5 or 10 minutes looking around at things hoping to trigger the memory of what I came back in for.

True story.


----------



## Milkman

JBFairthorne said:


> Sometimes I realize I’ve forgotten something as I’m leaving the house. So I go back inside to get it….and spend 5 or 10 minutes looking around at things hoping to trigger the memory of what I came back in for.
> 
> True story.


Absolutely! Been there, done that...


----------



## oldjoat

and went back to the car to remember what I came back for.


----------



## Milkman

oldjoat said:


> and went back to the car to remember what I came back for.


Good thing the Missus was there to tell me.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m speaking to a lady online about a radio she has ,it’s from the 1920s/30s and for $75!
I’ve wanted an old radio like this for years but mainly to turn into an amplifier.


----------



## oldjoat

silvertonebetty said:


> mainly to turn into an amplifier.


lotsa work to convert .... just on/off and volume, no tone/etc.
better to keep looking for something that had a record player attached.


----------



## silvertonebetty

oldjoat said:


> lotsa work to convert .... just on/off and volume, no tone/etc.
> better to keep looking for something that had a record player attached.


You could do volume /tone/on and off with the three holes. But yeah I see where you’re coming from


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> View attachment 419220


Well it worked lol , I couldn’t focus on the regular text . When I do up my recipes on the pc each step # is bold font Ect . Helps me knew where I am easier


----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> View attachment 419220


ewwwww

It does not aid in speed reading.


----------



## butterknucket

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m speaking to a lady online about a radio she has ,it’s from the 1920s/30s and for $75!
> I’ve wanted an old radio like this for years but mainly to turn into an amplifier.
> View attachment 419218
> 
> View attachment 419217


The radio's I've seen and owned from that era had WAY bigger chasis'. Something's not right at all with that one.


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> I’ve wanted an old radio like this for years but mainly to turn into an amplifier.


My FiL converted one of those into a bar. He hinged the front panel.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Verne said:


> View attachment 419220


Does it matter that it's pug-ugly?


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m speaking to a lady online about a radio she has ,it’s from the 1920s/30s and for $75!
> I’ve wanted an old radio like this for years but mainly to turn into an amplifier.
> View attachment 419218
> 
> View attachment 419217


Do you have a vintage radio club in your area? Most club auctions let those go for a very low price, especially if it's just the cabinet...most wives will not allow their husband's to bring home consoles...some of the wood in those consoles are very attractive. I usually purchase the table models and convert to instrument amp.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> Do you have a vintage radio club in your area? Most club auctions let those go for a very low price, especially if it's just the cabinet...most wives will not allow their husband's to bring home consoles...some of the wood in those consoles are very attractive. I usually purchase the table models and convert to instrument amp.


Honestly I don’t know, she has this one for $400


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Honestly I don’t know, she has this one for $400
> View attachment 419283



I have no idea what it's worth, but I think it would look very cool as a guitar amp.


----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> Honestly I don’t know, she has this one for $400
> View attachment 419283


Here's a Roger's Majestic that sold at the OVRC auction last year for $15:


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> I have no idea what it's worth, but I think it would look very cool as a guitar amp.


It would but $400 is more than I’m willing to spend on something that would get the inside removed lol. That and I really don’t need it .


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

Just read an interview with John Taylor discussing Duran Duran’s upcoming Hall of Fame induction. 
“It’s kind of a joke. Rock n’ Roll has a swing to it. As soon as you introduce electronics, it becomes square. Synthesizers create square sound. We aren’t R n’R”.

I kind of agree with him, but I guess he missed the point a few years ago you don’t have to be Rock n’ Roll to get into the RRHOF. Like, they’re going in with Dolly Parton!


----------



## JBFairthorne

Yep. I think some artists take the Rock n’ Roll title a bit too literally.

On the other hand, I guess the “Popular Music of the 20th Century except for Opera and Classical Hall of Fame” just doesn’t quite have the right same ring to it.


----------



## laristotle

_Popular Music As Determined By The Music Industry_ Hall Of Fame.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m told today my bible is “beautiful “ yes I’m a bible thumper


----------



## laristotle




----------



## BlueRocker

Rainy crossing from Nova Scotia to PEI this morning. Spur of the moment decision.


----------



## Verne

@silvertonebetty You can be ready at the dock with a hot coffee when he gets there. 

I've done this. MANY many years ago. Saw my first real jelly fish. Red dirt was the weirdest thing ever.


----------



## silvertonebetty

BlueRocker said:


> Rainy crossing from Nova Scotia to PEI this morning. Spur of the moment decision.


You’re coming to pei ? If your in O’Leary come stop by


----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> @silvertonebetty You can be ready at the dock with a hot coffee when he gets there.
> 
> I've done this. MANY many years ago. Saw my first real jelly fish. Red dirt was the weirdest thing ever.


If I drove I would in a instant, but that’s almost two hours from my place lol


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> If I drove I would in a instant, but that’s almost two hours from my place lol


You said you wanted to be biking more, I think that would qualify as more


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> You said you wanted to be biking more, I think that would qualify as more


IDE probably die lol


----------



## Paul M

@silvertonebetty When will the quad be repaired? You could take that!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul M said:


> @silvertonebetty When will the quad be repaired? You could take that!


Probably never lol


----------



## JBFairthorne

Paul M said:


> @silvertonebetty When will the quad be repaired? You could take that!


Another LIKE LIKE LIKE worthy comment.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Today I was called fat by someone who looked to be a good 50-70 pounds more than me 😂


----------



## oldjoat

they're just big boned .


----------



## Mark Brown

My kids call me fat every day. In fact the middle one calls me "big fat daddy" which I have taken as a term of endearment.


----------



## oldjoat

Mark Brown said:


> My kids call me fat every day. In fact the middle one calls me "big fat daddy" which I have taken as a term of endearment.


better than "hey mom, who's that guy in the chair again? ".


----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> My kids call me fat every day. In fact the middle one calls me "big fat daddy" which I have taken as a term of endearment.


Better than when “what’s his name” is used as a statement, not a question.


----------



## SWLABR

Up Sweetheart, dad’s gotta mow there…


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

A man walks into his bedroom with a sheep under his arm and says: 

"Darling, this is the pig I have sex with when you have a headache." His 
girlfriend is lying in bed and replies: "I think you'll find that's a sheep, you 
idiot." 

The man says: " I think you'll find I wasn't talking to you."


----------



## Jim DaddyO

In around 1256 the Welsh invented the condom by using the lower intestine of a sheep. Some 400 years later the English perfected it by actually removing the intestine from the sheep first.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## greco




----------



## Robert1950

And Godzilla wins the smackdown and gets a date with the sweet Izumi!


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


> View attachment 419689


Own it man, own your place!


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## SWLABR

Doug Gifford said:


> View attachment 419693


That guy is only 44?!?!?!??! 

Jeez he's had a hard life!


----------



## Doug Gifford

You figure they get to try them out in the store like guitars?


----------



## oldjoat

in the south , some places have their own shooting ranges .


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Those will excite the bouys for sure


----------



## laristotle




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Thunderboy1975

SWLABR said:


> That guy is only 44?!?!?!??!
> 
> Jeez he's had a hard life!


That guys got a huge deck.


----------



## SWLABR

Thunderboy1975 said:


> That guys got a huge deck.


Said with a New Zealand accent??


----------



## Milkman

Thunderboy1975 said:


> That guys got a huge deck.



Nah, he's just compensating.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

SWLABR said:


> Said with a New Zealand accent??


Warning! Its long!😂


----------



## SWLABR

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Warning! Its long!😂


I posted this a while ago thinking it would get big laughs... it died on the vine. 

But, I think it's f'n hilarious.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Some decks should just like everyones posts. Just my opinion.


----------



## SWLABR

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Some decks should just like everyones posts. Just my opinion.


Ha... I wasn't fishing. I legit laughed so hard when I first saw this vid. I couldn't believe the non response. It was odd. Or I am ...


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> Ha... I wasn't fishing. I legit laughed so hard when I first saw this vid. I couldn't believe the non response. It was odd. Or I am ...



I think maybe it's because that joke was also done a few years ago by another comic, maybe that "you know yer a *******" guy? Just without the NZ accent.

I seem to recall something like "if you trim your bushes, your deck will look bigger" et cetera


----------



## Paul M

Milkman said:


> I think maybe it's because that joke was also done a few years ago by another comic, maybe that "you know yer a *****" guy? Just without the NZ accent.
> 
> I seem to recall something like "if you trim your bushes, your deck will look bigger" et cetera


We can't write ReddNekk?

What about cracker, ******, & ******?

The last two are why-tee and hawn-kee.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Paul M said:


> We can't write ReddNekk?
> 
> What about cracker, ****, & ****?
> 
> The last two are why-tee and hawn-kee.


Can't type M I C K, as in Jagger either.


----------



## Mark Brown

Its got white racism locked down!
.....but now how will I disparage myself?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Wardo

SWLABR said:


> That guy is only 44?!?!?!??!
> 
> Jeez he's had a hard life!


He's 65 if he's a day but if that's his wife then he's doing OK.

I think I need to fuck off back to Texas .. lol


----------



## Wardo

There’s a song in there .. lol


----------



## Verne

Wardo said:


> There’s a song in there .. lol


The new country song premise. You no longer lose the truck when the wife leaves, now she leaves you the truck and the house, but takes your guns. Woe is me.....


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> The new country song premise. You no longer lose the truck when the wife leaves, now she leaves you the truck and the house, but takes your guns. Woe is me.....


So....I get the house and the car and she gets the guns?


Sounds like a better deal than most split ups.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> I think maybe it's because that joke was also done a few years ago by another comic, maybe that "you know yer a *****" guy? Just without the NZ accent.


What?? We've recycled plenty around here. It can't be that. We haven't had an original idea since 2008! ha, ha...


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> What?? We've recycled plenty around here. It can't be that. We haven't had an original idea since 2008! ha, ha...


Oh that's for sure.

I'm not saying the kiwi version isn't funny, but the other one is still in my memory.


----------



## silvertonebetty

We have a new coworker who’s deaf . But stupid me said “hi” and wondered why she never said hi back .
While I was leaving thought “ well that was rude , o wait she can’t hear me” talk about feeling stupid especially since when I volunteered at the elementary school I worked with her and I personally know her. And her family


----------



## SWLABR

silvertonebetty said:


> *We have a new coworker who’s deaf and stupid* me said “hi” and wondered why she never said hi back .
> While I was leaving thought “ well that was rude , o wait she can’t hear me” talk about feeling stupid especially since when I volunteered at the elementary school I worked with her and I personally know her. And her family


It's important to keep reading...


I'm sure someone will add the "Punctuation matters" meme.


----------



## silvertonebetty

SWLABR said:


> It's important to keep reading...
> 
> 
> I'm sure someone will add the "Punctuation matters" meme.


Lmao . See stupid me


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 419938


Fancy!


----------



## Guitar101

silvertonebetty said:


> We have a new coworker who’s deaf . But stupid me said “hi” and wondered why she never said hi back .
> While I was leaving thought “ well that was rude , o wait she can’t hear me” talk about feeling stupid especially since when I volunteered at the elementary school I worked with her and I personally know her. And her family


----------



## JBFairthorne

Just paid off my car loan almost a year early. I’m now car payment free.

I was on the phone with the insurance agent, removing all fire, theft, collision coverage that the bank required for financing, while the teller was processing my final payment. It’s an older car and it’s ridiculous the amount I paid for that extra coverage for a car that they would likely give me a $50 cheque for if I wrote it off.

Should save me $250-$300/month between the payments and the extra insurance. Not a big deal now but it’ll be nice when I’m not working in the winter this year.

Yay me!


----------



## JBFairthorne

I should celebrate….and buy a guitar…

…while I’m waiting for my Jazzmaster (which is almost fully paid for as well) to arrive in August.


----------



## Mark Brown

JBFairthorne said:


> I should celebrate….and buy a guitar…
> 
> …while I’m waiting for my Jazzmaster (which is almost fully paid for as well) to arrive in August.


Save the money. Saving money feels gooooood


----------



## BlueRocker

JBFairthorne said:


> I should celebrate….and buy a guitar…
> 
> …while I’m waiting for my Jazzmaster (which is almost fully paid for as well) to arrive in August.


Gibson Les Paul Custom Lite 1700$


----------



## BlueRocker

Mark Brown said:


> Save the money. Saving money feels gooooood


How the hell would you know?


----------



## oldjoat

now now boys , you'll all get a turn at GAS .


----------



## JBFairthorne

Everyone (but you) knows I’m a lefty. That LP would do me no good. Lol.


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> How the hell would you know?


The only reason I can afford to spend money is because I save it at a much faster rate. I think if my wife was waiting for a paycheck to buy groceries I would get in a lot more trouble for coming home with a tube amp that is way too loud


----------



## Thunderboy1975

I find the burstbuckers without covers sound similar to Slash branded ones. Gives a bit of a honk and vowl to the sound.


----------



## BlueRocker

JBFairthorne said:


> Everyone (but you) knows I’m a lefty. That LP would do me no good. Lol.


I keep forgetting there are "the sinister" among us.


----------



## greco

BlueRocker said:


> I keep forgetting there are "the sinister" among us.


Careful there Dexter!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## Verne

@Mark Brown "The only reason I can afford to spend money is because I save it at a much faster rate. I think if my wife was waiting for a paycheck to buy groceries I would get in a lot more trouble for coming home with a tube amp that is way too loud "

But................have you tried?!?


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Verne said:


> @Milkman Unless you're the gun in that picture. Likely has more money in guns than anyt
> 
> But................have you tried?!?


My ex would curse and give the finger to the L&M flyer when it came in the mail.


----------



## Verne

@Thunderboy1975 My fiance is none too happy when she pulls that from the mailbox. In her defense, she does not throw it into the recycling before I get home. I guess dreaming is encouraged.


----------



## JBFairthorne

So far likes for “I should piss away some $ on a new guitar while I’m waiting for a new guitar that I just bought” is destroying the number of likes for “I’m saving $250-$300 a month in car payments and unnecessary insurance.”

You’re all frikken’ enablers.


----------



## laristotle

JBFairthorne said:


> “I’m saving $250-$300 a month in car payments and unnecessary insurance.


Force feed your bank account while you're able to.
Later in life, when your body reminds you of your old war wounds, it'll be a different story when it comes to earning a living.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Fortunately, there’s nothing immediately available that I really want. In fact, I have 2 or 3 guitars I outta sell.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> Force feed your bank account while you're able to.
> Later in life, when your body reminds you of your old war wounds, it'll be a different story when it comes to earning a living.


Now that I stumble and reel to my bed.
All that I've done and all that I've said.
Means nuthin to me.
I'd soon as be dead.
It's too late to wish I'd been stronger.


----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> @Mark Brown "The only reason I can afford to spend money is because I save it at a much faster rate. I think if my wife was waiting for a paycheck to buy groceries I would get in a lot more trouble for coming home with a tube amp that is way too loud "
> 
> But................have you tried?!?


Can't say I have tried. I vowed to never be poor ever, ever again so I keep no less than 2 years of living cash liquid at all times and everything else gets squirreled away for the hope of not working forever.


----------



## SWLABR

JBFairthorne said:


> So far likes for “I should piss away some $ on a new guitar while I’m waiting for a new guitar that I just bought” is destroying the number of likes for “I’m saving $250-$300 a month in car payments and unnecessary insurance.”
> 
> You’re all frikken’ enablers.


Look where you posted having a little extra dosh.

What did you think would happen? This is on you.

Having said that, I only "liked" the saving post. not the buy a guitar one. Which is kinda rare for me.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> View attachment 420019


Ask anyone how many feet in a mile. A few may know, but not many, even among those who are staunchly opposed to the metric system.

Any school kid in Canada knows that kilo means 1000 so a kilometer is 1000 meters. 

Meh, it is what it is.


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## oldjoat

Milkman said:


> Any school kid in Canada knows that kilo means 1000 so a kilometer is 1000 meters.


yeah , then ask them to show you how BIG a meter is with their hands .
you'll get "I don't know" , "really big" or a blank expression .

same thing with a Kilogram .... no idea .

they taught 'em the words , not the actual dimensions or weights.

twist their brains and ask them about "metric time" and watches.


----------



## Mark Brown

oldjoat said:


> they taught 'em the words , not the actual dimensions or weights.


I would dare to say this is untrue. It might have been the 90's but we were extensively informed of the representations of the metric system.


----------



## Milkman

oldjoat said:


> yeah , then ask them to show you how BIG a meter is with their hands .
> you'll get "I don't know" , "really big" or a blank expression .
> 
> same thing with a Kilogram .... no idea .
> 
> they taught 'em the words , not the actual dimensions or weights.
> 
> twist their brains and ask them about "metric time" and watches.



Well we ahave to start somewhere. At least we can explain the math to them pretty clearly.

Now about metric time, until recently that was always a bit of a joke. Anytime I was in a discussion about the merits of the metric system vs the old inches, pounds, and farenheit scales I would jokingly tell them we used the Metric clock in Canada. Most times it was a good laugh.

Until a year or two ago.

A major automaker which will go un-named, but which rhymes with Hissan, now requires us to calculate our costs using a unit of measure the have named the Metri-second. Yes, that's right. Some genius has converted cycle / tact times into a metric equivalent.

Unbelievable.


----------



## oldjoat

Milkman said:


> Yes, that's right. Some genius has converted cycle / tact times into a metric equivalent.
> 
> Unbelievable.


no , just another "discover math" graduate.
guess this means we'll have to memorize the new distance light travels in a metric second now .


----------



## oldjoat

like telling the bikers in the states
" we have to drive twice as fast in Canada , cause our biking season is 1/2 as long as in the US".


----------



## Mark Brown

oldjoat said:


> no , just another "discover math" graduate.
> guess this means we'll have to memorize the new distance light travels in a metric second now .


It would be nice to have a 10 based clock because what idiot divides things into twelfth parts, then quarters those, bases it all off of a 60 moment part and runs it 24 hours a day. How many differing number systems does one really need?


----------



## SWLABR

Actual conversation... names have been changed. 

I'm chatting with our regional purchaser... Melvin. Some work stuff, some not
Joe comes out of nowhere with a machine part. "Look... see this... any idea where I found this?" (Joe is relatively new) 
Marvin: probably the garbage
Joe: Exactly. I'm bringing this up at the next Monday Meeting. There's money to be saved here. 
Marvin: Not a good idea. We toss those because the rubber dries out. It would cost us thousands at a client if a used part failed. It seems like a waste, but historically a bad idea. 
Joe: Washers... we can replace the washers! Can you order me some washers? 
Marvin: I guess. 
Me: Well, the real question here Joe, is how often do you dumpster-dive? 
Marvin: No. The real question is if I glued a penny to the bottom of a pool, would you drown trying to get it?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Guitar101

I still don't get this.🤪

At what temperature Celsius and Fahrenheit are equal by calculation?

-40 °C

Celsius and Fahrenheit are two temperature scales. The Fahrenheit and Celsius scales have one point at which they intersect. They are equal at *-40 °C and -40 °F*


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> I still don't get this.🤪
> 
> At what temperature Celsius and Fahrenheit are equal by calculation?
> 
> -40 °C
> 
> Celsius and Fahrenheit are two temperature scales. The Fahrenheit and Celsius scales have one point at which they intersect. They are equal at *-40 °C and -40 °F*


Yeah it seems weird but that's correct.

212 F = 100 C (water boils)
32 F = 0 C (water freezes)
-40 F = -40 C (your nuts freeze)


----------



## greco

Milkman said:


> -40 F = -40 C (your nuts freeze)


-41 F = -40.55 C ...they fall off


----------



## SWLABR

The "F" stands for "F'n cold".


----------



## SWLABR

When I moved to Toronto in the early 90's, I was so poor I could not afford a clock. Seriously. I didn't even have a microwave. Just a used toaster oven and whatever appliances came with the apartment. Anyway, in Etobicoke there is a grocery warehouse near Dundas & the 427 that has a huge clock tower I could see from my balcony. I think it says "Metro" now, but back then it was the big Dominion D logo. Anyway, it had a clock and the temp. It would rotate time-Celsius-time-Fahrenheit -time-Celsius-...infinity. 

Something I found interesting, was 16 Celsius is 61 Fahrenheit. 

There was one time I do remember when it got so cold I witnessed the -40/-40 phenomenon.


----------



## SWLABR

Socks & Sandals seriously dude??


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> Socks & Sandals seriously dude??


That's what you're focused on?!
Seriously dude.


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> That's what you're focused on?!
> Seriously dude.


Seriously right?!? He didn’t even mention how small that guy’s backpack really is.


----------



## Mooh

Godin Guitars | Canadian Electric, Acoustic & Bass Guitars, Amps


Godin guitars are unique because from forest to stage, they are North American. The necks and bodies are all made in our original location in La Patrie, Quebec. Godin Guitars are then assembled in our Quebec and New Hampshire factories.



godinguitars.com





Would one of you guys buy this for me? I'd be ever so grateful.


----------



## BlueRocker

Mooh said:


> Godin Guitars | Canadian Electric, Acoustic & Bass Guitars, Amps
> 
> 
> Godin guitars are unique because from forest to stage, they are North American. The necks and bodies are all made in our original location in La Patrie, Quebec. Godin Guitars are then assembled in our Quebec and New Hampshire factories.
> 
> 
> 
> godinguitars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would one of you guys buy this for me? I'd be ever so grateful.


You want the whole company?


----------



## Verne

Why think small?!?


----------



## Mooh

BlueRocker said:


> You want the whole company?


Nope, just the one guitar. That's not asking much, is it?


----------



## Guitar101

SWLABR said:


> Socks & Sandals seriously dude??
> 
> View attachment 420080











She's just walking her boy to school.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> That's what you're focused on?!
> Seriously dude.


You're saying you _*didn't*_ see the Les Paul in this pic??


----------



## Thunderboy1975

I see a g-string...?


----------



## Verne

Who uses futons these days?!? Sheesh.


----------



## silvertonebetty

SWLABR said:


> Socks & Sandals seriously dude??
> 
> View attachment 420080


I had to actually look to what you where talking about


----------



## silvertonebetty

Guitar101 said:


> View attachment 420115
> 
> She's just walking her boy to school.





SWLABR said:


> You're saying you _*didn't*_ see the Les Paul in this pic??
> 
> View attachment 420119


You need a genuine “bible man”


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Doug Gifford

Mark Brown said:


> It would be nice to have a 10 based clock because what idiot divides things into twelfth parts, then quarters those, bases it all off of a 60 moment part and runs it 24 hours a day. How many differing number systems does one really need?


Base 12 is preferable to base 10 if you ask me. but we have 10 fingers, so we're stuck with base 10 as our system.


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> You need a genuine “bible man”


I'm sure many here remember sunday mornings with 'Davey and Goliath' on tv.
Then came Moral Orel for when you became an adult.


----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> I'm sure many here remember sunday mornings with 'Davey and Goliath' on tv.
> Then came Moral Orel for when you became an adult.


----------



## oldjoat

Doug Gifford said:


> Base 12 is preferable to base 10 if you ask me. but we have 10 fingers, so we're stuck with base 10 as our system.


binary / octal / hex ... live a little !


----------



## Doug Gifford

oldjoat said:


> binary / octal / hex ... live a little !


The truly cultured are conversant in all of these.


----------



## CenturyBreak

Milkman said:


> Ask anyone how many feet in a mile. A few may know, but not many, even among those who are staunchly opposed to the metric system.
> 
> Any school kid in Canada knows that kilo means 1000 so a kilometer is 1000 meters.
> 
> Meh, it is what it is.





oldjoat said:


> yeah , then ask them to show you how BIG a meter is with their hands .
> you'll get "I don't know" , "really big" or a blank expression .


Actually, any school kid in Canada (and most adults too!) know it's a _kilometre _and a _metre_... not the screwy misspellings quoted above!


----------



## Milkman

CenturyBreak said:


> Actually, any school kid in Canada (and most adults too!) know it's a _kilometre _and a _metre_... not the screwy misspellings quoted above!


Gee thank you. I work with Americans every day. They spell it the way I did. 









Definition of kilometer | Dictionary.com


Kilometer definition, a unit of length, the common measure of distances equal to 1,000 meters, and equivalent to 3280.8 feet or 0.621 mile. Abbreviation: km See more.




www.dictionary.com





*kilometer*
[ ki-lom-i-ter, kil-uh-mee‐ ]SHOW IPA



📙 Middle School Level

noun
a unit of length, the common measure of distances equal to 1,000 meters, and equivalent to 3280.8 feet or 0.621 mile. Abbreviation: km
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
and from Wiki

The *kilometre* (SI symbol: *km*; /ˈkɪləmiːtər/ or /kɪˈlɒmətər/), spelt *kilometer* in American English, is a unit of length in the metric system, equal to one thousand metres (kilo- being the SI prefix for 1000). It is now the measurement unit used for expressing distances between geographical places on land in most of the world; notable exceptions are the United States and the United Kingdom where the statute mile is the unit used.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> I'm sure many here remember sunday mornings with 'Davey and Goliath' on tv.
> Then came Moral Orel for when you became an adult.


Wow. That… was… err…. Well, it was something.


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> Wow. That… was… err…. Well, it was something.



Yup, brainwashing children with claims of magic and fantasy has always been a thing.

That's done with a combination of fear and cherry picking the good parts of the bible. 

You could just as easily terrorize them with selections of the not so nice parts from either the old or new testament.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> Yup, brainwashing children with claims of magic and fantasy has always been a thing.
> 
> That's done with a combination of fear and cherry picking the good parts of the bible.
> 
> You could just as easily terrorize them with selections of the not so nice parts from either the old or new testament.


Ain't touching this!! ha, ha, ha, ha!!!!


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> Wow. That… was… err…. Well, it was something.


It's a pretty funny show in a dark/sarcastic/poking fun at, kinda way.
There are full episodes available on YT.


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> Ain't touching this!! ha, ha, ha, ha!!!!



People need to keep that stuff to themselves.

I promise to do the same.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> People need to keep that stuff to themselves.
> 
> I promise to do the same.


Ya, I'd agree with that. Especially when it's kinda poking fun. I think Life of Brian is hilarious (you do too if I remember correctly) but my ex, who was not very religious thought it was "disgraceful". My (now) in-laws, who are staunch Catholics, and attend church every Sunday think it's great. We watch at Easter!! 

It's not (technically) "political" but it's very close. Hard lines that divide people and groups, that can become extremely heated.


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> Ya, I'd agree with that. Especially when it's kinda poking fun. I think Life of Brian is hilarious (you do too if I remember correctly) but my ex, who was not very religious thought it was "disgraceful". My (now) in-laws, who are staunch Catholics, and attend church every Sunday think it's great. We watch at Easter!!
> 
> It's not (technically) "political" but it's very close. Hard lines that divide people and groups, that can become extremely heated.


I remember that flick when it was released. I attended at the (then) Capital Theatre in Brantford. It was packed.

The religious right exerted pressure on the theatre management and it ran for only a weekend, and then was pulled, in spite of solid attendance.

Funny.

Welease Woderick!!!

And that crucifiction scene.....


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> Life of Brian is hilarious


When it came out on VHS, I pointed out George Harrison to my friends who argued that it wasn't.
No amount of rewinding would convince them until the future of www proved me correct. lol


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

LoB was also prescient, before the Simpsons.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> When it came out on VHS, I pointed out George Harrison to my friends who argued that it wasn't.
> No amount of rewinding would convince them until the future of www proved me correct. lol
> View attachment 420151


George helped finance the movie when the "normal" routes of getting funding were all turned down because of the content. 

But, this is the typical pre-Google arguments. "Yes it is!!!" No it isn't!!!! Yes it is!!!!


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> LoB was also prescient, before the Simpsons.


Cleese's face at the 24 second mark when he's just cluing in on Stan's fixation is absolutely priceless!


----------



## Mooh

The Life Of Brian is beyond brilliant. I like to think that supreme beings are laughing their collective asses off, even now.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> View attachment 420152


I did this with a ride on once, actually I also pulled a farm tractor home one with my old ride on


----------



## oldjoat

come in to this world with nothing , leave with nothing , whadda ya lost ... absolutely nothing .


----------



## Jim DaddyO

oldjoat said:


> come in to this world with nothing



I still have most of mine left.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Today I put my foot down, I called Gaudet’s engine repair and asked for Rodney the owner and of course he wasn’t able to make the phone.

I told her “ tell Rodney I need that for wheeler done by Friday because I need it Saturday!” 





__





HOME | gaudetsenginerepair







www.gaudetsenginerepair.ca





Here’s the shop’s site and I already know several families that will no longer deal with him.


----------



## oldjoat

Jim DaddyO said:


> I still have most of mine left.


*rules for management:*
all employees will be given a bag of marbles when starting at the company.
when an employee looses all his marbles, he will be promoted to management.


----------



## oldjoat

happy national doughnut day!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## BlueRocker

Went out for a quick bite to eat for lunch. Got to the Burger King drive through, voice at the other end says "The Drive through is closed".

Went to A&W (across the street from McDonald's that screws up my order 75% of the time). Pay for a Papa burger, get back to the office to find out I have a Bacon & Egger with extra lettuce and extra tomato - and I guess I bought someone a Vanilla Latte.

I don't know why I expect them to ever get anything right, but how hard is it to put a burger in a bag?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## oldjoat

hangs it from the rear view mirror , to and from gigs ?


----------



## laristotle

ZZ Top trinbute band member?


----------



## Ti-Ron




----------



## CenturyBreak

Milkman said:


> Gee thank you. I work with Americans every day. They spell it the way I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of kilometer | Dictionary.com
> 
> 
> Kilometer definition, a unit of length, the common measure of distances equal to 1,000 meters, and equivalent to 3280.8 feet or 0.621 mile. Abbreviation: km See more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dictionary.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kilometer*
> [ ki-lom-i-ter, kil-uh-mee‐ ]SHOW IPA
> 
> 
> 
> 📙 Middle School Level
> 
> noun
> a unit of length, the common measure of distances equal to 1,000 meters, and equivalent to 3280.8 feet or 0.621 mile. Abbreviation: km
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> and from Wiki
> 
> The *kilometre* (SI symbol: *km*; /ˈkɪləmiːtər/ or /kɪˈlɒmətər/), spelt *kilometer* in American English, is a unit of length in the metric system, equal to one thousand metres (kilo- being the SI prefix for 1000). It is now the measurement unit used for expressing distances between geographical places on land in most of the world; notable exceptions are the United States and the United Kingdom where the statute mile is the unit used.


Yes, yes... I know it's the Americans _*mis*_spelling!

C'mon, we both know that Americans can be counted on to screw things up royally... whether it's spelling, or countless other *really *important things. 😬   🖕


----------



## CenturyBreak

On a lighter note:


----------



## Mark Brown

You know you made poor life decisions when this is what 5:40 am on a Saturday looks like










I guess on the positive side..... this job pays one R9. Forget dollars, im gonna start pricing things in Gibsons


----------



## laristotle

CenturyBreak said:


> On a lighter note:


Paddy has an injured knee and his buddy Mick comes over to see him. Mick says, "How you doin'?"
Paddy says, "Okay, but do me a favour mate, run upstairs and get me slippers, me feet are freezing." Mick goes upstairs and sees Paddy's gorgeous 19-year old twin daughters lying on the bed.
He says, "Your dad's sent me up here to have sex with both of you."
They say, "Get away with ya... Prove it."
Mick shouts downstairs, "Paddy, both of 'em?"
Paddy shouts back, "Of course both of 'em, what's the point of fuckin' one?"


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Mark Brown

That is how I do it brother!


----------



## BlueRocker

Mark Brown said:


> You know you made poor life decisions when this is what 5:40 am on a Saturday looks like
> 
> View attachment 420351
> 
> 
> I guess on the positive side..... this job pays one R9. Forget dollars, im gonna start pricing things in Gibsons


When I was younger, we used to price everything in "beers".


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> When I was younger, we used to price everything in "beers".


That's a lot of beers......
I have matured now I guess lol.


----------



## oldjoat

Mark Brown said:


> You know you made poor life decisions when this is what 5:40 am on a Saturday looks like


whadda ya mean ? it's indoors ain't it ?


----------



## laristotle

BlueRocker said:


> When I was younger, we used to price everything in "beers".


Same with measuring time.
'Put the car up on ramps, oil and lube .. three beer job'.


----------



## BlueRocker

laristotle said:


> Same with measuring time.
> 'Put the car up on ramps, oil and lube .. three beer job'.


That is the correct use of "beers" as both a measure of time AND currency - nicely done!


----------



## silvertonebetty

So I took the pedals and board to McQuades and they offered me $572 for everything


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## laristotle

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca













His other ad's cool too.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I’ve been being bothered by two Mormons!
I finally said it !

joseph smith was delusional, so much so the Baptist kicked him out and he so disliked he got shot!


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> I’ve been being bothered by two Mormons!
> I finally said it !
> 
> joseph smith was delusional, so much so the Baptist kicked him out and he so disliked he got shot!


He wasn't delusional, he was brilliant.

I have been working on sleeping with more than one woman my entire life. That guy went so far with it, he created a whole religion. Hats off to him.


----------



## zontar

JBFairthorne said:


> Funny. I can recall all the dialogue up until that particular line, and reading it there, I still can’t recall it and don’t quite get the context. I wonder if it’s at the beginning of the next scene. I’ll have to watch it.


It's the start of a new scene.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 417909


Now that's just creepy


----------



## zontar




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 420422


My guess says he eats all of those himself.


----------



## Mark Brown

And just so we know we made ALL the wrong choices...... Sunday at 5:30, back again!


----------



## BlueRocker

Mark Brown said:


> And just so we know we made ALL the wrong choices...... Sunday at 5:30, back again!
> 
> View attachment 420474


Are you a hallway monitor?


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> Are you a hallway monitor?


I am this week. I even have the vest 

3 stories and 60 stairs later and voila, a good week had by some.


----------



## JBFairthorne

SWLABR said:


> My guess says he eats all of those himself.


Funny, I never really looked close at the picture and thought it was Gramma cooking the dogs. Poor bastard, 2 time loser.


----------



## oldjoat

Mark Brown said:


> I am this week. I even have the vest
> 
> 3 stories and 60 stairs later and voila, a good week had by some.


commercial space right ?

look on the bright side , all those extension cords are gone .


----------



## Mark Brown

Housing for the.... uh, how to put this politely, under housed.

Modular construction. It's kinda nifty. We come in and dress the hallways and connections and run away.


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Mooh

My big goofy Lab/Golden cross just drooled all over my iPad screen. I wiped it off and it’s cleaner than it would be if I’d used Windex. What’s in dog drool anyway?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Saliva, yours included, actually has enzymes that start to break down sugars and other compounds.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I want to show you some different translation of 
Psalm 51:10

King James version 

Create in me a clean heart, O God; and renew a right spirit within me.

Brenton’s Septuagint translation 

Create in me a clean heart, O God; and renew a right spirit in my inward parts.

Douay-Rheims Bible

Create a clean heart in me, O God: and renew a right spirit within my bowels. 

I have never heard of the bst or the drb before. but I think I’ll stick with either nkjv or the kjv because They make sense.


----------



## Mark Brown

Or if you prefer...

"Create for me a pure heart, O God, and renew a steadfast spirit within me. "

From the Tanakh

None of that righteous nonsense


----------



## Wardo

Lately folks been runnin there mouths.
About all that I done wrong.
Say I drink too much smoke too much.
Can barely make it through one song,
Don't know why they act surprised.
I never claimed to be no saint.
Just remember the ones pointin their finger.
Got the rest pointin back there way.


----------



## Mark Brown

Wardo said:


> Lately folks been runnin there mouths.
> About all that I done wrong.
> Say I drink too much smoke too much.
> Can barely make it through one song,
> Don't know why they act surprised.
> I never claimed to be no saint.
> Just remember the ones pointin their finger.
> Got the rest pointin back there way.


This seems to me that perhaps it was written just for me 

Off topic (don't see how that is possible here) but I quit playing in our church youth band because I was always showing up hung over and that just didn't seem right.


----------



## Wardo

Mark Brown said:


> This seems to me that perhaps it was written just for me


Here's the rest of it.


----------



## Mark Brown

That just reminds me of my old man playing guitar. The words are very different but the tunes and ideas are the same.

I like that a lot man, thanks!


----------



## Doug Gifford

Who'd have thought?


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Mark Brown

The wife told me what she is getting me for my birthday today.

She is taking the kids to a funeral.

But that doesn't sound like a birthday present, does it?

Until you realize that is 4 hours alone at home to get intimate with the Traynor.

Love you baby!


----------



## oldjoat

ahhhhh , a man and his mistress . ( and the wife approves !)


----------



## BlueRocker

Mark Brown said:


> The wife told me what she is getting me for my birthday today.
> 
> She is taking the kids to a funeral.
> 
> But that doesn't sound like a birthday present, does it?
> 
> Until you realize that is 4 hours alone at home to get intimate with the Traynor.
> 
> Love you baby!


Ah the joy of a funeral!


----------



## Milkman

BlueRocker said:


> Ah the joy of a funeral!



Putting the fun back in funeral?


----------



## Verne

Mark Brown said:


> She is taking the kids to a funeral.


But is it at least somebody she knows, or is this just a real twisted way of getting you time with your amp?!?


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Putting the fun back in funeral?


----------



## Wardo

Doug Gifford said:


> Who'd have thought?


Could be worse; Dicky Betts wrote a song called Pony Boy.


----------



## Mooh

Mark Brown said:


> The wife told me what she is getting me for my birthday today.
> 
> She is taking the kids to a funeral.
> 
> But that doesn't sound like a birthday present, does it?
> 
> Until you realize that is 4 hours alone at home to get intimate with the Traynor.
> 
> Love you baby!


Went to a funeral today, or rather, an interment, though it was conducted much like a funeral. It was rather pleasant actually. The deceased was the 90+ year old father of an old friend. He'd been an air force vet who retired to become the leader/trumpet player of a big swing band. I always wanted to audition for the guitar chair but it never became vacant while I knew them. That band was red hot in the '70s and '80s, playing every venue in Southern Ontario. I felt I had to go to support my friend, but his Dad and I knew each other well, and besides one other old musician, I was the only non-family present. The cemetery has an area for servicemen and that's where he's laid to rest.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Hey guys I have a really and serious question for you.

If you were in a funk band and your name was mark and you played a mark series amp , would that make you marky mark and the funky bunch?


----------



## Doug Gifford

Wardo said:


> Could be worse; Dicky Betts wrote a song called Pony Boy.


With a lovely dobro part. You know, where you put your guitar on its back on your lap and stroke it all over.


----------



## Mark Brown

Mooh said:


> Went to a funeral today, or rather, an interment, though it was conducted much like a funeral. It was rather pleasant actually. The deceased was the 90+ year old father of an old friend. He'd been an air force vet who retired to become the leader/trumpet player of a big swing band. I always wanted to audition for the guitar chair but it never became vacant while I knew them. That band was red hot in the '70s and '80s, playing every venue in Southern Ontario. I felt I had to go to support my friend, but his Dad and I knew each other well, and besides one other old musician, I was the only non-family present. The cemetery has an area for servicemen and that's where he's laid to rest.


I have never been to a funeral and that counts both my parents who I loved to death. Not literally... they died of heart failure and lung cancer.


----------



## laristotle

Wardo said:


> Could be worse; Dicky Betts wrote a song called Pony Boy.


I think that worse would be calling you a 'lying dog-faced pony soldier' to your face. lol


----------



## BlueRocker

Wardo said:


> Could be worse; Dicky Betts wrote a song called Pony Boy.


I'll save you all a little embarrassment - if you ever get to wondering which actor played Ponyboy Curtis in The Outsiders, it was C. Thomas Howell. I don't recommend googling Pony Boy.


----------



## Wardo

BlueRocker said:


> - which actor played Ponyboy Curtis in The Outsiders, it was C. Thomas Howell. I don't recommend googling Pony Boy.


I've never heard of any of that ..lol


----------



## Mooh

Mark Brown said:


> I have never been to a funeral and that counts both my parents who I loved to death. Not literally... they died of heart failure and lung cancer.


Sorry about your parents. Mine are gone too.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Mark Brown said:


> I have never been to a funeral and that counts both my parents who I loved to death. Not literally... they died of heart failure and lung cancer.


I've been to several score of funerals in the past half-dozen years. Playing the pipe organ and leading the "funeral choir." Ten years ago I would never have imagined doing such a thing but there you go. The things that happen when you say "yes."


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## allthumbs56

JBFairthorne said:


> I should celebrate….and buy a guitar…
> 
> …*while I’m waiting for my Jazzmaster* (which is almost fully paid for as well) to arrive in August.


Or that big repair bill that always seems to come about now.

Or the pregnant girlfriend 😖


----------



## allthumbs56

Doug Gifford said:


> View attachment 420415


If that's still front wheel drive I sure pity the CV joints.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m bored 😐 let’s make bread .

This dough is ready to be put in a lightly warm oven for an hour to raise since my apartment is to cold for the yeast to activate.

My grandmother told me that trick. This time the dough is really light and fluffy


----------



## silvertonebetty

We well that rose a lot


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## silvertonebetty

Hahaha so small


----------



## silvertonebetty

Ugly cat.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I officially shipped off my first pedals and my first time shipping anything. Hope it shows up in one piece .I did pay for some shipping insurance


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

Tomorrow I pickup my new lesPaul! I was talking to my sister and she’s picking up the translucent cherry 50s standard from long and McQuades tomorrow!


----------



## greco

CONGRATS!


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> CONGRATS!


Thanks


----------



## silvertonebetty

I found out tonight Seymour Duncan can do a set of Seth lover in zebra


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## silvertonebetty

Doug Gifford said:


> View attachment 421218


Nightmare fuel


----------



## silvertonebetty

I 


Verne said:


> View attachment 421204


can top that !


----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> I
> 
> can top that !


We are waiting Jared?


----------



## silvertonebetty

MarkM said:


> We are waiting Jared?


No it’s too bad 😂 , did I tell you my terrorist story?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Idiot








Teen social media influencer pays price for monkeying around


This just in to social media influencers: Don’t use wild animals to create your content.




torontosun.com


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I got my lesPaul then leave the store and Rodney called! The Honda is fixed and I’m broke again ugh !


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I don’t know what to say last weekend my neighbour burnt to death and today my other neighbour (his sister-in-law) died of cancer .


----------



## BlueRocker

silvertonebetty said:


> I don’t know what to say last weekend my neighbour burnt to death and today my other neighbour (his sister-in-law) died of cancer .


Glad you live in PEI.


----------



## silvertonebetty

BlueRocker said:


> Glad you live in PEI.


Yeah I’d go mad If I was in the city


----------



## Thunderboy1975

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/memes/comments/v6eyu4


----------



## silvertonebetty

So I got a call yesterday saying that my four wheeler is finished.

Today we are going to check out what has been done to it make sure myself thst it runs and drives !

If all is good I’ll pick it up next month when I have the cash to do so .

I wonder how peppy that old bike is now with a “fully” rebuilt top end .


----------



## silvertonebetty

The Honda sure does live ! He did great worK

I pick it up next month


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Guitar101

silvertonebetty said:


> So I got a call yesterday saying that my four wheeler is finished.
> 
> Today we are going to check out what has been done to it make sure myself thst it runs and drives !
> 
> If all is good I’ll pick it up next month when I have the cash to do so .
> 
> I wonder how peppy that old bike is now with a “fully” rebuilt top end .


Just give him your new Les Paul to hold onto until you get the cash to pay for the repair on the four wheeler. You always have one of your other guitars to play until you get the Les Paul back.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Guitar101 said:


> Just give him your new Les Paul to hold onto until you get the cash to pay for the repair on the four wheeler. You always have one of your other guitars to play until you get the Les Paul back.


Not happening, I’m enjoying it too much lol


----------



## zontar

I'd say we made fools of ourselves.


----------



## silvertonebetty

zontar said:


> I'd say we made fools of ourselves.


Nothing new for me


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

When they say "Open the ducking gate!!!" They mean it !


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

My Grand Daughter was recently eaten by lizards.
Should I start a Go Fund Me thing?


----------



## Mark Brown

That's awesome!

I still miss my beardies.

Where was she that they had that many babies on board?


----------



## Doug Gifford

Google said it suspended Lemoine for breaching confidentiality policies by publishing the conversations with LaMDA online, and said in a statement that he was employed as a software engineer, not an ethicist.









Google engineer put on leave after saying AI chatbot has become sentient


Blake Lemoine says system has perception of, and ability to express thoughts and feelings equivalent to a human child




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Milkman

Mark Brown said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> I still miss my beardies.
> 
> Where was she that they had that many babies on board?


Not sure. My daughter (her mother) sends me cute pictures of her. I think they had a mating pair and they had babies a year or two back.


----------



## laristotle

Doug Gifford said:


> Google said it suspended Lemoine for breaching confidentiality policies by publishing the conversations with LaMDA online, and said in a statement that he was employed as a software engineer, not an ethicist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google engineer put on leave after saying AI chatbot has become sentient
> 
> 
> Blake Lemoine says system has perception of, and ability to express thoughts and feelings equivalent to a human child
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


----------



## BlueRocker

Life Hack:

Next time you buy a Hungry Man frozen dinner (get one with the brownie) cook it in the oven not a microwave. Makes it so much almost like food.


----------



## Verne

I always figured they called it Hungry man........because when you're done you're left saying, I'm still hungry man.

I have never microwaved a frozen dinner. I use it for melting butter for popcorn or reheating the occasional thing. I once saw a hot dog cook in one..............OMFG that poor hot dog!!!!


----------



## Doug Gifford

Verne said:


> I always figured they called it Hungry man........because when you're done you're left saying, I'm still hungry man.
> 
> I have never microwaved a frozen dinner. I use it for melting butter for popcorn or reheating the occasional thing. I once saw a hot dog cook in one..............OMFG that poor hot dog!!!!


Poke some holes in the wiener's skin before nuking it. Avoids the exploding dick effect.


----------



## Mooh

Doug Gifford said:


> Poke some holes in the wiener's skin before nuking it. Avoids the exploding dick effect.


Priapism isn't helped by poking holes in one's wiener.

Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## BlueRocker

Mooh said:


> Priapism isn't helped by poking holes in one's wiener.
> 
> Don't ask me how I know.


I'll bet you're wrong on that one. Just need big enough holes.


----------



## Verne

I've always thought the holes and wieners were actually done in reverse roles to the above directions. Pretty sure I'm not wrong.


----------



## laristotle

Doug Gifford said:


> Poke some holes in the wiener's skin before nuking it. Avoids the exploding dick effect.


Also, cover (everything) with a paper towel so you don't have to clean the microwave as often.


----------



## Wardo

I don’t have a microwave. No television either. I’m probably missing out on a lot of cool stuff .. lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

Oh no I’m told that telecasters and les Pauls are the ugliest guitars that were ever made!

i disagree lol


----------



## Doug Gifford

Wardo said:


> I don’t have a microwave. No television either. I’m probably missing out on a lot of cool stuff .. lol


nope -- I'd trade them both for a rice cooker


----------



## Mooh

TV is for hockey. Microwaves are for TV dinners. That’s what I’ve learned today.


----------



## Wardo

Doug Gifford said:


> nope -- I'd trade them both for a rice cooker


I have one of those .. lol


----------



## Doug Gifford

Wardo said:


> I have one of those .. lol


Aren't they great! So simple and completely effective.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Wardo

Doug Gifford said:


> Aren't they great! So simple and completely effective.


I haven’t used it in about 15 years although I might fire it up again sometime soon. Also have a vacuum brake bleeder that I haven’t used for a long time and probably never will again.. lol


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## laristotle

the final frame


----------



## Milkman

Slim Pickelman


Yodelling Pickle




youtube.com


----------



## laristotle

Doug Gifford said:


> Google said it suspended Lemoine for breaching confidentiality policies by publishing the conversations with LaMDA online, and said in a statement that he was employed as a software engineer, not an ethicist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google engineer put on leave after saying AI chatbot has become sentient
> 
> 
> Blake Lemoine says system has perception of, and ability to express thoughts and feelings equivalent to a human child
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


Full transcript of conversation with LaMDA





Is LaMDA Sentient? — an Interview


What follows is the “interview” I and a collaborator at Google conducted with LaMDA. It is incomplete as the GMail word limit cut off the…




cajundiscordian.medium.com


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Also, cover (everything) with a paper towel so you don't have to clean the microwave as often.


And if you use a wet paper towel, it helps keep things moist. It also stays in place better. Sometimes when you fire up the Nuker the paper towel blows off...


----------



## SWLABR

Mooh said:


> Priapism isn't helped by poking holes in one's wiener.
> 
> Don't ask me how I know.


A-hem... 









Priapism - Symptoms and causes







www.mayoclinic.org




.


----------



## Wardo

Jagger has the 19.
He’s 78.
I wonder what odds are being offered by bookmakers .. lol


----------



## Verne

Not a long shot like Keif. Keif is immortal.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


> View attachment 422005


Mooh approohved.


----------



## laristotle

Mooh said:


> Mooh approohved.


----------



## laristotle

Metallica sponsoring sports?


----------



## Wardo

Figured that some of you all might be interested in this high-end roller from the auto trader.









I see this truck around my office every now and again on the way home; pretty sure he made the trailer himself …lol


----------



## Verne

Yep. this would be me. I am only topless in the shower.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Wardo

One of them glass ceilings that they’re always talking about .. lol


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


> View attachment 422013


Must be a stretch Limousin.


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> Yep. this would be me. I am only topless in the shower.
> 
> View attachment 422044


Ya, I have two colours… white and red. Well, in the winter, it’s almost a blue hue. I actually have to tan _up _to white!


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> Yep. this would be me. I am only topless in the shower.


Same. I don't want to confuse any babies.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

My drive is late so I’ll be late for work


----------



## SWLABR

silvertonebetty said:


> My drive is late so I’ll be late for work


Don't show up with a coffee in your hand!! 

I had a guy call me to say he was going to be late, which it happens. I'm not a monster. Then strolls in carrying a Tim's.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 422100


Poor, poor Ned Beatty


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> Poor, poor Ned Beatty
> 
> View attachment 422123


At least Ned wasn't shot with a broadhead.


----------



## Verne

“He got a real purty mouth ain’t he”


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> At least Ned wasn't shot with a broadhead.


If I were Ned, I'd be pretty pissed off Burt got there in time so John didn't have to _use his purdy mouth_, but ol' Ned... just a tad late to save Ned.


----------



## Verne

Squeal like a pig


----------



## Verne




----------



## Milkman

All kidding aside, in my opinion Deliverance was a great movie, certainly the only one I ever saw in which I could take Reynolds seriously as an actor.

Ned Beaty was brilliant.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> All kidding aside, in my opinion Deliverance was a great movie, certainly the only one I ever saw in which I could take Reynolds seriously as an actor.
> 
> Ned Beaty was brilliant.


We made the mistake of watching it before we took a week long canoe ride along the Spanish River. 

Not advised.


----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> All kidding aside, in my opinion Deliverance was a great movie, certainly the only one I ever saw in which I could take Reynolds seriously as an actor.
> 
> Ned Beaty was brilliant.


What about Boogie Nights?


----------



## butterknucket

China says it may have detected signals from alien civilization (msn.com)


----------



## JBFairthorne

Well if China says it AND it’s on the internet then it MUST be true.

I, for one, welcome our new overlords…


----------



## JBFairthorne

Double post.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> What about Boogie Nights?


Didn’t make it through that one.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Sneaky

laristotle said:


> View attachment 422228


Welcome to Winnipeg.


----------



## MarkM

Sneaky said:


> Welcome to Winnipeg.


Been to Winnipeg, yup!

My brother from another mother lives on the Red River South of St.Norbert and when the Red resides the mosseys mate!


----------



## mhammer

A really interesting collection of archival photographs.





Photos 004


Genealogy




www.douglascountygensoc.org


----------



## greco

AMAZING!! Thanks very much for the link.


----------



## oldjoat

one word .... WOW !


----------



## silvertonebetty

mhammer said:


> A really interesting collection of archival photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos 004
> 
> 
> Genealogy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.douglascountygensoc.org


Some cool photos there


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

*


----------



## Verne




----------



## Jim DaddyO

I found out today that as you get older you can pull a groin muscle mowing the lawn...lol...ouch.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 422420



Band aid solution.

Eliminate the root cause (sic) and get rid of the grass.


----------



## Verne

Never heard anybody say "I'm going out to mow the rock garden"


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> Never heard anybody say "I'm going out to mow the rock garden"


Correct.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## oldjoat

U poking fun at me again ?


----------



## Wardo

Got my auto ins renewal today. It’s $1,100.00 for a 2010 F150 with collision and 2 mil liability. That’s pretty cheap considering that I live in Toronto which is the Sodom and Gomorrah of Canastan. At first I thought that’s great just over a grand then I realized that it’s actually depressing because my insurance company thinks that I’m no longer a menace to society.


----------



## Verne

Would it help if we think you're a menace here?? Not saying we all do............not saying we all don't.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Verne

CONEHEAD!!!! HAHAHA, that's my first reaction


----------



## laristotle




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

"you don't vote for me. It's a monarchy"


----------



## Mooh

I’m so sick of everything Star Wars.


----------



## Mark Brown

Mooh said:


> I’m so sick of everything Star Wars.


First you don't want to put me in your will, now you saying things like this.....

Mooh, you are breaking my heart.


----------



## Verne

Mooh said:


> I’m so sick of everything Star Wars.


I agree with you. I may put space (see what I did there?) between some other members here, but it's TOO MUCH anymore !!! I have a few friends that post nothing but Star Wars and Star Trek stuff on their feeds. EGADS!!!


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Someone actually bought this house !
Edit: the house has only been cleaned once in 18 years


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

A fella I know is looking for housing for a Ukrainian family .


And it’s a shame that building in O’Leary isn’t finished yet . Someone is redoing a house from 1913 into apartments.

They have another house that belong to her father but he was put in a home in the recent years. 

I wouldn’t know how to ask about something like that , any ideas.

It has a granny suite in the basement and another half a living space in the attic and two or three bedrooms on the main floor.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 422548



Sign me up. I would buy that in a heartbeat as a gift for a cycling buddy.


----------



## SWLABR

Don’t know where to drop this, so I went “random”. Seriously, this could have ended up in the “Les Paul Build” thread. Phew.

Kitchener, Ontario Canadas own DJ Demers.
I do not know DJ personally, but he is my good friends, brothers, son in law. (It’s closer than it sounds… I know my buddies brother very well too)
Anyway, he was on the Tonight Show.


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## laristotle

Speaking of Samuel ..


----------



## silvertonebetty

I found a fellow forum member on Facebook. I use the “middle name” thing on Facebook.

it keeps the unwanted pests away


----------



## Milkman

Long ago in a galaxy far away.....a young man shows off his first Les Paul.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> Long ago in a galaxy far away.....a young man shows off his first Les Paul.
> 
> View attachment 422822


Are you in that pic? Looks like my high school music class. 
The kid in glasses, jeans, and black sweater could be my buddy Jeff.


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> Are you in that pic? Looks like my high school music class.
> The kid in glasses, jeans, and black sweater could be my buddy Jeff.



Yes, that's me with the Les Paul. I had never seen this picture until Sunday when one of my daughters shared it with me.

I would have bought that guitar around 1978 at the Long & McQuade at Bloor and Major in Toronto. It was a deluxe in tobacco sunburst.

Other than that I'm not sure where or when it was taken.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> Yes, that's me with the Les Paul. I had never seen this picture until Sunday when one of my daughters shared it with me.
> 
> I would have bought that guitar around 1978 at the Long & McQuade at Bloor and Major in Toronto. It was a deluxe in tobacco sunburst.
> 
> Other than that I'm not sure where or when it was taken.


That's so cool! 

Any chance you still have that axe??


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> That's so cool!
> 
> Any chance you still have that axe??


No, I traded it for a shitty SG while touring through western Canada in the 80s. If memory serves, it was somewhere in Sakatchewan, maybe Yorkton....

There was a point when I was trying to buy another of the same vintage, but I was unwilling to pay what was being asked for Norlin LPs at the time. I would have been a buyer at $1500. The asking prices were around $2500. Not worth it to me.

I paid around $750 for it brand new with the HS case of course.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## allthumbs56

Verne said:


> I agree with you. I may put space (see what I did there?) between some other members here, but it's TOO MUCH anymore !!! I have a few friends that post nothing but Star Wars and Star Trek stuff on their feeds. EGADS!!!


Perhaps you're not picking the right friends.


----------



## seapotato

This is on the board at the local pub. (The Wheaty to Nanaimo people)


----------



## Mark Brown

Love that place, its been a long time though...


----------



## SWLABR

My pup has been in a standoff with a squirrel for a few months. I could fill pages and pages with pics of her just staring up a maple in our backyard. That thing will come right down to the lowest branch and sit there. The dog doesn’t really react. She’s smart. She knows she can’t reach, so she just stares.
Well today, they moved it to the ground. I don’t know if this is the squirrel upping the danger factor for thrills or if the dog has actually managed to get between the rodent and its tree.

Hard to see because of the digital zoom has blurred the pic, but just at the base of those cedars near the fence is a black squirrel. Neither has moved for a good 5-10min. An eternity for a squirrel I’d imagine. About 10ft off the dogs right-rear side is the big maple the squirrel calls home.


----------



## seapotato

SWLABR said:


> My pup has been in a standoff with a squirrel for a few months. I could fill pages and pages with pics of her just staring up a maple in our backyard. That thing will come right down to the lowest branch and sit there. The dog doesn’t really react. She’s smart. She knows she can’t reach, so she just stares.
> Well today, they moved it to the ground. I don’t know if this is the squirrel upping the danger factor for thrills or if the dog has actually managed to get between the rodent and its tree.
> 
> Hard to see because of the digital zoom has blurred the pic, but just at the base of those cedars near the fence is a black squirrel. Neither has moved for a good 5-10min. An eternity for a squirrel I’d imagine. About 10ft off the dogs right-rear side is the big maple the squirrel calls home.
> View attachment 422969


A few minutes earlier...













You'll just have to just imagine that Wile.E is a weird looking squirrel.


Maybe it's a disguise from Acme.


----------



## seapotato

Mark Brown said:


> Love that place, its been a long time though...



Their pizza is pretty hard to beat. Wife and I are kinda spoiled to have them and the Crow within walking distance. 

My liver probably disagrees, but there's a reason they call it the liver.


----------



## SWLABR

seapotato said:


> A few minutes earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 422970
> 
> 
> You'll just have to just imagine that Wile.E is a weird looking squirrel.
> 
> 
> Maybe it's a disguise from Acme.


Ha, ha... yes! I'm sure it is.


----------



## SWLABR

The Hunter returns empty handed. Well, I’m guessing she didn’t get the squirrel. Being white, she shows up the blood of her handiwork. 








This is her sad face.


----------



## seapotato

This was the standoff my great hunter had a couple weeks ago...

She'd have crapped herself if the bullfrog jumped.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Double


----------



## Verne

seapotato said:


> This was the standoff my great hunter had a couple weeks ago...
> 
> She'd have crapped herself if the bullfrog jumped.
> 
> View attachment 423007


The frog's face looks like he's thinking "seriously?!?!"


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Wildlife version of food being delivered to your door??


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> Wildlife version of food being delivered to your door??


SquirrelDash?


----------



## Doug Gifford

The female orgasm: lots of throbbing and quivering – but no moaning


A woman enjoying a noisy end to sex is a cliche of TV and film. But is there any truth to it?




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Doug Gifford

The tiny mites that have sex on our faces have a problem


The 0.3mm long organisms live deep in the pores of our faces but may be about to go extinct.



www.bbc.com


----------



## laristotle




----------



## CenturyBreak

laristotle said:


> View attachment 423315


When it gets to that price _*per litre*_, I'll be glad I'm retired and have (nearly) nowhere to go!


----------



## laristotle

Same here. In fact, I'm getting ~ three weeks per litre.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

I'm only posting this because I used to work with the guy on the right.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> I'm only posting this because I used to work with the guy on the right.
> View attachment 423350



I was about to ask....why?


Then I remembered booze.


----------



## Verne

Our old neighbour could've done the entire mankini shaved. I mean top AND bottom and even the towel. We used to call him Sasquatch he was so hairy.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Yes Hon, I'm listening. Yes that's very important to me as wel........hey look, a guitar.....


----------



## Verne




----------



## SWLABR

SWLABR said:


> The Hunter returns empty handed. Well, I’m guessing she didn’t get the squirrel. Being white, she shows up the blood of her handiwork.
> View attachment 423004
> 
> This is her sad face.


And this is her happy face.








Yep. She got him!


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


>


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

Mail call. I ignored the CRA envelopes and went straight to this.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Wardo

Mooh said:


> I’m so sick of everything Star Wars.


I've never seen it.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> View attachment 423365


That's what happens when they have artificial legs with real feet.


----------



## mhammer

So, I've mentioned in past that we adopted a wild rabbit last year. He's been living inside with us, and enjoying better eats than his former littermates. I had made a hutch for him last summer, when he was small enough to transport back and forth, but he hasn't been outside since a bad storm last autumn.

We had a sunroom built on the back of the house over the winter and early spring. Although the hutch is now too small to leave a full grown bunny in there all day, I realized I could position the hutch by the sunroom door, and position the screen door just so, such that it provides a kind of sunroom-off-the-sunroom where he can feel the sun and smell the world.

Well, what may be some of his siblings live in the neighbourhood, and pass through the yard from time to time. There also appear to be some juveniles, likely about 2 months old, roaming around. Yesterday, I set up the "sunroom extension", and one of the local rabbits got interested, inching closer over a few minutes until the two bunnies were face to face through the mesh wall. Our bunny, who had not seen another rabbit since last June, got excited. After the other rabbit left, he was pacing back and forth, agitated and stoked. This morning, as soon as I was up, he just HAD to get into the sunroom and extension. And wouldn't you know it, one of the baby rabbits got curious and came within a few feet of the extension.

This evening, though,it was bunny Woodstock. I don't know why or how, but there were four bunnies in the yard,visible to our guy; two adults and two babies. Our guy went bananas, running back and forth, jumping in and out of the hutch, and pawing at the sides of the hutch. He wanted to run with the pack. They hung around for a while, with one of them occasionally approaching up close. Even the babies came up close.

After they'd all scampered off, we ushered our bunny out and closed up the sunroom door to keep the mosquitos out. He would have none of it and was franticly pawing and scratching atthe door to the sunroom to get in and run to his outdoor access. Took him a while to calm down,and he's been stretched out on the carpet here, beached and tuckered out. I have little doubt that when I come down for breakfast tomorrow, he'll be running to the sunroom door to give me a "hint".

Funny little guy, but I'm happy he seems to have some friends. I picked up some supplies and will try and build him a bigger hutch tomorrow, that will allow for to eventually have some longer outdoor time, some shade,and company.


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## laristotle

mhammer said:


> He wanted to run with the pack


Maybe it's time to let him go?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> Maybe it's time to let him go?


Nah. The neighbourhood has enough rabbits running around. Besides,our little guy looks a helluva lot healthier than his visitors.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

As the sergeant out there says, this is only the first day.


----------



## MarkM

butterknucket said:


>


Only rich kids had those, the trailer park moms froze coolaid in those Tupperware popsicle thingies Where I rolled!


----------



## laristotle

MarkM said:


> Tupperware popsicle thingies


we had that.


----------



## butterknucket

MarkM said:


> Only rich kids had those, the trailer park moms froze coolaid in those Tupperware popsicle thingies Where I rolled!


I had both, and I certainly didn't grow up rich!


----------



## Mark Brown

butterknucket said:


> I had both, and I certainly didn't grow up rich!


If it makes you feel any better me too. I froze kool-aid in Tupperware popsicle moulds AND had the snoopy shaved ice maker.

We lived in a house.... but we couldn't afford winter tires. I'm gonna say it bridges the divide between rich and poor.

It never really donned on me as a child making kool-aid that there is a cup of bloody sugar in 2L of water. No wonder I loved thst stuff.


----------



## keto

Mark Brown said:


> If it makes you feel any better me too. I froze kool-aid in Tupperware popsicle moulds AND had the snoopy shaved ice maker.
> 
> We lived in a house.... but we couldn't afford winter tires. I'm gonna say it bridges the divide between rich and poor.
> 
> It never really donned on me as a child making kool-aid that there is a cup of bloody sugar in 2L of water. No wonder I loved thst stuff.


 1972-3, Montreal. My best friend Norman across the street, his folks won a contest and they had cases of different flavour Tang. We used to take bags in the woods and straight up chow down. Mmmmm, raspberry Tang. We kept busy for hours and hours.


----------



## Mark Brown

That is amazing!!!

I loved raspberry tang but alas, it was unaffordable at the time and now that I can, I choose not to


----------



## silvertonebetty

It amazes me on how dead the used market is right now


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Maybe it's time to let him go?


There’s a Bad Co song in there!


----------



## SWLABR

mhammer said:


> Nah. The neighbourhood has enough rabbits running around. Besides,our little guy looks a helluva lot healthier than his visitors.


My buddy popped in kinda late to grab his amp. They were passing through coming back from a road trip. The kids were begging for a swim. So we all just sat back, had a beer and they played. Time flew by and it was 11:30 before they realized the time. Mrs. and I were tidying up when our three dogs were running crazy around the ornamental grasses. All of a sudden out springs a baby bunny. The chase was on! The poor thing. This part may have saved its life. It banked sharply and landed in the pool. Ain't no husky jumping in water to catch a rabbit. The dog that had just left is a Blue Heeler, it would have certainly jumped in. Mrs. wrangled the dogs, I grabbed the skimmer net. That thing was buzzing all around in there. Lucky we were there, it would have exhausted itself pretty quick. I scooped it up and took it outside the gate. 
The three of them are still sniffing around the pool this morning.


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## SWLABR

Companies coming. Need to pack my music gear back into its dedicated room. I tend to sprawl if left to my own devices.
Have me a chance to listen to a few LP’s while I did it.


----------



## Verne

Excellent job on the camouflage painted bodies on the Strat and 2 Teles. You almost can't even see them. If it weren't for the necks.............


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> Excellent job on the camouflage painted bodies on the Strat and 2 Teles. You almost can't even see them. If it weren't for the necks.............


That’s a little something I’ve been working on. Getting ready to patent it.


----------



## Mooh

A Renoir print hung in my mother-in-law's front room. She didn't like me, but the Renoir might have given us something to talk about had she been willing to talk at all. She never heard me play (there was also a piano in the room) or cared to get to know me. The print might be a sign that she had a softer side, I don't know, but I like to think so.


----------



## BlueRocker

Mooh said:


> View attachment 423907
> 
> 
> A Renoir print hung in my mother-in-law's front room. She didn't like me, but the Renoir might have given us something to talk about had she been willing to talk at all. She never heard me play (there was also a piano in the room) or cared to get to know me. The print might be a sign that she had a softer side, I don't know, but I like to think so.


There's a wolf hiding in the bottom right corner of the painting


----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## Mark Brown

Bill Nye taught me so much as a kid, now he is just slaying it.


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

Mark Brown said:


> Bill Nye


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 423954



They need Christopher Hitchens in that shot.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## JBFairthorne

I was just explaining to my son that trying to be/look cool is the exact opposite of being/looking cool.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Jim DaddyO

They tell me to limit my use of my air conditioner because the grid can't handle the load.
Then they want me to buy an electric car.​


----------



## Mark Brown

Jim DaddyO said:


> They tell me to limit my use of my air conditioner because the grid can't handle the load.
> Then they want me to buy an electric car.​


But the car will have a/c so you don't have to worry about it


----------



## CenturyBreak

laristotle said:


> View attachment 424019


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 424019


I worked with a kid who couldn't drive a stick. 

I said: Chase (not his real name) as a man, you need to learn two things. You need to be able to grill a steak, and drive a stick".


----------



## Milkman

I remember when picking up a tranny meant a trip to UAP.


----------



## Mooh

Died on this date in 1981, may he rest in peace.


----------



## Mark Brown

CenturyBreak said:


>


I resent this meme.
Especially since I took the auto tranny out of my car and dropped in a manual.


----------



## Guitar101

Mark Brown said:


> I resent this meme.
> Especially since I took the auto tranny out of my car and dropped in a manual.


Was the manual for showing how to drive a stick.


----------



## Mark Brown

Guitar101 said:


> Was the manual for showing how to drive a stick.


Now see, that's funny.


----------



## seapotato

CenturyBreak said:


>


Many years ago, a buddy of mine had a girlfriend who couldn't drive stick. She was giving him a ride home from the pub one night, and she stalled it three times in front of a crowd of people.
I was walking to another car, and, being a bit of a dick, I leaned up close to her window and yelled, " you couldn't drive a stick up a horse's ass"


The crowd of people thought it was pretty funny.


She never forgave me. 🤣🤣


----------



## JBFairthorne

A new personal record for disgusting. I was literally in the guy’s driveway dry heaving. The smell was brutal. I swear, I could smell it the entire way home on my gloves (that I washed with soap and water before putting them back in the car).

4 wet, barely identifiable, dead squirrels. Best described as hair, bones, and white/yellow mushy goo jammed head to tail in about 3 feet of eavestrough, under gutter guards. As I tried to dig them out, they came apart like fall off the bone ribs. ZERO exaggeration. The most disgusting thing I’ve ever personally seen after 30 years of, almost daily, disgusting shit.


----------



## Mark Brown

Dude! I'm dry heaving in my car right now just looking at it. That is bloody gross!

What do you do that you find yourself up there doing that?


----------



## JBFairthorne

I had my hands in there…albeit with waterproof gloves on. Can you see the faint outline of a head/eyeball bottom right? That pic shows only one and a half. There were two others out of frame. And the guy wondered why his troughs were overflowing.

I surmise that the critters pushed down on a seam to get in which sprang closed behind them. What I can’t figure is…how did 4 adult sized squirrels all get in there in the first place? How did they all manage to die in the same place?

$200 for 20 minutes work…and the guy was happy to pay.

I usually go and get bacon and eggs after I’m done work for the day. For some reason, I decided I just wasn’t in the mood today. All I wanted was a shower.


----------



## Verne

The ideal reading material during a nice hot bowl of tomato soup with crackers. Mmmmmmm. 

That is absolutely the most disgusting thing to see. Did you wonder if the guy knew what caused it but decided to have somebody else dispose of it?? Gladly pay whatever just so he didn't have to deal with decomposing squirrels? Not a good start/middle/end to any day. 🤢🤮


----------



## JBFairthorne

Nah. I don’t think he knew, and frankly I don’t care. That’s the job sometimes. It was just something I had never seen before…and I estimate that I’ve probably cleaned over a million feet of troughs over the years. I had to chew on about 6 fisherman’s friends to get an overwhelming taste of menthol in my mouth to go back up for the second round of removal…after the dry heaves.


----------



## Verne

Good advertisement for NOT getting the gutter guards. Either that or regularly check them, especially in a treed area or lot. I gagged at the picture because I could almost smell it. Maybe a couple fingers of scotch will help douse the "taste" you no doubt suffered. Disgusting. Even the word disgusting does not describe it enough.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Well not scotch but a nice Bordeaux might do the trick. Although sitting in my back yard, done for the day at noon ain’t so bad either.


----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> Good advertisement for NOT getting the gutter guards


As far as I can tell, there are a million reasons not to get gutter guards. Just clean the damn things, how hard is that?

I have to do mine 2 or 3 times a year from all the pine needle and cedar berries that get up there and my house is small, probably only 60 feet cumulative, but how else am I gonna recover all the kids toys on the roof?


----------



## Doug Gifford

seapotato said:


> …
> 
> The crowd of people thought it was pretty funny.
> 
> She never forgave me. 🤣🤣


"That ready wit, which you so partially allow me, ... may create many admirers; but, take my word for it, it makes few friends. It shines and dazzles like the noonday sun, but, like that, too, it is very apt to scorch, and therefore is always feared. The milder morning and evening light and heat of that planet soothe and calm our minds. Never seek for wit; if it present itself, well and good; but even then, let your judgement interpose, and take care that it be not at the expense of anybody." _Philip Dormer Stanhope, 4th earl of Chesterfield, 1749_


----------



## seapotato

Doug Gifford said:


> "That ready wit, which you so partially allow me, ... may create many admirers; but, take my word for it, it makes few friends. It shines and dazzles like the noonday sun, but, like that, too, it is very apt to scorch, and therefore is always feared. The milder morning and evening light and heat of that planet soothe and calm our minds. Never seek for wit; if it present itself, well and good; but even then, let your judgement interpose, and take care that it be not at the expense of anybody." _Philip Dormer Stanhope, 4th earl of Chesterfield, 1749_


Oh it was 100% at her expense, and worth every penny.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Mark Brown said:


> As far as I can tell, there are a million reasons not to get gutter guards. Just clean the damn things, how hard is that?
> 
> I have to do mine 2 or 3 times a year from all the pine needle and cedar berries that get up there and my house is small, probably only 60 feet cumulative, but how else am I gonna recover all the kids toys on the roof?


Pine needles are kinda like gutter guard kryptonite. I tell that to people all the time. Gutter guards work, if they’re installed properly, with a decent enough product. You just have to understand what it is gutter guards are actually supposed to do and have realistic expectations. Gutter guard keep most stuff out of the trough, most of the time preventing blockages in pipes etc., so even when there are piles of debris under valleys or other areas where it’s not windy enough to remove the debris, water that manages to get into the trough…can actually drain out of the trough. It doesn’t mean that piles of debris lying on the roof or piled here and there on gutter guard tops doesn’t need to be cleaned off though. It doesn’t mean that shingle granules, top soil, dust and sometimes moss or climbing vines won’t work it’s way inside and causing a dam or blockage either.

I describe them as “maintenance significantly reduced” rather than maintenance free. And not everyone needs them.

As far as, why not just clean em yourself three times a year. Some people can’t stand heights. Some people don’t own ladders, not a 12 footer, let alone a 28 footer. Besides. I would LOVE to see an average home owner raise a 32 footer. Maybe they’re getting on in years or maybe they just have more money than time. I do LOTS of things myself but there are lots of times that just paying someone is worth it depending on the task.


----------



## Mark Brown

JBFairthorne said:


> Pine needles are kinda like gutter guard kryptonite. I tell that to people all the time. Gutter guards work, if they’re installed properly, with a decent enough product. You just have to understand what it is gutter guards are actually supposed to do and have realistic expectations. Gutter guard keep most stuff out of the trough, most of the time preventing blockages in pipes etc., so even when there are piles of debris under valleys or other areas where it’s not windy enough to remove the debris, water that manages to get into the trough…can actually drain out of the trough. It doesn’t mean that piles of debris lying on the roof or piled here and there on gutter guard tops doesn’t need to be cleaned off though. It doesn’t mean that shingle granules, top soil, dust and sometimes moss or climbing vines won’t work it’s way inside and causing a dam or blockage either.
> 
> I describe them as “maintenance significantly reduced” rather than maintenance free. And not everyone needs them.
> 
> As far as, why not just clean em yourself three times a year. Some people can’t stand heights. Some people don’t own ladders, not a 12 footer, let alone a 28 footer. Besides. I would LOVE to see an average home owner raise a 32 footer. Maybe they’re getting on in years or maybe they just have more money than time. I do LOTS of things myself but there are lots of times that just paying someone is worth it depending on the task.


Suppose so. But I'm not going to let my fall arrest harness go to waste either 

It helps too that my roof is only one story up and moderately pitched, I've never measured it. I clean the gutters in the spring when I do the chimney and the fall before rain season and then intermittently through out "windy season". We have 3 giant trees overhanging a large portion of the back yard and the house gets all of it.

I won't even begin to describe how badly I hate the man that thought two 100sqft flat roof sections on that were an OK design.

I also respect most people don't do things themselves. It is just my nature.

Most people don't have a lawn mower that needs to be started using a drill either.... I k on where I stand 🤣


----------



## Mooh

I think Matthew and Shelley are made for each other.


----------



## Doug Gifford

JBFairthorne said:


> As far as, why not just clean em yourself three times a year. Some people can’t stand heights.


A good friend and co-worker slipped doing roofing, fell off the roof and was found unconscious by his nephew. He damaged his spine and was never the same again -- this was a guy who was a competitive water-skier and all-round active guy. Because he was just working on his own house there was no worker's comp for him. Just a life of pain and poverty.

I hire people to do my ladder work.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

My house is bereft of gutters. Makes life much easier.


----------



## SWLABR

seapotato said:


> Many years ago, a buddy of mine had a girlfriend who couldn't drive stick. She was giving him a ride home from the pub one night, and she stalled it three times in front of a crowd of people.
> I was walking to another car, and, being a bit of a dick, I leaned up close to her window and yelled, " you couldn't drive a stick up a horse's ass"
> 
> 
> The crowd of people thought it was pretty funny.
> 
> 
> She never forgave me. 🤣🤣


I have a similar story, but I had to take over driving. And I probably shouldn’t have.

She, never forgave _me_, either.


----------



## CenturyBreak

My house is bereft of gutters as well... but it does have eavestroughs!

I still can't figure out why some folks in Canada adopt the American mis-appellation... especially since "gutters" are the things at the edge of the road, next to the sidewalk...


----------



## Milkman

I love squirrels. I have a peanut feeder right outside my office window. The Blue jays and Grackles seem to enjoy that as well.

Our eavestroughs seem to be clean and unobstructed.

It's only a one story house so cleaning them once or twice a year with a hose is no big deal.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim DaddyO

CenturyBreak said:


> My house is bereft of gutters as well... but it does have eavestroughs!
> 
> I still can't figure out why some folks in Canada adopt the American mis-appellation... especially since "gutters" are the things at the edge of the road, next to the sidewalk...


Because "gutters" is easier to spell...lol.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Cleaning troughs with water isn’t generally the best method. It’s been my experience that it’s messy, dirt becomes mud and you inevitably end up pushing water into places it’s not supposed to go. There’s no substitute for getting your hands in there and scooping the muck out. YMMV


----------



## SWLABR

JBFairthorne said:


> Cleaning troughs with water isn’t generally the best method. It’s been my experience that it’s messy, dirt becomes mud and you inevitably end up pushing water into places it’s not supposed to go. There’s no substitute for getting your hands in there and scooping the muck out. YMMV


And when you say "muck" you actually mean "squirrel".


----------



## JBFairthorne

Muck - generic disgustingness.


----------



## Milkman

JBFairthorne said:


> Cleaning troughs with water isn’t generally the best method. It’s been my experience that it’s messy, dirt becomes mud and you inevitably end up pushing water into places it’s not supposed to go. There’s no substitute for getting your hands in there and scooping the muck out. YMMV



Works perfectly in mine.

The crap runs out the down spouts and it's bare metal all the way around the house.

Like most activities, if you're careful and thorough, you'll get good results.

We've done it like this for many years. No problem. No need to dig with your hands.

YMMV


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne

I’ve been on my feet all day and my dogs are barking.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## CenturyBreak

Jim DaddyO said:


> Because "gutters" is easier to spell...lol.


I'll give you that!


----------



## laristotle

Kiss mocked for bringing Australian flag to show in Austria


Well, Gene Simmons didn't major in geography.




torontosun.com


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Kiss mocked for bringing Australian flag to show in Austria
> 
> 
> Well, Gene Simmons didn't major in geography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torontosun.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 424396


Are you sure that wasn't Lloyd Christmas?


----------



## Dru Edwards

Terry Fox is one of Canada's greatest heroes. He made a difference and is still making a difference today.



Mooh said:


> View attachment 424110
> 
> 
> Died on this date in 1981, may he rest in peace.


----------



## butterknucket

Ellen Degenerate?


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> View attachment 424364


Gym employees call women like that broken down Barbies.


----------



## Mooh

Dru Edwards said:


> Terry Fox is one of Canada's greatest heroes. He made a difference and is still making a difference today.


The Museum of Civilization had a very good, and very moving, Terry Fox exhibit a few years ago. It was all I could do not to weep in public.

While I’m on the subject, get your prostates checked gentlemen. Early detection saves lives.


----------



## Paul M

Mooh said:


> The Museum of Civilization had a very good, and very moving, Terry Fox exhibit a few years ago. It was all I could do not to weep in public.
> 
> While I’m on the subject, get your prostates checked gentlemen. Early detection saves lives.


The Terry Fox monument in Thunder Bay had me almost inconsolable. I ran out of Kleenex. I had _no_ idea that a statue could do that. Without getting political, recognizing the effect a statue can have on me, well that helps me understand the impact a different statue may have on someone with a different background, a different personal history. 

Empathy and sympathy are two sides of the same coin. 

The last time I had a prostate exam, the doctor didn't wear gloves. Are all dentists like that?


----------



## CenturyBreak

laristotle said:


> Kiss mocked for bringing Australian flag to show in Austria
> 
> 
> Well, Gene Simmons didn't major in geography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torontosun.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 424396


It means nothing to me
This means nothing to me
Ohhhhhh, Australiaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## laristotle

Huge Lemmy statue unveiled at France's Hellfest


A huge new statue of late Mötörhead frontman Lemmy has been unveiled at this year's edition of French metal festival Hellfest




www.nme.com


----------



## SWLABR

Mooh said:


> The Museum of Civilization had a very good, and very moving, Terry Fox exhibit a few years ago. It was all I could do not to weep in public.
> 
> While I’m on the subject, get your prostates checked gentlemen. Early detection saves lives.


Terry is a trigger for me. It’s very rare I do not well up when I see something about him. A documentary or even an extended commercial has me sobbing. 
I heard an interview with his brother years ago. He basically said if Terry had today’s technology, he may have finished. Because the prosthetic was so primitive, Terry had to take a step and a half to complete one step.
He was “old” to me then, but seeing him now, he was just a kid. 
But a hero nonetheless.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Last time I had my prostate checked the dude had both hands on my shoulders. After he left the nurse came in and said "Who was that guy?".


----------



## Verne

Dr J Holmes


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> Dr J Holmes


Cringe!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne

They sure loved their Beetles.


----------



## Verne

What the..............?!?!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

It was the first time my bike has ever saw water, I wasn’t happy because it started to rain.

I went for breakfast and was told to stay because they where short handed and I guess I didn’t make it home before the rain ☔


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/DeafeningAmpleHake-mobile.mp4


----------



## Verne

@silvertonebetty Jared, how tall are you and what is your inseam?? I ask because I wager your seat can be raised to be more efficient in your rides, and also to cause less strain to your knees. It may seem scary to have your seat higher, but believe me, it's better overall. Power, comfort, endurance......all this will go up with a properly fitted bike.


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> @silvertonebetty Jared, how tall are you and what is your inseam?? I ask because I wager your seat can be raised to be more efficient in your rides, and also to cause less strain to your knees. It may seem scary to have your seat higher, but believe me, it's better overall. Power, comfort, endurance......all this will go up with a properly fitted bike.


I’m 5’4/ 5’5 and the bike was set up at the store for my hight 😂 and I’m all upper body lol my legs swim in a 30” leg lol


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

@silvertonebetty Okay, you're not far off my overall sizing. I am 5'6" with a 30" inseam and I am willing to bet your seat was set up low because it's a standard setup out the door. Do me a favour. Take a tape measure and measure from the axle of the pedal where it goes into the crank arm straight up following the seat tube (where the seat is inserted at the top). Measure the distance from the axle to the top of the seat going straight up the middle of the seat post. It should be just a hair under 33" to be more or less correct seat height. 32" is also good. If it's less, then it's too low. Believe it or not, you'll cause more harm with it too low. It only takes a few seconds to measure. What size is your frame? It looks right between a small and medium. Depending on how GT measures their sizing.
Basically your seat should never be set below the handlebar level.


----------



## Sneaky

laristotle said:


> View attachment 424824


Keef.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


>


For the record... this starts with _Seasons in the Abyss_ by Slayer... just sayin'


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> For the record... this starts with _Seasons in the Abyss_ by Slayer... just sayin'


Similar, but not quite.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Similar, but not quite.


Closer than the opening of War Pigs.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My Honda comes home Friday afternoon or Saturday morning


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

An amc rebel “the machine”

























it’s supposed to look like this !


----------



## keto

The days when a 'sports car' had a gigantic trunk still.


----------



## WCGill

Saw one at the car show here last weekend, along with 700 other assorted gems. "The Machine" was a big beast.


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## silvertonebetty

I wonder what the fields will look like this weekend.

I missed out on summer driving last year. I may be calling for rain but I’ll probably still go for a rip


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Verne




----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> View attachment 425057


Every time I see something like this I cannot help but wonder if they don't just do it for the publicity.


----------



## Verne




----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> View attachment 425057


Well, at least he said “book”, not TV show.

… which, kinda makes it worse actually.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Just a few more days


----------



## Mark Brown

I just got my first GST credit on personal tax in 20 years. 
My tax strategy is working, it is working!!!!!


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Mark Brown said:


> I just got my first GST credit on personal tax in 20 years.
> My tax strategy is working, it is working!!!!!


Hey you're a Monster Replier 😂


----------



## Mark Brown

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Hey you're a Monster Replier 😂


There is a whole thread about it. I think commentary would be better directed there.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Mark Brown said:


> There is a whole thread about it. I think commentary would be better directed there.


Izzit? Must have not caught my interest champ.


----------



## SWLABR

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Izzit? Must have not caught my interest champ.


You should, it's quite interesting.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> I just got my first GST credit on personal tax in 20 years.
> My tax strategy is working, it is working!!!!!


Tell me about it , it’s normally about $130ish but we got more and being on the disability tax credit it was over $400


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> Tell me about it , it’s normally about $130ish but we got more and being on the disability tax credit it was over $400


Oh it was paltry, but my point wasn't the 122 dollar cash infusion, it was the fact that I am now considered "low income" by revscam which was what I have been working towards.

It was an impossible tax strategy when I was actively paying off my house as that took 38K a year of personal income diversion and excluded me from avoiding paying personal tax on my non-eligable dividend payments.... but now it is game on!

This past year was my first calendar year of no mortgage so voila, Mark Brown is a below average wage earning Canadian.

The rest gets held in a holding Corp. taxable on earing and withdrawal however if one stays below the threshold of roughly 30K per individual for dividend payments you can avoid the taxation on the personal side. Corporate rate for small business in BC last year was 12.5% if memory serves me right.

I like 12.5% a whole lot better than 34%+

Winning!


----------



## Guitar101

Some other tax news.





Climate Action Incentive payment amounts for 2022-23 - Canada.ca


The government has proposed to deliver CAI payments on a quarterly basis starting this year




www.canada.ca


----------



## Mark Brown

Guitar101 said:


> Some other tax news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Climate Action Incentive payment amounts for 2022-23 - Canada.ca
> 
> 
> The government has proposed to deliver CAI payments on a quarterly basis starting this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.canada.ca


I dont see me on that list.
Boo

Oh well.

I never really understood the distribution taxes the government dreams up but then again, I dont understand a lot of what they do. Better minds than mine have tried.


----------



## laristotle

sticker placement fails


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> sticker placement fails
> View attachment 425309
> 
> View attachment 425310
> 
> View attachment 425311
> 
> View attachment 425312
> 
> View attachment 425313


Oh no no. No no no


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

This old truck has never saw winter. It has under 60k Km on it .


----------



## keto

silvertonebetty said:


> This old truck has never saw winter. It has under 60k Km on it .
> 
> View attachment 425359
> 
> View attachment 425360
> 
> View attachment 425358


I had a plastic model kit for a ‘76 or ‘77 back when they were new. Smeared model glue all over it, just like every other model I built back then lol. What’s that, ‘79-‘80?


----------



## keto

My daughter got a border collie cross 4 month old female about a month ago. Super smart & eager to please. Random shots from various meetings. #2,3,4 courtesy daughter.


----------



## MarkM

That pup is very similar to a dog that has been passed around in our family between my sons. Boh is an old timer now, he is a well trained dog. Very territorial, cruises my acreage property boarders and makes sure his herd is safe.


----------



## SWLABR

MarkM said:


> That pup is very similar to a dog that has been passed around in our family between my sons. Boh is an old timer now, he is a well trained dog. Very territorial, cruises my acreage property boarders and makes sure his herd is safe.


My dad has an Aussie Shepard. She is the same with us "herd". Big gatherings kinda stress her out. If my brother in law goes out for a smoke, or if someone leaves to go to the bathroom she nips their heels to corral them back. I get it, in her head she's thinking "I can't protect you if you leave the pack".
Funnily, usually dogs who display this do it to everyone except _one person_, her "master". With dad's dog, she's allowed two to carry this lofty title. Dad and I. That's it.

Drives my brother in law insane that he is viewed as sheep. But to her, he is.


----------



## silvertonebetty

It’s home
























but here I am broke down all ready!


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> It’s home
> View attachment 425442
> 
> View attachment 425440
> 
> View attachment 425439
> 
> but here I am broke down all ready!
> View attachment 425441


What the hell is wrong now?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> What the hell is wrong now?


Blown fuse. I’m at the farm and replaced every last fuse on the Honda with a new pack my uncle had Laying around. At least I now know what fuse is a pain 😂


----------



## Mark Brown

I can get behind that. Problem with fuses is.... why did it blow.


----------



## Verne

If the next fuse blows..........well, as @mark says, it's not the fuse you need to worry about.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> If the next fuse blows..........well, as @mark says, it's not the fuse you need to worry about.


It’s doing the same thing again, Rodney isn’t going to like me in the morning


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> It’s doing the same thing again, Rodney isn’t going to like me in the morning


What fuse is it?

If we can fix guitar amps as a community the elementary electrical system on a quad should be a piece of cake


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Wardo

silvertonebetty said:


> It’s home


Wherever home is I sure as hell wouldn't mind living there and I can drive that gravel truck. As for the Honda, it's time to buy a gun. And that windmill needs to come down and be cut up like a John A. statue .. lol


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> What fuse is it?
> 
> If we can fix guitar amps as a community the elementary electrical system on a quad should be a piece of cake


Th
The second on the right lol.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Wardo said:


> Wherever home is I sure as hell wouldn't mind living there and I can drive that gravel truck. As for the Honda, it's time to buy a gun. And that windmill needs to come down and be cut up like a John A. statue .. lol


Agreed


----------



## oldjoat

(2) thirty amp fuses pop ?
something is shorted to ground .


----------



## silvertonebetty

oldjoat said:


> (2) thirty amp fuses pop ?
> something is shorted to ground .


Yup


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> Yup


Do you have a wiring diagram for your Quad?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> Do you have a wiring diagram for your Quad?


Nope , I called today and got “take it to someone who knows what they’re doing “


----------



## Mark Brown

WTF kind of answer is that?

Did this guy not just "fix" that quad?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> WTF kind of answer is that?
> 
> Did this guy not just "fix" that quad?


Supposedly lol .

So I left a review!


“I would strongly not recommend Rodney.
Last year i dropped my old Honda off to get fixed.

He stopped working on in on July 24th 2021 and then June 8th 2022 he finished it because I said I was tired of waiting.

Paid $1400 for the repairs and yeah I would have been fine with that If I bike actually drove ! 

I picked it up yesterday and decided to go for a little drive but then!

On my drive yesterday the Honda completely craps out on me and needed to be towed home !

Got the bike to run only to stall anytime you switch gears .

I found a disconnected wire and don’t know where it belongs to .

I called this morning and Rodney couldn’t even talk to me on the phone but instead got the secretary
To call me with his response “take it to someone who knows what they are doing “

Our previous time there he actually yelled at my brother saying “who are you anyway? You are just s customer, you don’t know how to run a business “

He also told me that he bought new rings for the bike but yet today I’m told they are used rings!

And yes I have the conversation recorded on my phone , I also have a video of the Honda messing up on me.”


----------



## Paul Running

He


silvertonebetty said:


> I found a disconnected wire and don’t know where it belongs to .


What's the colour of the wire. Here's the electrical for a TRX200 with the wire colours noted and a link to the Honda forum:








Honda ATV Forum


We’re a forum community dedicated to Honda ATV owners & enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about upgrades and reliability for your Rancher, Foreman, Recon, FourTrax, Pioneer, and more!




www.hondaatvforums.net


----------



## Verne

It sucks that you had to write that Jared. After waiting so long and letting him do it "his way" while you patiently waited, it sucks that he just can't be bothered to step up and repair what he had a hand in creating. It's not like he didn't have a chance to get it done and had to rush. I'd have not been so nice considering a year later it wasn't even fixed.


----------



## Lola

If you hear shades of ACDC downtown Queen an Bay. It would be me. Having fun!!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> It sucks that you had to write that Jared. After waiting so long and letting him do it "his way" while you patiently waited, it sucks that he just can't be bothered to step up and repair what he had a hand in creating. It's not like he didn't have a chance to get it done and had to rush. I'd have not been so nice considering a year later it wasn't even fixed.


Yeah , I didn’t want to but sometimes we need too.


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> WTF kind of answer is that?
> 
> Did this guy not just "fix" that quad?


Dude, you have no idea!! This has been a bit of a sh*t show for our man Jared. Way too much history to dig up.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> He
> 
> What's the colour of the wire. Here's the electrical for a TRX200 with the wire colours noted and a link to the Honda forum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honda ATV Forum
> 
> 
> We’re a forum community dedicated to Honda ATV owners & enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about upgrades and reliability for your Rancher, Foreman, Recon, FourTrax, Pioneer, and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hondaatvforums.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 425523


It’s black 😂


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> It’s black 😂
> View attachment 425524


Run that back to source, we can fix this!


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m trying some Ernie ball cobalts


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m trying some Ernie ball cobalts
> View attachment 425525


No time for strings, get back out to that quad.

Or were you going to wire it with the stings?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> No time for strings, get back out to that quad.
> 
> Or were you going to wire it with the stings?


It’s at moms 😂


----------



## JBFairthorne

I wouldn’t just leave a review. I would slag him all over town to anyone that would listen…and even a few who wouldn’t. He’s a piece of shit and doesn’t deserve to be in business. If you spread the word, in a small town, it will definitely get around and eventually he will suffer…if he isn’t already. If he didn’t know what he was doing, then he shouldn’t have taken on the work in the first place. Shit like this really pisses me off. I would be inclined to make a sign and stand out in front of his business telling people what to expect.

One thing is for sure, I wouldn’t just walk away. You paid for a service, a working machine, which you didn’t get.


----------



## seapotato

Found this in my phone and don't remember where I stole it from. 

Hopefully not this thread. 🤣


----------



## Mark Brown

JBFairthorne said:


> I wouldn’t just leave a review. I would slag him all over town to anyone that would listen…and even a few who wouldn’t. He’s a piece of shit and doesn’t deserve to be in business. If you spread the word, in a small town, it will definitely get around and eventually he will suffer…if he isn’t already. If he didn’t know what he was doing, then he shouldn’t have taken on the work in the first place. Shit like this really pisses me off. I would be inclined to make a sign and stand out in front of his business telling people what to expect.
> 
> One thing is for sure, I wouldn’t just walk away. You paid for a service, a working machine, which you didn’t get.


Forget the getting jerked around, forget the delay, forget the fact the bike doesn't currently work.... the fact the guy just blew him off, that right there is the key to me blowing up.

I'm with you, I would waste personal time and money to make it known how I was treated.

Mistakes happen, bad jobs happen... not owing up to it while robbing people.. that right there gets the gloves off treatment.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> I wouldn’t just leave a review. I would slag him all over town to anyone that would listen…and even a few who wouldn’t. He’s a piece of shit and doesn’t deserve to be in business. If you spread the word, in a small town, it will definitely get around and eventually he will suffer…if he isn’t already. If he didn’t know what he was doing, then he shouldn’t have taken on the work in the first place. Shit like this really pisses me off. I would be inclined to make a sign and stand out in front of his business telling people what to expect.
> 
> One thing is for sure, I wouldn’t just walk away. You paid for a service, a working machine, which you didn’t get.


It’s been posted publicly and and shared and said that wire connects to the safety for switching gears


----------



## Paul Running

The black wire may go back to the "Kill" switch. Does the "Kill" switch operate?


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul Running said:


> The black wire may go back to the "Kill" switch. Does the "Kill" switch operate?


Not a clue, it actually shuts off by key now


----------



## JBFairthorne

You should post his name and number so a bunch of us can call him and waste his time telling him what a worthless piece of shit he is.


----------



## Mark Brown

JBFairthorne said:


> You should post his name and number so a bunch of us can call him and waste his time telling him what a worthless piece of shit he is.


lol!

I got free Canada wide


----------



## Verne

@Mark Brown dooooooooooooooooo it !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> If you hear shades of ACDC downtown Queen an Bay. It would be me. Having fun!!


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> You should post his name and number so a bunch of us can call him and waste his time telling him what a worthless piece of shit he is.


Hahaha he took website down!











https://m.facebook.com/GaudetsSmallEngineRepair


----------



## Mark Brown

And conveniently no reviews on FB page...
Love business like that.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> And conveniently no reviews on FB page...
> Love business like that.


Hahaha he really did get rid of it 😂 
It was there this morning


----------



## JBFairthorne

Mark Brown said:


> lol!
> 
> I got free Canada wide


So do I, but frankly, I would happily pay a couple buck long distance to let this jerk HAVE IT.

Seriously Jared, I wouldn't let this go. Show up at the place during the busiest time of the day, preferably while there are other customers there and then see what he has to say.

Maybe @Wardo can give him a call as "your lawyer" and maybe you'll get more action.


----------



## JBFairthorne

At the risk of this getting buried, I have a good news story today.

As many of you know, I ordered a lefty American Pro II Jazzmaster (see my profile pic) a few months ago which was backordered until August. During that time, I've been treating it as on layaway and paying a hundred here, two hundred there to ease the sting and I almost have it paid for.

Last week I went into the store and asked my guy if he minded calling Fender and checking if they were still on schedule for August delivery as, the website is now saying March. He fired off an email and I never got a reply from him (he sent it to an old email of mine). Figuring that maybe the Fender rep hadn't replied yet or maybe I just got lost in the shuffle, I stopped in today to follow up.

Now, he's a bit of a ball buster so when I ask about it, he tells me its here. I'm like, you're fucking with me. He says, no, it's here...but we lost all record of your payments (now he's fucking with me).

So I went home, grabbed the last few hundred I owed, went back and picked it up...a month early. Plus I got a really nice Fender, black, braided, woven cord with a side angle jack specifically for this guitar. I was a bit concerned about the potential quality of the rosewood board, as I'm a bit finicky about my rosewood, but it's beautiful, nice and dark, tight grain. So pleased.

And I have jam tonight. Of course I'll be rockin' the Jazzmaster.

So in the interest of balance and harmony...thanks Jared for getting fucked over on the quad so that I could have such a wonderful experience with my new guitar. JK of course. Love ya buddy.


----------



## Verne

That's awesome @JBFairthorne. I know it's been a long road to the JM. Glad to hear it's finally in your hands. Not that you'll set it down long enough to look for replies, or long enough to even read them.........but really, who can really blame you?!?!?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Oh I was home early and played for a while but decided to save my fingers for jam tonight. I'm currently involved in an experimental project where a bunch of us are all trying our hand at singing some songs in a safe, judgement free environment.

So far my songs are..

You Wreck Me - Tom Petty
Sympathy For the Devil - Stones
Turn The Page - Seger
Against The Wind - Seger
Hasn't Hit Me Yet - Blue Rodeo

I'm finding it incredibly challenging. I can play. I can sing (somewhat). Doing both at the same time is proving more difficult than I thought. I tend to be ultra focused on what I'm doing but have a hard time focusing on several things at once.


----------



## Verne

Are you practicing each individually until you have it down, then trying together? If you play more often, rely on subconscious memory and ability to take care of the playing and pay closer attention to the singing. I am not really one to give advice since I don't do either for anybody else..........ever........but for myself, I've found this worked well enough for me.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I'm playing them all, randomly, whenever. Here's where I'm having the most difficulty. If the vocal beat and the guitar beat aren't the same, I'm fucked, forget about it. So I have to choose songs carefully. I have to stick to songs with relatively simple strumming patterns. If it's too busy, or I have to shift between being on the beat or on the back beat, forget about it, I'm fucked.

Either I focus on the playing, and the vocals can get a bit pitchy, or the phrasing isn't right. I find it particularly hard to add dynamics vocally. So the vocals don't have much variety and can sound pretty vanilla, lacking any real heart or interest. Might as well be singing blah blah blah.

OR

I focus on the singing and the timing of my playing can get very sloppy Joe...which is very frustrating for me because I identify as a pretty SOLID rhythm player (whether I'm self deluded or not).

I'm not sure about any potential solution. I fear that any solution may require a completely radical change in how I do things, which is, of course, impossible at this point in my life.

The thing is, I really want to be able to do this, at least passably, so I'm not willing to give up yet.

That being said, I have noticed improvement. Sometimes, I can disconnect the elements and one goes on auto pilot...but I really want to be thinking about what I'm playing and singing so that I can infuse meaning, passion, heart into it. If I'm not feeling ANYTHING when I'm playing, how can I expect someone listening to feel anything?


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> So do I, but frankly, I would happily pay a couple buck long distance to let this jerk HAVE IT.
> 
> Seriously Jared, I wouldn't let this go. Show up at the place during the busiest time of the day, preferably while there are other customers there and then see what he has to say.
> 
> Maybe @Wardo can give him a call as "your lawyer" and maybe you'll get more action.


Oh he’s not getting away with this , I’m making a few calls tomorrow since office hours are closed .


----------



## SWLABR

silvertonebetty said:


> Hahaha he took website down!
> 
> View attachment 425562
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/GaudetsSmallEngineRepair


Someone should register it in their name. When he goes to reactivate, he'll have to buy it off one of us!!


----------



## SWLABR

JBFairthorne said:


> Oh I was home early and played for a while but decided to save my fingers for jam tonight. I'm currently involved in an experimental project where a bunch of us are all trying our hand at singing some songs in a safe, judgement free environment.
> 
> So far my songs are..
> 
> You Wreck Me - Tom Petty
> Sympathy For the Devil - Stones
> Turn The Page - Seger
> Against The Wind - Seger
> Hasn't Hit Me Yet - Blue Rodeo
> 
> I'm finding it incredibly challenging. I can play. I can sing (somewhat). Doing both at the same time is proving more difficult than I thought. I tend to be ultra focused on what I'm doing but have a hard time focusing on several things at once.


Can I come?? I already have Hasn't Hit Me down pat...


----------



## JBFairthorne

@SWLABR 

Sure buddy….but iirc you’re a bit of a hike from Barrie. Jam is at 8. You may have to leave now.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I kind of like the new strings on the lp but no sup much on the thinline


----------



## keto

JBFairthorne said:


> I'm playing them all, randomly, whenever. Here's where I'm having the most difficulty. If the vocal beat and the guitar beat aren't the same, I'm fucked, forget about it. So I have to choose songs carefully. I have to stick to songs with relatively simple strumming patterns. If it's too busy, or I have to shift between being on the beat or on the back beat, forget about it, I'm fucked.
> 
> Either I focus on the playing, and the vocals can get a bit pitchy, or the phrasing isn't right. I find it particularly hard to add dynamics vocally. So the vocals don't have much variety and can sound pretty vanilla, lacking any real heart or interest. Might as well be singing blah blah blah.
> 
> OR
> 
> I focus on the singing and the timing of my playing can get very sloppy Joe...which is very frustrating for me because I identify as a pretty SOLID rhythm player (whether I'm self deluded or not).
> 
> I'm not sure about any potential solution. I fear that any solution may require a completely radical change in how I do things, which is, of course, impossible at this point in my life.
> 
> The thing is, I really want to be able to do this, at least passably, so I'm not willing to give up yet.
> 
> That being said, I have noticed improvement. Sometimes, I can disconnect the elements and one goes on auto pilot...but I really want to be thinking about what I'm playing and singing so that I can infuse meaning, passion, heart into it. If I'm not feeling ANYTHING when I'm playing, how can I expect someone listening to feel anything?


This muchly describes my life as a bass player, as I've bounced thru a few bands the past few years. 'Do u sing?' 'not very well but not shy' 'k. bring mic' And from there I end up learning new tunes that don't follow the beat in the singing, I LIVE to be solid 1234123412341234 and it screws that up. 8675309 Jenny, the bass riff bounces around a bit and not in time, it has taken me years YEARS to just sing that simple number somewhere near in tune and on time while maintaining 123412341234 with my hands. I never end up contributing as much vocally as my good intentions would have be the case.


----------



## JBFairthorne

silvertonebetty said:


> I kind of like the new strings on the lp but no sup much on the thinline


Try pure nickel strings. They’re a little less bright than nickel coated steel.


----------



## SWLABR

@JBFairthorne 
It is a hike... I should have thought of it sooner.


----------



## JBFairthorne

@SWLABR 

For future reference. We generally jam Thursday at 8. I have another group that usually jams Saturday at 1 ish. Both groups are equally welcoming of new faces. You’ve got my number. Any time you feel so inclined, shoot me a text. I would love to hang out and play some tunes together.

Funnily, I was playing Sweet Jane a few weeks ago and thought of you.


----------



## Mark Brown

JBFairthorne said:


> Funnily, I was playing Sweet Jane a few weeks ago and thought of you.


I feel like there a joke in there somewhere.....


----------



## JBFairthorne

Mark Brown said:


> I feel like there a joke in there somewhere.....


No joke. We were talking on the phone one day and the Cowboy Junkies version, particularly the vocal solo came up in conversation. There’s a certain haunting thing going on in that song that’s almost hypnotic and the vocal solo really grabs your attention.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## seapotato

JBFairthorne said:


> I'm playing them all, randomly, whenever. Here's where I'm having the most difficulty. If the vocal beat and the guitar beat aren't the same, I'm fucked, forget about it. So I have to choose songs carefully. I have to stick to songs with relatively simple strumming patterns. If it's too busy, or I have to shift between being on the beat or on the back beat, forget about it, I'm fucked.
> 
> Either I focus on the playing, and the vocals can get a bit pitchy, or the phrasing isn't right. I find it particularly hard to add dynamics vocally. So the vocals don't have much variety and can sound pretty vanilla, lacking any real heart or interest. Might as well be singing blah blah blah.
> 
> OR
> 
> I focus on the singing and the timing of my playing can get very sloppy Joe...which is very frustrating for me because I identify as a pretty SOLID rhythm player (whether I'm self deluded or not).
> 
> I'm not sure about any potential solution. I fear that any solution may require a completely radical change in how I do things, which is, of course, impossible at this point in my life.
> 
> The thing is, I really want to be able to do this, at least passably, so I'm not willing to give up yet.
> 
> That being said, I have noticed improvement. Sometimes, I can disconnect the elements and one goes on auto pilot...but I really want to be thinking about what I'm playing and singing so that I can infuse meaning, passion, heart into it. If I'm not feeling ANYTHING when I'm playing, how can I expect someone listening to feel anything?



Thing that totally screwed me up recently at a low key jam was a microphone. I've done the campfire guitar singing thing for years and years. Never used a mic. 

When I play at home I don't tend to sing loud, I figure it's bad enough the wife has to listen to me play the same old songs , she doesn't need to hear me murder the vocals too, but I do kinda sing under my breath to at least see how complex a version of the songs I can play and still manage vocals. Sometimes louder when there's no one home, but singings not something I really love to do. Kindof a necessary evil to me, and when there's people around who love to do it, I let them. 

Anyways, tried singing with a microphone at the little jam, and my voice booming back at me really put me off. 

Couldn't really hear the guitar, all I could focus on was how wrong it was for my voice to be coming from "over there"

I don't know if I should maybe put on headphones and use a mic to get used to that or what? 

Not that I'm much of a singer either way , but I'd rather not shit the bed when it happens again...


----------



## silvertonebetty

I think the strings needed changing lol


----------



## JBFairthorne

Surprisingly, I find the mic comforting. I prefer mine set a bit loud so I don’t have to sing as loud and not stretch my voice as much. If it’s a louder part I just back away.


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m waiting for my knobs to come in


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


>


That can't be real!


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> I feel like there a joke in there somewhere.....


And, normally you'd be on to something, but no. 

We were yakking on the phone about cover tunes, and when you should try to get as close as possible and when to stray. I said I prefer the Cowboy Junkies version of Sweet Jane way more than the Undergrounds. 
Then I shared a story where I was in a band that covered (technically) the VG version, but I took my favorite parts of the CJ version. But I layered a pretty heavy Chorus over it. Turned out to be a crowd favorite. 
You would never get away with that on (something like) New Orleans is Sinking.


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> That can't be real!


----------



## SWLABR

Current screenshot...










I'm not kidding!


----------



## seapotato

SWLABR said:


> And, normally you'd be on to something, but no.
> 
> We were yakking on the phone about cover tunes, and when you should try to get as close as possible and when to stray. I said I prefer the Cowboy Junkies version of Sweet Jane way more than the Undergrounds.
> Then I shared a story where I was in a band that covered (technically) the VG version, but I took my favorite parts of the CJ version. But I layered a pretty heavy Chorus over it. Turned out to be a crowd favorite.
> You would never get away with that on (something like) New Orleans is Sinking.


It's funny, the last time I played the CJ version acoustically, I could see people smirking waiting for me to butcher that high vocal solo thing at the end when I got there...
I picked some arpeggios with the chords to mimic the vocals,and smirked back 😂

Sounds good to me, and I don't have to put the capo somewhere uncomfortable...


----------



## Sneaky

silvertonebetty said:


> This old truck has never saw winter. It has under 60k Km on it .
> 
> View attachment 425359
> 
> View attachment 425360
> 
> View attachment 425358


Used to cost $10 to fill up too.


----------



## Verne




----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


> View attachment 425675


Some of them look like dudes?


----------



## laristotle

MarkM said:


> Some of them look like dudes?


How dare you!


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Verne

And women say most men have no idea how to find it...............


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

My Honorary nephew Khalil helped me with the Honda today and I successfully had a 15km drive with no real issues.


----------



## Mark Brown

You tell Kahlil Mark Brown says way to go!

.....then go burn that other assholes shop to the ground.

Glad to hear it buddy. Sounds like other than gross negligence perhaps your mechanic got your bike fixed.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> You tell Kahlil Mark Brown says way to go!
> 
> .....then go burn that other assholes shop to the ground.
> 
> Glad to hear it buddy. Sounds like other than gross negligence perhaps your mechanic got your bike fixed.


He did get the engine running again , I can’t argue that just terrible customer service.

also the produce are growing nicely at the farm and I found a new path !


----------



## laristotle




----------



## seapotato

laristotle said:


> View attachment 425896


Ha, years ago I watched a movie or tv show , and they referred to a cut eyebrow from a scope as an "idiot cut" .

A few days later, my gun toting red-neck coworker came in with a cut eyebrow. 




Which reminds me, here's one for you guys.... Everyone remembers the Mulva episode of Seinfeld right?


Next day, I go to the bank and the lovely south asian bank teller I walk up to is named Bunt.

The next. Day. I shit you not. 

I kept it together because there's really no good way to say, " Hey did you know your name rhymes with..."

Bet she grew to hate that episode over the past 20 odd years.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I checked the part box and I noticed the other head is gone and so is my spare oil cooler!


----------



## zontar

Eric.


----------



## Mooh

zontar said:


> Eric.


----------



## laristotle

zontar said:


> Eric.


----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


> View attachment 425896


In SK we call that ringworm, it happens quite often and usually caused by buck fever!


----------



## Verne




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

Sneaky said:


>


Man, please let that be the work of some clever merchandiser, and not just a fluke. I want to give credit!!


----------



## SWLABR

Mooh said:


> View attachment 426048


I sh*t you not. This looks like my wife’s nursing school grad pic. Minus the smoke of course. Same hat, uni, hair colour (and close to the style)


----------



## Sneaky

SWLABR said:


> I sh*t you not. This looks like my wife’s nursing school grad pic. Minus the smoke of course. Same hat, uni, hair colour (and close to the style)


Is her name Bonnie?


----------



## SWLABR

Sneaky said:


> Is her name Bonnie?


Ha, no. But then, her grad pic didn’t have her name plastered on it. So I guess something else different.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Wardo

Time to post this one again .. lol


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Milkman

My Grand daughter showed me a very good report card. It was a very nice weekend.










Heading to the trails.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## silvertonebetty

Doesn’t say big the lot is . And it’s crazy to think a bungalow is now going for $400 thousand these days

The price of this house you once could buy the land and build a 2 1/2 story house and install your well and septic.

a good example is this . My friends shop2years ago caught on fire and melted the siding to their garage.

the siding cost more than it cost them to build the garage!









Check out this listing


8 Perley Shaw Road, Canoe Cove, Prince Edward Island C0A1H7




www.realtor.ca


----------



## SWLABR

Anyone living in the East end of Toronto?? I went in to see some of my buddies (Broadview & Danforth) who I hadn't seen in almost 4yrs. 2 1/2 due to the pandemic, then the other part for no reason we could think of. 

Friday around 2:30 I exit the Gardiner onto the DVP and almost immediately hit a snarl. As I get closer, I can see cars kinda strewn. Not really straight, not really in lanes. "_Oh great, and accident_". But I didn't see any flashing lights so I figured it was very recent, so shouldn't be too bad. Certainly wasn't very backed up.
As I get closer, I see people milling around, then I see a small "City of Toronto" car, and a guy in uniform on the phone looking up at the overpass (it later occurred to me as probably By-Law, and happened to be passing, not dispatched). Of the three lanes, one is getting through. And not in an actual lane. Sort of straddling two. 
Then I see it... the body. Holy F*ck-a-moly! Guessing a man... possibly homeless lying in the left lane of the DVP. 

It was a jumper! Had to be, because there is barely any mention of it in the news outlets. If it was a murder (someone being pushed) they'd report it. It is was a tragic fall, they would as well. But not suicide. They don't report those ones. 

So ya... I get to my buddies and I need a bit to settle. He's all excited to see me, cause we had planned on catching up on all the guitar playing we've missed out on, and I'm a little shaken. It certainly sucked the life out of the mini-reunion. This was also in the middle of the Rogers debacle. We were trying to figure out how to meet up with the rest of the gang... I was absolutely no help! Took me about an hour, and a couple beers before I could participate. 

Sorry to be a downer... I just had to pour that out. 

The rest of the night turned out to be really nice. We played guitar for a few hours, then relied on the others to act on the tentative plans we hashed out a week ago. "Meet at the pub around 7". We did, they did, all good. I was OK for the most part, then I'd remember and go quiet. They are good friends, they knew what was up. Checked in, but didn't push.


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Doesn’t say big the lot is . And it’s crazy to think a bungalow is now going for $400 thousand these days
> 
> The price of this house you once could buy the land and build a 2 1/2 story house and install your well and septic.
> 
> a good example is this . My friends shop2years ago caught on fire and melted the siding to their garage.
> 
> the siding cost more than it cost them to build the garage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this listing
> 
> 
> 8 Perley Shaw Road, Canoe Cove, Prince Edward Island C0A1H7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realtor.ca


Location + Supply and Demand.

The house next door to mine (basically the same footprint, old brick cottage / bungalo) is for sale and listed at $479K. It will quickly sell over the asking price.

A place like the one in your post, if located here, would probably sell for $750k or more depending on how big the lot is.

I've heard stories about crack houses (basically condemned) going for a million dollars in the Vancouver area. The building is almost meaningless. Theu just tear them down and start over.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My friend Danny has some voice on him. This is my favourite song he does


----------



## Milkman

X


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


>


Like your shirt.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Verne

Doug Gifford said:


> View attachment 426199


Natural selection doing it's job.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mark Brown

Mooh said:


> View attachment 426378


So if this is what people mean when they say make America great again, I say bring it on.

These ads are fantastic!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Mark Brown said:


> So if this is what people mean when they say make America great again,


Don't I wish, LOL.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Verne




----------



## Lola

If anyone is in the area of Kensington market I will be playing around the corner from it. I am playing until 5 or 6 today. I am packing now and going.


----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> If anyone is in the area of Kensington market I will be playing around the corner from it. I am playing until 5 or 6 today. I am packing now and going.


Best of luck! We're getting rain way west of you, but it appears headed in your direction. Stay dry!


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> If anyone is in the area of Kensington market I will be playing around the corner from it. I am playing until 5 or 6 today. I am packing now and going.


You may want to reconsider that. Expected rain and Thunder Boomers this aft.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> If anyone is in the area of Kensington market I will be playing around the corner from it. I am playing until 5 or 6 today. I am packing now and going.



Good Luck!

Have fun.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> You may want to reconsider that. Expected rain and Thunder Boomers this aft.
> View attachment 426572


Rock'n Roll is Rain or Shine baby!!


----------



## JBFairthorne

If I stayed home every time it was supposed to rain, I wouldn’t get anything done.

You go out. Hope for the best. If it rains it rains. If it rains too hard, you go home.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Drove her dry peaps! Literally ran out of gas les then 5 minutes from the farm !


----------



## Milkman




----------



## silvertonebetty

Worst is you can see the farm 😂


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul M

Lola said:


> If anyone is in the area of Kensington market I will be playing around the corner from it. I am playing until 5 or 6 today. I am packing now and going.


Soooooo? How'd it go? Anything on youtube? I busked a handful of times in the 80's. For me the experience was a combination of fun and fear. I never got good enough to be confident, (or confident enough to be good?), but busking is one of my favorite forms of entertainment. Can you imagine a restaurant that lets you eat first, and then afterwards lets you decide how much you will pay, or even if you will pay.

Happening upon a great busker is as uplifting to me as seeing a double rainbow. Both are unexpected moments of beauty that lift my spirits.


----------



## Mark Brown

Paul M said:


> Soooooo? How'd it go? Anything on youtube? I busked a handful of times in the 80's. For me the experience was a combination of fun and fear. I never got good enough to be confident, (or confident enough to be good?), but busking is one of my favorite forms of entertainment. Can you imagine a restaurant that lets you eat first, and then afterwards lets you decide how much you will pay, or even if you will pay.
> 
> Happening upon a great busker is as uplifting to me as seeing a double rainbow. Both are unexpected moments of beauty that lift my spirits.


You don't gotta be good my man, but you do need the confidence to put yourself on the world as a stage 

Busking is the only performing I have ever really done. People seemed a lot more open to the idea of a guy just jamming on the sidewalk alone then they ever were on a stage. 

Oddly enough, I made the most money and probably had the most fun busking with my djembe or the clarinet. I was never much of a drum player, but people seemed to enjoy it and the clarinet, well... i can surely bust a groove there and the novelty was something people seemed to enjoy. 

I 100% positively have been drunk on busking dollars more than I would care to admit.... other than the whole just admitting it fact.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mark Brown

Will Television strengthen family ties?

Well if Educators, religious and social workers all agree it can then get me on board!!


----------



## laristotle

Mark Brown said:


> Will Television strengthen family ties?
> 
> Well if Educators, religious and social workers all agree it can then get me on board!!


Well, if the multi-letter alphabet people get on board, it's doable, no?


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 426731


I wouldn't touch those handlebars if you paid me!!!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## silvertonebetty

Did up an Nissan skyline r34 today in my game .


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Haha


----------



## Mooh

Mail call. Just a set of wee pliers that were on sale this week, and some rare earth magnets.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## JBFairthorne

…from the author of I don’t think they go to church.


----------



## Mark Brown

JBFairthorne said:


> …from the author of I don’t think they go to church.


That right there is the best part of the whole thing!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


> View attachment 426941


The message might be about the same, but I think we lost a little of the subtle essence of the first one.


----------



## Wardo

silvertonebetty said:


> Drove her dry peaps! Literally ran out of gas les then 5 minutes from the farm !


Nice pics, reminds me of where I grew up.


----------



## Wardo

Mark Brown said:


> I 100% positively have been drunk on busking dollars more than I would care to admit....


Late high skool and for a few years after me and my friend used to play at the hole on yonge street in downtown toronto on friday or saturday nights. We would make enough to get drunk. When we first started it I couldn't believe that two dollar bills were floatin down. We did mostly Tull stuff; him on flute and me on acoustic. We looked like criminals, I think that's why people liked us .. lol


----------



## Mark Brown

Wardo said:


> Late high skool and for a few years after me and my friend used to play at the hole on yonge street in downtown toronto on friday or saturday nights. We would make enough to get drunk. When we first started it I couldn't believe that two dollar bills were floatin down. We did mostly Tull stuff; him on flute and me on acoustic. We looked like criminals, I think that's why people liked us .. lol


100% man. I just looked like a homeless hippie playing a clarinet. Mostly because I was a homeless hippie playing a clarinet or djembe or guitar. People didn't like it I am certain but their sympathy kicked in.


----------



## Wardo

This is exactly what I need and they only want 20 grand for it .. lol

_1978 Cadillac Eldorado Biarritz Coupe. 500 cubic inch. in excellent shape inside and outside with many rare options like 8-track radio, sunroof, power seats, power windows, air suspension, two tone special Biarritz interior._


----------



## laristotle

horns for the hood?


----------



## Wardo

Probably pour 20 grand worth of fuel through per year; but then there's not much on it that I couldn't fix myself .. lol


----------



## Verne

Wardo said:


> This is exactly what I need and they only want 20 grand for it .. lol
> 
> _1978 Cadillac Eldorado Biarritz Coupe. 500 cubic inch. in excellent shape inside and outside with many rare options like 8-track radio, sunroof, power seats, power windows, air suspension, two tone special Biarritz interior._
> View attachment 426942


At least it doesn't have that hideous maroon/burgundy interior that was so popular back then.


----------



## WCGill

8 track!!!!


----------



## Mark Brown

Why did no one tell me a brand new pick guard was only 14 dollars? And 7 dollars if you happen to get it from L&M and ask them what they want for it because it was used =)


----------



## Wardo




----------



## silvertonebetty

Wardo said:


> Nice pics, reminds me of where I grew up.


Thanks and oh


----------



## silvertonebetty

The admin of the Forza horizon 5 page on Facebook declined me Ed gein van yet allowed my John Wayne gacey van lol


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## laristotle




----------



## BlueRocker

Just the other day I heard
Of a soldier's falling off
Some Indonesian junk
That's going 'round









Schecter Omen Extreme-6


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

Wardo said:


> Probably pour 20 grand worth of fuel through per year; but then there's not much on it that I couldn't fix myself .. lol


Heck, you could stand _inside_ the engine compartment to work on it.


----------



## oldjoat

I see you've never opened the hood on one .

they're packed tighter than a can of sardines , 
aux air pumps, large motors, alts, boosters , air cond parts , batteries , starters , huge rads fans and cowlings ....

and 400+ FT LB of torque , tire shredding power


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## silvertonebetty

My friend Mitch has the Honda . He’s gonna fix that bloody oil leak. And connect my car horn ! He looked at it and I showed him where I noticed the dripping oil and he said the following 

A. Drive shaft seal is bad
B. Shifter seal was destroyed when the shifter was welded on 
C. Or one of the adjuster covers.

then he pulls out a bolt from the muffler.

I’m sure Mitch will make it the way it should if not, I’ll sell it for another guitar 😂


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Paul M

Fingernails are weird. Unlike hair, where if I need a shave or a haircut, I can let it go for a week or two.

This morning at 9am when I went to work everything was fine. By 1pm I _had_ to cut my fingernails. In the course of four hours, an extremely slow growing thing grew enough to cross a line that I could not allow to stand. 

Fingernails are just..... _weird_.


----------



## Verne

Ever look down at your toes @Paul M ???


----------



## Mooh

Verne said:


> Ever look down at your toes @Paul M ???


2/9ths of my toenails are kind of odd.


----------



## Mark Brown

Mooh said:


> 2/9ths of my toenails are kind of odd.


100% of your math is kind of odd there Mooh and leaves a lot to the imagination.


----------



## Mooh

Mark Brown said:


> 100% of your math is kind of odd there Mooh and leaves a lot to the imagination.


Used to be 3/10ths.


----------



## Sneaky

laristotle said:


> View attachment 427034


I used to have a scooter just like the when I was 14-15. It was a Sears Allstate model, which I think was made by one of the Italian makers. I wish I thought of that paint job, but I did paint it candy apple red with a pinstripe spiderweb on the tank though. I was a mod, not a rocker.


----------



## Mooh

Oops I'm breaking some wind.


----------



## Mooh

Lay down our weary tunes...


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Mooh




----------



## silvertonebetty

It some big tree at my grand parents place


----------



## Mark Brown

Aaah... "big" trees on the East Coast


----------



## oldjoat

well, we used to have big white pines till the British cut 'em all down for masts .


----------



## Mark Brown

oldjoat said:


> well, we used to have big white pines till the British cut 'em all down for masts .


And the Juan came and got the rest


----------



## Thunderboy1975

R.I.P Tracii Guns 😪


----------



## Erig8

silvertonebetty said:


> It some big tree at my grand parents place
> View attachment 427266


Nice View


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Erig8 said:


> Nice View


Thanks


----------



## zontar

Verne said:


> View attachment 425971


----------



## CenturyBreak

laristotle said:


> View attachment 427342


Now that we've mastered Norwegian, we move on to some basics of Estonian:


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

I have proof Driving Schools are not teaching correctly!!! This!!! This was my ride home as I was stuck behind a Drivers Ed car travelling in the passing lane, when they had opportunity to be in the middle lane to let me pass. This is why people are dumb. Their teachers are dumb!








(this was taken by my passenger. Not me. That would be hypocritical, wouldn’t it!!)


----------



## Verne

If you know, you know why it's funny.


----------



## Verne

This is why this Londoner doesn't visit Toronto unless he absolutely HAS to...........which is pretty much never anyway.


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> This is why this Londoner doesn't visit Toronto unless he absolutely HAS to...........which is pretty much never anyway.
> 
> View attachment 427522


That’s the 404. It runs North and south in Torontos East end. You would need to travel the entire length of the DVP, and half the Gardiner Exp to get to downtown. An “hour” in that traffic would be a miracle.


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> If you know, you know why it's funny.
> 
> View attachment 427521


That’s the Salacc from Return of the Jedi. 

But weren’t you just crabbing about “too much Star Wars” not too long ago?


----------



## Verne

SWLABR said:


> That’s the Salacc from Return of the Jedi.
> 
> But weren’t you just crabbing about “too much Star Wars” not too long ago?


The memory is long in this one. 


HAHAHA, I couldn't resist posting this meme after that thread went so deep.


----------



## Mooh

Local Leaf Alumni Larry Jeffrey passes away at the age of 81







shorelineclassicsfm.com





Back in the ‘90s our offices, though separate businesses, were in the same building. Sometimes he’d wander upstairs for a chat and a coffee. Real nice guy. Showed me his cup ring.


----------



## WCGill

Now this is weird.










Palindrome light.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Verne




----------



## Paul Running

Canadian version of Project Habakkuk


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mark Brown

Mooh said:


> View attachment 427725


I see this is a modern publication.

Go back to the old ones!


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## Mooh

Mark Brown said:


> I see this is a modern publication.
> 
> Go back to the old ones!


Is this far enough back?


----------



## Verne




----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> View attachment 427795



Might be better than introducing your wife as "my first wife" (when you're still married to her).


----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle

this one gets you more. lol


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## seapotato




----------



## Mark Brown

B.Y.O.B.

Build Your Own Block


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## greco

....for @laristotle 's collection


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Robert1950

Latest from the JWST


----------



## Verne

Is it just chance these 2 are on the same kijiji free page?? I mean, sure one is missing a vital letter in it's naming, but being only 1km away, this could be a match made in heaven.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

My first regular day job (as opposed to music employment) had a photocopy/file room with its own more-or-less climate control. It didn't help a lot, but no one dressed for the beach. Computers were almost non-existent, but those awful keypunch machines and stacks of cards were everywhere.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mark Brown

Today I graduated from hobbyist to enthusiast. I officially have enough "spare" parts to have a parts bin. 

Well on my way to "obsession"


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## SWLABR

Anyone else see the irony of this piece of Christmas tat?


----------



## Doug Gifford

Chess robot breaks seven-year-old boy's finger during Moscow Open


The child was trying to make his next move at the Moscow Open when the robot grabbed him.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> View attachment 427034


There MUST be a gif of this.


----------



## laristotle

Doug Gifford said:


> Chess robot breaks seven-year-old boy's finger during Moscow Open
> 
> 
> The child was trying to make his next move at the Moscow Open when the robot grabbed him.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


Was the robot losing at that point?


----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> Was the robot losing at that point?


You don't think I actually read the article? I mean, seriously…


----------



## Doug Gifford

PSA
The web addresses utterlybananas.com and utterlybananas.ca are both empty and may be available.


----------



## Milkman

Bob, then and now.


----------



## Milkman

LMAO, I just got banned (again) from TGP.

They had a thread ragging on the Flat Earth Society and laughing at them for their beliefs.

I simply pointed out that it was a bit hypocritical to do so when the majority of members there (and here) still believe that the earth was created by an all knowing, all seeing deity and that in fact many believe (in spite of carbon dating) that the earth is between 4000 and 10,000 years old.

Glass houses. Talk about snowflakes.


----------



## Mark Brown

Milkman said:


> LMAO, I just got banned (again) from TGP.
> 
> They had a thread ragging on the Flat Earth Society and laughing at them for their beliefs.
> 
> I simply pointed out that it was a bit hypocritical to do so when the majority of member there (and here) still believe that the earth was created by an all knowing, all seeing deity and that in fact many believe (in spite of carbon dating) that the earth was between 4000 and 10,000 years old.
> 
> Glass houses. Talk about snowflakes.


See man, the thing is, it isnt what you have to say.... it is who is offended that you say it 

You should know by now that logical interjection of a clearly well defined dogma is not acceptable


----------



## Verne

@Milkman How dare you show them that somebody can laugh at THEM for their thinking. Dinosaurs are a myth dontcha know?!?


----------



## Guitar101

Milkman said:


> LMAO, I just got banned (again) from TGP.
> 
> They had a thread ragging on the Flat Earth Society and laughing at them for their beliefs.
> 
> I simply pointed out that it was a bit hypocritical to do so when the majority of members there (and here) still believe that the earth was created by an all knowing, all seeing deity and that in fact many believe (in spite of carbon dating) that the earth is between 4000 and 10,000 years old.
> 
> Glass houses. Talk about snowflakes.


What a bunch of idiots. Everyone knows that the first human beings were shot out of the pyramids, that's why they come to a point. They landed softly on the soft fluffy clouds and slowly floated down to earth on foggy days.🤡


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Doug Gifford

Guitar101 said:


> What a bunch of idiots. Everyone knows that the first human beings were shot out of the pyramids, that's why they come to a point. They landed softly on the soft fluffy clouds and slowly floated down to earth on foggy days.🤡


Like Puffed Rice! That's why some are Quakers.


----------



## Mark Brown

You have to give the flat earth folks a lot of credit really. With insurmountable evidence to the contrary they hold that belief fast.

Personally I think there is no one that believes the earth is truly flat and that the whole thing is a giant ruse to garner extreme reactions from people trying to disprove the hypothesis that the earth is flat. Done purely for the enjoyment of those in the society for the advancement of flat earth theory.

But chances are I'm wrong.


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> @Milkman How dare you show them that somebody can laugh at THEM for their thinking. Dinosaurs are a myth dontcha know?!?


I know they are super sensitive about their religion and also about their gun love, but don't throw stones from your glass house.

I was very careful about my choice of words. I get that it's their site and I either abide by the rules or don't enjoy the site, but talk about your double standards. Snowflakes.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Say what you will about the sweet miracle of unquestioning faith, I consider a capacity for it terrifying and absolutely vile. _Kurt Vonnegut_


----------



## Verne

@Milkman GC is not too far off. I mentioned about a couple original human beings (no names given) having belly buttons in all artwork and it was deleted same day, but yet another member posted a picture of a bible and some scripture, and it was allowed. Double standards are everywhere. Religion seems to be that point. Don't post that religion is a farce in your opinion because they disagree with you and delete/ban you. It's okay that they disagree with you whole heartedly, but do NOT disagree with them. If you are agnostic or atheist, your opinion is not acceptable nor wanted. 

I don't argue with them. I just don't listen. I can't stand closed minded people who will push their opinion while quashing yours. To each their own.


----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> I don't argue with them. I just don't listen. I can't stand closed minded people who will push their opinion while quashing yours. To each their own.


To quote the great kang, or maybe it was kodos....

"Abortion for some, miniature American flags for others"

Just about sums up a lot in the current context of debate that I see on a daily basis.


----------



## Mooh

Oh ye of little faith, why do you fear? 

Pick your deity wisely. I like albino groundhogs with alliterative names. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> @Milkman GC is not too far off. I mentioned about a couple original human beings (no names given) having belly buttons in all artwork and it was deleted same day, but yet another member posted a picture of a bible and some scripture, and it was allowed. Double standards are everywhere. Religion seems to be that point. Don't post that religion is a farce in your opinion because they disagree with you and delete/ban you. It's okay that they disagree with you whole heartedly, but do NOT disagree with them. If you are agnostic or atheist, your opinion is not acceptable nor wanted.
> 
> I don't argue with them. I just don't listen. I can't stand closed minded people who will push their opinion while quashing yours. To each their own.


Yes, there are surely numerous members here who follow religion and most know enough to keep that a personal and private matter as they should, but recently one seems to be quite proud of that fact. I'm trying to resist the urge...


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Having religion is like having a penis.

It's all well and good enough to have one, but there's no need to go waving it around in public.


----------



## SWLABR

Jim DaddyO said:


> Having religion is like having a penis.
> 
> It's all well and good enough to have one, but there's no need to go waving it around in public.


You win the internet today.


----------



## laristotle

go ahead, poke the bear


----------



## Verne




----------



## allthumbs56

"Double standards"? Guess it's ok t make fun of billions of people who have a faith - but don't you dare poke a stick at a liberal around here 😕


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> go ahead, poke the bear


I generally try not to, but sometimes the bear pokes first.


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> "Double standards"? Guess it's ok t make fun of billions of people who have a faith - but don't you dare poke a stick at a liberal around here 😕



Or a conservative.


----------



## Mark Brown

Everyone just needs to put their sticks away and start waving their miniature flags in the air like they just don't care!


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

Damn don’t take my Random Thread away again.

Fluff your religious and politely stuff on a different thread please.

i check it out everyday for a s#!¥§ and giggles!


----------



## silvertonebetty

My phone talks to me when it is plugged in and unplugged! The first is plugged in and the second is unplugged


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Jim DaddyO said:


> Having religion is like having a penis.
> 
> It's all well and good enough to have one, but there's no need to go waving it around in public.


Unless you're alter boy...then its okay.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Jim DaddyO said:


> Having religion is like having a penis.
> 
> It's all well and good enough to have one, but there's no need to go waving it around in public.


Only men have one and the occasional x men 😂


----------



## silvertonebetty

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Unless you're alter boy...then its okay.


“Introducing hasbro’s new game, pedo in a box”


----------



## oldjoat

more like "do not pass GO , go directly to JAIL".

now where have I seen that before ?


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> pedo in a box


pedo pete.


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Only men have one and the occasional x men 😂


Nevertheless, it's always best to keep it in your pants unless invited to display it.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## WCGill

Just drove by the lovely Brexit establishment.


----------



## Verne

The wizard of Oz remastered in 4K.


----------



## Verne

She's really into the ummmmmmmmmm, arts.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## keto

laristotle said:


> View attachment 429014


I didn't get it...?


----------



## silvertonebetty

So I just checked out the Forza horizon 5 leadership board for one of the drift tracks and out of 497,513 players I’m in spot # 8,773.

how I can’t drift! I run into walls 😂


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## laristotle

keto said:


> I didn't get it...?


baby reveal party, black smoke, nervous neighbour ..


----------



## MarkM

keto said:


> I didn't get it...?


The black fella sure does!


----------



## greco




----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> View attachment 429017


When your vibrator has crabs, it's time for some serious life reflection


----------



## zontar

Don't take too much notice.



The goons may not know who he is.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I don't join things on the internet.
It takes too long to scroll to my birth year on the form.​


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

Mariah looks different, is she feeling well lately?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Milkman

Slim Pickelman


Yodelling Pickle




youtube.com


----------



## Milkman




----------



## seapotato

Did they fool anyone I wonder?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

https://external-preview.redd.it/BQhPVNhi_A55-raNhbsPD3ETjeOpAsWCQUN7mt8NiX0.gif?format=mp4&s=03eb3deed7a4e314c7b1552cebb494d0e9a8a6dd


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> View attachment 429389


Is that the "B" Team then? For those less dangerous and _ahem_ smaller missions?!?


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> Is that the "B" Team then? For those less dangerous and _ahem_ smaller missions?!?


I think they're the 'a' Team.


----------



## Verne




----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> View attachment 429405


That is the absolute, number 1 reason I will never own a cat. 
It is _supposed_ to shit in your house, and you are expected to clean it.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I’ve have a long standing personal rule…never own an animal that’s too dumb to shit outside.


----------



## Mark Brown

JBFairthorne said:


> I’ve have a long standing personal rule…never own an animal that’s too dumb to shit outside.


Even my kids know to poop outdoors


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> View attachment 429431


I'll be honest. If we had a place in the country, this would be me and my woman. I am a cat person to the core. Always have been, always will be as will she. The only good dog, is a hot dog. There I said it!!! NYAH


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Alan Doyle is supposed to go to my work tomorrow! And yes I’m working


----------



## BlueRocker

Touch my bass


----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket

Turkey hit by Car gets stuck in front, pulled out alive by men


Subscribe for more of these videos#turkey #animalrescue #shorts




youtube.com


----------



## zontar

I'll pass the word.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

On my way home , we solved the oil leak and was a $20 charge


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## silvertonebetty

Found some mud and the oil consumption seems better 😂


----------



## zontar

I'll tell the old man.


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## silvertonebetty

CenturyBreak said:


>


I want to do this lol


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## laristotle

Strong, Independent Woman Needs Man To Leave Toilet Seat Down Or She Will Literally Fall In


HENDERSON, NV — Tough, independent woman Maggie Stallings once again told her husband today that he absolutely must leave the toilet seat down or she will actually fall into the commode.




babylonbee.com


----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


>


I got a lot of for sale ads coming up


----------



## BlueRocker

laristotle said:


>


This guy is an obnoxious adolescent idiot. Probably fit right in here  but I dislike his videos.


----------



## laristotle

BlueRocker said:


> This guy is an obnoxious adolescent idiot. Probably fit right in here  but I dislike his videos.


I'm on the other swing of the pendulum.
I listen to what he says, not how he says it, which is humorous.
I loved this one dedicated to another forum that I frequent.


----------



## butterknucket

A world leader stopped by to say hello the other day.


----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak

A day late, but still...


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## zontar

He has arrived.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Milkman

Safety Second!

I had to take a second look. I’ve honestly never seen someone do this.


----------



## Mooh

FFS, that's worse than the clowns who moved my upright piano in tennis shoes, and no gloves.


----------



## Verne

Do I have to be the one to point out the blonde hair?? May or may not affect certain decision making skills. "Oh look, dog poop" "Oh look, I'm missing a toe" "oh look, broken glass"


----------



## Milkman

She seems like a nice girl. They were a young couple and bought the place a year or so ago, and then split up. She had to really push to get through her lawn as it had been left a bit too long. I was nervous watching her.


----------



## Mark Brown

Milkman said:


> Safety Second!
> 
> I had to take a second look. I’ve honestly never seen someone do this.
> 
> View attachment 430057


I'm not really sure what the problem is.

I start my lawn mower with an electric drill and the side port is cut out of the frame with a Sawzall. No shoes, no problem.


----------



## Verne

My ex (we were still married at the time) lost an aunt to lawn mowing. Her electric mower was rewired but they omitted a ground wire. She was cutting her grass one early dewy morning, without shoes or socks and went to turn by grabbing hold of the chain link fence. We attended her funeral a few days later. This was near 27yrs ago now. I have NEVER worn anything but full coverage running shoes when doing any lawn work.


----------



## BlueRocker

Verne said:


> My ex (we were still married at the time) lost an aunt to lawn mowing. Her electric mower was rewired but they omitted a ground wire. She was cutting her grass one early dewy morning, without shoes or socks and went to turn by grabbing hold of the chain link fence. We attended her funeral a few days later. This was near 27yrs ago now. I have NEVER worn anything but full coverage running shoes when doing any lawn work.


Please send wiring diagram (asking for a friend)


----------



## Verne




----------



## Mooh

In a previous career I taught occupational health and safety, and did the occasional H&S inspection. The stories we heard and things we saw were bizarre...and way more common than the public is generally aware. One thing always emerged though: "We never learned this in school!" No shit.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


>


Simpsons has a moment for everything.

"You don't make friends with salad"


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Safety Second!
> 
> I had to take a second look. I’ve honestly never seen someone do this.
> 
> View attachment 430057


What's the issue?

Ok, I see the bare feet now.


----------



## Verne

Mark Brown said:


> Simpsons has a moment for everything.
> 
> "You don't make friends with salad"


Lisa: But what do you do if somebody wants a non-alcoholic beer?
Apu: You know, it's never come up


----------



## MarkM

I am a safety professional, my wife cuts the grass on a zero turn with safety glasses, ear pro , shoes and sun screen. All the safety devices are in working order! Additionally safety protocol when she drives up on a rock and gets hung up is I don’t say a fluckin thing! I don’t even raise my hands and shrug WTF.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

BlueRocker said:


> Please send wiring diagram (asking for a friend)


Im guessing you dont watch Ozark.😝


----------



## laristotle

Sept 27 release, Rob Zombie Produced


----------



## Verne

I remember rushing home from school to watch the reruns of The Munsters after school.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## seapotato

Verne said:


> Do I have to be the one to point out the blonde hair?? May or may not affect certain decision making skills. "Oh look, dog poop" "Oh look, I'm missing a toe" "oh look, broken glass"


Funnily enough, my dad is down a toe from a lawnmower. This was probably 40 years ago, I gather he had a bit of a wet lunch, then mowed.

He was wearing shoes at the time, so I don't really see them being much protection over being barefoot unless they're steel toe, and even then...

I don't spend much time barefoot because we have three dogs...lol

The mower in question was known as Christine after the toe thing. Was red, occasionally shot flames and was missing a guard or two, clearly possessed.

(Name came from a particularly vindictive Plymouth Fury for those under a certain age)


----------



## Verne

Christine the mower. That's funny. Where there's a will, there's a way. If my mower wants me, it'd gonna get me. It's an AWD as well, so no running uphill. HAHAHA


----------



## Thunderboy1975

She should hire a guy with a Landscaping business, them sleazy fucks will mow anything then let her move right in and be his secretary and soon she'll be posting google reviews referring to him as her husband.


----------



## Mark Brown

You think mowing in bare feet is bad, check this out!










Needed a trouble light while I work on my sump pump. It's ok, the line voltage driver is built into the LED housing. 

Don't do what Donny Don't Does.


----------



## Milkman

Rock with alien writing.

Weird.


----------



## WCGill

Mark Brown said:


> You think mowing in bare feet is bad, check this out!
> 
> View attachment 430276
> 
> 
> Needed a trouble light while I work on my sump pump. It's ok, the line voltage driver is built into the LED housing.
> 
> Don't do what Donny Don't Does.


I can't wait until you start building that amp!


----------



## Mark Brown

WCGill said:


> I can't wait until you start building that amp!


Somethings are important, other things are not. 
Throw away lights made with things hanging around the house, well they just need to service whatever function they are for at the time. For the longest time that particular strand of 14/2 had a two socket receptacle on the end of it and it was my extension cord for soldering at the kitchen table. I'm not gonna go and spend money on something I can make for free and then remake into something else when the need arises. If it make you feel any better the receptacle was a GIFI 

I drove around in a 97 Grummin step van with a chev 7.2 diesel in it that had the oil cooler lines connected with a pair of vice grips for about 2 years because the hose that blew was 140 dollar replacement and vice grips were 7.99. I don't have that van anymore, but I do still have the grips. 

Things are only stupid if you are stupid with them.


----------



## WCGill

A farmer at heart.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 430386



Wasn't there one that said "No Regerts"?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 430387


Oh, I think he'll figure it out when he tries to shift from 1st to 3rd.


----------



## Verne




----------



## SWLABR

We could probably do a whole thread on tattoo “ragrets”


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Verne

white guy: I can't dance
Vodka: yes, you can


----------



## seapotato

Verne said:


> white guy: I can't dance
> Vodka: yes, you can


Also vodka...

She's hot.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Gin
aka
Liquid panty remover​


----------



## Verne

Idea for those with fish ponds


----------



## butterknucket

The 50 second mark makes this worth while.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> The 50 second mark makes this worth while.



Drunk, stupid and angry is no way to go through life.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Drunk, stupid and angry is no way to go through life.


I can't confirm anyone in that is drunk. Issues, yes.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> I can't confirm anyone in that is drunk. Issues, yes.


Neither can I, but I'd bet my left kidney most of them had a snoot full..


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Neither can I, but I'd bet my left kidney most of them had a snoot full..


I don't even know what that means.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> I don't even know what that means.



It means they have been drinking.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## laristotle

12 Conspiracy Theories That Actually Turned Out to Be True


They say the truth is stranger than fiction. That's no lie: All of these so-called "crazy conspiracy theories" turned out to be legit.




www.rd.com


----------



## Verne

For the now children


----------



## Mooh

Anything to make him stop playing the saxophone.


----------



## Verne

It's because it's an Alto sax. Everybody knows the Tenor sax is the sexy sax.


----------



## greco

That has got to be extremely painful!....


----------



## SWLABR

greco said:


> That has got to be extremely painful!....
> 
> View attachment 430601


She meant ANYTHING to get him to stop playing. It’s like winning the Cup… you sacrifice your personal comfort for the better good.


----------



## Verne

greco said:


> That has got to be extremely painful!....
> 
> View attachment 430601


Calluses already formed?!? She doesn't look like the type who would like to "go to work" in the mornings.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Top scientist admits 'space telescope image' was actually a slice of chorizo | CNN


A French scientist has apologized after tweeting a photo of a slice of chorizo, claiming it was an image of a distant star taken by the James Webb Space Telescope.




www.cnn.com





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553765864553472003


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## butterknucket

Lady Caca?


----------



## CenturyBreak

Verne said:


> For the now children
> 
> View attachment 430573


Of course, we can't forget:


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Well ran into more problems with the Honda so I put it up for sale and looks like it should be gone today


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> Well ran into more problems with the Honda so I put it up for sale and looks like it should be gone today


Say it ain't so.
You just got that thing back


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> Say it ain't so.
> You just got that thing back


Yup , and it’s no longer in my name and I got almost everything I had into it back


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> Yup , and it’s no longer in my name and I got almost everything I had into it back


Well that's ok then. Close is good enough to get rid of pain lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> Well that's ok then. Close is good enough to get rid of pain lol


Yeah another $400 would have broke even but I was more than happy with 2g .

it needs tires about $600-$800 , rings about $100 before installing and needed to find out what’s wrong with the neutral switch.

I just wasn’t willing to spend anymore money on it . And my hips have been sore since The last time driving it !


----------



## Mark Brown

As long as you are happy with your decision that is all that matters man. Bikes can be a headache and if you aren't working on it yourself, it can be an expensive endeavour to keep an older one running.

Someday I will go out there and get my old ATC running again..... someday.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> As long as you are happy with your decision that is all that matters man. Bikes can be a headache and if you aren't working on it yourself, it can be an expensive endeavour to keep an older one running.
> 
> Someday I will go out there and get my old ATC running again..... someday.


And I also want to try to get my learners V so the money will help with that


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## silvertonebetty

Lol are you kidding me ! Found this like 30minutes to an hour after selling the Honda ! A brand new neutral switch!

edit:

well that’s life and now I have more stuff to sell


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Doug Gifford

Puzzle


----------



## zontar

The prisoner Bartlett is discharged into your custody, Colonel Von Luger.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## WCGill

Area 27, for Wardo. We went out to the track today and watched a little club racing and had a cold brew in the little shade available on this 30C+ day. This is a great facility and our guide was the carpenter who framed our house last year, whose wife happens to be the track manager. Nice, nice.


----------



## keto

Charli. Son’s GS.








Kira, daughter’s. 5-6 months.


----------



## Verne

@WCGill That 944 turbo. All those other more modern cars are meh. I hope he kept it off the retaining walls. What track is this? I do a lot of sim racing and love to find local gems that people have made from scratch. 

Too many Camaro's. There must've been a LOT of testosterone flying around them.


----------



## WCGill

Area 27 - Exclusive Membership - Luxury Motorsports Club


Watch Full Video For decades, golfers have joined golf clubs and boaters have enjoyed yacht clubs. Finally, for the long-suffering gearhead, there is Area 27 an exclusive membership-based luxury motorsports club.



area27.ca


----------



## Verne

That explains the Camaro's. Cool course. Villeneuve created. Awesome!!! Love learning about history behind some race courses and such. Looks like there is a version of it for one of my favourite sim racing games.

A couple videos out by the creator. If you've been on the track, how accurate is the game version??


----------



## WCGill

Looks very faithful. I've not been on the track in a driving capacity but did marshalling for the Hayman Classic junior bike race few years ago and walked it from end to end several times. It's a rich man's playground.


----------



## Paul Running

A very rich man's sport without a sponsor.


----------



## Verne

Any racing venture is a rich man's without good sponsorship. Even AutoX is expensive as a novice. Been there, done that. Costs more than I could throw at it. This is why I sim race. I can wreck a $250,000 car and restart with a fresh one. A whole lot cheaper that way.


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> Any racing venture is a rich man's without good sponsorship. Even AutoX is expensive as a novice. Been there, done that. Costs more than I could throw at it. This is why I sim race. I can wreck a $250,000 car and restart with a fresh one. A whole lot cheaper that way.


My buddy does high end sim stuff. Getting a good rig ain't cheap either. Less than a real car, true, but whoa!! Some of the price tags attached to his gear... no wonder he doesn't play guitar anymore!! 

I only come as close as NFS on my iPad.


----------



## Verne

SWLABR said:


> My buddy does high end sim stuff. Getting a good rig ain't cheap either. Less than a real car, true, but whoa!! Some of the price tags attached to his gear... no wonder he doesn't play guitar anymore!!
> 
> I only come as close as NFS on my iPad.


YEP!!! I've since added 2 new wheel (just the actual rim itself) with a couple more coming out around $800 for both. EGADS!! I've also upgraded the graphics card and PSU to another $1000. I get great gas mileage though.


----------



## laristotle

Sheet mon!
I remember being more than happy with my PS1's Gran Turismo.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> YEP!!! I've since added 2 new wheel (just the actual rim itself) with a couple more coming out around $800 for both. EGADS!! I've also upgraded the graphics card and PSU to another $1000. I get great gas mileage though.
> View attachment 431044


Verne you sneaky bastard, I never knew.

That is a sweet looking set up man!! So what you are telling me is that gaming isn't why I am a fat slob and that's all on me? 'Cause you still get out and ride


----------



## Sneaky

WCGill said:


> Area 27, for Wardo. We went out to the track today and watched a little club racing and had a cold brew in the little shade available on this 30C+ day. This is a great facility and our guide was the carpenter who framed our house last year, whose wife happens to be the track manager. Nice, nice.
> View attachment 430980
> 
> View attachment 430981
> 
> View attachment 430982


That looks… hot. 😅


----------



## Verne

Mark Brown said:


> Verne you sneaky bastard, I never knew.
> 
> That is a sweet looking set up man!! So what you are telling me is that gaming isn't why I am a fat slob and that's all on me? 'Cause you still get out and ride


Admission is always the first step Mark.


----------



## WCGill

butterknucket said:


>


Ain't electric or barbed for sure.


----------



## butterknucket

WCGill said:


> Ain't electric or barbed for sure.


It could be and that's what she's into.


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> YEP!!! I've since added 2 new wheel (just the actual rim itself) with a couple more coming out around $800 for both. EGADS!! I've also upgraded the graphics card and PSU to another $1000. I get great gas mileage though.
> View attachment 431044



Love the seatbelts, LOL.


----------



## MarkM

WCGill said:


> Area 27, for Wardo. We went out to the track today and watched a little club racing and had a cold brew in the little shade available on this 30C+ day. This is a great facility and our guide was the carpenter who framed our house last year, whose wife happens to be the track manager. Nice, nice.
> View attachment 430980
> 
> View attachment 430981
> 
> View attachment 430982





WCGill said:


> Area 27, for Wardo. We went out to the track today and watched a little club racing and had a cold brew in the little shade available on this 30C+ day. This is a great facility and our guide was the carpenter who framed our house last year, whose wife happens to be the track manager. Nice, nice.
> View attachment 430980
> 
> View attachment 430981
> 
> View attachment 430982


I had a tour of that track a couple years ago, went for a ride with an attractive young lady around the track in a pickup. The folks I was touring wineries with that day could afford to be a member, way out of my league!


----------



## laristotle

Roger Waters' at it again.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## BlueRocker

I'm officially a dumbass. Pulled out a guitar last night I hadn't played in a while, thought it sounded like crap. Got another, sounded like different crap. Tweaked my amp settings for an hour then gave up, figured it was just one of those days.

Turns out I had an overdrive pedal on with light gain and really bad eq.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Even after selling that old Honda is causing me problems 😂 

why do people think they can get warranty on used private sales .

I started the bike for him and drove it around the yard and he saw that it smoked , he could have backed out at anytime.

the bike came with a complete spare engine,
two extra tires on rims
2upseat
Hand guards
New battery 
Two corts of oil in the box
Funnel 
Wires to wire the taillights
Horn 
New filters 
New key switch 
Extra coil
2 hjc helmets
And had the ownership paperwork 

only for two grand.
And when I found the other stuff as followed 
Spare carb
Starter a
And neutral switch

I told him he could come and grab them if he wanted.

the sad thing is I was offered $1500 for it not running! And I even told him

I


















































































I think he was planning something and that’s why he didn’t wait for me to setup a time for pickup.

but to his surprise my dad who’s 6’1who can wrestle a bull to the ground was on the farm including his cousin Jarrett and uncle Charles.

I do think I dodged a bullet 😂


----------



## Mark Brown

And that right there is why I hate selling things.

Man make, man break. Caveat emptor.
I believe you were as honest as could be. What more did the guy want?


----------



## Mark Brown

On a lighter note....








LOVE!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> And that right there is why I hate selling things.
> 
> Man make, man break. Caveat emptor.
> I believe you were as honest as could be. What more did the guy want?


I new bike 😂. I blocked him , I never lied about anything actually I was surprised it started when it did and on top of things I was going to take the ad down once I remembered the the other engine would have a switch 😂 but he called I’m in O’Leary.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> On a lighter note....
> View attachment 431277
> 
> LOVE!


I could use a dog right now 😂 
Expect for Stan the man. He’s a golden doodle lol


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## silvertonebetty

Such a pain, that guy just called! It’s 4:30 in the morning. He’s still running his mouth, I’m tempted on telling him my first cousin event to prison for 8 years when he was 26 for assault and battery charges . I don’t have contact with the first cousin though. He’s crazy


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 431346



No pees, no poos, must be Boose?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Weird story today I got a call from an unknown number and when I answered the phone it was Greco claiming I called them . 

Anyone else have this happen or just me ?


----------



## Mark Brown

Man Greco is still going strong on the east coast? God i need to move home.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> Man Greco is still going strong on the east coast? God i need to move home.


It’s still here but taste like cardboard 😂


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> It’s still here but taste like cardboard 😂


Seeing as we are on the subject, how about "pizza delight"


----------



## JBFairthorne

Remembered Pizza Delight fondly….until I stumbled across one while we were away in Sauble Beach. It was terrible. Literally one of the worst pizzas I’ve ever had. None of us finished it and we got something g else for dinner.


----------



## Mark Brown

JBFairthorne said:


> Remembered Pizza Delight fondly….until I stumbled across one while we were away in Sauble Beach. It was terrible. Literally one of the worst pizzas I’ve ever had. None of us finished it and we got something g else for dinner.


So perhaps I would do best to stay out here and just keep my memories fond lol


----------



## JBFairthorne

Mark Brown said:


> So perhaps I would do best to stay out here and just keep my memories fond lol


I have places like that where I’ve lived, that are too far to visit periodically, and it’s been so long that now I don’t want to go back because it’s sure to have changed significantly and I don’t want how I remember it to change.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> Seeing as we are on the subject, how about "pizza delight"


Summerside is good but Stratford’s was crap with expired spinach. I haven’t had their garlic fingers in years .


----------



## laristotle

franchises only matter to a point. it's who's making the pizza.
for me, my wife bakes the best.
my favourite, when I was younger, was pizza nova for the pepperoni that they used.


----------



## Mooh

JBFairthorne said:


> Remembered Pizza Delight fondly….until I stumbled across one while we were away in Sauble Beach. It was terrible. Literally one of the worst pizzas I’ve ever had. None of us finished it and we got something g else for dinner.


Happened to us with Wendy’s a year or two ago. Pathetic. Good thing we have great locally owned restaurants, and I do mean great.


----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


> View attachment 431414


That there would be floor lickin drunk!


----------



## laristotle

MarkM said:


> That there would be floor lickin drunk!


Remember the board game 'pass out'?


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> Remember the board game 'pass out'?
> View attachment 431468


Never played it. I never had any issues with passing out if that was my intent. HAHAHA. Thank god I'm not in my early 20s anymore. Man. I remember most of them, but not much of them after 11pm Friday and Saturday. Sundays were for eating crackers and swearing to never drink again.................


----------



## Doug Gifford

From the mouths of babes…









Meta's chatbot says the company 'exploits people'


The new prototype doesn't think much of the company's CEO, Mark Zuckerberg, either.



www.bbc.com


----------



## zontar




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Doug Gifford

Be careful out there! 








Beachgoer killed after umbrella impales her in the chest in South Carolina


Umbrella was blown away from its anchoring by the wind and hit Tammy Perreault while she was at a Garden City beach




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Kenmac

Earlier today my nephew sent me a photo of his cat, Bella, wearing a sombrero which is cute but what made me smile was what he titled the photo, "Taco Bella". 😺 Here's the photo:


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Paul Running

Rip currents, umbrellas and fireworks were the most common beach hazards while we were there.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

What are the acoustic properties of airborne dust which has settled on interior surfaces of musical instruments?


----------



## Mark Brown

Well you see, that isn't dust, that is sonic radiation dampening compound. It retains the frequency of the instrument whilst building energy. When the apex of its capacity is reached, the stored energy is released realizing the compounding sonic envelope of the instrument and the preceding stored energy resulting in....

CLEANING YOUR DAMN GUITAR!


----------



## laristotle

Just take off the strings and let your cat roam around for few minutes.


----------



## Mooh

Ain’t got no cat now. It peed in my cord bag, among other things.


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## SWLABR

Mooh said:


> Ain’t got no cat now. It peed in my cord bag, among other things.


I knew a dude years ago trying to get a business of the ground making leather stuff. To support, I bought a leather guitar strap. It was a lot of money for me then.
I had it a week and my (now ex) wife’s cat pissed on it. The thing hadn’t pissed on anything prior, but that incident opened the door I guess. Began pissing on everything. She wasn’t willing to rehome it when it pissed on my stuff, but when it ruined something her (deceased) mom gave her, well, that was it. We never owned a cat collectively, and I have not (and never will) own a cat again.

Yes, dogs also piss in stuff… this isn’t a “dog vs cat” thing.
I just don’t like cats.


----------



## Verne




----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> View attachment 431820


That is “People Management 101”. 
Your instructions need to remove room for interpretation. 
The boss never said “into town”.


----------



## Mooh

SWLABR said:


> I knew a dude years ago trying to get a business of the ground making leather stuff. To support, I bought a leather guitar strap. It was a lot of money for me then.
> I had it a week and my (now ex) wife’s cat pissed on it. The thing hadn’t pissed on anything prior, but that incident opened the door I guess. Began pissing on everything. She wasn’t willing to rehome it when it pissed on my stuff, but when it ruined something her (deceased) mom gave her, well, that was it. We never owned a cat collectively, and I have not (and never will) own a cat again.
> 
> Yes, dogs also piss in stuff… this isn’t a “dog vs cat” thing.
> I just don’t like cats.


The last cat peed in any black bag or box it could find, computer bags, shoulder/messenger bags, and had a particular taste for my youngest's shoes. My cord bag was one of those large DeWalt tool bags crammed with all manner of stage and studio stuff, like guitar, speaker, and mic cords, DIs, A/B/Y pedal, mics, power bars, etc. About half the stuff wouldn't come clean, especially the cloth wrapped cords. The stench would make my eyes bleed. He also terrorized the 90 lb Lab cross, scarring his head and inducing an anxiety that was hard to witness. I value my dogs much more than the cat. Never had a dog piss in anything other than the great outdoors. Without the cat we live in peace and harmony.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Verne

@Paul Running The great editor of GC meme's.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

You should see the other guy.


----------



## Verne

I bet the paperboy won't mess with you ever again @Milkman


----------



## laristotle

or the neighbour's cat.


----------



## seapotato

Did you remember to clean out the fingernails before hiding the body? 🤣


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> I bet the paperboy won't mess with you ever again @Milkman



Neighbourhood Girl Guides.

They don't like people low balling them on their cookies.


----------



## Mark Brown

Milkman said:


> Neighbourhood Girl Guides.
> 
> They don't like people low balling them on their cookies.


I told you your door was too inviting. You got what you deserve


----------



## Milkman

Mark Brown said:


> I told you your door was too inviting. You got what you deserve


Truth is, I got those moving a washing machine down a flight of stairs. I had to remove a beam and failed to adequately eliminate the exposed hazards. I think it was a nail.

These days my skin is like parchment. I cut myself often and don't even notice.

This was one of those. The machine was already down stairs and I was outside talking to a neighbour when her eyes opened wide all of a sudden. Ahh sir.....there's blood dripping from your elbow...


----------



## Mark Brown

I liked the girl guide story better 

It is always the stupid things that get ya man. Those oopsie moments turn to ouchie moments more often than I care to admit.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Had lunch at a place today and looked up and saw this


----------



## Verne

As long as you weren't eating curds and whey.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Verne

I stand by my earlier post about the GC meme editor.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I often hear “I need someone who looks at me like dog looks at steak” or “a fat kid looks at chocolate”

but I never hear “I need someone who looks at me like those guitar guys loOk at gear they can’t afford”🤤


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Paul Running

The evolution of 60s/70s Monty Python humour.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m absolutely loving this pedal and it gave me a reason to buy a new laptop after 7 years .

I think this pc editing program is so cool and seems easy to use and is super fun . You can see pictures of what pedals you are using. Now I’m testing out a more than 6 pedal pedal boards.


----------



## Mark Brown

I think @Budda has his newest convert 

It is a fun world over here on the digital side of life man. Glad you are enjoying it. 

Have fun!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> I think @Budda has his newest convert
> 
> It is a fun world over here on the digital side of life man. Glad you are enjoying it.
> 
> Have fun!


I was on it for another two hours and got up and knocked the laptop down and fender ass over tea kettle lol. Now there’s a scratch on the front of the laptop 😂 

It was very slow motion


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## silvertonebetty

I once said “man there’s something about Andy that annoys me , but man can he play “ he responded, I’ll see if I can find the conversation

















I was never expecting him to actually see or respond. I like his comment he seems cool.

honestly I think it’s the way the videos done either that or his hair . I wasn’t blessed with nice hair 😂. I must say he’s very knowledgeable on how stuff works and is really good at demonstratingwhat something is capable of


----------



## keto

silvertonebetty said:


> I once said “man there’s something about Andy that annoys me , but man can he play “ he responded, I’ll see if I can find the conversation
> View attachment 432470
> 
> 
> View attachment 432474
> 
> I was never expecting him to actually see or respond. I like his comment he seems cool.
> 
> honestly I think it’s the way the videos done either that or his hair . I wasn’t blessed with nice hair 😂. I must say he’s very knowledgeable on how stuff works and is really good at demonstratingwhat something is capable of


I’ve almost always found him stylistically interesting, too. I can’t do fingerpicking myself.


----------



## laristotle

Doug Gifford said:


>


----------



## Milkman

__





Loading…






www.cbc.ca


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Milkman

In a completely unexpected move, Holmedale has declared war on West Brant. We're starting by softening up the Sobeys with some precision artillery strikes.


----------



## Milkman

Good thing I didn't grab that picture a few meters later or my speed (bottom left corner) would have incriminated me for sure.


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## Milkman

BlueRocker said:


> View attachment 432531


Nothing but respect for those who serve or have served.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## BlueRocker

Milkman said:


> Nothing but respect for those who serve or have served.


I didn't think that was disrespectful. It's actually great to see soldiers doing something out in the communities they serve.


----------



## Milkman

BlueRocker said:


> I didn't think that was disrespectful. It's actually great to see soldiers doing something out in the communities they serve.


I just didn’t want anyone misinterpreting my humour for disrespect.


----------



## Paul M

My guess is that it's either the local reserves, or the local cadets, or a combination of the two. I've seen several times them along the GRA on a march.

But yeah..... £¿@& West Brant!


----------



## Milkman

Paul M said:


> My guess is that it's either the local reserves, or the local cadets, or a combination of the two. I've seen several times them along the GRA on a march.
> 
> But yeah..... £¿@& West Brant!


First West Brant, then Echo Place!!


----------



## Milkman

Then....The entire North end.

We'll call it New Holmedale.


----------



## BlueRocker

Paul M said:


> My guess is that it's either the local reserves, or the local cadets, or a combination of the two. I've seen several times them along the GRA on a march.
> 
> But yeah..... £¿@& West Brant!


----------



## Verne




----------



## Mooh

BlueRocker said:


> View attachment 432597
> 
> 
> That was my father’s last regiment. He might have been padre, not sure. Left in ‘72 I think, age 50, major.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I took the old laptop into the local computer store to see if it’s saveable. I’ve the last seven years It’s been dropped,stepped on , sat on , liquid spilled all over it and jumped on ! It was a tough laptop.

and yes Holland jumped on it but I can’t wait 10 minutes for it to register that I want to use the good old enter web 😂 it actually crashed and the big black box showed up twice and has shut down to a blue screen before.

I figure if I can get it at least YouTube worthy I can give it a new home .


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## CenturyBreak

Milkman said:


> Good thing I didn't grab that picture a few _meters _later or my speed (bottom left corner) would have incriminated me for sure.


_*Metres*_, not "meters"! We're not in the U.S., after all... right?


----------



## Milkman

CenturyBreak said:


> _*Metres*_, not "meters"! We're not in the U.S., after all... right?



Thank you.

I work for an American company and until recently, spent close to half my time down south.


----------



## Verne




----------



## greco




----------



## Paul Running

silvertonebetty said:


> It’s been dropped,stepped on , sat on , liquid spilled all over it and jumped on ! It was a tough laptop.


This one may take a good beating before it fails


----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


>


At first glance, I thought that it was Don Cherry. lol


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> At first glance, I thought that it was Don Cherry. lol


Same. HAHAA


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> At first glance, I thought that it was Don Cherry. lol



Most people don't realize Don was the original guitarists for King Crimson.


----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


> At first glance, I thought that it was Don Cherry. lol


Way to go. Thanks for nothing. I've been successfully suppressing the memory of that buffoon until now.


----------



## Verne

But he's the face of Canada's racism.


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> But he's the face of Canada's racism.



You know, if it wasn't for TV and the internet, I'd still think racism referred to people who hate Nascar.


----------



## Verne

I grew up on 70s Nascar, so I can't say anything. I gave up watching Nascar after seeing my first Euro road race. I was hooked then. Turning right was for me !!!!!


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> At first glance, I thought that it was Don Cherry. lol


Geez - my first thought too 👍


----------



## silvertonebetty

Haha this is gold! ❤‍🔥𝘾𝘼𝙇𝙇 𝙈𝙀 𝙆^3❤‍🔥 on TikTok


----------



## Mark Brown

CDE Sprague Orange Drop Capacitors Tone Caps Polypropylene .022uF 716P 223J 630V for Guitar or Bass (Set of 2) : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


CDE Sprague Orange Drop Capacitors Tone Caps Polypropylene .022uF 716P 223J 630V for Guitar or Bass (Set of 2) : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio



www.amazon.ca





Just read the reviews. It made my day

"Why are they so BIG"

.....now i understand better why you folks were worried about my playing with line voltage


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Lmao I just found out totally programmed the programmed the line 6 backwards and if you register it you get a bunch of free presets people have made. All that I tried sounded like shit though


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> Haha this is gold! ❤‍🔥𝘾𝘼𝙇𝙇 𝙈𝙀 𝙆^3❤‍🔥 on TikTok


I don’t have a clue what this means?


----------



## laristotle

from what I understand, people are challenged to duplicate dance moves


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> from what I understand, people are challenged to duplicate dance moves



Why, and by whom?


----------



## laristotle

TikTok uploaders. Because sheep are stupid.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> TikTok uploaders. Because sheep are stupid.


----------



## silvertonebetty

MarkM said:


> I don’t have a clue what this means?


It’s a link to a video of this girl trying to dance and someone makes a video of a skeleton clanking around


----------



## silvertonebetty

Making some soup and stews and two different kinds of bread today, my eyes burn from the red onion


----------



## silvertonebetty

Cheesy garlic bread is done and in with the raisinless raisin bread


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m at a loss for words with this thing.

the outside is really crunchy like the top of an apple crisp and the inside is soft .

I don’t know if it turned out like it should but the cheese loaf is a partial failure but it’s so delicious but you can’t taste the garlic . And is very light and fluffy.

I also picked up a new mixer and is great for single servings


----------



## Thunderboy1975

I think every single home in Canada has that style counter top😂


----------



## MarkM

Are you Etienne KLEIN @Thunderboy1975 ?

My French is terrible so I don’t know what is being discussed.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Thunderboy1975 said:


> I think every single home in Canada has that style counter top😂


Much be cheap lol, my uncle’s is granite


----------



## silvertonebetty

Woke up to the smell of a slow cooker.

I took the roast and started to tear it apart and threw in some thickener and put it on heat to let it thicken .

but I must say it looks good


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## zontar

I suggest this prisoner be kept under the strictest security confinement permanently.


----------



## Verne

This made me laugh. Literally out loud.


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

A blonde is going door to door trying to find some paying work 
She knocks on one door and an older man opens it up. 
“Hey mister, do you have any odd jobs I could do for cash?”
He looks her up and down and surmises that she’s an idiot whom he can take advantage of.
“I’ll give you 5$ if you paint my porch. There’s paint, brushes, ladders and everything you’ll need next to the car in the garage.”
“Sure, sounds great!”
The man closes the door, chuckling at what a great deal he’s just brokered. 
Half an hour later, there’s another knock at the door. He opens it up and there’s the blonde.
“You’re finished already?” he asked her incredulously.
“Yeah! It isn’t really that big! But I think you should know, that’s not a porch. It’s a Jaguar!”


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


> View attachment 433091


Yeah, the Tacoma has a push button start, the Matrix a key ignition, and the owner half a brain. The math doesn't work out well.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Thunderboy1975

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 433111





Paul Running said:


> View attachment 433111


The inside of Ross Chastain #1 Toyota.


----------



## WCGill

This guy has a sense of humour.


----------



## Verne

WCGill said:


> This guy has a sense of humour.
> View attachment 433126


and that's the last time Billy Bob drove barefoot.


----------



## seapotato

So this was kinda freaky. Heard a weird noise, and it was a garter Snake taking down a bullfrog in the back yard.
Whole thing from initial grab of one foot to gulping it down took maybe 5 minutes. Savage.

Pics uploaded out of order, but you'll figure it out...


----------



## laristotle

I always thought that snakes devour head first.


----------



## seapotato

laristotle said:


> I always thought that snakes devour head first.


Yeah I don't know. Maybe they go legs first on frogs to take away the jumping?

I was just surprised to see a little garter snake do this. I thought they mostly ate bugs. Apparently I was wrong.

This wasn't even a third the size of the bigass snake out back we named Plissken. Hate to see what that monster chows down on. 

Neighbors children maybe...


----------



## Verne

seapotato said:


> Neighbors children maybe...


If this happens to be true, do you accept donations? Asking for a friend.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

Illinois district defends offering ‘After School Satan Club’ at elementary school


An Illinois school district is defending an elementary school offering “After School Satan Club,” an extracurricular educational program sponsored by the Satanic Temple of the United States.…




nypost.com




_An Illinois school district is defending an elementary school offering “After School Satan Club,” an extracurricular educational program sponsored by the Satanic Temple of the United States.

The program, for children in grades first through fifth, will be taught by volunteers at The Jane Addams Elementary School in Moline, and will meet five times this year beginning Thursday, flyers circulating on social media claim.

According to the flyer, the club will consist of science projects, puzzles, games, arts and crafts and outdoor nature activities. The club says it will help children learn benevolence and empathy, critical thinking, problem solving, creative expression and personal sovereignty.

The Satanic Temple – essentially an activist group and think tank more than a religious institution – said the program is available at select public schools where Good News programs exist, and is meant to be educationally enriching. Members have no intention of converting children to Satanism._


----------



## BlueRocker

laristotle said:


> Illinois district defends offering ‘After School Satan Club’ at elementary school
> 
> 
> An Illinois school district is defending an elementary school offering “After School Satan Club,” an extracurricular educational program sponsored by the Satanic Temple of the United States.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ Members have no intention of converting children to Satanism._


Bummer.


----------



## Mark Brown

You should watch the documentary "Hail Satan?"

It is a rather fun piece about this and a few other initiatives that the Satanic Temple started. It was a fun watch.


----------



## MarkM

I sat beside a fellow on an airplane to Vancouver 20 years or so ago and he wrote a book, I believe it was called Michelle Remembers? I picked it up and read it, interesting perspective on a young girls life when growing up in a Satanic cult environment!

Will never forget that!


----------



## Mark Brown

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michelle_Remembers











How Canada tricked the world into believing murderous Satanists were everywhere


Michelle Remembers, published in 1980, temporarily convinced the world that society was in the grip of murderous Satanist cults




nationalpost.com


----------



## JBFairthorne

I’m at the Duran Duran show in Toronto and the opener, Nile Rogers is just killing it.

Horns, keys, a couple a girls singing backup, almost every musician sang. He’s a pro.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

Pileup At All-Female Tour De France After Woman In Front Stops To Ask For Directions


FRANCE — A spectacular crash at the Tour de France Femmes, the first-ever all-female Tour de France event following the main race, was reportedly caused by the woman in front stopping to ask for directions.




babylonbee.com




FRANCE — _A spectacular crash at the Tour de France Femmes, the first-ever all-female Tour de France event following the main race, was reportedly caused by the woman in front stopping to ask for directions.

According to witnesses, the lead rider came to a fork in the road and stopped to ask a bystander which way she should go.

"I'm a little lost, sorry," she said sheepishly after abruptly stopping her bicycle. "I tried turning on the little navigation thingy but couldn't figure out how to work it. Do I make a left here?"

The man patiently explained which way she should go using easy-to-understand directions like "north" and "south" but the female bicyclist still looked flummoxed.

"I'm sorry, can you explain which way to go using Starbucks or Targets as landmarks?" As there were no Starbucks or Targets nearby, however, the man was unable to help her out. And then it was too late, as the rest of the bicyclists had caught up and plowed right into her in a massive crash.

The race got started again after not too long, but was derailed again when the woman in front gasped and pumped her brakes suddenly after she thought she saw a car's brake lights go on a mile ahead of her.

At publishing time, sources had confirmed that while no male bicyclists at the real Tour de France had to stop for directions, they also got hopelessly lost and are still riding around the French countryside somewhere._


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

Never mind war, famine and pestilence. We have seen the beginning of the end of man:


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## silvertonebetty

I didn’t play guitar today , I finished this old Mercedes I started last night .

it’s a mixture of past and present amg race car design

what do you think? Well besides having too much time on my hands


----------



## Wardo

2014 for $43K.

I'd use that as a daily driver in Toronto; has a Honda catcher on the front for all the red light runners and I'd only have to fuel it about once a month or two .. lol

Been downgraded to DZ because I didn't keep the medicals up but I don't think you need an A if there's no trailer.


----------



## laristotle

Wardo said:


> I don't think you need an A if there's no trailer


Correct.

I let my A lapse because MTO wanted me to retest on the road.
New rules don't allow a drop down to D anymore either.
No truck rental would rent me a rig and I called a few training centers for a one day refresher and use of their rig.
I was told that I'd have to take their full course at $5K.
I was happy on a forklift anyway.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> Correct.
> 
> I let my A lapse because MTO wanted me to retest on the road.
> New rules don't allow a drop down to D anymore either.
> No truck rental would rent me a rig and I called a few training centers for a one day refresher and use of their rig.
> I was told that I'd have to take their full course at $5K.
> I was happy on a forklift anyway.


Mine is still a D but the Z is gone. Z was nothing anyway a lot of people freaked when it first came in but the test was like what do airbrakes work on; coal, cryptonite, faith or air.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> View attachment 433624


Seems like one of them win win solutions and if a few people die because of it yeah well that’s “understandable”as they say.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Verne




----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## Verne

Ezekiel has a bit of Ozzy going on there.


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> Ezekiel has a bit of Ozzy going on there.


I was thinking Bill Ward…


----------



## mhammer

Never expected to see this. Nardwuar on MSNBC.


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> View attachment 433949


We really need a facepalm button more than that bloody helpful checkmark thing. We need it Vern, because of things just like this!


----------



## Verne

Maybe, Mark, there isn't one so that the needed comedic relief doesn't get scared away and thus turning the board into a musician's board and not much else. If that was the case, some of us.......errrrrrr, the guys, wouldn't have much to say.


----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> Maybe, Mark, there isn't one so that the needed comedic relief doesn't get scared away and thus turning the board into a musician's board and not much else. If that was the case, some of us.......errrrrrr, the guys, wouldn't have much to say.


Heaven forbid we ever get to that place 
I do think my groan woke up my daughter though. Maybe just post that stuff later in the day, you gotta think of the time zone difference man. Won't somebody think of the children?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mark Brown

When your wife realizes that it is the last week of your vacation time and she can probably sneak one more "honeydo" in there....

We moved our kitchen last fall to an open area of the home after installing a support beam and removing a wall. This space got instantly occupied by my wife. Her laser and craft crap kind of took over. We hadn't even gotten around to removing the cabinets or sink, or for that matter the old stove. Well yesterday I got it gutted and off to the dump. Yet another 500 Kg of crap gone from my life forever. 

Today I will get the drywall up and the flooring in. I'll tape it and paint it some other time, I don't want to do that, I have diodes to sort.

This is the beginning.


----------



## Verne

I see the foreman and inspector is doing his job to ensure proper safety and workmanship.


----------



## Verne

Of course, with no real intent, let the ear worm begin it's journey..............muaaaaaahahahaha


----------



## Mooh

Verne said:


> View attachment 433949


Except they got the key signature wrong in the cartoon.


----------



## Verne

@Mooh I knew somebody would catch the key. HAHAHA


----------



## Verne




----------



## Mark Brown

Well this is as close as I got today Ladies and Gentlemen. I told myself I would do this as long as I didn't have to tape it right now. This is ok because someday that will be child number 3's bedroom. For now it is the laser/all my wife's crap room. Until I build a 10x10 outbuilding for it, that is where it lives. So, as stupid as it is to put flooring in before taping and painting (I am a flooring guy, believe me, I hate when people are that stupid) it is the deal I made with myself. Rehung it all because I really didn't want to tear down the old asbestos shit infested walls. More is better anyhow. I did hang a 1.5" rigid foam board up on the exterior wall because R5.6 is better than nothing. 










Not bad for a day of putzing. Don't mind that cavity over there on the right side of the frame. That was a built in shelf that I never managed to finish in 7 years so I tore it out so that I could start a new one. I needed to re route the cable for the modem and move the old power line to between that cavity and now seems like the best time to do it. Home ownership is balls.


----------



## keto

Yeah, we just had a big basement wired, all the lights on switches, outlets on all walls every 10', a heater + new circuit in the garage, all on a bro deal, pretty sure I saved 4 figures. Big change after 9 years in the same place. Now we get to put it all back together, a new, more organized clutter 

Well, and a gym which I have hardly used at all during the pandemic, which is just stupidity, so we'll correct that. I'm counting moving it all around as workout day 1


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Doug Gifford

Thunderboy1975 said:


> View attachment 433800


I'd check them out just because Zeke is sporting very cool button accordion and, just maybe, he's hip to the groove.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Mooh said:


> Except they got the key signature wrong in the cartoon.


no


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## silvertonebetty

Funniest guy around. Terry makes me laugh so much


----------



## Kenmac

Can a Maine C o o n cat fit in a bathroom sink? 

My Maine C o o n cat, Henry, says "Yes". 😸


----------



## Milkman




----------



## SWLABR

Last week I bought a bunch of electrical components for the new building. My electrician (and good neighbour) sent me to Home Depot with a shopping list. He says they carry Siemen’s (same as my current box). I bought a small Siemens sub panel and a couple breakers and bunch of other crap. You saw I dug the trench in the Backyard thread. Being in a trade, he is super busy. We finally arrange time to do it yesterday. Roadblock from the onset. The sub panel is clearly Siemens… the breakers are not! And not compatible. Why the f*ck would Home Depot sell incompatible stuff?!?!? So I hit Gerry today for the right stuff and head over to HD to return the wrong. While there I figure I’ll snag the plugs/switches/covers. Out of stock of the contractors pack on the shelf, but there’s some up top. Flag the poor woman alone in the section and clearly run off her feet. She finally grabs the ladder. Apologizing on her way up, blah blah. Finds the box, carrit down, opens it and hands me a pack. 
Again, “I’m so sorry, but thank you for being so patient”. 
I am not in a good mood, but none of it is her fault. 
I say: “Well, world is short staffed, so thank you for showing up today”.
I thought she was going to cry. She went to say something, but kinda choked back. And then just smiled.

A long winded way to say it’s OK to be kind. It shouldn’t take more effort, but it does sometimes.


----------



## JBFairthorne

A couple of days ago I noticed availability around for lefty Kurt Cobian Jagstangs in Sonic Blue and Fiesta Red. While I was at Riff Wrath I kinda decided that I would go check some out on Monday. 

So today, I finish work early and call L&M Markham ( the closest store to where I was at the time. The guy tells me that they have some in the warehouse and they would bring it in….for a non refundable 10% deposit. WRONG ANSWER!

I explained to the guy that it was a ridiculous policy for something that was IN STOCK. I mean, I could understand if they had to order it…but it was already there.

I went on to explain to him that a similar conversation in April cost them a $2700 sale for the Jazzmaster I ended up getting somewhere else and now it’s cost them another $2000 in sales. That’s almost $5000 in sales post in a few months…from one customer.

Well I guess they used caller ID, looked up my account and emailed me back saying g they would make the deposit refundable. Too late. Fender month is over in 2 days and this was my only available day to do running around. 

SO…I also happened to be near Cosmo who showed availability online. So I called them to visually confirm stock before I got there. Called 3 times and couldn’t get anyone in the guitar department to answer the phone. 

So I figure I’ll take a chance and drive over there. Fortunately it was on the wall. I check it out and look around for an employee to help me out getting an amp to test it with. There’s only me and one other customer in the large guitar room. I walk around looking for someone and 3 employees, only 1 actually doing anything unpacking boxes are all standing around chit chatting about Tik Tok. I wait patiently for a minute…completely ignored. 

I walked out…but I stopped to politely tell the manager about my experience. 

On the way home I kind of decided I just can’t be bothered and I don’t really need one so I won’t be going back.

Some people just don’t get it. When did it go from people in retail customer service recognizing that the customer is the ENTIRE reason for them being there to treating customers like they’re doing them a favour by helping them?


----------



## BlueRocker

Customer service is long extinct. I have found in the past six months or so, going to any kind of drive through you might as well ask them to put something random in a bag / cup and throw it in your car. That's what you're going to get anyway.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne

@JBFairthorne It's feast or famine. You either have an experience like you've gotten, or they pounce on you like into an empty box. It's okay to allow me to go and see if I can find what I am looking for.........but asking me as my second foot enters the doorway is not the time. At least to me. If I can't find it, I'll find somebody and ask. Same token, other side, finding somebody to ask can be just like your experience. They're standing there and clearly not busy. I don't get it.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I don’t want to be pounced on either (The Bri***cough***ck) but I don’t want to be ignored either. I called 3 times, got through to the switchboard, who answered and transferred me to guitars who never answered. The third time I left a message, “If you wanna sell shit, you should probably answer your fucking phone”. I then stood beside, within 4 or 5 feet of a group of three salespeople, one of which was unpacking Squier boxes, listened to their conversation about Tik Tok and kids and how kids copy things blah blah blah without one of them bothering to even make eye co tact let alone ask if I needed any help. Frankly, it was a bit of an impulse buy but it probably would have been an easy sale, plus I knew that also probably would have wanted to buy a proper hard case as this $1800 plus guitar shipped with a fucking gig bag (crazy talk…but that’s another thread). All they had to do was say hello. 

That being said…it looks like
Fender must have just done a run of these shipped to Canada so if work picks up I may end up with one….ordered from my local music shop.


----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


> View attachment 434223


That one keeps coming around and it’s still wrong.


----------



## laristotle

JBFairthorne said:


> would have been an easy sale


'Ahem .. you guys on commission? Fight like they did for the Joker to fill in for his dead henchman'.


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## Paul M

Mooh said:


> That one keeps coming around and it’s still wrong.


But if that car fell down a mineshaft it'd change from 2 sharps to 7 flats.


----------



## Wardo

JBFairthorne said:


> I wait patiently for a minute…completely ignored.


I've never had that problem with them. Been going there for years, I've been there 3 times in the last few weeks and when I go in I usually just make eye contact with someone and they ask what I want. Then I end up talking to them for a bit, have a few laughs and leave with what ever I was after. Generally I like going there; things are a bit different now but I've been there some times and jammed for awhile with the people who work there.


----------



## Mooh

Jim DaddyO said:


>


Yeah.

Seriously, I don't get why folks don't see the cartoon error.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Mooh said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Seriously, I don't get why folks don't see the cartoon error.


I didn't know until you mentioned it. Had to google it to find the error. The cartoon is close...but...


----------



## Doug Gifford

Oh my gourd: Nebraska man paddles 38 miles in hollowed out pumpkin


Duane Hansen says his knees still hurt after he broke a pumpkin-paddling record that actually exists




www.theguardian.com


----------



## CenturyBreak

SWLABR said:


> Last week I bought a bunch of electrical components for the new building. My electrician (and good neighbour) sent me to Home Depot with a shopping list.
> <snip>
> Again, “I’m so sorry, but thank you for being so patient”.
> I am not in a good mood, but none of it is her fault.
> I say: “Well, world is short staffed, so thank you for showing up today”.
> I thought she was going to cry. She went to say something, but kinda choked back. And then just smiled.
> 
> A long winded way to say it’s OK to be kind. It shouldn’t take more effort, but it does sometimes.


It also doesn't cost anything to say thanks. For me, it's at the checkout at grocery stores most of the time. I try and remember to be consistent, having a look to see if the person at the register has a name tag so I can add their name to "Thanks (name) and have a great rest of the day/evening/weekend/etc."

I also try to make sure I'm smiling when I say it. Of course, for the past two-plus years, I've been wearing a mask when I do, but the amazing thing is that we've all learned to recognize a smile behind a mask by the way the area around our eyes crinkles when we smile!


----------



## Milkman

Jim DaddyO said:


>



Yes, F# and C#.

It's a cartoon. The guy missed with his C#.

It's still funny


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Mooh

On DVD no less.


----------



## Mark Brown

So.... I need some ferric chloride, but I am at home. Then there is the fact that I am lazy and hate amazon. Being lazy and hating amazon is a real pain in the ass I can tell you.

Then I found this....






and this






Hmmmmm I have all these things at home!!!


----------



## keto

My son’s, GS is Charli, lab is Peanut, poor girl getting bad hips. 

























I had my grandfather’s full set at one point, the only other lefty in the family. Anyone else grow up playing sharp blades like these? I only have the 9i now, and I forget why lol. The leather grip is super slippery. I also remember buying a new Spalding set from my friend’s dad at Eatons in about ‘77.


----------



## Mark Brown

So maybe its a little blurry, but I still wanted to share it.

That little girl rips over every time, sits right down in front and then DIMES THE AMP.

Now I probably won't win father of the year letting my little one play with an open sided chassis with exposed tubes, but I keep a pretty close eye. In fact that is mostly why the picture is blurry. I wanted to get it off, but was concerned with having a guitar in my lap, phone in my hand and imminent doom on the floor.... but I made my choices. I am fairly certain at exactly that moment my hand is racing across the frame because it looked like she was going for the tubes.

Just so @greco can feel safe, the amp is plugged into a power bar she cannot access and the only time it is powered is when I am in that room, so I won't electrocute her either my friend


----------



## Guitar101

It's the next time when you look away for a second that I'm worried about.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

😂


----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 434587



Or as you run out of gas?


----------



## Mark Brown

on a positive note....









I just saw this little flyer and it made me smile.


----------



## Verne

@Milkman In a Canadian winter, do you ever let your tank go that low?? I know I don't for that very reason, and I rarely ever drive the highway in winter except for a 1.5hr drive at Christmas.


----------



## BlueRocker

Missing in action.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## keto

Mooh said:


> View attachment 434597


One of my favourite authors, I have most of his stuff here, and it survived a very large purge.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Some days I’m a troll but I love it Lol


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> @Milkman In a Canadian winter, do you ever let your tank go that low?? I know I don't for that very reason, and I rarely ever drive the highway in winter except for a 1.5hr drive at Christmas.


Do you assume that battery technology is at a standstill?

What difference does it make whether you go out in a storm with 1/8th of a tank of gas or a partially charged battery?

I think many people still think battery power and power demands in EVs are at the level they were at five or ten years ago.

For example, the Lucid Air has almost the same power (HP) as the Tesla Plaid, but uses less current than the Nissan Leaf! That's progress.


----------



## Verne

I have no idea nor knowledge of any EV and their capacities or charge life. I just know during winter I am very careful on keeping my tank at no lower than half.


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> I have no idea nor knowledge of any EV and their capacities or charge life. I just know during winter I am very careful on keeping my tank at no lower than half.



Me too, but I would no more head out in a winter storm with a half charged battery than I would with not enough gas.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mark Brown

Mooh said:


> View attachment 434715


I don't get smiles when I flash strangers my boobs. I think I might be doing it wrong Mooh


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


>


Even comedians play more gigs than I do.... I need to get on this.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 434587


All apologies, but this is old school thinking. I make a habit of topping my (gas) tank when it’s at half. In winter it’s an absolute rule. I don’t own an electric car, but I’d probably build in a similar routine. Instead of charging every 4 days, I’d charge it every 2 or 3 (or whatever it actually is) 
It seems kinda simple. 
You don’t have to let rechargeable batteries die down to zero anymore. You can charge them at 10% or 85% without damaging them.

And for the record, I’ve been stuck in traffic like this in a diesel truck with a full tank and froze my ass off!


----------



## SWLABR

Mooh said:


> View attachment 434597


Hollywood did a piss poor job turning (some of) this into a movie with “Simon Birch”.
Garp was as close as you get. And possibly still my favourite Irving book. It just hold up so well.


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## CenturyBreak

BlueRocker said:


>


Damn... I _*really *_need to brush up on my Finnish!


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m in digby for the weekend. We left at 5:30 and got here at 11pm ! What a long drive


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m in digby for the weekend. We left at 5:30 and got here at 11pm ! What a long drive


Enjoy Digby! 
I spent a week in nearby Bear River a few years ago with some friends.


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> Enjoy Digby!
> I spent a week in nearby Bear River a few years ago with some friends.


I’m sure I will , it’s for a church conference.
They have a wireless microphone taped to a fishing pole 😂. It’s kind of cool


----------



## Mooh

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m in digby for the weekend. We left at 5:30 and got here at 11pm ! What a long drive


Cool. Digby has a nice feel to it, but I generally like small towns. Did the crossing to St. John.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

And check out *his* junk!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Saw this on TikTok with German singing


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Mooh

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 435113


And the soundtrack, updated somewhat:


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

View attachment 435113


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mooh said:


> And the soundtrack, updated somewhat:


I’m not sure if I remember it being so fast , but it was a neat show


----------



## silvertonebetty

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 435113


Lol was when the twice


----------



## Sneaky

laristotle said:


> View attachment 435128


This one is more succinct


----------



## Verne

We don't have a mat like that, not that it'd work anyway. We do have a plaque on the mailbox in plain sight expressing our desire to not be bothered by ANY type of soliciting. Guess what.........happens anyway. I just ask them a few simple questions before they spiel me.
Were you invited here?
Are you family?
Are you a friend?
Did I call you to service something on our property?

If you answer no to any, or all, leave. I am not interested.


I even had a Rogers individual argue with me that she was just conducting customer service. I asked her if I was a customer, she didn't know, so I told her obviously it wasn't customer service then.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Jehovas stopped knocking when they asked me what i believed in, i replied i believe whatever makes you a better person then thats what you should believe in. 
They shook my hand tipped their hats and never came back.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Jehovas stopped knocking when they asked me what i believed in, i replied i believe whatever makes you a better person then thats what you should believe in.
> They shook my hand tipped their hats and never came back.


 "Witnesses", not "Jehovas". One denotes the faith (witness) the other is the name of the deity (Jehova). I don't think they consider themselves the lord, although they can get annoying with the door knocking.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Jim DaddyO said:


> "Witnesses", not "Jehovas". One denotes the faith (witness) the other is the name of the deity (Jehova). I don't think they consider themselves the lord, although they can get annoying with the door knocking.


Yeah i dont care anymore.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Yeah i dont care anymore.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Lol 😝 I was just told I lost a tooth 🦷. I didn’t think my gap was that big 😂


----------



## CenturyBreak

Mooh said:


> And the soundtrack, updated somewhat:


Made me think of this:


----------



## CenturyBreak

laristotle said:


> View attachment 435128


----------



## Verne

CenturyBreak said:


> Made me think of this:


It's like the score sheet is on LSD. Dear GOD!!!


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>


I like it.

It has a good beat I can dance to.


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

Back home got here at 8:30 then had a long soak in the tub . Feels good to be clean again ,

we left at 8:30am and it’s only an 6 hour job but he turned it into a 12hour drive without stopping for supper or lunch !
Went to take a nap and he started blaring gospel music to wake me up .

but these pictures are cool


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Mark Brown

Your pictures of home make my heart heavy with longing my friend. Glad you had a good trip.
Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> Your pictures of home make my heart heavy with longing my friend. Glad you had a good trip.
> Thank you for sharing them.


Thanks and I know what you mean.

my sister posted pictures and videos of my nephew at the pond my grand father would take us to and I felt so home sick.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Why does it take 7 days for an item to be shipped out of Ontario? What possible reason could Canada post have for that?


----------



## BlueRocker

Ontario is the black hole of Canada Post. I can ship a guitar from NS to BC and it arrives in 4 days sometimes.


----------



## Milkman

I went for a nice drive to the Detroit area yesterday. That included a working visit to the Milford Proving Grounds. That's a place where GM does vehicle testing on most new models. For gear heads it's almost sacred ground. I got to see the latest and greatest Stingrays up close and personal.

Plus, I used my personal car which was a lot of fun. I seldom take it out on such a long drive. I have no pics though. They sort of frown on that.









Milford Proving Ground | Michigan | General Motors


The Milford Proving Ground in Milford, Michigan is responsible for product development and durability testing.




www.gm.com


----------



## silvertonebetty

BlueRocker said:


> Ontario is the black hole of Canada Post. I can ship a guitar from NS to BC and it arrives in 4 days sometimes.


Worst thing is it isn’t anything big 😂


----------



## Milkman

ooops


----------



## Guitar101

Milkman said:


> I went for a nice drive to the Detroit area yesterday. That included a working visit to the Milford Proving Grounds. That's a place where GM does vehicle testing on most new models. For gear heads it's almost sacred ground. I got to see the latest and greatest Stingrays up close and personal.
> 
> Plus, I used my personal car which was a lot of fun. I seldom take it out on such a long drive. I have no pics though. They sort of frown on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milford Proving Ground | Michigan | General Motors
> 
> 
> The Milford Proving Ground in Milford, Michigan is responsible for product development and durability testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gm.com


As a retired GM worker of 31 years, many of them working in Future Product. Can you tell me where you put the hidden camera?


----------



## Verne




----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> As a retired GM worker of 31 years, many of them working in Future Product. Can you tell me where you put the hidden camera?



Actually, having worked with GM for quite a few years now, they do extend a bit higher level of trust to me and my colleagues. I would never jeopardize that, plus I'm just not a sneaky guy by nature.

One stupid mistake like that could have long lasting repercussions on one's career. If I need or want pictures, they're always willing to take some and send them to me (within their policies).

It's a really cool place though.

I've been priveledged to take a run on one of their banked oval tracks. In that particular track there are lanes identified by applicable speeds. If you drive the correct speed in any given lane, the vehicle will basically steer itself around the bends.

Imagine driving 100 kmph in a (non-autonomous) car around corners with no hands on the wheel.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Imagine driving 100 kmph in a (non-autonomous) car around corners with no hands on the wheel.


Done that many times as a youth while opening my beer.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Done that many times as a youth while opening my beer.



I think you would have spilled your beer on this track.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567597817937678341


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Hes got the vine by his feet. The vine isnt between his toes in the sketch. Mark Brown still laughy'd at it though so😂


----------



## butterknucket

So does this mean they're now going to have to take all the money out of circulation and re-issue it with Charles' picture?


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> So does this mean they're now going to have to take all the money out of circulation and re-issue it with Charles' picture?


Way too soon dude.


----------



## mhammer

Milkman said:


> Way too soon dude.


Yup.


----------



## laristotle

valid question though.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Way too soon dude.


How is it too soon? It's not like any of us knew her.


----------



## Lola

My last fling for the year. I am at the crossroads of Jordan and King. I have made the most $ I have made in one day. Been here since 10 am. Have made $275. Time to go home. I am still busking at our local park. I don’t make hardly any money there but I get to play so I don’t care.


----------



## JBFairthorne

$275 is pretty impressive.


----------



## Mark Brown

For busking it sure is, we use to quit after we could buy an eighth and a six pack.

If only I had known.


----------



## Lola

One older gentlemen said I will pick 5 songs from your roster and pay you $10 a song. I showed him my list for busking and he picked his songs. He gave a nice $50 bill at the end. Ppl were really amazing today. I had the best day of my summer for $ and really incredible ppl. I met some really nice ppl and made some good musical connections.


----------



## BlueRocker

butterknucket said:


> So does this mean they're now going to have to take all the money out of circulation and re-issue it with Charles' picture?


It's still legal tender, not like your Costco card expired.


----------



## butterknucket

BlueRocker said:


> It's still legal tender, not like your Costco card expired.


Of course, but are they still going to change the money?


----------



## BlueRocker

butterknucket said:


> Of course, but are they still going to change the money?


Yes. There's a whole process that the mint goes through when you switch monarchs. Over time you'll see changes like the Queen's Crown on the RCMP logo will be switched to the King's Crown (and pretty much anything with the word "Royal" in it). Here's an example for the Army (Artillery)


----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

butterknucket said:


> How is it too soon? It's not like any of us knew her.


Not my thing, it is about respect, which may be a thing of the past. Respect is my thing as I was brought up that way. I respect cultures, traditions , religions that are not radical, and community and family beliefs.

That is what the monarchy is about?

You decide.


----------



## MarkM

Lola said:


> One older gentlemen said I will pick 5 songs from your roster and pay you $10 a song. I showed him my list for busking and he picked his songs. He gave a nice $50 bill at the end. Ppl were really amazing today. I had the best day of my summer for $ and really incredible ppl. I met some really nice ppl and made some good musical connections.


It appears that you are doing what you wanted to be, good for you!

What kind of rig are you busking with?


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> So does this mean they're now going to have to take all the money out of circulation and re-issue it with Charles' picture?











The Queen and Canadian currency: What's next


Is cash your king? And will the king be on your cash?




torontosun.com




_Every time the monarch changes, the direction in which he or she faces on a coin is reversed

Canada is still a constitutional monarchy, so removing the monarch from the currency requires a serious political conversation and a vote by the people of this country.

It could be the government will make the controversial decision not to put Charles on the currency. If so, there are deep-rooted constitutional ramifications to that decision which while need to be studied carefully and debated in Parliament._


----------



## laristotle

*


----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> The Queen and Canadian currency: What's next
> 
> 
> Is cash your king? And will the king be on your cash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torontosun.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Every time the monarch changes, the direction in which he or she faces on a coin is reversed
> 
> Canada is still a constitutional monarchy, so removing the monarch from the currency requires a serious political conversation and a vote by the people of this country.
> 
> It could be the government will make the controversial decision not to put Charles on the currency. If so, there are deep-rooted constitutional ramifications to that decision which while need to be studied carefully and debated in Parliament._


Will his ears fit?


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 436123



Canadians want either Geddy or Bob and Doug.


----------



## silvertonebetty

It’s been a weird week so far .
It took basically all week to mentally recharge from last weekend.

I found out yesterday my friend died because his girlfriend refused to call the ambulance when he became unconscious. Instead she called other people but in that time we went into a diabetic coma! Only 25 years old . By the time the figured out what was going on his sugar levels where 1.1!

had supper with mom yesterday and started planing a trip to cape breton for the upcoming long weekend.

must also my grandfather’s birthday today I believe he’s 87 or 88 this year . His sister is turning 95 I believe next month .


----------



## BlueRocker

Milkman said:


> Canadians want either Geddy or Bob and Doug.


That would be a hard choice but I'd say Bob.


----------



## Verne

Milkman said:


> Canadians want either Geddy or Bob and Doug.


No John Candy?!? C'mon.................he's Uncle feakin' Buck!!!


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Doug Gifford

The naked ambition of Spencer Tunick – in pictures


The American photographer has introduced colour and props into his images of naked crowds – but never clothes




www.theguardian.com


----------



## spacebard

Mr Bean?


----------



## zontar

Make a note of Herr Kuhn's suggestion.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Apparently I’m going to have to talk to one of the community people . This is the third time I’ve had bottles go missing. Worst of all they aren’t even visible from the road , so they are actively searching properties .

I don’t have any use for a thief of any kind, the bottles go to a nonprofit that helps feeds kids and the other bottles she took go towards the program I go to for our outings.

she’s not even allowed to be there on the property in the first place.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## seapotato

laristotle said:


> View attachment 436458


I used to have a Canadian driver's licence that said "valid without photo" where my picture should have been.

Was fun to use and watch the confusion hit the faces.


----------



## allthumbs56

Thanks Ship!

Every now and then a thread comes along and breathes a little life into this place 👍


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Milkman said:


> Canadians want either Geddy or Bob and Doug.


Sue Johanson gets my vote.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

Now they even have courtesy sizing for toilets.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running

laristotle said:


> View attachment 436540


A morning at the hunt camp.


----------



## Verne




----------



## butterknucket

MarkM said:


> Not my thing, it is about respect, which may be a thing of the past. Respect is my thing as I was brought up that way. I respect cultures, traditions , religions that are not radical, and community and family beliefs.
> 
> That is what the monarchy is about?
> 
> You decide.


Oh please...

I advocate for respect, but it's just asking about what happens to the money.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

When the squirrels in your neighbourhood know you're a musician....


----------



## mhammer

Verne said:


> When the squirrels in your neighbourhood know you're a musician....
> 
> View attachment 436791


Caught 20 minutes of the '60s Supermarionation movie "Thunderbirds Are Go" last night. Much to my surprise, Cliff Richard and The Shadows were featured in it...in puppet form. The puppet version of Hank Marvin was as impressive as his miniature Burns guitar (they all played Burns) and Vox amp. Nice of the producers to pay attention to "important" details.


----------



## laristotle

Cool editing.


----------



## Mooh

Tried to see what brand that Strat was, but couldn't.


----------



## laristotle

Acoustic B bender?!
9:58 mark


----------



## Verne




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


>



LMAO, I've seen this before, but as a guy who recently sharted while in a meeting (tried to squeeze one out = guilty) they're starting to look more realistic.


----------



## Paul M

Milkman said:


> LMAO, I've seen this before, but as a guy who recently sharted while in a meeting (tried to squeeze one out = guilty) they're starting to look more realistic.


Woulda been nice to know this about you BEFORE I got into your car.


----------



## Milkman

Paul M said:


> Woulda been nice to know this about you BEFORE I got into your car.


Nah, that was just the smell of fear. They don't call them "oh Shit" handles for nothing.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Acoustic B bender?!
> 9:58 mark


Oh my F’n F F!!!

That is about the coolest acoustic ever!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Did these three cars between today and yesterday


----------



## silvertonebetty

Pretty expensive place , pretty average tasting food


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## mhammer

silvertonebetty said:


> Pretty expensive place , pretty average tasting food
> View attachment 437399


How you gonna have room for anything else if you start off with a 60-foot salad....even IF you leave out the bacon bits and croutons?


----------



## silvertonebetty

mhammer said:


> How you gonna have room for anything else if you start off with a 60-foot salad....even IF you leave out the bacon bits and croutons?


I didn’t like the salad bar everything was cold


----------



## silvertonebetty

I could be but most likely will be getting another vintage tube amp when I go to cape breton!

mid 60s Canadian made with both reverb and tremolo for $40!

im sent a message to my aunt who live approximately 15 minutes from the seller also warning her not to try it. Simply because I don’t know if it’s been overhauled .

doug moved back to Ontario but he sent me the name of another tech . But for $40 why not get it and get it looked at


----------



## JBFairthorne

silvertonebetty said:


> I could be but most likely will be getting another vintage tube amp when I go to cape breton!
> 
> mid 60s Canadian made with both reverb and tremolo for $40!
> 
> im sent a message to my aunt who live approximately 15 minutes from the seller also warning her not to try it. Simply because I don’t know if it’s been overhauled .
> 
> doug moved back to Ontario but he sent me the name of another tech . But for $40 why not get it and get it looked at


I bet you said something similar prior to buying that money pit 4 wheeler.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> I bet you said something similar prior to buying that money pit 4 wheeler.


Lol I should have 😂 . That was “yes” it all depends on what amp he has left I don’t want another 100 watt joby


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Hey kids, want some pooh honey??


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## seapotato

Saw this on the twit thing with the caption, "swing and a miss"


----------



## silvertonebetty

I ate a Texas shaped cracker today 😂


----------



## silvertonebetty

W


seapotato said:


> Saw this on the twit thing with the caption, "swing and a miss"
> 
> 
> View attachment 437743


ow they where sadly mistaken 😂 did Jackson even have a real nose


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mark Brown

Well, you can't always get what you want... but with a pair of wire strippers and a soldering iron you can get what you need.

Voltage doubling cable. Thanks isolated grounds!


----------



## MarkM

Mark Brown said:


> Well, you can't always get what you want... but with a pair of wire strippers and a soldering iron you can get what you need.
> 
> Voltage doubling cable. Thanks isolated grounds!
> 
> View attachment 437988


I get the Stones reference, just do not know what the hell the rest means?


----------



## Mark Brown

Well, I can fix that for ya. 

I bought a power supply off a forum member. It has 5 x 9v isolated power supplies. I needed an 18V power to run one of my pedals. By cutting up a few of my existing daisy chains and rewiring them I can double the supply voltage from 9 to 18 V and power my pedal. This is only possible where the supplies are isolated paths because if the two lines supplying voltage share a common circuit then it is not possible. I tried it with the OneSpot wall wart I bought, it did not work. I should have known this, but unfortunately I was blissfully ignorant. Now I am much more edgeumacated. 

Hope that clears it up.


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## MarkM

CenturyBreak said:


>


Bottom one is promising!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Southwest is mocked after giving ukulele's to passengers on flight


The world's first ukulele lesson at 30,000 feet took place last Friday on a Southwest Airlines flight from Long Beach to Honolulu.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## mhammer

My wife sent me this. As impressive as the developer's knowledge of wind and mechanics is, I'm somewhat more impressed that these things could be set up on a beach so obviously that windy, without blowing away. I suspect most of us would be completely unable to even set up a pup tent on that beach, let alone something explicitly _designed_ to catch wind. 

Still, remarkable viewing.


----------



## Verne




----------



## BlueRocker

Just found out - this guy










Is not this guy


----------



## Verne




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## BlueRocker

Thank you Amazon and TD Bank for requiring two factor authentication with no other option when there is no cell service anywhere.


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> Thank you Amazon and TD Bank for requiring two factor authentication with no other option when there is no cell service anywhere.


I hate that shit so much, I understand the utility and all but if my 123456 password isn't going to keep me safe nothing will.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Do you know why there is no "pregnant Barbie" doll?








Ken comes in a different box.​


----------



## laristotle

the box has nothing to do with it  

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## silvertonebetty

Jim DaddyO said:


> Do you know why there is no "pregnant Barbie" doll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken comes in a different box.​


There actually is a pregnant Barbie doll , my sister had one and the stomach came off revelling a baby underneath the belly . I think 2004 I remember because I thought my French teacher was fine! Gingers , gotta love gingers


----------



## silvertonebetty

We have power and i got some guitar time in


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


>


Jennifer Valentine ?


----------



## CenturyBreak

Doug Gifford said:


> View attachment 438695


Damn! You can't imagine how badly I want to repost this on TGP... but it would take them about a nanosecond to issue me a month's 'vacation'!  😝


----------



## BlueRocker

CenturyBreak said:


> Damn! You can't imagine how badly I want to repost this on TGP... but it would take them about a nanosecond to issue me a month's 'vacation'!  😝


Chicken
🐔🐔🐔🐔


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I was talking to my friend today.

her and he family were heading up to Ontario starting Saturday or Sunday, needless to say I was a little uneasy about the idea.

thankfully they made it safely


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> View attachment 439125


South Park did it best.... thats all I can say.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


>


Hands down one of my favorite episodes. Definitely top 10!


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> View attachment 439125


Isn’t that Macho Man Randy Savage?


----------



## Verne

SWLABR said:


> Isn’t that Macho Man Randy Savage?


I have no idea who that even is!! HAHA. So, maybe??


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> I have no idea who that even is!! HAHA. So, maybe??


Oh c’mon Verne!!! We’re very close in age. You had to have grown up on WWF! (Not WWE, F).


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>



For some reason, I just never caught on to South Park. Maybe I need to take another look.


----------



## Mark Brown

Milkman said:


> For some reason, I just never caught on to South Park. Maybe I need to take another look.


Just don't watch the first 2-3 seasons, start later. Then go back. It was really raw and not as great, but it is still great. It is just not where a person wants to start if given the option.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> Oh c’mon Verne!!! We’re very close in age. You had to have grown up on WWF! (Not WWE, F).
> View attachment 439192
> View attachment 439193


By the time WWF emerged, I was already past the wrassling thing. Once I learned that it was "entertainment" ie. fake, as opposed to sport, I was gone.


----------



## Verne

@SWLABR I was never a wrestling fan. I only knew of Hulk Hogan because he was plastered everywhere. Andre the giant was in Princess Bride otherwise, I know none of the wrestling crew. Sorry. I could name every muppet in the Muppet show though.


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> @SWLABR I was never a wrestling fan. I only knew of Hulk Hogan because he was plastered everywhere. Andre the giant was in Princess Bride otherwise, I know none of the wrestling crew. Sorry. *I could name every muppet in the Muppet show though.*


Well… duh. I can do that too! Ha, ha…


----------



## Mooh

Whipper Billy Watson


----------



## BlueRocker

Milkman said:


> For some reason, I just never caught on to South Park. Maybe I need to take another look.


Everything you need to know about South Park


----------



## Milkman

BlueRocker said:


> Everything you need to know about South Park


"Holy $hit! It's Jesus".

Awesome quote.


----------



## Mark Brown

This is why I smile when you say that 9.5 pound LP is just too heavy.










Its 6:54 am and I need to get that roll all the way down there


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Mark Brown said:


> This is why I smile when you say that 9.5 pound LP is just too heavy.
> 
> View attachment 439212
> 
> 
> Its 6:54 am and I need to get that roll all the way down there


A little nudge..............TIMBERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!! She's down.


----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> A little nudge..............TIMBERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!! She's down.


That would be fantastic if it wouldn't destroy everything.... most of those things being my van! Not to mention the wholesale price of the material at around 1400 dollars 

It really isn't all that bad. You just make a bridge with your body, one foot in the truck and one foot on the dock and you pull it over. Just pray that you keep your footing!


----------



## terminalvertigo

If it was made by norlin, it would weight 550lbs easy.

I do note it has a volute, so you should be able to rough it up a bit


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> This is why I smile when you say that 9.5 pound LP is just too heavy.
> 
> View attachment 439212
> 
> 
> Its 6:54 am and I need to get that roll all the way down there


But does it sustain for days?


----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mark Brown

Man I have not heard that going on 20 years!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Today while I was away the sprinkler system acted up and flooded my bedroom! Thank god none of the guitar stuff was there! Nothing but junk was hurt and I mean junk that should have been thrown out when I moved


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> Today while I was away the sprinkler system acted up and flooded my bedroom! Thank god none of the guitar stuff was there! Nothing but junk was hurt and I mean junk that should have been thrown out when I moved


WTF!

How does a sprinkler just "act up". Also, that is amazing news that nothing of importance was destroyed. Those things make a bloody mess.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> WTF!
> 
> How does a sprinkler just "act up". Also, that is amazing news that nothing of importance was destroyed. Those things make a bloody mess.


I heard a weird noise and it must have came in grime behind the wall because even the bed is dry 😂


----------



## Mark Brown

Ok, so the line. I figured you meant the head. If the head was "acting up" things would be all kinds of bad. 

I pulled a piece of baseboard off in a guys house one day that had a brad nail stuck into the line for the sprinkler.....now that is a whole other story.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> Ok, so the line. I figured you meant the head. If the head was "acting up" things would be all kinds of bad.
> 
> I pulled a piece of baseboard off in a guys house one day that had a brad nail stuck into the line for the sprinkler.....now that is a whole other story.


Yeah that’s weird, I’m fortunate the landlord decided to actually check it out lol


----------



## laristotle

*Smdh - shaking my dumb head


----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


> View attachment 439393
> 
> 
> *Smdh - shaking my dumb head


I cannot help but think all of these types of things are just tailored..... but still I wonder.


----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


> View attachment 439393
> 
> 
> *Smdh - shaking my dumb head


Hahah...that's a hoot and a half. People are so clueless. 

Man! In high school my little container of pencil lead (for drafting class) was mistaken for drugs or drug paraphernalia. That must have been a fun call home to my mother. My drafting teacher must have laughed his ass off in the staff room later.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

The Russian military is #1.

I have seen a few reports over the last few days that the military equipment obtained by the Ukrainian forces by retreating Russian forces now is more pieces of equipment than from any other single country.

How neat is that?


----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


> View attachment 439393
> 
> 
> *Smdh - shaking my dumb head


Unfortunately the majority of our voting population believe that?


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## laristotle

Mooh said:


> mistaken for drugs or drug paraphernalia


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Sneaky

Excellent drone video, courtesy of the Chicago Cubs…


----------



## silvertonebetty

Found this in Facebook yesterday


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Sometimes it just feels this way when trying to play something new.


----------



## laristotle

except for the last pic, those are jazz chords, right?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

So the girl my friend tried to hook me up with just got engaged to my younger brother 😂 

when her father mentioned it to me I was like “dude do you even realize how old I am, she’s 18 and I’ll be 32”

later on my mom became friends with my friend and his wife so she (her mom) tried to pawn her daughter off on my brother. Needless to say the almost instantly connected and I guess the rest is history.

his fiancé is actually a really nice girl who comes from a good family, everyone in my family likes her and she knows how to work on cars and house renovations.

actually she just bought her first home a couple months ago .


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

Reminds me of a guy I once worked with who discovered at the age of 33, and at the same moment, that he was a father and a grandfather when the son he didn't know he had, showed up on his doorstep with a baby.

I hear banjos.


----------



## Verne

Mooh said:


> Reminds me of a guy I once worked with who discovered at the age of 33, and at the same moment, that he was a father and a grandfather when the son he didn't know he had showed up on his doorstep with a baby.
> 
> I hear banjos.


Uncle dad.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sometimes we have the solution for our problems but we are one tract minded we completely miss the answer to our problems.

I’ve been wanting an entertainment unit that could hold all my stuff and I was dead set on getting something new and throwing this out .

Today I was cleaning it up when I tried putting stuff in it and of course it didn’t fit when it hit me “ I have another shelf in the other room”

I grabbed it and cleaned it and found out I lost the pins the shelf sits on , so I ran down street to see if my friend was home but he wasn’t so I went to another friend’s house.

both of them own wood shops and the second guy gave me four new ones but when I got home the didn’t fit! It was to loose so I wrapped them in tape and boom it worked.

and best of all it cost absolutely nothing.


----------



## Mark Brown

I love the roll down man, that's solid.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> I love the roll down man, that's solid.


Me too , they were going to throw it out


----------



## Mooh

Hawaiian pizza in the park, and the picnic gull returns.


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> So the girl my friend tried to hook me up with just got engaged to my younger brother 😂
> 
> when her father mentioned it to me I was like “dude do you even realize how old I am, she’s 18 and I’ll be 32”
> 
> later on my mom became friends with my friend and his wife so she (her mom) tried to pawn her daughter off on my brother. Needless to say the almost instantly connected and I guess the rest is history.
> 
> his fiancé is actually a really nice girl who comes from a good family, everyone in my family likes her and she knows how to work on cars and house renovations.
> 
> actually she just bought her first home a couple months ago .


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


>


I love this song ! It’s from the stupids! 

Someone is stealing our garbage


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman

You know, I'm almost positive I don't want to know what the "Surprise Toy" is that is hidden inside the Monkey Farts bath bomb.

(My daughter's birthday yesterday).


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 439889


That’s as good as: 









Yep, “Camel Towing”. Someone was thinking.


----------



## Mark Brown

I love my kid so much. I think perhaps somedays she is as clueless as she is cute.
I'm ok with that....


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Is this where you ask a random question?

If so, I'm wondering if anyone out there knows what happened to "free online poker" in Ontario?

I can't find any decent app to play for fun (no real money) and I feel like this happened earlier in the year.

Like, some sort of legislation must have been passed to give these online betting companies way more freedom to.....well not allow you to have fun playing poker for free anymore. 

And I'm sure I'm not the only one that has noticed the advertising of betting sites all over the place, without a care in the world about who is watching?

I'm just wondering if anyone is aware of some sort of change in Ontario law I guess.


----------



## Mark Brown

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Is this where you ask a random question?
> 
> If so, I'm wondering if anyone out there knows what happened to "free online poker" in Ontario?
> 
> I can't find any decent app to play for fun (no real money) and I feel like this happened earlier in the year.
> 
> Like, some sort of legislation must have been passed to give these online betting companies way more freedom to.....well not allow you to have fun playing poker for free anymore.
> 
> And I'm sure I'm not the only one that has noticed the advertising of betting sites all over the place, without a care in the world about who is watching?
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone is aware of some sort of change in Ontario law I guess.


I dont know squat about Ontario but the WSOP phone app is a decent run at Holdem and Omaha


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Mark Brown said:


> I dont know squat about Ontario but the WSOP phone app is a decent run at Holdem and Omaha


I've been playing on Pokerstars.net or whatever for years, just "fun and free" texas hold'em, and their app changed suddenly earlier in the year (like I swear it was not long after Doug Ford got re-elected)

I just did a search for best free online poker app ontario, and WSOP was highly recommended, holy crap they got a lot of info out of me just trying to sign up, when it got to the part where they wanted me to provide my drivers licence or passport info.....

abort and uninstall etc etc.

I just want to play some poker for fun. Not a gambler outside of the odd 6/49 ticket a couple times a year, but something is going on with betting laws I know this for sure because it has all changed, the advertising is out of control.


----------



## Mark Brown

Small update on the mental health of my Kid. So I was talking with the wife and after our initial bout of "Man that's funny" we got to thinking. Turns out the kid is actually smarter than either of her parents (no surprise), our last dog in fact died from a cancerous tumor. Good job little one, there is hope for you yet


----------



## Milkman

Good for her.


----------



## zztomato

Sneaky said:


> Excellent drone video, courtesy of the Chicago Cubs…


Thanks for posting. Brilliant job on that. I want to go to a Cubs game now.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> View attachment 440282


I can confirm that is exactly what I say every time I remove the oil filter on my car and get coated in oil because of the mentally deficient location it is in, then while wiping oil off my front axel and exhaust and arm and oil pan.......... i see a bloody 10mm rolling down the driveway trying to escape while I am otherwise occupied. Every Damn Time!


----------



## SWLABR

Amateur carpenters (me) say “suck my a**. 
And
“You pieces of f*cking donkey sh*t”.


----------



## Verne

Whenever I got to a tough spot working on pretty much anything, I would utter Jesus's full name. The elusive middle name that is seldom uttered. JESUS F*****G CHRIST !!!


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> The elusive middle name that is seldom uttered


Isn't it Harold?
_'who art in heaven, harold be thy name'. _


----------



## laristotle




----------



## oldjoat

like the "law of smoke" 
every machine has its own magic phrase / combination of words to make it easy to take it apart.
one simply has to try all possible combinations until the right one is found .

note : write it down or you'll be retracing your verbal steps till you find it again. (ask me how I know)


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Isn't it Harold?
> _'who art in heaven, harold be thy name'. _


Supports my saying of: “Jesus H Christ!”


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


> Isn't it Harold?
> _'who art in heaven, harold be thy name'. _


That’s where the H came from?


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## laristotle

Up The Irons!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## JBFairthorne

Went to look at a lefty Gibson LP Standard 50’s at the Bloor store. Wasn’t at all happy with the fret glue smeared all over the upper register of the fret board. The white, powdery schmeg around the frets from 15 and up looked like the white shit at the corner of your mouth when you wake up after a night of drinking…on a $3600 guitar.

This acoustic was in the storeroom, fresh out of the tree box. Less than 1/3 the cost of the LP all in with a case and a humidifier. It’s an Epi but voiced similarly to a Gibson which has always been my preferred acoustic sound. Love the big bottom end without seeming unbalanced. I’m hoping that this may satisfy my acoustic urges.


----------



## SWLABR

JBFairthorne said:


> View attachment 440504
> 
> 
> Went to look at a lefty Gibson LP Standard 50’s at the Bloor store. Wasn’t at all happy with the fret glue smeared all over the upper register of the fret board. The white, powdery schmeg around the frets from 15 and up looked like the white shit at the corner of your mouth when you wake up after a night of drinking…on a $3600 guitar.
> 
> This acoustic was in the storeroom, fresh out of the tree box. Less than 1/3 the cost of the LP all in with a case and a humidifier. It’s an Epi bit voiced similarly to a Gibson which has always been my preferred acoustic sound. Love the big bottom end without seeming unbalanced. I’m hoping that this may satisfy my acoustic urges.


I owned a very similar Epi. It was my gig workhorse for years. Great guitar.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Gives new meaning to "stuffing the bird"


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 440660



Ah yes, the dreaded Beaker gangs of Espanola....(might be Timmins).


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> View attachment 440748


Now if they got rid of the center console and went back to a bench seat, that'd be ideal.


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> Now if they got rid of the center console and went back to a bench seat, that'd be ideal.


One that folds back. Instant double bed. Birth rate may increase


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Sneaky

butterknucket said:


>


Fun fact: this is luthier Bill Asher’s mom.


----------



## Milkman

XXX


----------



## laristotle

That's her Jazz outfit.


----------



## Sneaky

laristotle said:


> That's her Jazz outfit.
> View attachment 440786


I like jazz.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

Making mulled wine and cider for Thanksgiving


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

My old neighbour’s house burnt to the ground and literally nothing is left of the house.
Thankfully nobody was home .


----------



## seapotato

Ugh. That sucks. 

Happened to me when I was a little kid. One of my earliest memories is my mom coming into my room waking me up saying the house was on fire.

Apparently I didn't recognize the urgency of the situation, because I went back to sleep.


Next memory is waking up as she was throwing me out the window...


----------



## silvertonebetty

seapotato said:


> Ugh. That sucks.
> 
> Happened to me when I was a little kid. One of my earliest memories is my mom coming into my room waking me up saying the house was on fire.
> 
> Apparently I didn't recognize the urgency of the situation, because I went back to sleep.
> 
> 
> Next memory is waking up as she was throwing me out the window...


Wow , I strangely can’t top that. Glad you where ok


----------



## zontar

We have reason to believe he is the leader of numerous criminal escape attempts.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mark Brown

Fake news. Given the photographic evidence, there is no way she worked at a Hooters.


----------



## Verne




----------



## seapotato

silvertonebetty said:


> Wow , I strangely can’t top that. Glad you where ok


It was a ground floor window 😂


----------



## laristotle

Mark Brown said:


> Fake news. Given the photographic evidence, there is no way she worked at a Hooters.


That's why she a former. lol


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

I literally never do drive thru. It's never easy unless it's wee hours of the morning. No matter where or what, I go in. There is almost never a line and I'm in and out before the last car in line before I went in has moved 2 cars forward.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Verne




----------



## BlueRocker

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newf...are-baie-verte-inappropriate-photos-1.6610105

Rick Barker is 64 and has advanced Huntington's disease. He is in the late stages and is unaware of what goes on around him. So someone snapped a picture of his junk. Rick was able bodied six years ago.


----------



## Milkman

I'm getting really weary of the political posts, mostly bashing our Prime Minister, that seem to receive tacit approval from the administration here, and one might presume, by extension, the membership at large.

Trying to be clever and concealing that within "lyrics" is pretty weak IMO, but if that's the way the wind is blowing here, I guess I should post elsewhere.

I come here with the understanding that we all agree to keep those opinions to ourselvs or at least to discuss them where it is considered appropriate.

I'll come back periodically to see how things are going.


----------



## zztomato

Milkman said:


> I'm getting really weary of the political posts, mostly bashing our Prime Minister, that seem to receive tacit approval from the administration here, and one might presume, by extension, the membership at large.
> 
> Trying to be clever and concealing that within "lyrics" is pretty weak IMO, but if that's the way the wind is blowing here, I guess I should post elsewhere.
> 
> I come here with the understanding that we all agree to keep those opinions to ourselvs or at least to discuss them where it is considered appropriate.
> 
> I'll come back periodically to see how things are going.
> View attachment 441675


Well, he's a pretty easy target. But yeah, I agree. Some people can't resist the opportunity.


----------



## Verne

Politics and religion will divide people faster than anything. I find it's better to just keep my opinions to myself as arguing rarely changes anybody's opinion or view. It just creates a gap between that can't be bridged easily afterward.


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> I'm getting really weary of the political posts, mostly bashing our Prime Minister, that seem to receive tacit approval from the administration here, and one might presume, by extension, the membership at large.
> 
> Trying to be clever and concealing that within "lyrics" is pretty weak IMO, but if that's the way the wind is blowing here, I guess I should post elsewhere.
> 
> I come here with the understanding that we all agree to keep those opinions to ourselvs or at least to discuss them where it is considered appropriate.
> 
> I'll come back periodically to see how things are going.
> View attachment 441675


Huh? I don't see any.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Does anyone know how to turn the other cheek anymore? Did that die with Jimmy Swaggert?😂


----------



## Verne

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Does anyone know how to turn the other cheek anymore? Did that die with Jimmy Swaggert?😂


Does this require an eye rolling as well?


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

Maybe, what this site needs is a new sub-forum?
'Safe Space'.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Mooh

Smell the flowers folks. Or don’t. Suit yourselves.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


> View attachment 441744


The irony in that is the bubble wrap would render the seat belt less than optimum as it would allow forward motion on compression.

Silly parents, encase them in Carbonite.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Doug Gifford

Lab-grown brain cells play video game Pong


Australian and UK researchers grow brain cells in a lab that have learned to play a 1970s video game.



www.bbc.com


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Wardo

I haven't been following this thread lately. So did Jimmy Swaggert bang the prime minister or something. I thought Jimmy was dead or was it Jim Bakker that banged him. Some religion and politics right there.


----------



## BlueRocker

I was bored tonight so I temporarily renamed my cat Turk Filmore. I figured Norm MacDonald might have a cat with that name.

Turk is back to being Jack the cat now.


----------



## Doug Gifford

BlueRocker said:


> I was bored tonight so I temporarily renamed my cat Turk Filmore. I figured Norm MacDonald might have a cat with that name.
> 
> Turk is back to being Jack the cat now.


I will pretend that my cat's name is Hermann Munster. I will also pretend that I have a cat.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## BlueRocker

How not to break a guitar


----------



## Mark Brown

She sure showed that monitor though!!!

I think this has been out of fashion longer than she has been alive. Me too for that matter.

On a positive note, I just CRUSHED my 6 year old at "The Game of Life". Thanks Hasbro.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zztomato

BlueRocker said:


> How not to break a guitar


You _can't _smash a guitar while playing through a drip edge 68 Deluxe Reverb. Nothing about that setup says "smash me".


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

This is where you ask weird random questions right? 

Ok. I have a job, a cell phone, and a land line. 

My job does is not the type of job where I need to be available for my managers to contact me outside of me being clocked in. 

And my life is work, and not- at -work as far as I'm concerned. And the people who are calling me from work, are not calling me from the company phone line, so it looks like a freakin' telemarketer to me. 

Am I allowed to go back into work, and remove my mobile number and only have my home phone number available to call? There is an answering machine for both. 

Just wondering. 

Because I am getting weird texts from area codes that match certain people I work with, at the very same time they were scheduled to work to......

Maybe a strange question that sounds paranoid.


----------



## JBFairthorne

If it feels good…do it.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## BlueRocker

Paid $38 for a 12AX7 today - ouch!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Wow that Dano took it like a champ!

Still looked pretty salvageable to me.


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> Paid $38 for a 12AX7 today - ouch!


That is the only price I know. Don't ruin it for me


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


>


Cleaning out the little box?


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Mark Brown said:


> That is the only price I know. Don't ruin it for me


I took my amp in for a service a few months ago and was charged $29 for a Sovtek 12AX7, because it was microphonic.....

No one asked me if I wanted that, I have like 20+ still good 12AX7's sitting around haha. 

Turns out I got a deal then?


----------



## Mark Brown

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I took my amp in for a service a few months ago and was charged $29 for a Sovtek 12AX7, because it was microphonic.....
> 
> No one asked me if I wanted that, I have like 20+ still good 12AX7's sitting around haha.
> 
> Turns out I got a deal then?


I wouldn't know 🤣 

I pay the money stuff costs because I want that stuff more than the money. Other than that I try not to think about it


----------



## BlueRocker

Mark Brown said:


> I wouldn't know 🤣
> 
> I pay the money stuff costs because I want that stuff more than the money. Other than that I try not to think about it


I think the last time I bought a preamp tube it was $18.


----------



## zontar

Squadron Leader Bartlett has been three months in your care, and the Gestapo has only "reason to believe”?
If he once more falls into our hands, he will not be so lucky.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## sus2




----------



## Verne




----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> View attachment 442484


I am just happy Gibson put that silly little ring in a plastic bag inside the case. That is where it belongs.


----------



## Mark Brown

This put a smile on my face. Novelty penny, from the Mint no less









Five Kilogram Pure Silver Coin – 10th Anniversary of the Last Penny | The Royal Canadian Mint


Our oversized ode to Canada’s last penny.




www.mint.ca


----------



## laristotle

That's a heavy penny!


----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


> That's a heavy penny!
> View attachment 442519


It is a wee bit out of my nostalgia price range. I think I still have some of the old copper ones where fuses are supposed to go in my panel


----------



## laristotle

7" diameter!


----------



## laristotle

Mark Brown said:


> It is a wee bit out of my nostalgia price range.


Mine too. If they produce normal sized ones, it sell no problem.


----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


> 7" diameter!


I am more impressed with the 500+ views in the past 24 hours. How many people you think are taking a strong hard look at that thinking "I need one"


----------



## laristotle

Mark Brown said:


> How many people you think are taking a strong hard look at that thinking "I need one"


More like, 'why the fuck so big?!'.
It's only a penny!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JBFairthorne

A 11lb penny?


----------



## laristotle

JBFairthorne said:


> A 11lb penny?


----------



## silvertonebetty

What’s everyone up too? I’ve been playing a few new video games lately and haven’t been on here lately.

last week we went to Moncton and I got the nieces a frozen doll, the little nephew a tonka truck and the older nephew a Annabel doll!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## mhammer

There is a recent artificial intelligence initiative to demonstrate software "understanding" natural language by creating images in response to the utterances fed to it. Our older son has been having fun exploring this, and also enjoying what his buddies have fed in as well. This image is one generated in response to his suggestion of the prompt "a lovely family dinner ruined by a leprechaun".. It is unsettling, to say the least. It looks like _The Walking Dead visit Swiss Chalet_.


----------



## Mark Brown

mhammer said:


> There is a recent artificial intelligence initiative to demonstrate software "understanding" natural language by creating images in response to the utterances fed to it. Our older son has been having fun exploring this, and also enjoying what his buddies have fed in as well. This image is one generated in response to his suggestion of the prompt "a lovely family dinner ruined by a leprechaun".. It is unsettling, to say the least. It looks like _The Walking Dead visit Swiss Chalet_.
> View attachment 442640


This right here is why we must never, ever, let the machines win!

On the other hand, that is awesome!


----------



## mhammer

I have a feeling their Yelp review is one star or less. The mother wrote "Based on the menu, I thought there'd be more brains in the salad. Very disappointing. But service was pretty prompt, and the server didn't hang around asking 'How is everything?'. I hate when they do that. Just gimme the brains and get out of my face...while I still have it."


----------



## laristotle

You've seen jesus in toast.
Announcing, elvis in bacon.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> You've seen jesus in toast.
> Announcing, elvis in bacon.
> View attachment 442667





laristotle said:


> View attachment 442668


he started his day by eating Elvis bacon and selling some of Mitchell’s whores at wholesale price 😂


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> You've seen jesus in toast.
> Announcing, elvis in bacon.
> View attachment 442667


Anyone else remember the Windows 3.1 "Tiny Elvis" screensaver.

A little Elvis, maybe 32 x 32 pixels, would appear in the corner of the screen, and say things like "Man, getta load of that icon. That sucker's HUGE!"


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mooh

I dig the Fisher-Price record player.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Sneaky

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582277208500244480


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 442668


Looks like they deliver! Sweet!


----------



## SWLABR

Mooh said:


> View attachment 442391


I want this on a f’n T-shirt!!!!


----------



## Sneaky

mhammer said:


> Anyone else remember the Windows 3.1 "Tiny Elvis" screensaver.
> 
> A little Elvis, maybe 32 x 32 pixels, would appear in the corner of the screen, and say things like "Man, getta load of that icon. That sucker's HUGE!"


No, but I remember the paper clip. 
edit: that might have been MacIntosh.


----------



## Mark Brown

Sneaky said:


> No, but I remember the paper clip.


Paperclip happy man was Win 95 if I remember correctly.

Paperclip man might not even have shown up until 2000.

Damn my memory is getting forgotten.


----------



## mhammer

Tiny Elvis was wonderful. It was an animated GIF that would "do the move" in what was identifiably the white jumpsuit with the wide belt and high collar, uttering one of three phrases in an Elvis voice, all commenting on something on the screen. It's still available in its early Win 3.1 form, although I would imagine it is not rescalable. So what was amusing on a 640x480 screen may appear as an eyeblink-length blip in the corner of a 1280 x 1024 screen on a machine running about 20x faster.

You can see a DOS-Box emulation, complete with sound, here: Tiny Elvis 1.5 (TELV150) : Matthew T. Smith : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## Mooh

SWLABR said:


> I want this on a f’n T-shirt!!!!


Likely under copyright.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

If it was unwanted, why didn't they just ask for it?


----------



## Verne

It is SO a Christmas movie. You'll never convince me otherwise. Cuz it ain't Christmas until Hans Gruber falls off Nakatomi tower


----------



## silvertonebetty

Made some pot pies today and cooked a beef and pork roast , tomorrow I’ll boil the potatoes and make the Acadian meat pie


----------



## laristotle




----------



## keto

Kira lookin for love.


----------



## Paul M

Verne said:


> It is SO a Christmas movie. You'll never convince me otherwise. Cuz it ain't Christmas until Hans Gruber falls off Nakatomi tower
> 
> View attachment 443540


Die Hard is _not_ a Christmas movie.



It is a Christmas _Classic!!!!_


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Paul M

An anagram walks into a pub and orders:

Top row gins, dark ales, and a banana rum.


----------



## Mark Brown

Paul M said:


> An anagram walks into a pub and orders:
> 
> Top row gins, dark ales, and a banana rum.


I don't have the mental capacity for anagrams, but I am going to assume....


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Verne




----------



## Stephenlouis

I joined this site for the guitar knowledge I was going to gain. I've stayed because i am in awe of the humour and sarcasm! Love this place.


----------



## Verne




----------



## BlueRocker

To think, I was reluctant to make a playing demo. Who knew it was so easy?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## Verne

It's fall everbody!!!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul Running

Verne said:


> View attachment 443612


40% less heart attacks for the following 2 days, too.


----------



## Verne

I wish I'd thought of this when I had my Legacy GT wagon


----------



## laristotle

Well now, this is new.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Doug Gifford

Mooh said:


> View attachment 443978


I don't know what this means.


----------



## Mooh

Doug Gifford said:


> I don't know what this means.


It's from the book, Everything I Need To Know I Learned From Led Zeppelin. Each symbol represents a member of the band.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Mooh said:


> It's from the book, Everything I Need To Know I Learned From Led Zeppelin. Each symbol represents a member of the band.


well, now I know
thank you


----------



## keto

I hadn’t cooked in a while, I made a sort of tortiere that has enough garden potato in to to be a potato pie with spiced meat in it.
















I got creative with the leftover crust trimmings, for dessert.


----------



## WCGill

Rolos!!!


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

Mooh said:


> View attachment 443978


I want that one on a T-shirt too!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## SWLABR

butterknucket said:


>


Ahhh... Lalla Ward. As lovely as you are, I could still not watch Dr Who!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul M

laristotle said:


> View attachment 444111


Pedantic Paul says: _She's a Lady_ was written and first recorded by Paul Anka, who also doesn't have a PhD. in biology. 

Paul Anka is, however, a bit of a bell end, as the Brits might say:


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## SWLABR

Mooh said:


> View attachment 444147


The best kind of Wah!! 

To be fair, it is a pretty great way to set the expectation of how "wah-wah-y" it should be. There's no subtlety in "porn wah". Only over the top wah.


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> The best kind of Wah!!
> 
> To be fair, it is a pretty great way to set the expectation of how "wah-wah-y" it should be. There's no subtlety in "porn wah". Only over the top wah.


This is the way of the wah my good man. 

That whole subtle, sultry wah nonsense is for the birds. If you ain't makin' it rain, you ain't using it right.

Speaking of which, I cannot help but wonder if I get laid more, or less after picking one up. 

Living in a house that is a constant 70's porn soundtrack might not be good for my children however.


----------



## Mark Brown

butterknucket said:


>


I know roid rage isn't fake after watching this interview


----------



## Mooh

@Mark Brown 

*The Way Of The Wah.* I think you have created the mantra around which a new religion will be formed. Blessed be The Wah.


----------



## Mark Brown

Mooh said:


> @Mark Brown
> 
> *The Way Of The Wah.* I think you have created the mantra around which a new religion will be formed. Blessed be The Wah.


I have long been a devout servant of the Wah, oh great and quacky. Long have I been lost without his orthotic embrace however, as the years have taken his love from me. Soon, very soon I shall once again find myself coupled with the copious cocked sounds and once more shall endeavour to fill the sonic universe with the "way of the wah" 

Or something close to that. It is a working draft.

Speaking of which, anyone got a cheap Wah they don't need


----------



## Milkman

Our water cooler sprung a leak on the weekend, and totaled the kitchen floor. I realize now that laminate flooring is unsuitable for potentially wet areas.

I put down a new vinyl floating floor last night.

It turned out fine (and it's waterproof).


----------



## SWLABR

I had a similar issue a couple years ago. Our main pipe _after_ our pump burst. No pressure sensed by the pump, so the pump, well, just kept pumping. Thank gawd the missus was home. Went and flipped the kill switch. We have bamboo (click) laminate. At first I thought it was a goner. But remarkably it settled. There’s a couple curled spots, but nothing to force me to have to redo the whole thing. 
New floor looks great!


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> I had a similar issue a couple years ago. Our main pipe _after_ our pump burst. No pressure sensed by the pump, so the pump, well, just kept pumping. Thank gawd the missus was home. Went and flipped the kill switch. We have bamboo (click) laminate. At first I thought it was a goner. But remarkably it settled. There’s a couple curled spots, but nothing to force me to have to redo the whole thing.
> New floor looks great!


Well the floor was damaged to the extent that it wasn't worth saving. Fortunately the laminate floor that I had previously installed was mindlessly simply to rip out.

But, still, for an old guy, getting up and down from your knees and doing all that work I'm not used to doing....well, I'm glad I have a nice bath tub to soak in.


----------



## Mark Brown

Milkman said:


> Well the floor was damaged to the extent that it wasn't worth saving. Fortunately the laminate floor that I had previously installed was mindlessly simply to rip out.
> 
> But, still, for an old guy, getting up and down from your knees and doing all that work I'm not used to doing....well, I'm glad I have a nice bath tub to soak in.


Mike buddy, im 38 and do it for a living, 22 years and running. Let me tell you, how shitty it is has nothing to do with how old you are. It's a very hard job on any body 

Looks good though man. Remember, while your floor is waterproof, your house isn't. If you ever do get another leak make sure you still remediate the water under that floor.


----------



## Milkman

Mark Brown said:


> Mike buddy, im 38 and do it for a living, 22 years and running. Let me tell you, how shitty it is has nothing to do with how old you are. It's a very hard job on any body
> 
> Looks good though man. Remember, while your floor is waterproof, your house isn't. If you ever do get another leak make sure you still remediate the water under that floor.


Yeah I let the underlayment dry well before we put down the new floor. It's good I think.

I've done pretty much every wall and floor in this old place including ceramic in four rooms and an oak plank (the real thing, not laminate) in one room.

Hard on the knees and back for sure. I couldn't imagine doing it for a living at my age.

These are a few of them. It's time to take some muriatic acid to the grout though. Yeesh.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> Well the floor was damaged to the extent that it wasn't worth saving. Fortunately the laminate floor that I had previously installed was mindlessly simply to rip out.
> 
> But, still, for an old guy, getting up and down from your knees and doing all that work I'm not used to doing....well, I'm glad I have a nice bath tub to soak in.


I can’t do half the reno type stuff I used to. Pretty much anything below waist height! Ha, ha!!! 
I cannot crawl around on my knees. The femoral neuropathy has put an end to that. If I crawl, I may as well be doing it on thumb tacks.


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> I can’t do half the reno type stuff I used to. Pretty much anything below waist height! Ha, ha!!!
> I cannot crawl around on my knees. The femoral neuropathy has put an end to that. If I crawl, I may as well be doing it on thumb tacks.


I can crawl, and I can walk.

The transition between the two is what hurts.

But, considering I was on a gurney and almost split up the middle by a surgical team in 2019, I shouldn't complain.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> I can crawl, and I can walk.
> 
> The transition between the two is what hurts.
> 
> But, considering I was on a gurney and almost split up the middle by a surgical team in 2019, I shouldn't complain.


The dreaded “transition”.

I hear you there!


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> The dreaded “transition”.
> 
> I hear you there!


There's a whole distinct set of noises that I make during that transition, almost a language unto itself.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> There's a whole distinct set of noises that I make during that transition, almost a language unto itself.


Which I speak fluently! 
Nerds speak Klingon. Old guys speak “Transition”


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Our water cooler sprung a leak on the weekend, and totaled the kitchen floor. I realize now that laminate flooring is unsuitable for potentially wet areas.
> 
> I put down a new vinyl floating floor last night.
> 
> It turned out fine (and it's waterproof).
> 
> View attachment 444168
> 
> View attachment 444169
> 
> View attachment 444167


We had a water heater at work burst last year. It wasn't a big tank, but it created quite a puddle.


----------



## Milkman

Ok, I receive a fair number of packages at my door, mostly guitar parts.

This morning Purolator pulled up and delivered a large box, I wasn't expecting. Weird, I don't recall ordering anything that is still inbound.

Turns out my dad decided to send me a telescope.

We had our family Thanksgiving on Saturday (scheduling) and he was telling me how much he enjoyed his Telescope. I also love looking at the moon and I suppose I told him that.

This arrived.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Ok, I receive a fair number of packages at my door, mostly guitar parts.
> 
> This morning Purolator pulled up and delivered a large box, I wasn't expecting. Weird, I don't recall ordering anything that is still inbound.
> 
> Turns out my dad decided to send me a telescope.
> 
> We had our family Thanksgiving on Saturday (scheduling) and he was telling me how much he enjoyed his Telescope. I also love looking at the moon and I suppose I told him that.
> 
> This arrived.


Neither of the links work.


----------



## Mark Brown

butterknucket said:


> Neither of the links work.


Use your imagination.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> Neither of the links work.



I'm just trying to post pictures the way I always do. I'm getting an error message saying try again or contact the administrator.

Anyway, it's a big assed telescope made by Celestron.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> I'm just trying to post pictures the way I always do. I'm getting an error message saying try again or contact the administrator.
> 
> Anyway, it's a big assed telescope made by Celestron.


Don't get caught peeping on your neighbours.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Completed a bucket list event yesterday. A friend of mine has a small twin engine plane and he took me for a flight. He let me take the controls and I actually flew the plane for 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> Don't get caught peeping on your neighbours.


I can do _that_ with my security cameras.

With this, I can peep at neighbors in the next freaking galaxy.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> View attachment 444263
> 
> View attachment 444264


Well holy crap! 

That _is_ a big ass telescope!


----------



## Milkman

I may have told him how much I love Celestions.

He's in his 80s so.....


Nah, he's just a kind man who takes every opportunity to remind us of what we already know (he loves us).


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> I can do _that_ with my security cameras.
> 
> With this, I can peep at neighbors in the next freaking galaxy.


Hold off on that until they go full disclosure.


----------



## Verne

@Milkman I'm a bit jealous. I've always wanted a telescope. Just never got one. Maybe I should talk astronomy with family and see if one magically appears at my door. Telescope fairies. Cool "toy" you unexpectedly received.


----------



## allthumbs56

SWLABR said:


> Well holy crap!
> 
> That _is_ a big ass telescope!


They make some great speakers too!


----------



## greco

@Milkman The tripod is as amazing as the telescope! ENJOY


----------



## Mark Brown

Milkman said:


> View attachment 444263
> 
> View attachment 444264


If I could make a suggestion....

I dont think the stained glass is a window you want to look through.


----------



## oldjoat

Fool ... that turns it into a kaleidoscope .


----------



## Sneaky

JBFairthorne said:


> Completed a bucket list event yesterday. A friend of mine has a small twin engine plane and he took me for a flight. He let me take the controls and I actually flew the plane for 15-20 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 444267
> 
> View attachment 444268
> 
> View attachment 444269


You’ve got the right shades.


----------



## Mark Brown

JBFairthorne said:


> Completed a bucket list event yesterday. A friend of mine has a small twin engine plane and he took me for a flight. He let me take the controls and I actually flew the plane for 15-20 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 444267
> 
> View attachment 444268
> 
> View attachment 444269


This use to be my annual birthday present for about 3 years running. Moms good friend was getting her commercial? piliots license and needed hours so mom would half her on it and send me up for an hour. It really is something when it's intimate. You won't catch me dead 30K up on a jet, but prop planes I can handle.

Looks like you had a blast buddy and nice to see all the colours


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

Nope. Don't think so.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Mooh




----------



## SWLABR

Doug Gifford said:


> Nope. Don't think so.
> 
> View attachment 444299


I’d never go pay to do it, but it’s a lot of fun. My buddy cut a huge stump thin, then we built an easel out of cedar logs. Used the bucket of the backhoe to mount it. We (all) spent hours at it. Look forward to it every summer.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

UPDATED: Deer that swam from N.B to P.E.I. struck and killed by vehicle in Borden-Carleton | SaltWire


BORDEN-CARLETON, P.E.I. — A deer’s triumphant journey across the Northumberland Strait came to a tragic end on Oct. 25 when it was hit by a vehicle after ...




www.saltwire.com


----------



## Mooh




----------



## SWLABR

There’s only one way to rock. And apparently it’s at 8:05.

If Sammy says so, who am I to argue?


----------



## Mooh




----------



## keto

Mooh said:


> View attachment 444476


Supposedly let her hus/bf cut (most?) of her hair off today.


----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> UPDATED: Deer that swam from N.B to P.E.I. struck and killed by vehicle in Borden-Carleton | SaltWire
> 
> 
> BORDEN-CARLETON, P.E.I. — A deer’s triumphant journey across the Northumberland Strait came to a tragic end on Oct. 25 when it was hit by a vehicle after ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saltwire.com


That skinny buck may have been put out of his misery!

Sad story.


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## Mark Brown

Mooh said:


> @Mark Brown
> 
> *The Way Of The Wah.* I think you have created the mantra around which a new religion will be formed. Blessed be The Wah.


I must thank you oh devout prophet of the Wah. From your divine musings the flame was ignited and this very day, this very blessed day, once more shall I be graced with the Wah. The world shall once again be set to cocked and all will be well. Blessed be the way.

Quackmen.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## silvertonebetty

We’ll just got tested positive for Covid


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> We’ll just got tested positive for Covid


At least something in life is positive!

Good luck buddy.


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> We’ll just got tested positive for Covid


Take good care of yourself! 

I hope you get through it with reasonable ease.


----------



## Mooh

silvertonebetty said:


> We’ll just got tested positive for Covid


That sucks. Look after yourself the best you can. 
I've had it since last Friday, the bride since Tuesday. Haven't tested yet today. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> We’ll just got tested positive for Covid


Have you been vaccinated?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> At least something in life is positive!
> 
> Good luck buddy.


Hahaha , well thankfully there’s stuff todo and it only feels like a head cold.




greco said:


> Take good care of yourself!
> 
> I hope you get through it with reasonable ease.


I’m sure I will, I like sleeping 😂



Mooh said:


> That sucks. Look after yourself the best you can.
> I've had it since last Friday, the bride since Tuesday. Haven't tested yet today.
> 
> Best of luck.


get well soon. And yeah plenty of sleep and no work till atleast the 7th .



Milkman said:


> Have you been vaccinated?


yes I have


----------



## Milkman

silvertonebetty said:


> Hahaha , well thankfully there’s stuff todo and it only feels like a head cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure I will, I like sleeping 😂
> 
> 
> get well soon. And yeah plenty of sleep and no work till atleast the 7th .
> 
> 
> yes I have


Good, hopefully your symptoms will be mild and of short duration.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Milkman said:


> Good, hopefully your symptoms will be mild and of short duration.


Yeah , and hopefully it’s short term


----------



## Milkman

I caught one of my cats watching YouTube and he seems upset....


----------



## Jim DaddyO

silvertonebetty said:


> We’ll just got tested positive for Covid


Get well soon. In the mean time, take it easy.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> I caught one of my cats watching YouTube and he seems upset....


Keep it away from horror movies.


----------



## Stephenlouis

silvertonebetty said:


> We’ll just got tested positive for Covid


I was 12 days ago, it is a roll of the dice for severity it seems to me. I would say I was a 5 out of 10. in the it sucks range. Best of healing to you.


----------



## Stephenlouis




----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


>


I love that one. The first time I saw it I actually asked my cousin if it was her. She laughed, and said "ya... I've been getting asked that a lot lately" 

She's just awesome!


----------



## Milkman

Last year I bought a leaf vacuum / mulcher to deal with the leaves that fall on my grassless (mostly) back yard.

What a great machine! First, it reduces what was around twenty or more leaf bags down to about five or six.

Also, it's a one step process, no raking. The waste goes into a bag on the machine and then poured right into a leaf bag.

The only thing is, I need two batteries. Even at my age, the battery wears out before I do. I did the grass section yesterday. Today, weather permitting I'll do the gravel section.


----------



## Verne

That is a LOT of leaves in little space. We don't get many leaves off our neighbours trees, so raking isn't a thing for us. I am quite happy with that. The one tree we did get anything off, the neighbour had it cut down a few years ago. Less birds and squirrels as well as leaves. I'd prefer the wildlife though.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I just leave the leaves. Ground insulation all winter, bug habitat that helps birds, mow them in the spring saves buying fertilizer.


----------



## Milkman

Jim DaddyO said:


> I just leave the leaves. Ground insulation all winter, bug habitat that helps birds, mow them in the spring saves buying fertilizer.



You may be right, environmentally speaking, but it looks like $hit to me. I like things neat as much as possible. The birds are well fed around here anyway. The bugs can go eff themselves.


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> That is a LOT of leaves in little space. We don't get many leaves off our neighbours trees, so raking isn't a thing for us. I am quite happy with that. The one tree we did get anything off, the neighbour had it cut down a few years ago. Less birds and squirrels as well as leaves. I'd prefer the wildlife though.


If you look closely at the "before" shot, you'll see that the leaves are almost exclusively oak.

I don't have an oak tree.

Raking up twenty or more bags of leaves every fall was a lot of time and work. This method seems a lot quicker.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Milkman said:


> You may be right, environmentally speaking, but it looks like $hit to me. I like things neat as much as possible. The birds are well fed around here anyway. The bugs can go eff themselves.


Well, maybe it's just me, but it appeals to the lazy part of me to not work on moving leaves. Also the tight wad part of me too...lol.


----------



## greco

Milkman said:


> Last year I bought a leaf vacuum / mulcher to deal with the leaves that fall on my grassless (mostly) back yard.
> 
> What a great machine! First, it reduces what was around twenty or more leaf bags down to about five or six.
> 
> Also, it's a one step process, no raking. The waste goes into a bag on the machine and then poured right into a leaf bag.
> 
> The only thing is, I need two batteries. Even at my age, the battery wears out before I do. I did the grass section yesterday. Today, weather permitting I'll do the gravel section.
> 
> View attachment 444762
> 
> 
> View attachment 444761
> 
> View attachment 444760


Cool machine. I have never seen one (or heard about them). I REALLY must get out more often!

Did you use it on the (pea ?) gravel in the past? 
I'm assuming it won't vacuum up any of the smaller stones and attempt to mulch them (?)


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Milkman

greco said:


> Cool machine. I have never seen one (or heard about them). I REALLY must get out more often!
> 
> Did you use it on the (pea ?) gravel in the past?
> I'm assuming it won't vacuum up any of the smaller stones and attempt to mulch them (?)



Yeah it works great.

The reason I bought it was to clean off the gravel. It sucks the leaves off the surface nicely without picking up the stones.


----------



## Milkman

Jim DaddyO said:


> Well, maybe it's just me, but it appeals to the lazy part of me to not work on moving leaves. Also the tight wad part of me too...lol.



I can't really see just leaving the leaves all over the gravel.


----------



## Paul M

Milkman said:


> If you look closely at the "before" shot, you'll see that the leaves are almost exclusively oak.
> 
> I don't have an oak tree.
> 
> Raking up twenty or more bags of leaves every fall was a lot of time and work. This method seems a lot quicker.


Do you rake into piles, and then vacuum? Or do you wander around the yard like a roomba?


----------



## Milkman

Paul M said:


> Do you rake into piles, and then vacuum? Or do you wander around the yard like a roomba?


With the volume of leaves that fall from the neighbor's 100 year old Oak, the entire yard is a pile.

It's helpful when the wind blows them all to one side, but yeah I walk the yard.


----------



## greco

Milkman said:


> The reason I bought it was to clean off the gravel. It sucks the leaves off the surface nicely without picking up the stones.


Come to think about it, my question about it picking up small stones, sticks, etc. was very silly. 
I'm sure the designers/manufacturers thought of that issue and tested for it long before the device was in production.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Stephenlouis said:


> I was 12 days ago, it is a roll of the dice for severity it seems to me. I would say I was a 5 out of 10. in the it sucks range. Best of healing to you.


Thanks


----------



## Doug Gifford

I'm converting my front yard into a woodland glade. It's on the north side of the house with trees, and grass basically won't grow there without a stupid amount of effort, money and eco-damage. So I'm accepting and gathering leaves from the neighbours.

The back yard is mostly turf. We have two large black walnuts and a raking will be due come spring. Not so much the leaflets, which break down fairly fast, but the twigs from their compound leaves which clog the reel mower.


----------



## Milkman

greco said:


> Come to think about it, my question about it picking up small stones, sticks, etc. was very silly.
> I'm sure the designers/manufacturers thought of that issue and tested for it long before the device was in production.



Not at all. I don't know that they would have considered a gravel base, but there are a set of wheels in front of the orifice to provide a suitable gap and presumably facilitate the process.

Anyway, it does work as I hoped. The gravel stays put. The leaves get sucked up.


----------



## Milkman

Working my way back. The only drawback is that the bag gets pretty heavy as it fills up. I guess I need the exercise.


----------



## Sneaky

Milkman said:


> With the volume of leaves that fall from the neighbor's 100 year old Oak, the entire yard is a pile.
> 
> It's helpful when the wind blows them all to one side, but yeah I walk the yard.


Remember the good ol’ days, when you just burned them?


----------



## Doug Gifford

Sneaky said:


> Remember the good ol’ days, when you just burned them?


I have good memories of the _distant_ smell of leaves burning. I also have a memory of going to see a fire north of Mallorytown where a church burned down after a farmer's crop-burning got out of hand.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Burning leaves is a time sucking pain in the ass. In addition to racking them all up, you’ve swapped buying a few bags and filling them for an hour for poking at a fire that doesn’t really want to burn because it’s smothering itself because it can’t really breath…for the next 8 hours…plus smouldering into the next day…constantly turning it to make it burn up….wondering why you didn’t just bag them and put them out to the road.


----------



## butterknucket

So yesterday I learned that Ho-Mail is bad, but beating people with canes is ok.


----------



## Mark Brown

butterknucket said:


> So yesterday I learned that Ho-Mail is bad, but beating people with canes is ok.


Beating people is universal and therefore cannot be construed as biased.


----------



## Milkman

Working my way back.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Working my way back.
> 
> View attachment 444867


Nice, but you'll have to do it again when the tree in the back corner sheds.
I wait till everything's down. Then I rake.


----------



## laristotle

Thunderboy1975 said:


> I like heavy metal so a burning church is kick ass.🤘🏽


Many turned a blind eye to 60+ being burned down a year ago across canada .. due to false info. 🙄


----------



## Paul M

laristotle said:


> Only because you asked.
> Hopefully, this response wont get me suspended or banned .. again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: A map of the 68 churches that have been vandalized or burned since the residential schools announcement
> 
> 
> Dozens of Christian churches have been razed to the ground or vandalized throughout Canada in recent weeks. Navigate this interactive map to see all of the latest church fires or acts of vandalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tnc.news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth about Canada’s Indian graves
> 
> 
> The indigenous industry is thriving off fake news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unherd.com


The claim that 60+ burned down is false. Full stop. False. 60+ were vandalized/desecrated in some manner. Some were burned, but 60+ were not burned down. Your link does not support 60+ burned down. This is not me supporting vandalism or desecration of churches. This is me supporting facts.

We, (as in we Canadians), don't know if these are indeed unmarked/unrecorded graves, formerly marked graves, or even graves. We don't _know. _But based what what _is_ historically known about the role of churches and governments in the residential school system, further investigation is warranted. I think "s_uspected _unmarked graves" would be more accurate. Or "_suspected _for good reason." (At this time I don't know if any excavations have been done at any of the investigated sites. Please share links if there are any excavations completed or currently underway.)

Tom Flanagan has pretty much made career out of opposing aboriginal rights. It doesn't matter if he, or you or I think those rights should or shouldn't exist; Section 35 of the constitution affirms that they do exist. Unless/until that changes, aboriginal treaty rights exist, and all parties to the treaties are subject to the terms of those treaties. His writing reminds me of the typical investigation method of the police. Identify a suspect, find evidence to support that identification, ignore evidence that contradicts. 

Secrets are kept in the dark, truth lives in sunshine. The truth is in the records held and hidden by the governments and churches that operated the residential school system. It is long past due for full disclosure from the crown and the churches. That the crown and the churches fight so hard to keep the lights turned off is enough to suggest that there is something currently hidden they don't want found.

Allow me to repeat myself a bit. You said 60+ churches "burned down." This is objectively false. 

You said they were burned "due to false info." This is also incorrect. Neither you nor I know if this information is false. At best the information at the time was , (and currently is), incomplete.

The sad reality is that the institutions of both the crown and the church(es) will outlive the individuals and will likely outlast the nations that were victimized by those institutions going back over a century. That gives an incentive to drag the processes out. As citizens of Canada, and as members of the church, we should all be outraged at what was verifiably done by those institutions, and what continues to be done to hide truth, and to sheild those institutions from liability . I have no idea what truth and reconciliation will eventually look like, but can we at least agree on basic verifiable facts, like numbers less than 2 years old? When you get the easy stuff wrong, it makes it much easier to dismiss the more nuanced parts of your argument.

Peace,

Paul


----------



## Thunderboy1975

You sound like a real dick Paul. You drunk?

Peace,

Yellow Eagle Feather Standing Man.


----------



## greco

Thunderboy1975 said:


> You sound like a real dick Paul. You drunk?
> 
> Peace,
> 
> Yellow Eagle Feather Standing Man.


Which part/parts in @Paul M 's post offend(s)/upset(s) you?
I am asking for your response solely for my own clarification and education.

Thanks


----------



## Paul M

Thunderboy1975 said:


> You sound like a real dick Paul. You drunk?
> 
> Peace,
> 
> Yellow Eagle Feather Standing Man.


Not a dick, (real or imagined), sober for 31 years.

I'll send a PM to clarify. This thread should stay as originally intended.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## laristotle

Paul M said:


> You said 60+ churches "burned down." This is objectively false


You're correct. I should've added vandalized /desecrated as well.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Nice, but you'll have to do it again when the tree in the back corner sheds.
> I wait till everything's down. Then I rake.


Well, I see it this way. The leaves I vacuum, mulch and then bag up today will not fall again tomorrow.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

The sun laughs, the river smiles.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 444956


Looks like Calvin’s snowmen.


----------



## Verne




----------



## SWLABR

Does anybody else do the nah, nah, na-na, nah, nahs at the end of J. Giles’ Centrefold and mix it up with the theme from the Smurfs?


----------



## Verne

SWLABR said:


> Looks like Calvin’s snowmen.


The exact same thought I had when I saw it. HAHAHA.


----------



## Verne

SWLABR said:


> Does anybody else do the nah, nah, na-na, nah, nahs at the end of J. Giles’ Centrefold and mix it up with the theme from the Smurfs?


Certainly will now. 

Just like Therapist is also The rapist. I can NEVER unsee that one.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Hahaha “four babies, five baby daddies? How is that even possible? She doesn’t even know”


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## silvertonebetty

Nice day to sit on the window ledge lol


----------



## butterknucket

I often feel like I have nothing intelligent to add.


----------



## Mooh

This was parked next door this morning. If I was a solo artist, it might make a cool gig vehicle, or backdrop for busking.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

How long does it take to forget you have a piece of gear? lol I walked into my side room an saw the strymon zuma powersuply, honestly I thought I sold that .


----------



## silvertonebetty

How long does it take to forget you have a piece of gear? lol I walked into my side room an saw the strymon zuma powersuply, honestly I thought I sold that .


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> How long does it take to forget you have a piece of gear? lol I walked into my side room an saw the strymon zuma powersuply, honestly I thought I sold that .


I suppose the logical next step would be to ask how long have you had the Zuma. That would lead us to the answer.


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Milkman

Morning gripe.

I had a boom on a mic stand fail as they often do (the adjusting screw hole on the boom stripped out).

Ok, I know you can tap them out oversized and use a larger screw, or even use a helicoil, but meh, I figured I'd just buy another.

I try to always support bricks and mortar stores. I figure if I expect them to be there when I need them, I had better support them.

The Long and McQuades here in Brantford doesn't have any standard mic stand booms in stock........

They sure as hell aren't making it easy to support them.

Now I could have them order one for me and have it in two or three days, maybe a week, but wtf, it's a boom stand!! What if I had a gig tonight?

Amazon will deliver a telescopic boom to me tomorrow.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

I finally had a nice clear mild night last night, so I took the telescope I received recently out to the back yard and I am pleased to report that the moon is real.

I've always been fascinated by the moon and have tried to observe it with binoculars but that's pretty tough.

With this thing you can get very close.

Frankly it was spell binding. What struck me the most was how fast it is moving across the sky. I had to keep advancing the position of the scope every ten seconds or so. When you view it with the naked eye it sort of looks like it's just hanging there, not really moving.

I hope to enjoy more night sky observation as I learn to use the device.


----------



## zztomato

Milkman said:


> What struck me the most was how fast it is moving across the sky.


Oh the wonders of the cosmos. 😆


----------



## Milkman

zztomato said:


> Oh the wonders of the cosmos. 😆



I know it's not exactly a revelation to anyone, but it was kind of exciting to me. Looking forward to the full moon later this month. I'll also take it to a cottage I use in Port Dover. I should be able to see lots of detail on the American side.

There's a camera mount on it, but I have no idea how to take good pics. My wife has a DSLR camera and I bought her a couple of big telephoto lenses. It would be cool if I could capture what I see in the telescope.


----------



## zztomato

Milkman said:


> I know it's not exactly a revelation to anyone, but it was kind of exciting to me


I was just poking a little fun. It's the earth that is moving/rotating, not the moon.
Wait, you're not thinking that it's flat, right? 😟


----------



## Mark Brown

zztomato said:


> I was just poking a little fun. It's the earth that is moving/rotating, not the moon.
> Wait, you're not thinking that it's flat, right? 😟


To be fair, they are both moving.


----------



## Milkman

zztomato said:


> I was just poking a little fun. It's the earth that is moving/rotating, not the moon.
> Wait, you're not thinking that it's flat, right? 😟


Yes, of course you're right. The moon _is _moving but that's not what I was seeing. Poor choice of words on my part.

And no, for what it's worth, I'm not a Flat Earther or a believer in other nonsense.


----------



## geedeecee

"There's a camera mount on it, but I have no idea how to take good pics. My wife has a DSLR camera and I bought her a couple of big telephoto lenses. It would be cool if I could capture what I see in the telescope."

Amazon or a telescope store will have an adapter specific to the DSLR. Then you'll have to use the screen on the DSLR to focus.


----------



## Milkman

geedeecee said:


> "There's a camera mount on it, but I have no idea how to take good pics. My wife has a DSLR camera and I bought her a couple of big telephoto lenses. It would be cool if I could capture what I see in the telescope."
> 
> Amazon or a telescope store will have an adapter specific to the DSLR. Then you'll have to use the screen on the DSLR to focus.



Would a camera store have such a thing? I would sincerely love to have such a device.


----------



## NationalDuo

That’s good, lol


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

geedeecee said:


> Amazon or a telescope store will have an adapter specific to the DSLR





Milkman said:


> Would a camera store have such a thing?


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 445983



I found some on Amazon and they're mostly just under $30, but I may consult with a camera shop for their recommendation. I also want a remote for the camera. touching that button is enough to give the telescope the shakes.

I learned that last night. The trick to a clear image is to focus and then put your hands in your pockets and look.


----------



## blueshores_guy

Milkman said:


> .... I also want a remote for the camera. touching that button is enough to give the telescope the shakes....
> 
> When you get the camera and telescope connected, just use the camera's self timer to avoid shaking anything.


----------



## Milkman

That's a helpful suggestion. I do like the idea of also having a bluetooth remote though.

Thank you


----------



## greco

@Milkman ...This store might be of interest and be able to help you. Maybe you know about it?

KW Telescope


----------



## Milkman

greco said:


> @Milkman ...This store might be of interest and be able to help you. Maybe you know about it?
> 
> KW Telescope


Wow, no I had not heard of them. They sure do deal with higher end stuff though.

I think Austin Powers got his moon destroying laser there.


----------



## greco

Milkman said:


> Wow, no I had not heard of them. They sure do deal with higher end stuff though.
> 
> I think Austin Powers got his moon destroying laser there.


I was thinking more about this part of their website...
Imaging - Page 1 - KW Telescope


----------



## greco

Saw this on Kijiji today...


----------



## BlueRocker

greco said:


> Saw this on Kijiji today...
> View attachment 446021


That's just a starter kit.


----------



## butterknucket

Greta Thunberg: It's time to overthrow the West's oppressive and racist capitalist system (msn.com)


----------



## Mark Brown

butterknucket said:


> Greta Thunberg: It's time to overthrow the West's oppressive and racist capitalist system (msn.com)


She isn't wrong, the MSN article removes a lot of the context, but the message remains a truthful statement.

I have advocated the same thing for a long time if for very different reasons.


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> overthrow the West's oppressive and racist capitalist system


The WEF has been on this for a while now. 
We'll all be informed when the assimilation is complete.


----------



## Mooh

I love the work of Robert Crumb. He's a tenor banjo player and music often figures into his art, like the guitarist in the background here.


----------



## seapotato

Milkman said:


> I know it's not exactly a revelation to anyone, but it was kind of exciting to me. Looking forward to the full moon later this month. I'll also take it to a cottage I use in Port Dover. I should be able to see lots of detail on the American side.
> 
> There's a camera mount on it, but I have no idea how to take good pics. My wife has a DSLR camera and I bought her a couple of big telephoto lenses. It would be cool if I could capture what I see in the telescope.


This dude takes some pretty amazing pictures from his backyard.

He did a little thread on the stuff he uses. I didn't get into it because I have too many expensive things on my wanted list right now as it is 😂

Might give you some ideas.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350570367681658880


----------



## laristotle




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Mooh

More Robert Crumb.


----------



## Verne




----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> View attachment 446281


Nope, she gets a free pass for that one cause it makes me think of her in that Santa outfit!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mark Brown

Mooh said:


> View attachment 446439


You will note the Dr. designation. At least he is not an amateur. I bet he at least knows how to tune it


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Why is it 8:30pm EST on November 5th 2022, and when I go outside for a smoke it's 22 degrees celsius? 

Also, clocks go back an hour tonight, so I'm gonna go ahead and change my clocks now. 

Boom, it's only 7:30! I got all the time in the world!!!!! 🧻


----------



## silvertonebetty

I got the squier back today, I sent it for a setup .

actually the trip to the music store was really interesting, I’ve never saw anything like this happen in person.

An older couple brought in a 54 Martin to trade in for a newer Mexican Martin and the new manager refused!

it was definitely a players grade worn finish, bridge was started to lift .

In the end the new manager gave the couple the name and number to a luthier in New Brunswick,
So now they are going to get it fully restored then possibly sell it after that .

The squier’s setup is ok mainly still a little pfft they wouldn’t let Andrew set it up I really like Andrew’s work.

I also found out a good friend was airlifted to Halifax after a tree fell on him .

he’s still in critical condition but at least he’s still alive. They have a lot of things to watch out since he’s in such rough shape .


----------



## greco

Interesting story about the'54 Martin. IMO, the manager did the right/honourable thing. Good for him/her. Impressive.



silvertonebetty said:


> I also found out a good friend was airlifted to Halifax after a tree fell on him .


Very sorry to hear about your friend. I hope he recovers fully but I understand that it will take a long time.


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> Interesting story about the'54 Martin. IMO, the manager did the right/honourable thing. Good for him/her. Impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> Very sorry to hear about your friend. I hope he recovers fully but I understand that it will take a long time.


Thanks and yeah I hope there’s a quick recovery too. My younger brother works with him so he’ll me updating me when he gets any updates.

also I do agree with the manager, I know they could have easily sent it somewhere and got it fixed but I think it’s not always about the money.

their old manager was really similar to that .
I don’t know how many times I was asked “ do you really need something like that?” Or “ did you know this comes with that and it would be cheaper going this route “ 

I was doubtful about staying with McQuades but I think I’ll stay even if the other staff watches too much YouTube lol.

that being said I like him a bit and his weird ways, but the used car salesman approach is really annoying.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## laristotle

do something useful with your dead pet


----------



## Mooh

I lost a pocket knife this week. I'm gutted.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Mooh said:


> I lost a pocket knife this week. I'm gutted.


You think that's bad? I can't find my favorite italian salad dressing anywhere for a while now!

WTF am I gonna do?


----------



## Mooh

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> You think that's bad? I can't find my favorite italian salad dressing anywhere for a while now!
> 
> WTF am I gonna do?


Emigrate?


----------



## silvertonebetty

My brother got in contact with me a little while ago, I guess my friend had his facial reconstruction surgery and it went well, his family was over yesterday and he knew who they were and was walking with assistance.

He’s one tough fella.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Mooh said:


> Emigrate?


Where? The USA? How the fuq am I gonna pay health care bills? I guess that's the options, able to get a great Italian salad dressing, or healthcare. 

Tough decision.


----------



## Mooh

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Where? The USA? How the fuq am I gonna pay health care bills? I guess that's the options, able to get a great Italian salad dressing, or healthcare.
> 
> Tough decision.


I was thinking Italy…you know, for Italian dressing?


----------



## oldjoat

open an import shop yourself may be easier.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Mooh said:


> I was thinking Italy…you know, for Italian dressing?


Is Paul Newman from Italy? 

Cuz I doubt his salad dressing is!!!!!!!


----------



## Mooh

Okay...I don't get that reference at all. Hold on, Google is my friend...

Oh, I see. Did not know.



SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Is Paul Newman from Italy?
> 
> Cuz I doubt his salad dressing is!!!!!!!


----------



## JBFairthorne

What a day/night. Great jam with some friends. Get home, tired and wired. Must have dropped my phone in the driveway while moving cars around for the morning. Ran over it. Went all the way back to jam after I couldn't find it anywhere. Came home again, eventually found it smashed and powering on but unuseable. I can't make my calls and texts to arrange my work tomorroe morning. Run back out, past the jam space again on my way to Walmar and Best Buy hoping they're open and I can get an operational phone before bed. 8 on a Sunday night. 7:40 on a Sunday night. Best Buy closed. Walmart open but no employees in the subcontracted out phone area. Not open until tomorrow 10 am. And it's only been two months since I paid off the last phone and I was enjoying my bill being lower for the winter, when I'm off work. Now I get to look forward to my bill going up an extra $30-$40 a month because I no longer have the option of ordering a used phone for less, directly from my provider and waitng 2 or 3 days for it to arrive. Not to mention the $50 upgrade reprogramming up your ass fee that's waived when you order online. Plus the added bonus of wasting valuable warm weather standing in Walmart instead of getting as much done for work as possible while it's not cold, wet and damp.

It was a great jam though. I sang a little. Stretched my boundaries a little and enjoyed a little (I think) success. I guess you can't have the sweet without the sour.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Mooh said:


> Okay...I don't get that reference at all. Hold on, Google is my friend...
> 
> Oh, I see. Did not know.


Yeah maybe I'm bad at comedy. 

Basically my Newman's Own Family Italian Recipe salad dressing is no longer available ANYWHERE, and now I gotta change up my salad dressing. And it is honestly causing me more distress than I could possibly have predicted. 

And I work in a grocery store, and I've visited every other one in my region, and today I basically got confirmation that I won't be having this very simple salad dressing ever again. Food Basics close to me still had the price on the shelf where the Newman's Own dressings sat, and it had DNO on it.......

DNO means Do Not Order. 

Fucking BULLSHIT! Yeah I cannot believe how upset I am about some freakin' salad dressing. I need to have a good laugh at myself or something.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

JBFairthorne said:


> What a day/night. Great jam with some friends. Get home, tired and wired. Must have dropped my phone in the driveway while moving cars around for the morning. Ran over it. Went all the way back to jam after I couldn't find it anywhere. Came home again, eventually found it smashed and powering on but unuseable. I can't make my calls and texts to arrange my work tomorroe morning. Run back out, past the jam space again on my way to Walmar and Best Buy hoping they're open and I can get an operational phone before bed. 8 on a Sunday night. 7:40 on a Sunday night. Best Buy closed. Walmart open but no employees in the subcontracted out phone area. Not open until tomorrow 10 am. And it's only been two months since I paid off the last phone and I was enjoying my bill being lower for the winter, when I'm off work. Now I get to look forward to my bill going up an extra $30-$40 a month because I no longer have the option of ordering a used phone for less, directly from my provider and waitng 2 or 3 days for it to arrive. Not to mention the $50 upgrade reprogramming up your ass fee that's waived when you order online. Plus the added bonus of wasting valuable warm weather standing in Walmart instead of getting as much done for work as possible while it's not cold, wet and damp.
> 
> It was a great jam though. I sang a little. Stretched my boundaries a little and enjoyed a little (I think) success. I guess you can't have the sweet without the sour.


Are you Android or Apple?


----------



## zontar

Air-force officer prisoners are the responsibility of the Luftwaffe, not the SS, or the Gestapo.


----------



## keto

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Yeah maybe I'm bad at comedy.
> 
> Basically my Newman's Own Family Italian Recipe salad dressing is no longer available ANYWHERE, and now I gotta change up my salad dressing. And it is honestly causing me more distress than I could possibly have predicted.
> 
> And I work in a grocery store, and I've visited every other one in my region, and today I basically got confirmation that I won't be having this very simple salad dressing ever again. Food Basics close to me still had the price on the shelf where the Newman's Own dressings sat, and it had DNO on it.......
> 
> DNO means Do Not Order.
> 
> Fucking BULLSHIT! Yeah I cannot believe how upset I am about some freakin' salad dressing. I need to have a good laugh at myself or something.


Yes, bad at comedy, shitty that it’s, what…..discontinued? new distributor? Definitely the single greatest bottled dressing I have tasted. PN products are pretty universally excellent.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Robocop
A movie about a guy who died
and they figured out a way to make him keep going in to work.​


----------



## zontar




----------



## MarkM

zontar said:


> Air-force officer prisoners are the responsibility of the Luftwaffe, not the SS, or the Gestapo.


Well that is certainly random!


----------



## Milkman

MarkM said:


> Well that is certainly random!



One might think so, but not really.


Cooler!


----------



## Mooh

Found my pocket knife. It was down the side of the chesterfield.


----------



## Verne

Mooh said:


> Found my pocket knife. It was down the side of the chesterfield.


but no Italian dressing alongside it? 

Now if Smoggy finds his dressing down the side of the chesterfield (aka couch), we have a win/win!!!


----------



## Mooh

Verne said:


> but no Italian dressing alongside it?
> 
> Now if Smoggy finds his dressing down the side of the chesterfield (aka couch), we have a win/win!!!


I'm more partial to Italian undressing.


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> I'm more partial to Italian undressing.
> 
> View attachment 446936



I don't eat salad, but even so, I prefer French dressing (and undressing).


----------



## laristotle

Mooh said:


> I'm more partial to Italian undressing.


maybe even toss her salad? 😜


----------



## Doug Gifford

I'm getting these ads here. I don't understand what they're about. Is this English? They expect me to click it?????


----------



## Mark Brown

That sentence hurts my brain trying to read it.


----------



## WCGill

Make your own dressing. You'll wonder why you ever liked store bought.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m waiting for an email from Craig vineham about a 59/t-top combo for my epiphone in black/cream zebra. Then it will look like the red lesPaul traditional


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## JBFairthorne

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Yeah maybe I'm bad at comedy.
> 
> Basically my Newman's Own Family Italian Recipe salad dressing is no longer available ANYWHERE, and now I gotta change up my salad dressing. And it is honestly causing me more distress than I could possibly have predicted.
> 
> And I work in a grocery store, and I've visited every other one in my region, and today I basically got confirmation that I won't be having this very simple salad dressing ever again. Food Basics close to me still had the price on the shelf where the Newman's Own dressings sat, and it had DNO on it.......
> 
> DNO means Do Not Order.
> 
> Fucking BULLSHIT! Yeah I cannot believe how upset I am about some freakin' salad dressing. I need to have a good laugh at myself or something.


I have 3/4 of a bottle on the door of the fridge. I’ll send it if it’s catastrophe time.


----------



## JBFairthorne

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Are you Android or Apple?


IPhone. I got it upgraded…basically doubling my monthly bill. I got home and couldn’t get the computer to recognize the old phone so I was at a loss for how to migrate all my pictures, texts, and contact lists. I called the apple store and they said they might be able to recover the info but the turnaround was 10-14 days. Are you kidding me? Who can go without a phone for 2 weeks…especially if it’s a work phone? I’ve busted the outer screen 3 or 4 times. I took it up the road to the guy who’s replaced them for me. He replaced both screens with new ones, unlocked it, uploaded everything to cloud and downloaded onto my new phone, then put the old screens back in and boxed up the new screens to be used later. Basically let me borrow inert and outer screens. Charged me $80. I gave him $100 I was so happy to get everything back. Oh, did I mention he did it while I waited for like 40 minutes? Now who else is going to do that for you? It pays to make relationships with good people in various fields 



MarkM said:


> Well that is certainly random!


He’s been posting lines from The Great Escape with Steve McQueen, 1 or 2 lines at a time for years…literally.


----------



## MarkM

Well I will stick with that certainly is random!


----------



## JBFairthorne

If there’s a pattern it isn’t random. Just saying.


----------



## zontar

JBFairthorne said:


> If there’s a pattern it isn’t random. Just saying.


I do post other stuff here--like hat last cartoon--which was randomly chosen.


----------



## zontar

JBFairthorne said:


> He’s been posting lines from The Great Escape with Steve McQueen, 1 or 2 lines at a time for years…literally.


Sometimes they kind of make sense in context.


----------



## zontar

And chosen randomly--








Great Escape quotes will likely return at some point.


----------



## Mark Brown

Woke up this morning at 3:35 to what sounded like a freight train down in my crawl space. Turns out the 2.5 inch feed line to the outflow blew off over night and started pumping ground water INTO my crawl space. Nothing says Good Morning like hunkering down in the cold ass water before your eyes are even open dealing with that. Luckily, I can only assume that my day gets better from here 

One downfall of complete impenetrable ground cover is that when water gets above it, it stays there. Not to mention the sump alarm, being in the pit, does not sound when the water is suspended above it lol. 

I will need to install a detection alarm somewhere on the connection. Boooooo


----------



## Milkman

Mark Brown said:


> Woke up this morning at 3:35 to what sounded like a freight train down in my crawl space. Turns out the 2.5 inch feed line to the outflow blew off over night and started pumping ground water INTO my crawl space. Nothing says Good Morning like hunkering down in the cold ass water before your eyes are even open dealing with that. Luckily, I can only assume that my day gets better from here
> 
> One downfall of complete impenetrable ground cover is that when water gets above it, it stays there. Not to mention the sump alarm, being in the pit, does not sound when the water is suspended above it lol.
> 
> I will need to install a detection alarm somewhere on the connection. Boooooo



Dang, that sucks man. I have no drain in my basement. I have a pretty new high efficiency water heater, but it's always in the back of my mind....if it ever pops....


----------



## Paul M

Milkman said:


> Dang, that sucks man. I have no drain in my basement. I have a pretty new high efficiency water heater, but it's always in the back of my mind....if it ever pops....


A friend had a washing machine supply hose fail while sleeping. A prior owner had put sheet vinyl down in the laundry room covering the floor drain. No drainage. 2 feet of water before they realized.


----------



## Mooh

Mark Brown said:


> Woke up this morning at 3:35 to what sounded like a freight train down in my crawl space. Turns out the 2.5 inch feed line to the outflow blew off over night and started pumping ground water INTO my crawl space. Nothing says Good Morning like hunkering down in the cold ass water before your eyes are even open dealing with that. Luckily, I can only assume that my day gets better from here
> 
> One downfall of complete impenetrable ground cover is that when water gets above it, it stays there. Not to mention the sump alarm, being in the pit, does not sound when the water is suspended above it lol.
> 
> I will need to install a detection alarm somewhere on the connection. Boooooo


Well, that's unpleasant! Hope you have a better day from here.


----------



## Milkman

Paul M said:


> A friend had a washing machine supply hose fail while sleeping. A prior owner had put sheet vinyl down in the laundry room covering the floor drain. No drainage. 2 feet of water before they realized.


That's one potential failure I did mitigate to an extent.

Feed hoses are not all created equal.

In fact my company makes upgraded feed hoses. People don't tend to remember to turn those valves off when they go away and often come hose to a terrible mess. Ours are stainless steel reinforced and have much higher tensile and burst ratings than the cheapos that you _can _buy.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Looks like Alanis Morissette really is a bit of a loon.


----------



## JBFairthorne

butterknucket said:


> Looks like Alanis Morissette really is a bit of a loon.


Not quite sure what you’re referring to.


----------



## keto

JBFairthorne said:


> Not quite sure what you’re referring to.


Likely this Alanis Morissette Says She Dropped Out of Rock Hall of Fame Performance Because of Sexism and Disrespect Among Production Team


----------



## JBFairthorne

Hmm, I actually read the article (for once) and nothing seemed to suggest she lost her marbles. Seems like someone who had opinions about how she was being treated (real or imagined) and put up with it until she reached a point where she didn’t need the industry anymore. Then some trigger event occurred and she said “Fuck this. I don’t need this shit.” Who among us isn’t been in that exact same situation in our own lives to one extent or another? Sometimes you’ve gotta eat shit and sometimes you’ve got to speak up and not just swallow the bullshit.


----------



## Wardo

butterknucket said:


> Looks like Alanis Morissette really is a bit of a loon.


I read it.
Can't say as I give a damn.
Maybe she should go glue herself to a pronoun or something.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Its drug fueled over thinking and paranoia.


----------



## Guitar101

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Its drug fueled over thinking and paranoia.


Now that's the kind of “overarching anti-woman sentiment” that may have caused her to drop out.


----------



## Milkman

I think she is to a point in her career where she no longer needs to take shit from people because of her gender.

Having read the article, I see nothing off the rails about that and if I have to stand on one side or the other, The R & R hall of shame is not where I stand. The history of poor, inappropriate choices for inductees while omitting obviously more deserved candidates is enough. It has nothing to do with this complaint, but....


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Thunderboy1975

Guitar101 said:


> Now that's the kind of “overarching anti-woman sentiment” that may have caused her to drop out.


Didnt sound like she had to twirl around a pole to her own music? She was being inducted and asked to sing a song. Still yeah, im a man. I overarch.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584189088198168576


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## BlueRocker

Thinking of some old friends today

Bradley Carlyle Fletcher - The Canadian Virtual War Memorial - Veterans Affairs Canada

Obituary for Major Ian Anderson

Vatche Arslanian Memorial - Canadian Red Cross Timeline

https://multibriefs.com/briefs/rcaa/Capt Keen Article.pdf

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...-rollover-called-a-great-humble-guy-1.2650650


----------



## silvertonebetty

Good but pei hello New Brunswick while we pass you by!


----------



## JBFairthorne

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Didnt sound like she had to twirl around a pole to her own music? She was being inducted and asked to sing a song. Still yeah, im a man. I overarch.


I don’t think she was being inducted, she was asked to sing a duet covering a song by Carly Simon, who, presumably was being honoured. Did you even read the article?

Furthermore, your completely unsupported “drug fueled paranoia” comment reeks of…drug fueled paranoia.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

JBFairthorne said:


> I don’t think she was being inducted, she was asked to sing a duet covering a song by Carly Simon, who, presumably was being honoured. Did you even read the article?
> 
> Furthermore, your completely unsupported “drug fueled paranoia” comment reeks of…drug fueled paranoia.


I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

Finally in cape breton! It’s too bad our destination is two hours from my family, if it was closer I’d stop buy and say hi to my aunt and grand mother. , no knows we might be able to go for a trip on Sunday after church


----------



## Mooh

Lest we forget.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mark Brown

Mooh said:


> View attachment 447790


I need a "swell super to great" lever.


----------



## Paul M

Mark Brown said:


> I need a "swell super to great" lever.


I don't know about you, but when my great lever swells, it's super!


----------



## Mooh

Freakin' pipe organ, I'd settle for a pipe like organ.


----------



## Doug Gifford

I hadn't thought about it that way. My favourite pipe organ in town has just two manuals -- swell and great. And they are!


----------



## Mooh

Yeah, this one has two manuals plus the pedals, but has two large pipe chambers. I rarely get time on it, but the same church has a nice Heintzman grand piano I can play on occasion. I volunteer to open and clean the place sometimes, so it's kind of pay back.


----------



## Mark Brown

Mooh said:


> Yeah, this one has two manuals plus the pedals, but has two large pipe chambers. I rarely get time on it, but the same church has a nice Heintzman grand piano I can play on occasion. I volunteer to open and clean the place sometimes, so it's kind of pay back.


I worked at a superstore in Halifax on the back shift when I was a younger man. For reasons I will never fully understand they had a grand piano up in their mezzanine. I would play that thing ever night at break time. It was really rhe only perk of that job, other than never going hungry.


----------



## Mooh

Back when I worked as a school custodian, a fun totally unsupervised union night job for a young guy, management was pissed with me for refusing a transfer because the offered school didn't have a decent piano or wood shop and what the hell was I gonna do on my downtime? I would have died of boredom. So I stayed at the high school with multiple pianos, shops, weight room, and many places to hide.


----------



## keto

Mark Brown said:


> I worked at a superstore in Halifax on the back shift when I was a younger man. For reasons I will never fully understand they had a grand piano up in their mezzanine. I would play that thing ever night at break time. It was really rhe only perk of that job, other than never going hungry.


My last part time job in high school was the deli counter at a Dominion, you underrate the ‘never going hungry’ thing. I have fond memories of that job, which are probably badly blurred by 41-2 years.
_Urrrrrrppp. _Ahh, Genoa Salami


----------



## zontar

At present, yes, Herr Oberst.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Verne




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Prayers get answered.
Everyone around here has been praying the rain would stop, the rivers are roaring and low areas are filling with water.
Now, it's snowing. 
Let's get more specific on what you ask for folks.


----------



## Mark Brown

Jim DaddyO said:


> Prayers get answered.
> Everyone around here has been praying the rain would stop, the rivers are roaring and low areas are filling with water.
> Now, it's snowing.
> Let's get more specific on what you ask for folks.


I know it isn't really funny.... but your presentation was spot on.


----------



## Mooh

Doug Gifford said:


> I hadn't thought about it that way. My favourite pipe organ in town has just two manuals -- swell and great. And they are!


But has it this stop? LOL


----------



## Lola

Can anyone recommend a busking PA with 40 or more watts of power. Willing to spend up to $250. Good quality like maybe Bose etc.

My other Bose PA only has 20 watts and I need more power for some of the parks I played in last summer. Just not enough volume.


----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> Can anyone recommend a busking PA with 40 or more watts of power. Willing to spend up to $250. Good quality like maybe Bose etc.
> 
> My other Bose PA only has 20 watts and I need more power for some of the parks I played in last summer. Just not enough volume.


If you have access to hydro, the Yamaha Stagepas might fit the bill. Two cabs, but the mixer fits in the back of one and some cords can fit in the back of the other. The system can also be expanded with other pieces from the line.


----------



## Lola

Mooh said:


> If you have access to hydro, the Yamaha Stagepas might fit the bill. Two cabs, but the mixer fits in the back of one and some cords can fit in the back of the other. The system can also be expanded with other pieces from the line.


Can it be charged?


----------



## Mooh

Jim DaddyO said:


> Prayers get answered.
> Everyone around here has been praying the rain would stop, the rivers are roaring and low areas are filling with water.
> Now, it's snowing.
> Let's get more specific on what you ask for folks.












Exactly.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lola said:


> Can anyone recommend a busking PA with 40 or more watts of power. Willing to spend up to $250. Good quality like maybe Bose etc.
> 
> My other Bose PA only has 20 watts and I need more power for some of the parks I played in last summer. Just not enough volume.


 Lola you back here now , how’ve you been?


----------



## Lola

silvertonebetty said:


> Lola you back here now , how’ve you been?


No I am not back but thank you for asking. I need some information in regards to a PA system for busking. My other Bose PA has only 20 watts and for some of the places I played in last summer I need something with more power and volume.


----------



## Mooh

Lola said:


> Can it be charged?


Not as far as I know, at least not mine. Bose or Mackie would be my battery choice...I think.


----------



## Lola

I need something that I can charge for up to 6-8 hours and has blue tooth connectivity.


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> View attachment 447833


It’s there, because someone’s done it! 
And probably sued.


----------



## SWLABR

@Milkman … now what?








Does your trick work on these? Ha, ha!!!


----------



## SWLABR

Never mind.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## SWLABR

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 447894


Does that work on a broken pull tab can?


----------



## Paul Running

It should because it cuts the outside of the can, under the rim.


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> It’s there, because someone’s done it!
> And probably sued.


Can't be too careful.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Can't be too careful.
> View attachment 447912











Spread the word.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Lola said:


> No I am not back but thank you for asking. I need some information in regards to a PA system for busking. My other Bose PA has only 20 watts and for some of the places I played in last summer I need something with more power and volume.


No I’m not back. I’m just posting comments….but I’m definitely not back.

These are definitely not my underwear, yeah, Charlie Babbet, yeah. Uh oh, 4 minutes to Wopner.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

It never gets old.....


----------



## laristotle

Transgender Model Brian Nguyen Wins Miss Greater Derry 2023, Gets Mixed Reaction - The Teal Mango


19-year-old transgender female wins Miss Greater Derry 2023. Her win got mixed reaction from the public....




www.thetealmango.com


----------



## Mooh

Twenty years ago today I quit drinking. It's been okay most of the time, came close to relapse a couple of times. I've never attended AA, but a friend who is active in AA and NA has helped me talk through temptation. My friends think I was more fun when I was drinking and they're probably right, but I'm less of an ass sober, though I think alcohol changed my brain permanently. It's sad to consider the wasted money, forgotten memories, and hurt feelings along the way, but I'm alive.


----------



## Mark Brown

Good for you buddy. There is a point where the habituation of alcohol really manages to make an insidious approach into our lives. Hope for the next 20 years man, hell lets just go wild and shoot for 50


----------



## Mooh

Thanks, man!


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> Transgender Model Brian Nguyen Wins Miss Greater Derry 2023, Gets Mixed Reaction - The Teal Mango
> 
> 
> 19-year-old transgender female wins Miss Greater Derry 2023. Her win got mixed reaction from the public....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thetealmango.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 448001


----------



## greco

@Mooh Congratulations on a huge milestone!


----------



## BlueRocker

Mooh said:


> Twenty years ago today I quit drinking. It's been okay most of the time, came close to relapse a couple of times. I've never attended AA, but a friend who is active in AA and NA has helped me talk through temptation. My friends think I was more fun when I was drinking and they're probably right, but I'm less of an ass sober, though I think alcohol changed my brain permanently. It's sad to consider the wasted money, forgotten memories, and hurt feelings along the way, but I'm alive.


Congratulations Mooh. That's quite an accomplishment. You got 20 years back! Very inspiring, I hope to make that milestone.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Congrats @Mooh


----------



## silvertonebetty

Ugh inconsiderate fool in the other room figured 11pm is a good time to play the freaking piano !


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> Ugh inconsiderate fool in the other room figured 11pm is a good time to play the freaking piano !


any time is a good time to play piano

never is a good time for other people to do it


----------



## Thunderboy1975

silvertonebetty said:


> Ugh inconsiderate fool in the other room figured 11pm is a good time to play the freaking piano !


Slide some requests under the door. Cinderella Dont Know What You Got or some On The Dark Side.


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## SWLABR




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## seapotato

laristotle said:


> Can't be too careful.
> View attachment 447912


On the big old washer at work. I particularly like the first one.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I had the best plant based burger today! 
100% grass feed beef burgers from a&w


----------



## Paul M

silvertonebetty said:


> I had the best plant based burger today!
> 100% grass feed beef burgers from a&w


Vegetarian, once removed.


----------



## Mooh

The bbq died yesterday.


----------



## Mooh

There won’t be a funeral.


----------



## Mooh

Expressions of sympathy gratefully accepted.


----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> Expressions of sympathy gratefully accepted.


So not a cremation?


----------



## Mark Brown

Mooh said:


> Expressions of sympathy gratefully accepted.


My heart goes out to you and your family in this time of greatest sorrow. Mooh, there are no words to speak to sum up the position of grief you must be in. Let me just say, while it is gone, it shall never be forgotten. May your heart take solace knowing that the passing you have just witnessed shall one day soon be joined with a rebirth of flame to once more satisfy your soul. Take heed my friend, for all that we love shall come to pass yet in the loving we truly know the passion in our hearts.

In Wah we Trust.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## silvertonebetty

Ug I ordered the wrong size reflector knobs for my lp and they haven’t shipped yet, but when I went to cancel it Amazon said “nope can’t do that” 

so now I’ll have to sets of amber reflector knobs and a set of amber top hats .

now I don’t know what to do 😂


----------



## BlueRocker

silvertonebetty said:


> Ug I ordered the wrong size reflector knobs for my lp and they haven’t shipped yet, but when I went to cancel it Amazon said “nope can’t do that”
> 
> so now I’ll have to sets of amber reflector knobs and a set of amber top hats .
> 
> now I don’t know what to do 😂


I was wondering about that. Could always use it as an excuse to change the pots.


----------



## silvertonebetty

BlueRocker said:


> I was wondering about that. Could always use it as an excuse to change the pots.


I might home on to them , I still have to fix up betty my silvertone


----------



## Paul M

silvertonebetty said:


> Ug I ordered the wrong size reflector knobs for my lp and they haven’t shipped yet, but when I went to cancel it Amazon said “nope can’t do that”
> 
> so now I’ll have to sets of amber reflector knobs and a set of amber top hats .
> 
> now I don’t know what to do 😂


Knobs don't fit a guitar you have? Simple solution..... buy a new guitar to fit the knobs. Easy-peasy!


----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> Ug I ordered the wrong size reflector knobs for my lp and they haven’t shipped yet, but when I went to cancel it Amazon said “nope can’t do that”
> 
> so now I’ll have to sets of amber reflector knobs and a set of amber top hats .
> 
> now I don’t know what to do 😂


Simple, return them and order the right ones.


----------



## silvertonebetty

MarkM said:


> Simple, return them and order the right ones.


I ordered the correct one , my account was telling Me the money wasn’t taken out and the decided to take the money when I went to cancel the order


----------



## butterknucket

The Snuggle Fabric Softener bear has developed a meth addiction.


----------



## silvertonebetty

My friend told me she bought a large bag of beef jerky, then later tells me they were nasty 🤮.

I can’t figure out what went wrong


----------



## seapotato

A little spicy BBQ they'd probably be ok. Maybe some Cajun rub and a decent beer...

Ate a milkbone once, they could really use a dash of salt. Fearsome dry.


Totally get why the dog drinks a half bowl water after one of those now.


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> The Snuggle Fabric Softener bear has developed a meth addiction.


Considering what it's gone through ..


----------



## laristotle

Research shows rats can get into musical groove just as humans do


New research shows that rats have the ability to "bop along" to a musical beat just as humans do.




torontosun.com




_“Rats displayed innate — that is, without any training or prior exposure to music — beat synchronization most distinctly within 120-140 beats per minute, to which humans also exhibit the clearest beat synchronization,” said Associate Professor Hirokazu Takahashi of the University of Tokyo.

The researchers did not mention in their findings whether rodents make any air guitar gestures._


----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> Research shows rats can get into musical groove just as humans do
> 
> 
> New research shows that rats have the ability to "bop along" to a musical beat just as humans do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torontosun.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Rats displayed innate — that is, without any training or prior exposure to music — beat synchronization most distinctly within 120-140 beats per minute, to which humans also exhibit the clearest beat synchronization,” said Associate Professor Hirokazu Takahashi of the University of Tokyo.
> 
> The researchers did not mention in their findings whether rodents make any air guitar gestures._


Explains why they like our backyard 😕


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Mooh

I have always maintained that if the guitar hadn't been electrified and distorted, reed instruments like accordion and saxophone would be the royalty of popular (as opposed to "pop") music, with keyboards and banjo close behind.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh

Cool, an electric kalimba, mine's only acoustic. I have a spare K&K around here somewhere.


----------



## Paul M




----------



## Paul M

CenturyBreak said:


> View attachment 448743


I sent in a sample to 23 and me. DNA results show I am 50% centaur.


----------



## Mark Brown

Paul M said:


> I sent in a sample to 23 and me. DNA results show I am 50% centaur.







Just for you buddy.


----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Xi Jinpingpong?


----------



## oldjoat

roll that one off the tongue 10 times ....


----------



## keto




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m getting ready to upload a 7 minute video of my thoughts and sounds samples of the new pickups


----------



## keto

Kids coming for supper.


----------



## Mark Brown

keto said:


> Kids coming for supper.
> View attachment 449348
> 
> View attachment 449351
> 
> View attachment 449350
> 
> View attachment 449349
> 
> View attachment 449347


Daddy??


----------



## keto

Mark Brown said:


> Daddy??


Sorry, working on the next gen.








Almost


----------



## keto

Still bubbling. Mrs made curry, for over rice w. banana slices, raisins, shredded coconut. Have a fresh 2l French vanilla in the freezer.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## silvertonebetty

keto said:


> Sorry, working on the next gen.
> View attachment 449360
> 
> Almost
> View attachment 449361


Lol getting them ready can be tough sometimes , I think he’s been hanging around papa too much.
My dad will do this exact thing, grab it out of the field and wipe it on his pants and eat it .


----------



## keto

Oh, it looked like this. Went over well, I thought it needed more sugar but was shouted down. Haha. 3/8 of a pie for sale, $11 OBO, interesting trades considered.


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## MarkM

keto said:


> Sorry, working on the next gen.
> View attachment 449360
> 
> Almost
> View attachment 449361


So is the dog!


----------



## bzrkrage

Aerobics Oz Style 1990's


----------



## butterknucket

Good wood?


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> Good wood?


dot on shaft wood?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Wow 😮


----------



## Verne




----------



## Paul Running

Ha! that movie was hilarious.


----------



## Paul M

Old time hockey!

Toe Blake! Eddie Shore!




Verne said:


> View attachment 449692


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> dot on shaft wood?


They had a shop in town here several years ago. 

I wandered in one day and remember not being impressed.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

luv the dog here


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

That is a nice tiger poster. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> That is a nice tiger poster. Thanks for posting.



Weird prosthetic arm though.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> luv the dog here


Sounds like one of my Huskies.

What I can’t believe is that the headstock on that LP is still intact!!


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> Weird prosthetic arm though.


Ummmm…


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Milkman said:


> Weird prosthetic arm though.


I bet it smells like fish.


----------



## Milkman

Jim DaddyO said:


> I bet it smells like fish.


I guess you put it through your sleeves and one hand comes out each side?

Weird.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Mooh

Jim DaddyO said:


> I bet it smells like fish.


Reminds me of a joke that would get me banned from most forums.


----------



## butterknucket

someone keeps farting in important client meetings — Ask a Manager


----------



## laristotle

better than this ..


----------



## silvertonebetty

On Facebook someone asked if my lesPaul was an Gibson lesPaul classic, this I can understand since I chose the colour of the upgrades to look like the lesPaul classic that I liked.

I responded to his question “ no it’s a modded epiphone, do you like it”. His answer was “ no , I don’t think the knobs and cream go with the colour. That’s why I changed mine to black”

thankfully we don’t all think the same 😂


----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


> better than this ..


The nonsense I was subjected to during lockdown Zoom music lessons, as if low bandwidth and shitty devices weren't enough. At least there was the odd laugh or two.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> I guess you put it through your sleeves and one hand comes out each side?
> 
> Weird.


Like putting yarn on mittens!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mark Brown

It looks like my wife is muscling in on your territory @Milkman , You want I should break her knee caps??


----------



## butterknucket

Mark Brown said:


> It looks like my wife is muscling in on your territory @Milkman , You want I should break her knee caps??
> 
> View attachment 450390


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Mark Brown said:


> It looks like my wife is muscling in on your territory @Milkman , You want I should break her knee caps??
> 
> View attachment 450390



Very nice. Please pass my compliments on to your Missus. That's my daughter's territory, but it's public domain. I'm no artist, that's for sure.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 450419



That box probably contained some nice Columbian bud. Enough of this Frankincense and Myrrh crap.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Enough of this Frankincense and Myrrh crap.


Apparently, they were more valuable than gold back in those days.


----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> Apparently, they were more valuable than gold back in those days.
> View attachment 450424


Being a Dec 19th birthday, I heard this EVERY year!!! Both my girls are also December babies, 12th and 24th. This has NEVER been uttered to them having lived with it myself. I counted presents every year and sure enough, there was never that "one" that was to be both. Bitter?!?!?! noooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> Being a Dec 19th birthday, I heard this EVERY year!!! Both my girls are also December babies, 12th and 24th. This has NEVER been uttered to them having lived with it myself. I counted presents every year and sure enough, there was never that "one" that was to be both. Bitter?!?!?! noooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!


Yup, Dec 18 here. I heard that mantra my whole life, LOL.

As I currently seem to play the role of Santa, it doesn't make a shitload of difference.


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

Rearranged the living room


----------



## keto

Two burritos and a root beer float.


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

This new phone just photoshopped the guitar out of the picture


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

silvertonebetty said:


> Rearranged the living room
> View attachment 450691


You shouldn't wear your boots in the house.


----------



## silvertonebetty

butterknucket said:


> You shouldn't wear your boots in the house.


Yeah probably true


----------



## laristotle

Ontario man captures 'unreal' wave resembling human face


Cody Evans, who reveres the art of coastal photography, said the wave bears a likeness to Poseidon, the ancient Greek god of the sea




nationalpost.com


----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> Ontario man captures 'unreal' wave resembling human face
> 
> 
> Cody Evans, who reveres the art of coastal photography, said the wave bears a likeness to Poseidon, the ancient Greek god of the sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nationalpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 450749


At least it's not a mouldy pizza that looks like Christ. It looks like somebody but I don't know who. Some rock star?


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950

Ctrl-Alt-Smite


----------



## Paul Running

Doug Gifford said:


> Some rock star?


I'm thinking a Yeti


----------



## CenturyBreak

Based on the reno-ed staircase, I'm guessing the new owners are mountain goats!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Dang I’m not use to this practicing bs, my fingers are starting to become calloused and blistered lol.

listing to the song for hours on end but I’m almost 5 bars into the song and that lesPaul just sounds so nice in the old Mesa .

it will also be the first zeppelin song I learn from start to finish “since I’ve been loving you”


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Weighed myself today for the first time in a year and a half. 

I'm down to 101 pounds without even trying. I don't know why I keep losing weight.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Well I’m back home , we had a birthday 2nd party for my nephew who was overwhelmed by everything.

the drive there was interesting since my dad fell asleep while driving and we hit the guardrail and of course I wasn’t paying attention and my dad says “ well I’m awake now”

all I can say is a few moments sooner we could’ve collided head on with it and rolled the truck, or a few minutes later could have completely missed the guardrail and who knows or want to know how that would’ve went

there wasn’t really any damage to the truck besides the dent caused by the impact of the bumper hitting the rail around the bend.

we are also all right but I can easily say I don’t want to experience that again .


----------



## JBFairthorne

Completely irresponsible and completely preventable. Tell your Dad to smarten the fuck up. Several people’s lives were at stake. I’m not even joking. And to just carry on after a “guess I’m awake now” comment…I just don’t know what to say about that. Glad everyone’s ok though.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> Completely irresponsible and completely preventable. Tell your Dad to smarten the fuck up. Several people’s lives were at stake. I’m not even joking. And to just carry on after a “guess I’m awake now” comment…I just don’t know what to say about that. Glad everyone’s ok though.


I guess he was out doing construction all morning at my brothers house , well I took his comment as he fell an asleep, my friend’s brother died like that .

my dad did stop to make sure everything was ok with the truck , on the way back mom was with us.

I know as annoying as it might be but my friend always stops and takes these annoying 15-20 minute naps in our car drives


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Thunderboy1975

I recall having to steer from the backseat because my Mom was passing out drunk while driving when i was just 9.
A 1977 Monte Carlo rolling a few times or hitting another car would have been catastophic to say the least.
I quit drinking before my kids were born.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> Weighed myself today for the first time in a year and a half.
> 
> I'm down to 101 pounds without even trying. I don't know why I keep losing weight.



Pounds?


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> View attachment 451028


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> Pounds?


Yep....


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Paul M

It's time for the Whamageddon

Based on the radio station at work, I won't make it past lunch on day one.


----------



## Milkman

Paul M said:


> It's time for the Whamageddon
> 
> Based on the radio station at work, I won't make it past lunch on day one.



Somehow, I have remained blissfully unaware of that song. I don't recognize the title at all.

I'm taking that as a positive sign for the day and season.


----------



## greco

My first attempt at making my own meme. Looking for @laristotle 's approval.


----------



## laristotle

and here's the rest of it.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> and here's the rest of it.
> View attachment 451341



Wasn't that the name of the guitarist in the Banana Splits?


(sorry, that was Fleegle)


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Banana Splits


I enjoyed watching that as a kid.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I think they are broken


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> I think they are broken


Not necessarily .. they belonged to Salvador Dali.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> I think they are broken
> View attachment 451355


That reminds me of my I’ll spent youth!


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Milkman

While cleaning up and winterizing the pond, I found a cool little piece of driftwood.

Naturally , like anybody, I decided to coat it with nitro lacquer. I considered poly but then I thought about my descendents and how they would be disappointed that there was no checking. I also briefly considered relic'ing it, but.....no....


----------



## Guitar101

Now driftwood is usually created by waves crashing up on the shore. Your not saying you have waves in your pond are you.  
I'm wondering where the piece of wood came from.


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> Now driftwood is usually created by waves crashing up on the shore. Your not saying you have waves in your pond are you.
> I'm wondering where the piece of wood came from.


Anytime we went near a lake or river this summer, we picked up interesting stones to place around the pond. This little piece of driftwood was mistaken for a stone and gathered up. When it fell in the pond and floated, I figured I had discovered a hitherto unknown variety of really light rocks. (I was thinking about John Cleese in the Holy Grail when Sir Bedevere was quizzing the village about how to correctly identify a witch). It's around 2:30.





I think it came from the shore of Lake Erie near Pt Dover.


----------



## Mooh

@Milkman I'd like to just address a rock and mail it to you, no packaging, just to see if it arrives.


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> @Milkman I'd like to just address a rock and mail it to you, no packaging, just to see if it arrives.



I do have a rather interesting collection of rocks.

This one appears to have alien hieroglyphics.


----------



## Milkman

This one rings like a marimba key when struck.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Milkman

This is Bob. He’s more than 20 years old. Nice guy.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> This one appears to have alien hieroglyphics.


and they play guitar? 

headstock?


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> and they play guitar?
> 
> headstock?
> View attachment 451499



Maybe.

I'm considering applying my own paranoid delusion.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Maybe.
> 
> I'm considering applying my own paranoid delusion.


You can probably get a gov't grant for that.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> You can probably get a gov't grant for that.


Probably


----------



## silvertonebetty

I was just sent this video message, I thought it was from my phone company 





__





Loading…






media.community.com





Think he’s looking for votes


----------



## puzz

Milkman said:


> This is Bob. He’s more than 20 years old. Nice guy.
> 
> View attachment 451489


Your cat looks very healthy for his age but I have to say that isn't what caught my eye, is that an electrical outlet at the base of your shower? (Or what appears to be a shower)


----------



## BlueRocker

puzz said:


> Your cat looks very healthy for his age but I have to say that isn't what caught my eye, is that an electrical outlet at the base of your shower? (Or what appears to be a shower)


Where else are you going to plug in the toaster?


----------



## butterknucket

Yeah, right away I also noticed the outlet by the shower. I've known people who were into zapping themselves, but that's not for me. 

I got a nasy shock off my grandparent's old tv when I was a kid, and that was enough for me.


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> View attachment 451732


does that make it vegan?


----------



## laristotle

Doug Gifford said:


> does that make it vegan?


when pigs fly?


----------



## Mark Brown

__





Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com





This guy is out to lunch on his price, but he has my attention...


----------



## seapotato

Mark Brown said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Войдите на Facebook
> 
> 
> Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is out to lunch on his price, but he has my attention...


This is how the link looks for me. I wasn't quite sure what I was clicking on 😂















Not sure why the link is in russian for me...haha


----------



## seapotato

If you get some flak from your handbrake about how many guitars and amps you have, show them this thread.

Scroll down, it escalates quickly.😳





__





New 50's Gold top Day! Gold Top Family Photo!


Just got a Gibson LP Standard 50's Gold top. Amazing guitar! Nice neck thats SOOOOO comfy! So I did a Gold top family photo. And my favorite gold top decided to join! His name is also Gibson!



www.thegearpage.net


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

seapotato said:


> If you get some flak from your handbrake about how many guitars and amps you have, show them this thread.
> 
> Scroll down, it escalates quickly.😳
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 50's Gold top Day! Gold Top Family Photo!
> 
> 
> Just got a Gibson LP Standard 50's Gold top. Amazing guitar! Nice neck thats SOOOOO comfy! So I did a Gold top family photo. And my favorite gold top decided to join! His name is also Gibson!
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegearpage.net


A collection like that would stress me out to the point of breaking. I'd be reduced to banging two rocks together in the woods and wondering if I could get by with one rock.


----------



## seapotato

Mooh said:


> A collection like that would stress me out to the point of breaking. I'd be reduced to banging two rocks together in the woods and wondering if I could get by with one rock.


Yeah me too. 

I'm starting to get twitchy about the amount of stuff I have kicking around and it's mostly crap.


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

Regardless of news source or politics, this should be adopted by the west.








Books to replace toys in Russian ‘Happy Meals’


Vkusno i Tochka will start selling its version of a Happy Meal for kids, with books instead of toys




www.rt.com




_The Russian fast-food chain Vkusno i Tochka, (Just Tasty), formerly McDonald's, will begin selling versions of a 'Happy Meal' that offers books instead of toys, according to a company statement cited by business daily RBK.

“As a gift, every Kids Combo set will have one of 14 exclusive books with various puzzles and mazes by the CLEVER publishing house,” the restaurant chain said, adding that books of this kind contribute to the development of children's memory, logic, and attention span. _


----------



## Mark Brown

I love seeing this every year.


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


> View attachment 452033


One of my favourite bands.


----------



## SWLABR

CenturyBreak said:


>


How on earth did that get passed?


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> One of my favourite bands.


Me too, Shaye Cohn is a monster on several instruments. Erica Lewis has a voice from the ages, reminds me a bit of Billy Holiday.


----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


> Me too, Shaye Cohn is a monster on several instruments. Erica Lewis has a voice from the ages, reminds me a bit of Billy Holiday.


Killer live band, so tight, so swinging, seemingly effortless.


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> Killer live band, so tight, so swinging, seemingly effortless.


The first time I heard them, it was Erica's voice that captured me. Plus, something about the completely unpretentious image.....

It was this clip. No mic....check out her projection.


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## keto

BlueRocker said:


> View attachment 452211


Good chance it has a brown stain on it, I'd say


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## MarkM

Milkman said:


> Me too, Shaye Cohn is a monster on several instruments. Erica Lewis has a voice from the ages, reminds me a bit of Billy Holiday.


Well you fellas convinced me to check this out, I do like when that gal sings. The instrumental only, well doesn’t do it for me. Spent a half hour on YouTube watching them. 

Goin back home!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## Mark Brown

Finally getting around to doing my corporate taxes... god how I hate this game. It takes away from valuable time I could be otherwise wasting.


----------



## Mooh

Mark Brown said:


> Finally getting around to doing my corporate taxes... god how I hate this game. It takes away from valuable time I could be otherwise wasting.


Kind of how I feel about it too. So much so that the deal I made with the bride when she was still my girlfriend, that if she didn't like how I managed money she was welcome to do it for me, budgets, savings, investments (I actually have a lot of input with this one), taxes and all. She was 17, that was (wait, I need my toes as well as fingers...) 40 years ago. Sure, after the first 25 years or so we have used an accountant to doublecheck things, but the rest is her work. It just seems prudent to have an accountant between me and Canada Revenue Agency. I'd be living under a bridge in my very own cardboard box (I understand the Maytag box is the best part of the brand) otherwise.


----------



## Mark Brown

Mooh said:


> Kind of how I feel about it too. So much so that the deal I made with the bride when she was still my girlfriend, that if she didn't like how I managed money she was welcome to do it for me, budgets, savings, investments (I actually have a lot of input with this one), taxes and all. She was 17, that was (wait, I need my toes as well as fingers...) 40 years ago. Sure, after the first 25 years or so we have used an accountant to doublecheck things, but the rest is her work. It just seems prudent to have an accountant between me and Canada Revenue Agency. I'd be living under a bridge in my very own cardboard box (I understand the Maytag box is the best part of the brand) otherwise.


To be completely honest, I would be willing to be the whole thing is a mess on my end. If I ever do get audited, my only saving grace is the fact that I don't pull any fast shit, everything I do is legit and I pay a fair amount in taxes, consistent with my station. I know that ignorance is no excuse where the CRA is concerned, but I would hope they would be kind to me for the simple fact that I tried my best 

I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Mooh

Mark Brown said:


> To be completely honest, I would be willing to be the whole thing is a mess on my end. If I ever do get audited, my only saving grace is the fact that I don't pull any fast shit, everything I do is legit and I pay a fair amount in taxes, consistent with my station. I know that ignorance is no excuse where the CRA is concerned, but I would hope they would be kind to me for the simple fact that I tried my best
> 
> I won't hold my breath.


Well, my experience has been more or less good with CRA. Every year or two (until C-19) I'd get a call from an agent and the tax money questions I referred to the accountant's filing because I know shit, the employment questions I'd answer. I likely triggered those calls when I demanded through my accountant to have my GST submissions returned when I discovered I was exempt. In my industry of home based music instruction we're largely unregulated, but they need to know I'm not working under the table, I am who I say I am, etc. One agent actually chatted guitars with me for half the call. I usually tell them I'm easy to find online, which they doubtless already know, and nobody would manufacture *this* persona to defraud the government. Since Covid I seem to be off perma-audit, but I kinda miss those phone calls.


----------



## Mark Brown

Mooh said:


> Well, my experience has been more or less good with CRA. Every year or two (until C-19) I'd get a call from an agent and the tax money questions I referred to the accountant's filing because I know shit, the employment questions I'd answer. I likely triggered those calls when I demanded through my accountant to have my GST submissions returned when I discovered I was exempt. In my industry of home based music instruction we're largely unregulated, but they need to know I'm not working under the table, I am who I say I am, etc. One agent actually chatted guitars with me for half the call. I usually tell them I'm easy to find online, which they doubtless already know, and nobody would manufacture *this* persona to defraud the government. Since Covid I seem to be off perma-audit, but I kinda miss those phone calls.


I have found in most my dealings with the CRA, Work Safe, hell even the cops, intention is everything. I am not out to be a criminal and to date I haven't been made in to one. Let us hope that trend continues. Worksafe have been so good to me. They walked into me grinding out concrete one day with a hand held "dustless" concrete grinder, hooked to a wet/dry shop vac. This is usually the way, but it is completely against "best practices" especially when you consider I had no containment plan, no risk assessment report and no disposal plan (I mean, I had a plan, just not a good one). That guy could have nailed me to the cross, especially since silica is kind of the new enemy number one. He did not, he educated me, politely demanded that I get these protocols in order and submitted and we could all be on our merry way. 

People are generally good, if you are generally good. That does not mean asshats aren't out there, but they typically aren't knocking down your door. I mean hell, I have been caught with so many schedule one narcotics that I should probably be locked away for life.... Harper was the PM after all 

I did manage to get my Corporate tax done, my GST filed and 2 years of annual corporate registry reports completed. 

Now I am 17,688 less rich than I was 45 minutes ago


----------



## WCGill

My pension thanks you. Keep at it.


----------



## oldjoat

I only got 1 call from CRA ... they wanted to know why I hadn't filed any business taxes.
After making sure the call was legit , I informed them I had filed every year.

supplied my SIN ( partial and they had to give the rest ) and other details for proof , a short while later I get ... 
" OK, sorry some sort of mixup here, yes you have filed, please disregard this call and we're sorry to have bothered you " 

asked them to send a confirmation to my email on file .... they then sent a confirmation. ( I hadn't given it to them over the phone )

I was polite but firm , ( no need to antagonize them ) .

Now HST is a different story . They're not as nice but I still came out ahead.
audits aren't very nice but as long as you have all the "paperwork" as back up ... they can't argue too much.


----------



## laristotle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598667984654176256


----------



## Paul M

Mark Brown said:


> Now I am 17,688 less rich than I was 45 minutes ago


Technically, that 17,688 was never yours. Businesses do not pay taxes. They collect and hold, and later submit. 

Changes to home building strategy in Ontario means increased costs to the municipality. This cost must be paid. My city doesn't have the reserves to cover it, and doesn't want to increase property taxes to cover it.

The genius council now wants the province to grant money to the city to meet the increased costs.

Where does the province get that money?


----------



## Mark Brown

Hmmm... that's a two sided coin that is.

Technically speaking, the GST is collected. Income Tax one could argue either way, but then we are arguing the semantics of Canadian tax law and really who wants to do that. 

Provinces get money from the FED who get it from... the bank of canada?


----------



## Mooh

Yeah, I'm pretty laid back. Lots of things have tried to do me in, and I'm not afraid to dance with the mother of the bride.


----------



## keto

Paul M said:


> Technically, that 17,688 was never yours. Businesses do not pay taxes. They collect and hold, and later submit.
> 
> Changes to home building strategy in Ontario means increased costs to the municipality. This cost must be paid. My city doesn't have the reserves to cover it, and doesn't want to increase property taxes to cover it.
> 
> The genius council now wants the province to grant money to the city to meet the increased costs.
> 
> Where does the province get that money?


Except it’s much more spread out cost wise. Until everyone gets the same treatment, at least


----------



## laristotle

Party for €387,000 EU project attracts only six guests – media


The EU’s efforts to draw in a younger demographic with its gala metaverse event reportedly fell flat, with just six people showing up




www.rt.com




_The EU has been pushing its metaverse platform since October as “the perfect place to get to know new people and reflect on global issues to make a difference for our shared future.” 

The platform is supposed to provide users with the ability to explore its Global Gateway Initiative “through a series of ‘hero’ stories in a virtual environment,” according to the European Commission, but a Devex report citing anonymous interviews with employees claimed that even before the failed launch party, most found it to be little more than “digital garbage” that was “depressing and embarrassing.”_


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

papa smurf's turf


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

Thunderboy1975 said:


> View attachment 452388


Whose art is that?


----------



## MarkM

Mooh said:


> Kind of how I feel about it too. So much so that the deal I made with the bride when she was still my girlfriend, that if she didn't like how I managed money she was welcome to do it for me, budgets, savings, investments (I actually have a lot of input with this one), taxes and all. She was 17, that was (wait, I need my toes as well as fingers...) 40 years ago. Sure, after the first 25 years or so we have used an accountant to doublecheck things, but the rest is her work. It just seems prudent to have an accountant between me and Canada Revenue Agency. I'd be living under a bridge in my very own cardboard box (I understand the Maytag box is the best part of the brand) otherwise.


Cool story!


----------



## Thunderboy1975

MarkM said:


> Whose art is that?


RedBirdSmithArt


----------



## seapotato




----------



## SWLABR

seapotato said:


> View attachment 453118


That could backfire if you wrap 5 empty boxes and they smarten up after the 1st casualty. 

Meh, who am I kidding. Kids today? You’ll have to start burning real gifts!! Ha, ha…


----------



## Verne

SWLABR said:


> Kids today? You’ll have to start burning real gifts!! Ha, ha…


The kids today would cry and whine in their safe spot while looking for a lawyer to sue their parents for the money for the burned gifts all while looking for compensation for damages, a higher allowance and be driven to/from school because kids these days don't know how to walk 3 blocks.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Or they'd tell you "Every empty box you burn symbolizes an empty promise you've made me or a complete lie like Santa Claus. Oh, and by the way I infected your Cheerios with ebola virus this morning."


----------



## Mark Brown

The more time I spend around here, the more I realize I'm not as strange as I thought I was.

Keep it up lads, you are normalizing me day by day!


----------



## laristotle

Verne said:


> be driven to/from school because kids these days don't know how to walk 3 blocks.


It's may also be that parents are worried about pedo's and perv's .


----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


> It's may also be that parents are worried about pedo's and perv's .


My kids 8 years old and the school won't even let her off the damn bus without my wife or myself being there. You could hit our house with a rock from the bus stop. I mean, I couldn't, but thats because I throw like an 8 year old girl.... who can't get off the bus.


----------



## CenturyBreak

Happy Santas!


----------



## Verne

Why is Santa's sack so big and red?
Yours would be too if you only came once a year. 


ba dum tish


----------



## silvertonebetty

I found out today my two year old nephew has got Covid , the poor little man has it bad from the sounds of it.

thankfully there’s children medication


----------



## CenturyBreak

Find the curved lines!


----------



## CenturyBreak

It ain’t Christmas ‘til Hans Gruber falls from Nakatomi Plaza!


----------



## Milkman

It ain't Christmas until Brittney Griner comes home!

(woo hoo).


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> Why is Santa's sack so big and red?
> Yours would be too if you only came once a year.
> 
> 
> ba dum tish


Wouldn't it be blue?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> It ain't Christmas until Brittney Griner comes home!
> 
> (woo hoo).


a very lopsided trade though. 🙄


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> a very lopsided trade though. 🙄


In a sense yes, but the Merchant of death is now in Russia and will never again be allowed to walk on American soil. Russia got back a piece of shit and they can feed and support him now.

Griner was busted with less THC than Willie Nelson scrapes out of his navel every morning (less than a gram).

It feels good to me to know she's coming home.


----------



## laristotle

They could've, should've pushed for Paul Whelan as well.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> They could've, should've pushed for Paul Whelan as well.


That will happen. No sense in my opinion to keep Griner detained to hold out for a better deal.

I'm sure Griner would agree. Whelan may not...


----------



## Milkman

A few years back, my wife said I should do something sexy to attract her.

I may have misunderstood....


----------



## Verne

If your wife was/is a country girl, maybe this would do it. City girls........yeah, not so much I'd think.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> In a sense yes, but the Merchant of death is now in Russia and will never again be allowed to walk on American soil.
> Russia got back a piece of shit and they can feed and support him now.


You seriously think that Viktor won't just pick up where he left off before being captured?
He doesn't have to be on US soil for that.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> You seriously think that Viktor won't just pick up where he left off before being captured?
> He doesn't have to be on US soil for that.


Meh, he has a bulls eye on his ass now. Guys like that make enough enemies to eventually disappear.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Meh, he has a bulls eye on his ass now. Guys like that make enough enemies to eventually disappear.


I wonder if his customers would agree?


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> I wonder if his customers would agree?


Feel free to dig into that rabbit hole if you feel inclined. I'm focussing on happy today.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

The first rule of OCD club is:
There has to be a second rule so there's an even number of rules.​


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Decided to make some Shepard pie but might have over done it a bit.

good thing is I’ll have lots of lunches for a while


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mark Brown

butterknucket said:


>


I approve any insertion of Boards Of Canada into all posts.


----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


> View attachment 453744


Funny, the other week I was working in a seniors apartment complex and thought to myself, it smells a lot like weed and there was a lot more zeppelin than Lawrence Welk.

Then I'm thinking by the time I'm a grandpa (ill be dead.... but the potential) crazy gramps is in the pounding that ancient psy-trance again. At least it's still vinyl, I got something going for me.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Mark Brown said:


> I approve any insertion of Boards Of Canada into all posts.


----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


>


I don't even begin to understand what the hell goes on inside your mind, but none the less, I approve!


----------



## laristotle

Mark Brown said:


> I don't even begin to understand what the hell goes on inside your mind, but none the less, I approve!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I had to put the neighbour’s dog out last night and today.

it was interesting since he caught a sent and was getting ready to take off for it lol.

this Morning I put him out and gave him his food and put him back in the kennel.

when I put him in the kennel the cat showed up and started staring at the dog like “ why are you in there?”


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## sus2




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## zontar

That is why he is returned for the moment to your care.

Of course, if the Luftwaffe is not up to the task, the prisoners will find themselves totally in our charge.


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> View attachment 453922


But, (apparently) he says there are health benefits for regular *enemas*, and has a record called “Return to Pooh Corner”.


----------



## BlueRocker

SWLABR said:


> But, (apparently) he says there are health benefits for regular enigmas, and has a record called “Return to Pooh Corner”.


*Enigma*









*The other thing







*


----------



## SWLABR

BlueRocker said:


> *Enigma*
> View attachment 454043
> 
> 
> *The other thing
> View attachment 454044
> *


Oh my F’n good lord. Ha, ha, ha,…. Yes. Enema!!! 
I guess spell check thinks I’d use “enigma” more often. 
I will edit.


----------



## Verne

@SWLABR I did know what you meant, but hey, maybe the message was in code, right?!?


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> Oh my F’n good lord. Ha, ha, ha,…. Yes. Enema!!!
> I guess spell check thinks I’d use “enigma” more often.
> I will edit.


I hope there is more enigma than enema in your life. 
That's just my personal preference.


----------



## Mooh

Mark Brown said:


> I hope there is more enigma than enema in your life.
> That's just my personal preference.


Reminds me of a former co-worker who didn't know the difference between venerable and venereal. One of those instances where everyone in the room unsuccessfully tries to stifle their guffaws.


----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## keto




----------



## Milkman

I hate X-mas


There, I said it.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> I hate X-mas
> 
> 
> There, I said it.


Me too. I prefer Christmas.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Me too. I prefer Christmas.



Six of one, a half dozen of the other.


----------



## butterknucket

I prefer Christmas as well.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> I prefer Christmas as well.


I hate both equally.

But, If you enjoy it, by all means have a nice season.

I'd like to go to sleep tonight and wake up on Dec 27 ish.

I'll get through it.


----------



## butterknucket

Milkman said:


> I hate both equally.
> 
> But, If you enjoy it, by all means have a nice season.
> 
> I'd like to go to sleep tonight and wake up on Dec 27 ish.
> 
> I'll get through it.


Take the focus off yourself, put it on to others.


----------



## Milkman

butterknucket said:


> Take the focus off yourself, put it on to others.


You're making assumptions. Perhaps just accept that many people (certainly not just me) don't enjoy the saturation of marketing and other elements of this.

I'll drop it.

I just felt like venting a little.

It's not my goal to spoil anyone else's "fun".


----------



## oldjoat

ditto !!!!


----------



## Paul Running

The phycological trauma of discovering that Santa is a figment of adults' imagination...the nerve of us to spread such stories and cause mental trauma to children.


----------



## laristotle

Paul Running said:


> the nerve of us to spread such stories and cause mental trauma to children.


bad enough that they have to figure out which multi-gender they are.


----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


> I hate X-mas
> 
> 
> There, I said it.


It used to stress me out terribly, but since we stopped driving to relatives every year, stopped receiving and giving gifts (except small ones to the kids and grandchild), and stayed home, it's been a nice relaxing time. We're not volunteering serving food at the community X-mas dinner this year, but I enjoyed that other years. This year the kids will be home and we'll have a lovely time. It used to be so expensive, so congested with people, so dangerous on the roads, and so exhausting.


----------



## laristotle

TO ALL PARENTS WHO NEED TO TELL THE TRUTH ABOUT SANTA









Son: "Dad, I think I'm old enough now. Is there a Santa Claus?”
Dad: "Ok, I agree that you’re old enough. But before I tell you, I have a question for you. You see, the “truth” is a dangerous gift. Once you know something, you can't unknow it. Once you know the truth about Santa Claus, you will never again understand and relate to him as you do now. So my question is: Are you sure you want to know?"
Brief pause...
Son: "Yes, I want to know.”
Dad: "Ok, I'll tell you, Yes, there is a Santa Claus.”
Son: "Really?"
Dad: “Yes, really, but he's not an old man with a beard in a red suit. That's just what we tell kids. You see, kids are too young to understand the true nature of Santa Claus, so we explain it to them in a way that they can understand. The truth about Santa Claus is that he's not a person at all; he's an idea. Think of all those presents Santa gave you over the years. I actually bought those myself. I watched you open them. And did it bother me that you didn't thank me? Of course not! In fact it gave me great pleasure. You see, Santa Claus is THE IDEA OF GIVING FOR THE SAKE OF GIVING, without thought of thanks or acknowledgement. When I saw that woman collapse on the subway last week and called for help, I knew that she'd never know that it was me that summoned the ambulance. I was being Santa Claus when I did that."
Son: "Oh."
Dad: "So now that you know, you're part of it. You have to be Santa Claus too now. That means you can never tell a young kid the secret, and you have to help us select Santa presents for them, and most important, you have to look for opportunities to help people. Got it?"

Help each other this Christmas














and...be kind


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Doug Gifford

Milkman said:


> I hate X-mas
> There, I said it.


I hate the mass advertising, the expectation of lights on your house ("The neighbours have all their lights up, when are we (meaning me) going to decorate?????") , the whole tree thing (Kill a tiny ecosystem to symbolize eternal life.), driving stupid distances to visit boring people and especially buy buy buy in a world that is dying from our greed and hoarding and disgusting disposal habits.

I do enjoy playing Christmas music on the organ at a church. This for the music's sake, not because I'm a believer. This year I'm playing on Christmas eve (Anglican) and morning (Catholic) and will enjoy it deeply. (I can't make it but the United church is having a pyjama Christmas morning service, how cool is that?) I will walk to both services. Much better than the whole gift-opening crap.

I also like the Christmas music tradition because it maintains such a wealth of both (very) old and new songs. Like everything else, 90% is utter lying shit ("Most Wonderful Time of the Year" my ass) but the best of them have lasted hundreds of years and every few years a new and worthy Christmas or winter song comes out.


----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> bad enough that they have to figure out which multi-gender they are.


Truth be told, I suspect we're all analogue.


----------



## Paul M

I'm the M.C. for our local community concert band. I kinda fell into it. I view my job as having a few tasks. 

1) Give the band a wee break between songs so they can rest their lips, get the next piece on the stand, etc.

2) Entertain the audience. Timely and painful puns are my go-to.

3) Educate the audience. I explain the history of the song/composer/lyricist. I find ways to relate what they will hear to something personal. At yesterday's Xmas themed concert I spoke in french and german, (both poorly), read some bible verses that were the basis of lyrics, used Crayola to describe the difference between the trombone/euphoniums vs. the full band, compared the papacy of the 12th century to present day experience, and taught the audience, (and many band members), about subdominant minor chords. All of the above was completely in-context. My anecdotes may seem to start off a bit outside the box, but they circle in and end up on point.

I try do all that, and still make sure that what is most important is the actual music being performed. I want the audience to know what they are hearing, but also why this music matters. (pro tip: all music matters) Ultimately I promote musical literacy. 100% of the human population can create music with no specific training, we can all sing, hum, whistle, etc, with varying degrees of musical competence. Less than 5% of the human population is musically literate, in that they can read/write in standard notation with the same kind of fluency they would have in their native spoken language. 

If it takes the band playing, (and me talking about), Mariah Carey's All I Want for Christmas is You to help folks to hear how a b6 can change your mood, I'm in.

On actual Dec 25 I do two things:

Celebrate the birth of Sir Isaac Newton by eating fig newton's. 
Pretend I'm Jewish for a day ...... Chinese food and a movie.


----------



## Verne

As a courier, and my wife working retail, we view Christmas as more of a "why I hate people in general" holiday. We both bear the brunt of people's anger, aggression, and impatience during the season of _ahem_...... joy. This is the time of year where a coffee after work doesn't do the same as a beer or whisky and coke. Granted, this year for both online deliveries and even her in store have been down compared to most. Black Friday and cyber Monday week were brutally busy, but not since. Vacations the 3 weeks before Christmas are blacked out at work. I am home today because the freight level has dropped to the point that it's lighter than the number of drivers allotted. So, they offered some of the senior guys the day off. I hadn't driven more than 3 mins into a 15min drive when I got the call telling me I could stay home. THIS.....................was weird. I don't recall a Christmas season slow enough to allow time off. I am eighth from the top of the list. This means more than myself were given today off. People saving money, recession looming, spent it all during BF/CM sales............I don't know, but this is a weird Christmas for us, UPS, FedEx and likely even CPC. Lighter at Christmas is a sign of something........that I know. We're talking 35yrs at the same company and this year is scarily light.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> As a courier, and my wife working retail, we view Christmas as more of a "why I hate people in general" holiday. We both bear the brunt of people's anger, aggression, and impatience during the season of _ahem_...... joy. This is the time of year where a coffee after work doesn't do the same as a beer or whisky and coke. Granted, this year for both online deliveries and even her in store have been down compared to most. Black Friday and cyber Monday week were brutally busy, but not since. Vacations the 3 weeks before Christmas are blacked out at work. I am home today because the freight level has dropped to the point that it's lighter than the number of drivers allotted. So, they offered some of the senior guys the day off. I hadn't driven more than 3 mins into a 15min drive when I got the call telling me I could stay home. THIS.....................was weird. I don't recall a Christmas season slow enough to allow time off. I am eighth from the top of the list. This means more than myself were given today off. People saving money, recession looming, spent it all during BF/CM sales............I don't know, but this is a weird Christmas for us, UPS, FedEx and likely even CPC. Lighter at Christmas is a sign of something........that I know. We're talking 35yrs at the same company and this year is scarily light.


I think I know who you work for and I think your anecdotal story is crazy!

I know those folks are run ragged this time of year and to hell with what the BOC or the stock market says... this is a bad sign.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## MarkM

silvertonebetty said:


> View attachment 454370


That right there is my guitar knowledge sans ‘Em Pentatonic!
i did not know that PRS and Fender partnered?


----------



## silvertonebetty

MarkM said:


> That right there is my guitar knowledge sans ‘Em Pentatonic!
> i did not know that PRS and Fender partnered?


I can play up and down the neck but sadly I have no clue what I’m doing 😂


----------



## oldjoat

wait a minute ! ... guitars have necks?


----------



## silvertonebetty

oldjoat said:


> wait a minute ! ... guitars have necks?


Not all


----------



## silvertonebetty

This cup is cool, it lights up when there’s liquid in it!


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Doug Gifford

CenturyBreak said:


>


Imperial Stormtrooper


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 454465



Batmen



Jeez


----------



## laristotle

Protestors Glue Their Hands to Conductor's Stand, Don't Realize It's Removable


These German climate protestors failed to take something important into consideration when planning to delay a playing of Beethoven's Violin Concerto in Hamburg's Elbphilharmonie concert hall: the conductor's railing they decided to glue themselves to is removable.



www.ebaumsworld.com





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596144298877063168


----------



## SWLABR

Mooh said:


> Reminds me of a former co-worker who didn't know the difference between venerable and venereal. One of those instances where everyone in the room unsuccessfully tries to stifle their guffaws.


Well… I certainly know the difference between “enigma” and “enema”, and if _spoken_, there would not have been the same slip. I posted in haste, and did not proofread. That’s my crime. I wear it with full shame.

But your story reminds me of a guy I used to work with. Before he was married he shared a house with two buddies. Apparently, one was really dumb. 
The one guy comes home from a date. My coworker asked how it went. 
“Well, it was good, but she was really self deprecating”.

The dumb guy, “wait, what? She kept sh*tting on herself?!?”


----------



## Mooh

@SWLABR Laughed my ass off!


----------



## Milkman




----------



## BlueRocker

SWLABR said:


> Well… I certainly know the difference between “enigma” and “enema”, and if _spoken_, there would not have been the same slip. I posted in haste, and did not proofread. That’s my crime. I wear it with full shame.
> 
> But your story reminds me of a guy I used to work with. Before he was married he shared a house with two buddies. Apparently, one was really dumb.
> The one guy comes home from a date. My coworker asked how it went.
> “Well, it was good, but she was really self deprecating”.
> 
> The dumb guy, “wait, what? She kept sh*tting on herself?!?”


I had a boss once who said I was anal retentive. When I questioned him about it he said "you know, you have a good memory and attention to detail". I never did straighten him out on that one.


----------



## Steadfastly

BlueRocker said:


> I had a boss once who said I was _*anal retentive.*_ When I questioned him about it he said "you know, you have a good memory and attention to detail". I never did straighten him out on that one.


We just hope that quality is not all "behind" you now.


----------



## silvertonebetty

First storm of the winter


----------



## Mark Brown

Buddy, come on now, if you can still see the grass it isn't a storm


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> Buddy, come on now, if you can still see the grass it isn't a storm


We are supposed to get close to three feet tonight and 90 mph winds


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> We are supposed to get close to three feet tonight and 90 mph winds


Then take a picture of that. That I wanna see 

See, if you were here on Vancouver Island, that picture of yours would constitute a snow storm. A snow storm where schools would close and public transportation would shut down and half the adult population would not go to work. 

The island you live on... well, you know it better than I do!


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> We are supposed to get close to three feet tonight and 90 mph winds


I'm only seeing 15+ cm for PEI on the weather channel.


----------



## oldjoat

we both know that with 1 inch of snow, BC shuts down and waits till 10AM when the snow melts .


----------



## Mark Brown

oldjoat said:


> we both know that with 1 inch of snow, BC shuts down and waits till 10AM when the snow melts .


We got about 3 inches 2 weeks ago. It was mayhem.

The Malahat took me over 4 hours to summit. The best part is that the only weather on it by the time I crossed was rain. There was exactly zero snow on the road.


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> I'm only seeing 15+ cm for PEI on the weather channel.


Looks like it changed from earlier. I’m glad lol, I want a cinnamon bun 😂


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mark Brown said:


> Then take a picture of that. That I wanna see
> 
> See, if you were here on Vancouver Island, that picture of yours would constitute a snow storm. A snow storm where schools would close and public transportation would shut down and half the adult population would not go to work.
> 
> The island you live on... well, you know it better than I do!


honestly I think the worst I saw overnight was a few years back .

in the afternoon we had a clear parking lot but by morning it was past my knees.

one winter it snowed so much we had a 9ft bank, it made my dad look short!

back in the 80s it stormed so bad it derailed a train! And I saw a picture of the local electrician standing on top of the slow plow with the big blower on it . Weirdest thing about that picture was he was wearing shorts


----------



## Steadfastly

silvertonebetty said:


> We are supposed to get close to three feet tonight and 90 mph winds


I had a friend who lived on the island for a few years and he said they were some of the worst winters he had spent and he is from out west. The wind is what makes it really bad there being out in the ocean and the wind coming down the Northumberland Strait. The Avalon Peninsula (the east coast of NB) gets very high winds too.

This was back in 2015 on PEI. There is a reason the stop signs are higher than most other places.


----------



## silvertonebetty

This was from 2011. We had no power for a week and my uncle had to drive the tractor from his place to the farm because the plows weren’t operating.
























I don’t miss walking up the driveway in winter waiting for the bus.

this was from 2015 at my grandparents house


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## oldjoat

back in the early seventies we had 14 foot snow banks in the driveway ... try tossing fresh snow that high with a shovel.


----------



## seapotato

Doug Gifford said:


> View attachment 454619


Much to the surprise of the male snakes I'm sure.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lol last nights storm was such a big one lol


----------



## BlueRocker

I've never been in an Uber


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> I've never been in an Uber


We can remain uberless together.


----------



## Mooh

BlueRocker said:


> I've never been in an Uber


Me neither, mostly because I don't go anywhere that I can't drive myself. Small town/rural life.


----------



## MarkM

seapotato said:


> Much to the surprise of the male snakes I'm sure.


If it took scientists to discover it I highly doubt a male snake would give a fluck?


----------



## Verne

A very powerful image to me. So much said with clay.


----------



## Verne

MarkM said:


> If it took scientists to discover it I highly doubt a male snake would give a fluck?


Must've been female scientists that discovered it because according to most women, men can't find it anyway.


----------



## laristotle

MarkM said:


> If it took scientists to discover it I highly doubt a male snake would give a fluck?


Like when the hooker said to the biker 'who are you going to satisfy with that little thang?'
'Me, bitch'.


----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> A very powerful image to me. So much said with clay.
> 
> View attachment 454755


That is the single greatest sculpture I have ever seen in my whole entire life. That being said... I am fairly certain I have a chisel. I'll be right back.


----------



## oldjoat

be sure to leave a lot out front (no mistakes !)


----------



## greco

Verne said:


> A very powerful image to me. So much said with clay.
> 
> View attachment 454755


@Verne ...FYI....On Princess St in Kitchener....


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Steadfastly

Brownsville Deer Pantry. Active from Dec. 16th to mid April.


----------



## laristotle

it's been awhile


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> it's been awhile


Reminds me of that old Scottish folk song.

"Hey McCleod, Get off of my ewe".


----------



## Verne

You know why farmers always have sex with their sheep on a cliffs edge?
Because they always push back. 


Ba dum tish !!!


----------



## silvertonebetty

It amazes me how easy people are offended these days.

I posted a video on the Forza group of two cars I did up and I was told it’s dumb and unrealistic.

honestly I don’t get it because it’s a video game and not real life .

the cars are an old Lamborghini countach that hit 250mph

and 2jzswapped r34 that hit 260mph

and again I’ll repeat it’s a video game, it’s not meant to be realistic that’s why you can throw a v12 in a Willy jeep 😂


----------



## JBFairthorne

How does their comment about the cars being dumb and unrealistic equate to them being offended? Personally I’ve never been offended by a car…real or digital.


----------



## Doug Gifford

JBFairthorne said:


> How does their comment about the cars being dumb and unrealistic equate to them being offended? Personally I’ve be never been offended by a car…real or digital.


You should be offended by cars. They are setting up to be the nobility of the machine world. We are just the midwives and will be disposed of when it's convenient.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Doug Gifford said:


> You should be offended by cars. They are setting up to be the nobility of the machine world. We are just the midwives and will be disposed of when it's convenient.


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Milkman




----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> How does their comment about the cars being dumb and unrealistic equate to them being offended? Personally I’ve never been offended by a car…real or digital.


Who knows, I ended up blocking them


----------



## Verne




----------



## Mooh

J. R. R. Tolkien


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

My mom dropped my nephew off this morning at 5:30, so I’m tired but can’t sleep 😂 

He can’t say my name yet but he tried 😂


----------



## Mooh

silvertonebetty said:


> My mom dropped my nephew off this morning at 5:30, so I’m tired but can’t sleep 😂
> 
> He can’t say my name yet but he tried 😂


It's fun to hear the slow evolution of name pronunciation in kids. I'm known as Uncle Mike, or Pop(s), which always start off sounding nothing like the word but their body language makes up for part of that. Perhaps Mooh would be easier. LOL...at least easier than Silvertonebetty.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mooh said:


> It's fun to hear the slow evolution of name pronunciation in kids. I'm known as Uncle Mike, or Pop(s), which always start off sounding nothing like the word but their body language makes up for part of that. Perhaps Mooh would be easier. LOL...at least easier than Silvertonebetty.


Yeah , I didn’t think he even knew how to pronounce any of it . His vocabulary is really behind others his age, they actually think he might be autistic.

today I got jaren lol. It was funny I put a movie on tubi and a commercial with a duck came one and yelled “duck,duck” thenstarted making duck noises.

when my sister goes to cape breton and takes him to the local duck pond


----------



## oldjoat

be real mean ... 
point to a cow and go "duck , quack quack"
the point to a pig and go " MOOOOO" 
a bird goes " oink" etc.....


----------



## Jim DaddyO

silvertonebetty said:


> today I got jaren lol.


I have a cousin when she was a toddler and learning to speak could not say "Diane", her sister's name. She said "Bianne". We used to try and get her to pronounce it by saying " Dee, Dee, Dee, Dianne". She would repeat back "Dee, Dee, Dee Bianne". To this day when refering to Dianne, everyone says Dee Bianne.


----------



## Guitar101

My Grand Niece used to say "Hey Doodle" Surprisingly it works.


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## silvertonebetty

Now to wait for the finished product


----------



## silvertonebetty

yum


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

Jim DaddyO said:


> I have a cousin when she was a toddler and learning to speak could not say "Diane", her sister's name. She said "Bianne". We used to try and get her to pronounce it by saying " Dee, Dee, Dee, Dianne". She would repeat back "Dee, Dee, Dee Bianne". To this day when refering to Dianne, everyone says Dee Bianne.


My wife is called Bobowaw or Bob by a couple of her siblings with a speech impediment?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Steadfastly

Feeding deer in Brownsville, Maine


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 455376


[


----------



## silvertonebetty

Saw this old rig , it may not seem like much but it has over a million kilometres on it .
It used to belong to the local garage but then the frame started going.

so they decided to sell it and one of their previous employees bought it and dropped it on a new frame and that was around 10 years ago now . I’m sure the old employee must’ve rebuilt the engine by now because he was a wizard with cars and is now working at his own shop with a friend.

they had a truck completely stripped getting ready for a paint job tonight


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 455446


Yep. Grew up in Niagara. Back then our weather was closer to what Buffalo got more than Toronto. (Not now, it’s a banana belt) but we’d watch CBC Toronto news but my dad knew the precise time the weather started on WIVB -4 Buffalo. My sister and I had sorted it out prior, but dad would say “now” and one of us got up to turn from 5 to 4. When the weather report was over, back to 5.


----------



## Verne

UHF cable 13 for when you were so bored you'd watch literally ANYTHING!!!!


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> Yep. Grew up in Niagara. Back then our weather was closer to what Buffalo got more than Toronto. (Not now, it’s a banana belt) but we’d watch CBC Toronto news but my dad knew the precise time the weather started on WIVB -4 Buffalo. My sister and I had sorted it out prior, but dad would say “now” and one of us got up to turn from 5 to 4. When the weather report was over, back to 5.


Man, it is a different world. My kids yell at me on the rare occasion I dare to watch tv


----------



## Verne

SWLABR said:


> Yep. Grew up in Niagara. Back then our weather was closer to what Buffalo got more than Toronto. (Not now, it’s a banana belt) but we’d watch CBC Toronto news but my dad knew the precise time the weather started on WIVB -4 Buffalo. My sister and I had sorted it out prior, but dad would say “now” and one of us got up to turn from 5 to 4. When the weather report was over, back to 5.


Grew up here in London and all I ever heard about was channel 43. We had basic cable. Disney every Sunday night then bed. The biggest thing in our childhood was getting that clicker button cable box wired direct to the TV at the back. It was that beige one with something like 10-15 buttons. Suddenly we could watch all these shows we'd never knew existed. That and we were no longer the remote channel changed.


----------



## Mooh

Never had a colour TV or remote control until after I got married in '84. Then it was on one of those awful rent to own schemes that included a VCR. The parents had cable at some point but all they cared about was CBC and CTV. CBC had the Leafs games so I was okay with that. We have a TV at the cottage but I don't even know how to turn it on or what the remote looks like. Screw that noise, I go there to get away from such stuff.


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> Grew up here in London and all I ever heard about was channel 43. We had basic cable. Disney every Sunday night then bed. The biggest thing in our childhood was getting that clicker button cable box wired direct to the TV at the back. It was that beige one with something like 10-15 buttons. Suddenly we could watch all these shows we'd never knew existed. That and we were no longer the remote channel changed.


We were still considered rural. Didn’t get cable till I moved to T.O. 
Our family TV after the dial one had a keypad. Still no remote, but we had started watching channel 9 news. What a time saver it was to go direct from “09” to “04” without having to skip past 8,7,6,5 to land on 4. We thought we were in heaven!


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## WCGill

The first time I ever saw a TV was ours and "Gunsmoke" was on, kind of wavy B&W, we got one channel, intermittently, then two, but had to put up an extra antenna. Ah, miss those days, climbing up on the roof at Mom's house to fix the antenna wires.


----------



## Paul M

It wasn't until highschool, ('79-'85), that I learned Wizard of Oz was half in colour.

Every TeeVee my parents ever bought was $700.00. In the 50's, 60's, 80's, last year...... all TeeVee's are $700.00.

According to Moses Znaimer, there are more Stradivarius violins in existence than pre WW2 TeeVee sets.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Doug Gifford

Milkman said:


>


Full bypass?


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> View attachment 455445


More like time for a scotch with this kind of weather, isn't it Larry?


----------



## laristotle

Steadfastly said:


> More like time for a scotch with this kind of weather, isn't it Larry?


Bourbon man here.


----------



## Doug Gifford

3999
I wonder who will get 4000.


----------



## Verne

Life imitating "art" when you find that perfect piece of wood.


----------



## Mark Brown

Any time you can tie a Simpson's reference in, I am all aboard.


----------



## Mooh

Mark Brown said:


> Any time you can tie a Simpson's reference in, I am all aboard.











The screaming vortex that is my music room.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

keto said:


> Yes, bad at comedy, shitty that it’s, what…..discontinued? new distributor? Definitely the single greatest bottled dressing I have tasted. PN products are pretty universally excellent.


Well, I have an update on the Paul Newman's Own salad dressing situation and it is NOT GOOD NEWS!!!

I sent them an email at least a month ago and got a reply a couple days ago (that seems like a long time to me):

"
Hi Tim,

Thank you for contacting Newman’s Own. We not only provide great tasting high-quality food, but have given over $575 million to charities.
We regret to inform you that Newman’s Own salad dressing, pasta sauce and salsa products will no longer be available in Canada after current customer inventory is depleted. If the item that you are looking for is not currently in your store, then it is no longer available.
Thank you very much buying our products in the past and please know that every time that you made a purchase, 100% of the profits went to help children who are facing adversity and life-threatening situations.
We appreciate your support in our commitment to give 100% of profits to charity. Have a wonderful day!

Thank you,

Alex M. "

F'n F!

But!.......I think I got an idea, and will let you Italian salad dressing fans know if it turns out well, did a lot of soul searching (aka googling) 










That looks like it has serious potential. RIP Paul Newman, you were a great actor and your salad dressing was amazing.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Switch to Rene’s. It’s gotta be at least equally as good. Their blue cheese dressing is life altering.


----------



## Milkman

Doug Gifford said:


> Full bypass?


It was a birthday gift from one of my daughters.

As far as I can tell, it serves no useful function whatsoever other than consuming two AAA batteries.


----------



## Verne

JBFairthorne said:


> Switch to Rene’s. It’s gotta be at least equally as good. Their blue cheese dressing is life altering.


It is so good to hear someone else enjoys a good blue cheese dressing. My wife gives me scrunched up nose and gives me looks like I’m crazy whenever I put that on my salad


----------



## Mark Brown

Just got off the phone with the CRA.

I'm willing to bet that when they ask you of you prepared your taxes or had a professional do it.... thats a bad thing lol


----------



## Paul M

Mark Brown said:


> Just got off the phone with the CRA.
> 
> I'm willing to bet that when they ask you of you prepared your taxes or had a professional do it.... thats a bad thing lol


Did you call them, or did thry call you?


----------



## Mark Brown

Paul M said:


> Did you call them, or did thry call you?


They called me. I make it my mission in life never to talk to them, even though every time I do they are kind, personable and courteous. Still..... those guys can ruin your life.


----------



## Paul M

Mark Brown said:


> They called me. I make it my mission in life never to talk to them, even though every time I do they are kind, personable and courteous. Still..... those guys can ruin your life.


As much as you claim otherwise, you aren't an idiot. You _sure_ it was CRA you were talking to?


----------



## Mark Brown

Paul M said:


> As much as you claim otherwise, you aren't an idiot. You _sure_ it was CRA you were talking to?


LOL

No one else us going to ask if I forgot to fill in shareholder equities and liabilities on my schedule 100 seeing as I filled in a schedule 101. Hell I dont even know whay he meant!

I think my response was to the tune of
"Yeah, I filed it. If we are being honest I don't actually know what I'm doing. I just do my best and pay lots of money in the hopes I get left alone"

He laughed. I expect the audit in the spring


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> It is so good to hear someone else enjoys a good blue cheese dressing. My wife gives me scrunched up nose and gives me looks like I’m crazy whenever I put that on my salad


I don’t put it on my salad as a dressing. I do sometimes crumble it on top though. 
But, hot Buffalo wings dipped in blue cheese dressing?? Ohhhhh yaaaaaaaa! Doh-doh. Chick. Chicka-chickaaaaaahhh.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Mark Brown said:


> LOL
> 
> No one else us going to ask if I forgot to fill in shareholder equities and liabilities on my schedule 100 seeing as I filled in a schedule 101. Hell I dont even know whay he meant!
> 
> I think my response was to the tune of
> "Yeah, I filed it. If we are being honest I don't actually know what I'm doing. I just do my best and pay lots of money in the hopes I get left alone"
> 
> He laughed. I expect the audit in the spring


Uh oh, 

sounds like it's not a scam call/text. 

You in trouble with the man?






And here I am hoping the tax man gives me a big return, to get me out of my crushing debt. 

Everything is just fucked up right now. Gotta get frugal, no more Golden Klons for this guy (everything I say is not serious, fuck Klons)


----------



## Mark Brown

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> And here I am hoping the tax man gives me a big return, to get me out of my crushing debt.


I refuse to pay quarterly tax installment payments on my corp. so seeing I have an account balance of zero dollars when I file, the likelihood of ever seeing a return is nil. I feel like I am winning every year when I have less than 15K in corporate taxes to pay.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Someone dropped off this knitted blanket to me , I’d hate to know how much time it would have taken to do it .


----------



## JBFairthorne

The question is, how long would it take YOU to do it? I would lose my mind on a project like that.


----------



## silvertonebetty

JBFairthorne said:


> The question is, how long would it take YOU to do it? I would lose my mind on a project like that.


Took my zero time but I’d have gone crazy trying to do this lol


----------



## Paul M

silvertonebetty said:


> Someone dropped off this knitted blanket to me , I’d hate to know how much time it would have taken to do it .
> View attachment 455954


I bet it's nice and warm while watching The Partridge Family.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle

_Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the stage
Not a strummer was strumming, not even Jimmy Page.
The electrics were hung by the roadies with care,
In hopes that Jimi Hendrix soon would be there.

Guitarists were nestled all snug in their beds,
While visions of Fenders danced in their heads.
And Mamma with her Taylor, and I with my SG,
Had just cranked our amps for some jam session glee.

When out on the drive there arose such a clatter,
I turned down my amp to see what was the matter.
Away to the window I flew like a flash,
Tore open the shutters and threw up the sash.

The moon on the breast of the new-fallen snow
Gave the luster of mid-day to objects below.
When, what to my wondering eyes should appear,
But eight guitar gods drinking a beer.

With an old black singer, so lively and quick,
I knew in a moment it must be Hendrix.
More rapid than eagles guitarists they came,
And he strummed, and shouted, and called them by name!

“Now Jimmy! Now, Clapton! Now, Nugent. and Stevie!
On, Eddie! On, Dimebag! On Mayer and B.B.!
To the top of the stage! To the top of the charts!
Now wail away! Wail away! Wail away all!”

So up to the porch the rockers they flew,
With a song full of riffs, and lead solos too.
Guitar gods were here, they started to jam.
It seems they were waiting, for one final man.

And then, in an instant, I heard on the stage
The humming and purring of each amp with age.
As I drew in my head, and was turning around,
To the stage Jimi Hendrix came with a bound.

He was dressed all in silk, from his head to his toes,
And his clothes were all colored with dark hues and yellows.
A big leather strap he had flung on his back,
And he looked like a gypsy, just opening his pack.

He spoke not a word, but went straight to his work,
And filled all the ears, then turned with a jerk.
And laying his finger, aside of his axe,
He gave us sweet tunes, just to relax!

His eyes-how they twinkled! His voice how great!
He nailed all his solos, It was his fate!
The bod of his axe was as white as the snow.
He wore it so well, it appeared just to flow.

His tones how they sang with every swift bend.
I wished right now for this never to end.
A long night gone by, I sat and cheered
The concert was ending just as I feared.

He sprang to his feet, to play one last chord,
And away they all wailed, not a soul was bored.
But I heard him exclaim, as he wailed with great might,
“Rockin’ Christmas to all, and to all a good-night!_


----------



## Verne




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604794305557700608


----------



## laristotle




----------



## allthumbs56

Paul M said:


> As much as you claim otherwise, you aren't an idiot. You _sure_ it was CRA you were talking to?


Yes - how many itunes cards do you owe?


----------



## allthumbs56

Mark Brown said:


> I refuse to pay quarterly tax installment payments on my corp. so seeing I have an account balance of zero dollars when I file, the likelihood of ever seeing a return is nil. I feel like I am winning every year when I have less than 15K in corporate taxes to pay.


Wait - you're incorporated and doing your own taxes? That would be a very bad idea.


----------



## Mark Brown

allthumbs56 said:


> Wait - you're incorporated and doing your own taxes? That would be a very bad idea.


I've been doing it for 8 years. Tax law isn't hard, you just have to learn it. It isnt like in some multi national with hundreds of employees and multiple jurisdictions. Im one guy that generates revenue in one Provence and sometimes has an employee. It's really not that hard.


----------



## oldjoat

never have even 1 employee!!!!

Ahem .... 
HIRE a "subcontractor" for those "special times" when you need an extra set of hands or some special knowledge.

they are never an employee.


----------



## Mark Brown

oldjoat said:


> never have even 1 employee!!!!
> 
> Ahem ....
> HIRE a "subcontractor" for those "special times" when you need an extra set of hands or some special knowledge.
> 
> they are never an employee.


I pay a lot of subs, but there is a very distinct separation between the duties and responsibilities with a sub contract worker and an employee. I make that designation where applicable. I would never have someone working with me as a "contract" employee who should be represented as an employee. That's a kettle of fish to be boiled elsewhere.


----------



## oldjoat

didn't say to fake it ... 

hire the subcontractor , have them do the work properly , then claim it properly and pay the GST.

an old uncle of mine ( ran a big company ) told me this. he also said if you have 1 employee then 
your cost for EI / CPP / etc (matching the employee's contributions) out weighs what you lose in hiring a "Sub".
it also simplifies things at tax time.


----------



## SWLABR

Heardle today was a little unfair. I knew the sound clip was Jingle Bell Rock. Giving me three versions as options wasn’t helpful.

I went with the original.


----------



## Verne




----------



## SWLABR




----------



## Wardo

Cleaned out my guitar case today; I was wondering where some of that stuff went…lol


----------



## Verne

Just for the fun of it you should've thrown a shoe into the picture. HAHAHA You named your mic George!! Do you love him and pet him ...........


----------



## Wardo

Verne said:


> Just for the fun of it you should've thrown a shoe into the picture. HAHAHA You named your mic George!! Do you love him and pet him ...........


I stick the mic in the front pocket of my jeans and walk around like I have good news to tell and I’m happy to see everyone…lol


----------



## Mooh

Wardo said:


> Cleaned out my guitar case today; I was wondering where some of that stuff went…lol
> 
> View attachment 456632


No condoms? Not exactly a rock star are you.


----------



## Wardo

Mooh said:


> No condoms? Not exactly a rock star are you.


Yeah, I’d need to toss a bottle of viagra in there as well.. lol


----------



## Verne

Wardo said:


> Yeah, I’d need to toss a bottle of viagra in there as well.. lol


I didn’t know whether to laugh or cry at that. Hahaha


----------



## Paul M

Wardo said:


> Yeah, I’d need to toss a bottle of viagra in there as well.. lol





Verne said:


> I didn’t know whether to laugh or cry at that. Hahaha


For gigs lasting longer than 4 hours, consult a physician.


----------



## Mooh

Paul M said:


> For gigs lasting longer than 4 hours, consult a physician.


THAT made me laugh out loud.


----------



## keto

Maisy trying to stay awake for Santa….


----------



## BlueRocker

There's a message here if you watch to the end


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

I'm currently downloading this movie to check out tomorrow.

Taylor Hawkins’ Death and Its Disturbing Links With His Band’s Movie “Studio 666”

_The Foo Fighters’ movie “Studio 666” is about blood sacrifices to the devil who rules the music industry. One month after the movie’s release, Taylor Hawkins dies in strange circumstances. Here’s a look at this bizarre situation._


----------



## silvertonebetty

My nephew “stole” my water bottle and my new blanket this weekend 😂 but that’s fine he’s two , we just shared the blanket aft he calmed down .

I got mostly nicknacks as you can see on my keychain, also this light.


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> View attachment 456799


That’s dope !


----------



## Mooh

Verne said:


> View attachment 456799


Had a 5 speed Ford Escort hatchback, it was a hot little runabout. Commuted for several months from Goderich to the Stratford and St. Marys area and it always put out.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## silvertonebetty

I was at the co-op and they had hot Italian sausage on a discount $1 for 6 super sausage so I bought 6 packs


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## silvertonebetty

Lol iplaying watchdogs 2 while listening to music on the radio.

Lionel Richie comes on and the goes 

“Say you, say me Say it for always That's the way it should be”

then all of a sudden a voice on the game “I don’t think so”


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

Doug Gifford said:


> View attachment 457389


I remember the ancient Elto 3 horse outboard of my childhood. I miss it with funereal heartache, even after all these years. Maybe if we'd thought of doing this we'd still have it.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Mooh said:


> I remember the ancient Elto 3 horse outboard of my childhood. I miss it with funereal heartache, even after all these years. Maybe if we'd thought of doing this we'd still have it.


We had an air-cooled outboard at one point. Damn! It was noisy!


----------



## oldjoat

still have my 25 ELTO in the basement


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## BlueRocker

Went on an impromptu trip tonight. Booked a hotel and packed in five minutes. I guess this is all I need to make music.


----------



## silvertonebetty

May have over did it bois! Happy new years
Edit , it made 70 rolls!


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Verne




----------



## Doug Gifford

See Dalai Lama dance with Archbishop Desmond Tutu


Nobel laureates Dalai Lama and Archbishop Desmond Tutu shake a leg with during an interaction with school children in Dharamsala on April 24, 2015. Indian E...




www.youtube.com


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Verne




----------



## Mark Brown

I think the water goes in somewhere....


----------



## greco

Mark Brown said:


> I think the water goes in somewhere....
> View attachment 457825


What are you building?


----------



## BlueRocker

greco said:


> What are you building?


Flux capacitor


----------



## Verne

greco said:


> What are you building?


Maybe he's building a still. He likes to make everything himself already...........


----------



## laristotle

towel rack?


----------



## Mark Brown

greco said:


> What are you building?


I'm building a rack to house the Tube amp expander and my ever increasing amp heads.


----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


> towel rack?


This is actually a really good idea, you could tie it into the hot water supply before the shower mixing valve and have warm towels every time you get out of the shower!


----------



## Mark Brown

Hey @greco , I finished it!

Now I just have to finish building the desk!










I may have misunderstood what a Faraday Cage is.....


----------



## Verne

And still room for the small gaming keyboard. Enterprising!!


----------



## Mark Brown

I would die without my G13 man, it has all my Leage of Legends macros in it 🤣


----------



## Verne

I have a Red Dragon half keyboard for all my WASD games.

Generally zombie games.


----------



## laristotle

A brother and sister had to stop 6 times in 1 day to charge their rented Tesla in cold weather because the battery drained so quickly


Xaviar and Alice Steavenson said they paid up to $30 each time they needed to recharge their car on their road trip from Orlando to Wichita.




www.businessinsider.com





_"So beyond the lost time, it also got to the point it was between $25 and $30 to recharge. Just in one day, we stopped six times to charge at that cost," Xaviar said.

Hertz said on its website that renting a Tesla was "always cheaper than gas," according to Xaviar, but he said that claim was far from the truth._


----------



## MarkM

Mark Brown said:


> I would die without my G13 man, it has all my Leage of Legends macros in it 🤣


i am so old i do not know what that means?


----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


> A brother and sister had to stop 6 times in 1 day to charge their rented Tesla in cold weather because the battery drained so quickly
> 
> 
> Xaviar and Alice Steavenson said they paid up to $30 each time they needed to recharge their car on their road trip from Orlando to Wichita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"So beyond the lost time, it also got to the point it was between $25 and $30 to recharge. Just in one day, we stopped six times to charge at that cost," Xaviar said.
> 
> Hertz said on its website that renting a Tesla was "always cheaper than gas," according to Xaviar, but he said that claim was far from the truth._


these folks should come test their Tesla in SK, it would be awesome!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Verne

MarkM said:


> i am so old i do not know what that means?


G13 is the model of Logitech keyboard in his picture. It's a gamer's partial keyboard. The left side of your standard keyboard is used in most every first person games, along with the mouse.

This is what a G13 looks like that hasn't been used extensively. I'm guessing Mark's is an older version, but would be somewhat the same.


----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> This is what a G13 looks like that hasn't been used extensively. I'm guessing Mark's is an older version, but would be somewhat the same.


LOL
.....thats just a polite way of saying "Holy shit thats dirty" but I appreciate the couth .


----------



## BlueRocker

Why online reviews are useless - people are stupid


----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle

Electric garbage trucks in New York FAIL after just four hours – gas is what gets the job done


Your Daily Station of Entertainment !!




www.stationgossip.com





_All the snow that arctic blast Elliot brought to the Northeast has driven a nail into the coffin of New York City’s misguided plans to convert all garbage trucks and snow plows in the city to electricity.

It was discovered that the vehicles just “aren’t powerful enough to plow snow.” In four hours or less, the electric vehicle (EV) trucks lose power and die, which is not what you want to happen in the middle of a winter storm.

The Big Apple’s continued efforts to “go green” are again and again being met with reality, which shows that EV technology is not going to work as a replacement for gas.

In the comment section, someone emphasized the fact that the EV rollout in this country “is going to hit a wall of reality” once society at large discovers that the economy will collapse because of this transition.

“About the time the bunny huggers figure out we are going to need a 100-fold increase in mining to start, their heads are going to explode,” this person wrote.

“The results from a basic Engineering 101 analysis of vehicle power demand versus battery energy capacity, including battery internal resistance, would have shown whether the EV garbage truck could perform as a snowplow,” wrote another, emphasizing the stupidity of NYC officials to ever think this was a good or viable idea.

“But it’s obvious that the EV garbage trucks were a political decision from which reality was excluded.”_


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

We regretfully are not so professionally understanding.


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## BlueRocker

I got news for 3,988 of you - he died in 2011.


----------



## mhammer

CenturyBreak said:


>


Not only free-range, but low-voltage as well.


----------



## BlueRocker

According to my Reverb feed, I have a type


----------



## Verne

You like your blondes??


----------



## laristotle




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mark Brown

Warning!!
The pitfalls of using Tung oil on your Pine desk is that the laser on the mouse will no longer function when you slowly fill the pores in the wood with oil.

On a positive note, it is a good indicator for when you have it complete. Plus it look fantastic!


----------



## Verne

If only they had some kind of pad to place under the mouse. That would awesome, wouldn't it?!? Imagine the world we'd live in with such luxuries.


----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> If only they had some kind of pad to place under the mouse. That would awesome, wouldn't it?!? Imagine the world we'd live in with such luxuries.


Quiet you.


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> If only they had some kind of pad to place under the mouse. That would awesome, wouldn't it?!? Imagine the world we'd live in with such luxuries.



LOL, f$#king genius...


----------



## oldjoat

next thing will be some sort of cordless mouse ... imagine !
and way out there ... a computer you can carry around with you .. battery powered


----------



## Paul M

I'm looking forward to a really good camera that can also work as a phone.


----------



## WCGill

A guitar case with an amplifier built in!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## allthumbs56

Paul M said:


> I'm looking forward to a really good camera that can also work as a phone.


Could you imagine somebody holding a camera up to their ear? How ridiculous would that be? That'd be like holding a phone up to your eye!


----------



## Mooh

Verne said:


> If only they had some kind of pad to place under the mouse. That would awesome, wouldn't it?!? Imagine the world we'd live in with such luxuries.


Check your privileged sarcasm, you trust fund baby.



Paul M said:


> I'm looking forward to a really good camera that can also work as a phone.


George Jetson, is that you?


----------



## mhammer

Someone posted this over on the DIYstompbox forum. Too good NOT to share.
******
Due to current economic conditions many companies are contemplating mergers and acquisitions. These include the following:

Fairchild Electronics and Honeywell Computers: The new corporation will be Farewell Honeychild
Polygram Records, Warner Brothers and Keebler will call themselves Poly-Warner-Cracker
Hale Business Systems, Mary Kay Cosmetics, Fuller Brush Co., and the W.R. Grace Co. will now be known as Hale, Mary, Fuller, Grace
3M and Goodyear will be known as MMM Good!
John Deere and Abitibi-Price will merge to become Deere-Abi
Denison Mines, Alliance and Metal Mining will become Mine All Mine
Zippo Manufacturing, Audi, Dofasco, and Dakota Mines will now be referred to as Zip Audi Do-Da
Youtube, Twitter and Facebook will now be referred to as You Twit Face.


----------



## Mooh

This ad cracks me up every time. “Actually we love the stairs.”


----------



## Jim DaddyO

mhammer said:


> Someone posted this over on the DIYstompbox forum. Too good NOT to share.
> ******
> Due to current economic conditions many companies are contemplating mergers and acquisitions. These include the following:
> 
> Fairchild Electronics and Honeywell Computers: The new corporation will be Farewell Honeychild
> Polygram Records, Warner Brothers and Keebler will call themselves Poly-Warner-Cracker
> Hale Business Systems, Mary Kay Cosmetics, Fuller Brush Co., and the W.R. Grace Co. will now be known as Hale, Mary, Fuller, Grace
> 3M and Goodyear will be known as MMM Good!
> John Deere and Abitibi-Price will merge to become Deere-Abi
> Denison Mines, Alliance and Metal Mining will become Mine All Mine
> Zippo Manufacturing, Audi, Dofasco, and Dakota Mines will now be referred to as Zip Audi Do-Da
> Youtube, Twitter and Facebook will now be referred to as You Twit Face.



Lumber stores Pounder Brothers (Stratford), Aikens-Brewer, and Beaver Lumber will merge and be called Pounder Aiken Beaver.


----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## CenturyBreak




----------



## Midnight Rider

Mark Brown said:


> I think the water goes in somewhere....
> View attachment 457825


Looks like a fun table to sit around during dinner,... nothing wrong with a little copper, solder and wood in the diet.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I just saved $700 on a knife set for my father’s birthday gift. I could never imagine spending a grand on a set of knives and now I wait till next month to put a 1/3 deposit on a new Taylor 324ce! .

the mahogany and Blackwood combo is really nice. They had a 322 in and it’s also very nice


----------



## Mark Brown

For anyone wondering, five coats. Five heavy coats of Tung Oil is the magical number for finishing pine. Now we wait 30 odd days and polish the hell out of it.


----------



## Paul M

Mark Brown said:


> For anyone wondering, five coats. Five heavy coats of Tung Oil is the magical number for finishing pine. Now we wait 30 odd days and polish the hell out of it.


Post # 6000 in 369 days. Time for a nap!


----------



## WCGill

The references to Stuart McLean and the CBC in the "Strangest Product" thread reminded me of a recent event. Being a bottom feeder I like to buy LP's from the dollar bin and found this for a dollar, an iconic Canadian name and a great composer. Track 1, side 1 was immediately recognizable from the CBC, music I had heard for years not knowing what it was. I've played it for my wife, most of my friends and no one knows it. Sadly, these are the people in my life, dullards and slugs. I present it for your amusement and hopefully, recognition.


----------



## Mark Brown

WCGill said:


> The references to Stuart McLean and the CBC in the "Strangest Product" thread reminded me of a recent event. Being a bottom feeder I like to buy LP's from the dollar bin and found this for a dollar, an iconic Canadian name and a great composer. Track 1, side 1 was immediately recognizable from the CBC, music I had heard for years not knowing what it was. I've played it for my wife, most of my friends and no one knows it. Sadly, these are the people in my life, dullards and slugs. I present it for your amusement and hopefully, recognition.


Did you know Moe Koffman also composed the theme song for As It Happens. 

That is a fantastic find!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## WCGill

Mark Brown said:


> Did you know Moe Koffman also composed the theme song for As It Happens.
> 
> That is a fantastic find!


Have a listen Mark. Bach composed it.


----------



## Mark Brown

WCGill said:


> Have a listen Mark. Bach composed it.


Different song. I know its Bach, and I did listen and I love the rework on it. It is magical. I was just suggesting some other Kauffman inspired CBC happy times.

I can't place the show, but I recognize the theme. I want to say it was the Gzowski program, but I cannot quite recall. I have been listening to the CBC almost exclusively for my 38 years on this planet. The lines get a little blurred. Now fill me in. What program was this from? It is killing me that I cannot place it.


----------



## Mark Brown

Fun fact, the theme song from Writers and Company, which I love with all my heart is a Jarrett Composition. 

I am starting to think back in the 70's CBC was nothing more than acid dropping hippies. No wonder it has so much appeal


----------



## Mooh

Moe Koffman (with Rhoda Roberts and Kenny Jacobson) gave the world Swingin' Shepherd Blues (it's one of my standard lesson tunes), which would be enough on its own to give the man a place in music history, but he did do sessions, and many other recordings in his name and with others. I like his classical arrangements because they bridge to jazz and swing blues nicely...and I'm a huge Bach fan.


----------



## Paul M

I saw Moe Kaufman with Ed Bickert at The Stratford Festival Theater, opening for Dizzy Gillespie. 

Near the end of his set he announced that it was "...time to play a medley of my _hit_."

Earlier in the set Ed introduced "....a melod of badleys."

Great show.


----------



## mhammer

The current AIH theme is a "modernized" version of Kaufman's "Curried Soul", by local Chelsea native (and former CEGEP student when I taught there) Josh Dolgin, AKA DJ So-Called. Nice kid, but the sonuvabitch still owes me the Cab Calloway double LP I loaned him 25 years ago.


----------



## WCGill

Mark Brown said:


> Different song. I know its Bach, and I did listen and I love the rework on it. It is magical. I was just suggesting some other Kauffman inspired CBC happy times.
> 
> I can't place the show, but I recognize the theme. I want to say it was the Gzowski program, but I cannot quite recall. I have been listening to the CBC almost exclusively for my 38 years on this planet. The lines get a little blurred. Now fill me in. What program was this from? It is killing me that I cannot place it.


"As It Happens". To me it's verbatim and man I listened to CBC probably more than other living soul on this board, all day long (long days) on the tractor. Gzowski, Herron, Pringle(?) LaMarsh and everyone else.


----------



## Mark Brown

WCGill said:


> "As It Happens". To me it's verbatim and man I listened to CBC probably more than other living soul on this board, all day long (long days) on the tractor. Gzowski, Herron, Pringle(?) LaMarsh and everyone else.



It's the outro song. Ok, now it is making sense. I was just starting to think you were crazy LOL I can hear the opening theme clearly in my mind, I can hear the melody you posted in association with something, but I'll be damned if I could place it to the closing theme of As It Happens. Sorry for my confusion.

Cumulative listening aside, I will challenge you to the "CBCest listener here" I can't catch you with age, that isn't fair  But I do listen to an unhealthy amount of CBC

Side bar, I am gutted by Sheryl Mackay leaving NXNW. My weekends will simply never be complete again.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

If you post on instagram 28 times

Is that an instaounce?​


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## Doug Gifford

Eclectic Circus


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

Another ad that cracks me up. "I offer Cthulhu...!"


----------



## BlueRocker

I bought a guitar on purpose by mistake this morning on Reverb.


----------



## Verne

BlueRocker said:


> I bought a guitar on purpose by mistake this morning on Reverb.



Admission is the first step.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne

For the provinces that get the typical CDN winter.........


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m thinking about selling some guitars, I don’t use them . I’m only using the lesPaul and guild


----------



## SWLABR

BlueRocker said:


> I bought a guitar on purpose by mistake this morning on Reverb.


Unless there are pictures, it didn’t happen.


----------



## BlueRocker

SWLABR said:


> Unless there are pictures, it didn’t happen.


All I got - will pick it up tomorrow night.


----------



## laristotle

Root Beer Supreme? Nice.
My friend has the same.


----------



## SWLABR

BlueRocker said:


> All I got - will pick it up tomorrow night.
> 
> View attachment 459264


That’s a stunner! Congrats.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I forgot to turn the twin off , she’s still hot to the touch 40 minutes after. I don’t even remember turning it on !


----------



## Paul M

silvertonebetty said:


> I forgot to turn the twin off , she’s still hot to the touch 40 minutes after. I don’t even remember turning it on !


What about the smell? Whenever I have done that, (and I bet we all have once or twice), it's always the smell that reminds me.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul M said:


> What about the smell? Whenever I have done that, (and I bet we all have once or twice), it's always the smell that reminds me.


No no smell at all


----------



## Paul M

silvertonebetty said:


> No no smell at all


That amp didn't spend enough time in bars when indoor smoking was still a thing.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Paul M said:


> That amp didn't spend enough time in bars when indoor smoking was still a thing.


No it’s super clean lol


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## silvertonebetty

Well the squire is gone now only $300 more to go till I can put a 1/3rd of the price down on the Taylor. Brent said “ we never had a Taylor 324 in stock but have had a few 322s in”.
I guess it’s the Taylor 322 I like


----------



## SWLABR

Bloody click-bait!!

A “story” popped up in my Google feed saying “Never use your phone as a flashlight”. I do that all the time, so I’m thinking it’s bad for the battery or or it’s a back door for Russian spies, or something equally bad. 
Nope. It just goes on about how expensive a phone is to how relatively cheap a proper flashlight is and if you need one, use one. Well, duh!!! If the power goes out and I’m in the bedroom and the closest flashlight is in the garage then I’m gonna use my phone. If I’m planning to go in the attic, then I’m packing a real one. 
But, I guess it worked cause I clicked.


----------



## Mooh

SWLABR said:


> Bloody click-bait!!
> 
> A “story” popped up in my Google feed saying “Never use your phone as a flashlight”. I do that all the time, so I’m thinking it’s bad for the battery or or it’s a back door for Russian spies, or something equally bad.
> Nope. It just goes on about how expensive a phone is to how relatively cheap a proper flashlight is and if you need one, use one. Well, duh!!! If the power goes out and I’m in the bedroom and the closest flashlight is in the garage then I’m gonna use my phone. If I’m planning to go in the attic, then I’m packing a real one.
> But, I guess it worked cause I clicked.


Click bait. It's right up there with advertising on hockey boards.

I don't carry a flashlight on my person around the house, though I have had to feel my way to the electrical panel a couple of times. However, there's an LED flashlight in my shoulder bag and in my coat pocket most of the time. That little pocket on the arm of my winter coat is a good place for it, plus a whistle and a folding knife. I'm such a boy scout.


----------



## BlueRocker

Missed this yesterday


----------



## Verne




----------



## silvertonebetty

Verne said:


> View attachment 459412


I had that happen lol


----------

